# 10 Mths of WDW Planning leads us to~~DISNEYLAND!! Report Completed~Pic Heavy!!!



## DizNee Luver

Hi Everyone!! 

It seems like forever since I was over on the DL side of the threads for Trip Reports but I guess really was only March......but that seems like ages ago!!

So what does the title really mean??  In early January, we started planning our very first family trip to WDW.  I have spent countless hours researching, planning, getting opinions, making & changing ADR's, resorts, etc.  The trip started out as the perfect dream trip for us.  Going for my favorite holiday season (Christmas), going to the 4 parks twice (which allowed plenty of time), going to explore the other resorts to see their holiday edible displays & decorations, taking a fireworks cruise, doing the fireworks dessert party, going to the Candlelight Processional with Olivia Newton-John as the narrator, eating at places like California Grill, 50's Prime Time Cafe, Ohana's, Chef Mickey's, Boma, etc. and attending Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party.  I even was up at 3am to make ADR's online at the 180 day mark.  I had a wonderful friend that made our CP dining package ADR when we were away at family camp.  As the trip started getting closer and money wasn't coming together (more on that later)........we needed to make changes.  We switched from a moderate resort to a value, we dropped our deluxe dining which meant I had to trim a huge chunk of our ADR's, the fireworks cruise never was booked or the dessert party because of not having the cash to do so.  We also never booked our MVMCP tickets.  I look back now and go whew that we hadn't put that money out there....we would have lost it.  

So why are you doing a DL trip if you couldn't put the WDW trip together......well long story short~~~~the IRS owes me a large chunk of change that we pray will show up in time to go to DL.  We can always drive from Oregon if we can't secure flights at a decent price.  We've been waiting on this money since Valentine's Day!!   Where at this point, we can't guarantee the money will be here in time to keep our WDW trip (that was trimmed back so much) but it should be here in time to go in December. (fingers crossed, fingers crossed, fingers crossed) 

Ok, so have I lost you yet??  Confused you??   Well hold on because with me and my reports I can go off all over the place before actually getting to my point........."hey look a chicken"!! 

I experienced probably the hardest year of my life......last October I lost my step-mom after a 30 year (yes I said 30) battle to cancer.  In January I lost my dad (he was in the end stages of alzheimer's and congestive heart failure), in March one of my 5 yr old twins had open heart surgery (successful), then I watched my step-dad's health tank and we lost him in May.  While at a special camp for children with disabilities and their families, I found out my 42 yr old ex SIL passed suddenly in her sleep.  So with all of that and our issues with the IRS (and them losing our 2010 amended return and having to re-submit it).......I've been a little depressed, stressed and really needing a Disney fix!!!  So this is why we haven't totally given up on going on a much needed family trip.

So here goes:

December 6 - 14

Hoping to start booking soon........come on IRS get me my check!!!!!!!

Hope you'll join my family for our holiday adventure!!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

INDEX:

Introductions, Post #4
Original Itinerary, Post #7
Adjusted Itinerary, Post #42
Detailed Itinerary, Post #96
30 Days Out, Post #128
Lilo & Stitch Night, Post #157, 158, 159
FINALIZED ITINERARY, Post #162
CP Contest for AP Holders, Post #174
20 Day Countdown Begins, Post #190
Road Trip!!, Post #364
Homewood Suites, Post #367
Old Spaghetti Factory, Post #369
Old Spaghetti Factory, Part 2, Post #371
Breakfast and Lunch, Travel Day 2, Post #376
Grapevine, Pyramid Lake and Six Flag from the road, Post #377
BW Hollywood Plaza Inn & Hollywood Walk of Fame, Post #380
Disney Soda Fountain, Post #381
Disney Soda Fountain, Part 2, Post #382
Surprising my brother!!, Post #388
In & Out, PPH Christmas Tree, Post #389
More PPH lobby and tree, Post #403
Holiday Merchandise at PPH, Post #404
PPH Lobby, Derek's Arrival and DTD, Post #405
More DTD, Post #406
PPH Room, Post #407
PPH View and Light Fixtures, Post #408
PCH Grill, Post #413
PCH Grill, Part 2, Post #415
World of Color, Post #417
World of Color/Fireworks, Post #418
PPH Santa, Post #431
Main Street, Post #432
Carnation Cafe, Post #433
On the Train~Main St Station, NO Station & ToonTown Station, Post #440
Haunted Mansion Holiday, Post #441
Haunted Mansion Holiday, Part 2, Post #442
Winnie the Pooh Ride, Post #443
Tigger, Post #446
Eeyore and Pooh Bear, Post #448
Pirates, Post #450
Big Thunder Mountain Railroad, Post #451
Back Side of Castle, Post #452
Jingle Jangle Jamboree, Post #456
Jingle Jangle Jamboree, Part 2, Post #457
Billy Hill & the Hillbillies, Post #458
Billy Hill & the Hillbillies, Part 2, Post #459
Billy Hill, Part 3 & the Country Bears!, Post #460
Big Thunder Ranch/BBQ Area, Post #461 
Casey Jr, Post #465
Casey Jr, Part 2~Partner's Statue, Post #467
Random Main St Pics & Balloons, Post #469
Christmas Fantasy Parade, Post #482
Christmas Fantasy Parade, Part 2, Post #483
Christmas Fantasy Parade, Part 3, Post #484
Christmas Fantasy Parade, Part 4, Post #485
Christmas Fantasy Parade, Part 5, Post #486
Christmas Fantasy Parade, Part 6, Post #487
Main St, DTD, House of Blues Outside, Post #502
House of Blues Food, Marcelline's Treats, Post #504
Cruella and Mickey, Post #509
Main St, Holiday Stuff, Dale & Bridget, Post #510
Buena Vista Street, Post #520
Buena Vista Street, Part 2, Post #522
Buena Vista Street, Part 3, Post #524
CarsLand, Post #528
CarsLand Part 2, Post #531
CarsLand Part 3, Gwen Stefani, Post #532
CarsLand Part 4, Post #548
CarsLand Part 5, Post #549
Taste Pilot's Grill, Post #550
Little Mermaid Ride, Post #551
Grizzly River Run, Post #567
Grizzly River Run, Part 2, Post #568
Grizzly River Run, Part 3, Post #569
Red Car News Boys & Assorted, Post #570
Main St, Assorted NOS, Post #571
Cafe Orleans, Post #574
Fireworks, Post #576
Sleeping Beauty Castle & Main Street, Post #579
Trader Sam's and Assorted DLH, Post #581
DLH Penthouse Suite Doors/Mickey Penthouse, Post #582
Mickey Penthouse, Part 2, Post #583
Club 33 Goodies & Gifts!, Post #584
Surf's Up with Mickey, Post #604
Surf's Up with Mickey, Part 2, Post #605
Surf's Up with Mickey, Part 3, Post #606
Surf's Up with Mickey, Part 4, Post #607
Surf's Up with Mickey, Part 5, PPH Laundry Room, Post #608
It's A Small World Holiday, Post #618
It's A Small World Holiday, Part 2, Post #621
It's A Small World Holiday, Part 3, Post #622
It's A Small World Holiday, Part 4, Post #623
It's A Small World Holiday, Part 5, Post #624
ToonTown, Post #628
ToonTown, Part 2, Post #629
ToonTown, Part 3, Post #630
ToonTown, Part 4, Small World Wreaths, Post #631
Tomorrowland Terrace Lunch, Pixie Hollow, Post #632
Pixie Hollow, Part 2, Post #633
Buzz Lightyear Astro Blasters, Post #639
Mad Tea Party, Post #642
Dumbo, Post #645
King Arthur's Carrousel, Post #647
BTMRR, Post #648
Big Thunder BBQ, Post #659
Big Thunder BBQ, Part 2, Post #660
Small World at Night, Post #663
Small World at Night, Part 2, Post #664
Small World at Night, Part 3, Post #665
Small World at Night, Part 4, Asst Night Pics, Post #666
Minnie & Friends, Post #695
Minnie & Friends, Part 2, Post #696
Minnie & Friends, Part 3, Post #697
Minnie & Friends, Part 4, Post #698
Minnie & Friends, Part 5, Post #699
Minnie & Friends, Part 6, Post #700
Assorted Main Street, Post #732
Buena Vista Street & Characters, Post #733
Animation Building/Mad T Party, Post #734
Monster's Inc. & Asst Backlot Pics, Post #735
BugsLand, Post #745
BugsLand, Part 2, Post #747
CarsLand, BugsLand, Part 3, Post #750
CarsLand, Paradise Pier Tree, Post #764
King Triton's Carousel, Screamin', Post #765
Paradise Pier Boardwalk Area, Post #766
Instant Concert!...Just Add Water!, Post #767
Princess Dresses & DLH, Post #789
Santa & DLH Memorabilia, Post #790
GK Lobby, Car & Tree, Post #807
Goofy's Kitchen, Post #808
Goofy's Kitchen, Part 2, Post #809
Goofy's Kitchen, Part 3, Post #810
Goofy's Kitchen, Part 4 & DLH Pools, Post #811
Candy Cane Info & Tangaroa Terrace, Post #816
DLH, Dooney & Bourke & Candy Canes, Post #817
Fantasyland Rides & Matterhorn Gripe!, Post #818
Christmas Fantasy Parade, Post #830
Christmas Fantasy Parade, Part 2, Post #831
Christmas Fantasy Parade, Part 3, Post #832
Christmas Fantasy Parade, Part 4, Post #833
Christmas Fantasy Parade, Part 5, Post #834
Christmas Fantasy Parade, Part 6, Post #835
Christmas Fantasy Parade, Part 7, Post #836
Christmas Fantasy Parade, Part 8 & The Dapper Dans, Post #837
Candy Cane & Precious Moments Dolls, Post #838
Minnie's Fly Girls & Elias & Co, Post #857
Trash Can Trio, Post #858
Phineas & Ferb Show, Post #860
Disney Movie Night~~Tangled, Post #871
Disney Movie Night~~Tangled Part 2, Post #873
CarsLand at Night, Post #898
CarsLand at Night, Part 2, Post #899
CarsLand at Night, Part 3, Post #900
Buena Vista Street, DTD & Jazz Kitchen, Post #901
Build a Bear, Post #931
Ride Makerz, Lego Store, Post #932
Earl of Sandwich, Post #933
Paradise Pier from PPH, Post #941
Tortilla Jo's, Post #942
DCA at Night, Post #943
Storyteller's Cafe, Post #948
Storyteller's Cafe, Part 2, Post #949
Storyteller's Cafe, Part 3, Post #950
Trip Home, Post #951
Trip Home, Part 2, Post #952
PhotoPass, Post #959
PhotoPass, Part 2, Post #960
PhotoPass, Part 3, Post #961
PhotoPass, Part 4, Post #966
PhotoPass, Part 5, Post #967
PhotoPass, Part 6, Post #968
PhotoPass, Part 7, Post #969
PhotoPass, Part 8, Post #970


----------



## kaci

Hi Laurie  I'm sorry to see that your WDW trip fell through  

I wanted to let you know, when I first found the Dis about a year ago (lurked before I registered) your trip reports really helped me start to understand the Disney "magic" and got me excited about planning a trip to DLR! I love your style and enthusiasm 

I'll definitely be following along!


----------



## DizNee Luver

So here are some introductions to the family!!

I'm Laurie, just turned 50, wife for almost 29yrs, mother to 7 (3 bio, 4 adopted.....so yes I know what causes them!!)  Lover of all things Disney!  I have a Disney kitchen, bathroom and master bedroom with Disney all over the front room, family room and kids rooms!!  We listen to Disney music all the time.  We do Disney movie theme nights....which reminds me, we're long overdue for one of those!!  I find singing therapeutic and if I could ever figure out how to put a small clip on here I would.






My hubby & bestest friend~Mike.  51 yrs, awesome dad to all 7 kids.  Loves Disney about as much as me!!  Mike is a Meat Manager with Safeway.  He got a really nice camera last December (our deal for letting me sneak away for a couple days to meet up with Sherry and see the holiday stuff at DL).....so hopefully we'll be seeing even more pictures on this report!!!






Our 2nd child Tyler, age 25yrs.  Tyler has been my full time helper with the kids this past year.....I think he has a greater appreciation for what I do.....but he'd gladly accept a job outside of the home if he could find one. It's been a struggle since we moved to the Corvallis area.  He's also been dealing with depression (which is hereditary)....so that hasn't helped.  Ty loves Disney and in fact is the one that has found all sorts of park music so we always have that Disney ambiance in the background!!!






Our 3rd child Derek, age 23yrs.  Derek has been in Florida since early June doing the College Program at WDW.  We had no idea he was applying for the program when we first started our WDW planning.  He had arranged to take a few days off to join us when we visited.....so now he'll take those days & fly out to join us in California!!  He's also hoping to get a few more days off.  Derek also loves Disney.....(like I needed to say that....lol)






Our 4th child Anthony, age 11yrs, 6th grade.  Anthony is doing swim team but also loves basketball & baseball.  This will be his 5th trip!!!






Our 5th child Adaleah (Addy), age 7yrs, 2nd grade.  Addy is in gymnastics and beginning cheer.  A real life princess....just ask her!!  This will be her 4th trip!!






Our 6th & 7th children~~the twins Shyann and Michayla, age 5yrs, kindergarten.  All sorts of things going on with these two.  Shyann is mentally delayed, approx age of 2.5yrs, just started potty training.....so pretty exciting news at our house!!  Michayla is mentally delayed, approx age 1yr, non-verbal and g-tube fed.  Both girls are on the autism spectrum and have a genetic disorder that hasn't been named at this point.  Sweet girls who take up a lot of our time......but when you see them smile or do something for the first time.....it makes it all worth it!!  This will be their 3rd trip!!!










So my first child Nicholas and his fiance won't be joining us on this trip....but I may be treating them to a trip at the end of February when I go on the Dis Diva's Girl's Only Trip!!  (I always seem to have a family member in tow that goes and does their own thing when I do the Diva things).


----------



## DizNee Luver

kaci said:


> Hi Laurie  I'm sorry to see that your WDW trip fell through
> 
> I wanted to let you know, when I first found the Dis about a year ago (lurked before I registered) your trip reports really helped me start to understand the Disney "magic" and got me excited about planning a trip to DLR! I love your style and enthusiasm
> 
> I'll definitely be following along!



Welcome Kaci!! 

Thank You so much!!!  I'm glad my mutterings and pictures helped you find that magic!!   I'm glad you'll be following along!!


----------



## 6Smiles

Laurie -

Sorry your WDW plans fell through, but so happy that you can make Disneyland (fingers crossed IRS comes through)!  We will be arriving the day you leave.
Waiting and watching to see what your plans hold. Did you make your ADR's yet?

Kris


----------



## DizNee Luver

The decision to cancel the WDW trip and plan a Disneyland trip has been the topic of conversation over the last few weeks.  I even have mapped out an itinerary and emailed Disney Dining today to get some reservations.  This is what we have right now....days could change if the weather gets icky and our off days could be just that......off/do nothing but rest.

Thurs, Dec 6~~
Fly out of Portland, arrive around 9:20am (yes I have my flights pre-picked....just not paid for yet)
Take a shuttle to HoJo's
Check in at the HoJo's (still need to book)
Mike catch a cab to a car rental place (why not get it at the airport?? Costs about twice as much for a big rig at the airport....even factoring in the cost of a shuttle/tips round trip)
Rent vehicle and then come back to join us at HoJo's
Go get lunch
Shopping at the Disney Character Warehouse & some groceries to keep in the motel room for quick breakfast/snacks
Swimming??
Go hang out at DTD
6pm~~TORTILLA JO'S

Fri, Dec 7~~
Quick Brkfst in room
Head towards Burbank (Disney Studios....yes I know we can't go in) &/or Universal City Walk (might not open early enough to work)
Lunch at BOB'S BIG BOY in Burbank
Head to Hollywood
Go to Madame Tussaud's Wax Museum
Walk of Fame
Ice Cream at the DISNEY SODA FOUNTAIN
Head back to HoJo's
Dinner ?? (been some talk about In & Out but that might be our lunch on arrival day)

Sat, Dec 8~~
7:40am STORYTELLER'S CHARACTER BREAKFAST
Head to LaBrea Tar Pit's
Head to Los Angeles Farmers Market
(hopefully meet up with Sherry on this day!! WINK WINK SHERRY)
Head to Knott's Berry Farm (NO, not for the park.....ick!)
Dinner at MRS KNOTT'S CHICKEN DINNER

Ok, so you're probably wondering....what in the world is she doing.....3 days in Anaheim and she hasn't mentioned going to the parks yet......well, there's a reason for that~~~Derek's 3 days off (already knows he has) is the 9th, 10th, 11th......AND~~~~~YOU CAN'T BUY A PH FOR MORE THAN 5 DAYS!!!!!   We usually get the 6 day and this really is throwing us that it's no longer an option!  We wanted to wait for Derek before going to the parks.  If he gets a couple more days added....this may get adjusted.

Sun, Dec 9~~
Not sure what time Derek will be getting in, but he'll take a shuttle and join us as soon as he can.
Quick brkfst in the room
DISNEYLAND/DCA!!!!!  We're finally going!!!
Lunch at the JOLLY HOLIDAY 
6:30pm CAFE ORLEANS

Mon, Dec 10~~
DISNEYLAND/DCA
9:00am CARNATION CAFE
5:00pm CELEBRATION BBQ OR BIG THUNDER BBQ OR WHATEVER IT IS THEY CALL IT THIS WEEK.........

Tue, Dec 11~~
Breakfast at TANGAROA TERRACE
Head to the LA Zoo
Head to the Griffith Park Observatory
Head back to Anaheim
7:30pm GOOFY'S KITCHEN

Wed, Dec 12~~
DISNEYLAND/DCA
7:40am SURF'S UP WITH MICKEY
Saving dinner time open for a possible Candlelight Processional Dinner Package
Candlelight Processional (I hope)

Thu, Dec 13~~
DISNEYLAND/DCA
Move from HoJo's to the Paradise Pier Hotel for our last night in town!!!
8:10am MINNIE & FRIENDS
6:00pm PCH GRILL
Watch World of Color from our room

Fri, Dec 14~~
Early Entry to DCA!!
DISNEYLAND/DCA until we have to catch flight home
Brkfst at FLO'S V-8 CAFE
Lunch at TANGAROA TERRACE
Return rental car
Catch shuttle to airport at 4:30pm
Flight home

I'll be getting a 5 day PH in our package that I will upgrade for my Premium AP (mine expires on arrival day and we love all the discounts we get)


----------



## DizNee Luver

6Smiles said:


> Laurie -
> 
> Sorry your WDW plans fell through, but so happy that you can make Disneyland (fingers crossed IRS comes through)!  We will be arriving the day you leave.
> Waiting and watching to see what your plans hold. Did you make your ADR's yet?
> 
> Kris



I was typing things up as you commented.......Look Up!!!  What time are you leaving on the 6th??


----------



## DisneyStitch626

Sorry to hear about the cancellation of the WDW trip.  But will be following along on your DLR one!


----------



## DizNee Luver

DisneyStitch626 said:


> Sorry to hear about the cancellation of the WDW trip.  But will be following along on your DLR one!



Thanx Andrea!!


----------



## Sherry E

I had to chuckle (though it's a bittersweet chuckle) at your choice of a title for your Pre-TR!  

Before seeing that you had chosen a title, in my mind I had been thinking (about your general situation), "No matter how elaborate or detailed the plans may be to go elsewhere, all roads lead to Disneyland."  And then I popped over here and saw your title!  Ain't it the truth, though?  All that planning and you're ending up back where you usually go anyway!

Just to remind the folks who are lurking and following along out there - this was more than just the falling apart of an idea Laurie had to possibly go to WDW.  This was the collapse of a whole adventure, for which the planning alone was a journey of discovery!

Laurie's plans for her WDW holiday trip were very detailed, involved, extensive, all-encompassing, etc.  She made creative binders.  She crunched numbers, then re-crunched them, then re-crunched them again, to try to get the most bang for her family's buck and to try to not miss any key Christmas activities.  She researched.  She revised plans numerous times, she changed hotels, etc.  It was a big undertaking - one that I'm not sure many people would have had the energy or time to do.


Oh, and by the way, I'm the "Sherry" who has been mentioned a couple of times so far in this Pre-TR, for those who don't know!  I would imagine that many folks know me from some section of the DLR section of DIS - maybe from my own TR's in this Trip Reports forum; maybe from the main planning forum; maybe from the Disneyland/Christmas Superthread or Halloween Superthread, or wherever.  I get around!  (Also, Laurie was part of my last Disneyland holiday trip - she was there for 2 of my 4 nights at the PPH, along with Molly/bumbershoot - and all 3 of us did different TR's documenting the trip from different angles!)

​

Anyway, Laurie, even though I am very sad that the WDW holiday trip can't happen for you this year (because you know I was super-excited at the notion of that trip), I think it's for the best for now.  It was to the point where you had to keep scaling it back and cutting things out.  When that started to happen to a great degree, I kind of had a feeling that it might be better to just hold off on the WDW holiday extravaganza until you can really do it the way you originally intended to do it, without having to cut a lot of things out.  You may only have one chance to take a WDW holiday trip - who knows? - and it will, indeed, be magical and amazing when it happens, but you wouldn't want your one and only WDW holiday journey to kind of be the watered-down version of what you really want to do.

Plus, there is no telling what madness DLR will be up to next year with a probable Christmas party and the resulting changes in the schedule - who knows which holiday activities will even still be available on non-party days?  There may not be a ice rink/village in DTD next year.  Who knows?  Things could be scaled back tremendously.  It's good to get there this year and really take it all in, just in case next year the holidays go downhill!


​

Now to your tentative plans for Saturday, December 8th....

As for the Tar Pits: Remember that LACMA is right next door to the Tar Pits and you have to see that too.  That's where the crazy giant rock is (which I have posted many photos of on Facebook), and also where that street light installation is that I showed you.  Even without going into the gallery part of the museum, the grounds are interesting.

As for Farmers Market/The Grove: Honestly, one of the best things about the Original Farmers Market (and biggest reasons to go there) is the food selection - everyone says so - and I am not talking about Johnny Rockets or any of the chain restaurants.  I am talking about some of the original vendors and mom & pop counter service places inside the market.  You can't truly experience the Farmers Market without eating at the Market!  You have Storytellers planned for the morning, and then Mrs. Knott's planned for dinner.  Will you have any time/appetite to enjoy the food at the Farmers Market with the big breakfast and big dinner bookending the Farmers Market time?




As for whether or not I can meet you on 12/8 - I will have to play it by ear.  If I am here, in L.A., then of course I will meet you!  Both LACMA/the Tar Pits and Farmers Market/The Grove are right up the street from me.  (Heck, I wish I could do the Mrs. Knott's dinner with you, to be honest - it's been decades since I ate there!)

My own DLR plans are up in the air and I may end up at DLR around that same time frame.  Depending on how I'm getting down to Anaheim or if I am riding with a friend or staying at a friend's house, I may end up being there on 12/8 or right around then, but I'd be with the people who picked me up/drove me.  I'd like to hit DLR on a weekday for slightly lighter crowds, but if I am to stay overnight at my friend's house (20 minutes from DLR) and possibly get a ride to and from DLR, I'd have to do it when she is available - which would be a weekend....in which case, I might not be in L.A. on 12/8!  I may be down at DLR while you're up in L.A.!

So I have to just wait it out and see how my plans fall into place, I guess.  I will keep you posted!


----------



## Minnie&Nana

Laurie, I am so sorry WDW had to be cancelled....but 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 for DLR for a holiday trip!!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Sherry E said:


> I had to chuckle (though it's a bittersweet chuckle) at your choice of a title for your Pre-TR!
> 
> Before seeing that you had chosen a title, in my mind I had been thinking (about your general situation), "No matter how elaborate or detailed the plans may be to go elsewhere, all roads lead to Disneyland."  And then I popped over here and saw your title!  Ain't it the truth, though?  All that planning and you're ending up back where you usually go anyway!
> 
> Just to remind the folks who are lurking and following along out there - this was more than just the falling apart of an idea Laurie had to possibly go to WDW.  This was the collapse of a whole adventure, for which the planning alone was a journey of discovery!
> 
> Laurie's plans for her WDW holiday trip were very detailed, involved, extensive, all-encompassing, etc.  She made creative binders.  She crunched numbers, then re-crunched them, then re-crunched them again, to try to get the most bang for her family's buck and to try to not miss any key Christmas activities.  She researched.  She revised plans numerous times, she changed hotels, etc.  It was a big undertaking - one that I'm not sure many people would have had the energy or time to do.
> 
> 
> Oh, and by the way, I'm the "Sherry" who has been mentioned a couple of times so far in this Pre-TR, for those who don't know!  I would imagine that many folks know me from some section of the DLR section of DIS - maybe from my own TR's in this Trip Reports forum; maybe from the main planning forum; maybe from the Disneyland/Christmas Superthread or Halloween Superthread, or wherever.  I get around!  (Also, Laurie was part of my last Disneyland holiday trip - she was there for 2 of my 4 nights at the PPH, along with Molly/bumbershoot - and all 3 of us did different TR's documenting the trip from different angles!)
> 
> ​
> 
> Anyway, Laurie, even though I am very sad that the WDW holiday trip can't happen for you this year (because you know I was super-excited at the notion of that trip), I think it's for the best for now.  It was to the point where you had to keep scaling it back and cutting out things.  When that started to happen to a great degree, I kind of had a feeling that it might be better to just hold off on the WDW holiday extravaganza until you can really do it the way you originally intended to do it, without having to cut a lot of things out.  You may only have one chance to take a WDW holiday trip - who knows? - and it will, indeed, be magical and amazing when it happens, but you wouldn't want your one and only WDW holiday journey to kind of be the watered-down version of what you really want to do.
> 
> Plus, there is no telling what madness DLR will be up to next year with a probable Christmas party and the resulting changes in the schedule - who knows which holiday activities will even still be available on non-party days?  There may not be a ice rink/village in DTD next year.  Who knows?  Things could be scaled back tremendously.  It's good to get there this year and really take it all in, just in case next year the holidays go downhill!
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Now to your tentative plans for Saturday, December 8th....
> 
> As for the Tar Pits: Remember that LACMA is right next door to the Tar Pits and you have to see that too.  That's where the crazy giant rock is (which I have posted many photos of on Facebook), and also where that street light installation is that I showed you.  Even without going into the gallery part of the museum, the grounds are interesting.
> 
> As for Farmers Market/The Grove: Honestly, one of the best things about the Original Farmers Market (and biggest reasons to go there) is the food selection - everyone says so - and I am not talking about Johnny Rockets or any of the chain restaurants.  I am talking about some of the original vendors and mom & pop counter service places inside the market.  You can't truly experience the Farmers Market without eating at the Market!  You have Storytellers planned for the morning, and then Mrs. Knott's planned for dinner.  Will you have any time/appetite to enjoy the food at the Farmers Market with the big breakfast and big dinner bookending the Farmers Market time?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for whether or not I can meet you on 12/8 - I will have to play it by ear.  If I am here, in L.A., then of course I will meet you!  Both LACMA/the Tar Pits and Farmers Market/The Grove are right up the street from me.  (Heck, I wish I could do the Mrs. Knott's dinner with you, to be honest - it's been decades since I ate there!)
> 
> My own DLR plans are up in the air and I may end up at DLR around that same time frame.  Depending on how I'm getting down to Anaheim or if I am riding with a friend or staying at a friend's house, I may end up being there on 12/8 or right around in that time frame, but I'd be with the people who picked me up/drove me.  I'd like to hit DLR on a weekday for slightly lighter crowds, but if I am to stay overnight at my friend's house (20 minutes from DLR) and possibly get a ride to and from DLR, I'd have to do it when she is available - which would be a weekend....in which case, I might not be in L.A. on 12/8!  I may be down at DLR while you're up in L.A.!
> 
> So I have to just wait it out and see how my plans fall into place, I guess.  I will keep you posted!



I figured anyone who had followed along on the WDW PTR, would appreciate the title!! 

There was a lot of extensive planning from early January on.....but it ended up being my life line as my world was crumbling around me.  It was the place I could go that would make my soul smile.  If I hadn't had this huge undertaking to work on, who knows where my mental state would have been.  So in a way, planning a trip that won't happen is ok......because it was there to distract me and not actually go on.

Yes, we had planned on stopping at the museum down at the tar pits too.  We don't have a "meal" planned at the Farmer's Market.....but we don't tend to over stuff ourselves at the meals we do eat.  No one wants to move around when you do that......   The plan at the market was to "nibble" our way thru it.  We figure we're doing a later dinner at Mrs Knotts too.......just with it being a Saturday night, we figure it will have it's typical LONG line! 

So this is early in the planning........but.........if Derek doesn't join us until after we go on the 8th to do the above.......we'd have an extra seat.  You could join us??  We could even take you into Anaheim if you had arrangements for a motel or a friends place to stay....... just some food for thought!!  I don't think we could get you back since Derek would be joining after that and our 8 seater car would have 8 sitters in them.....   Anywhos.......we'll discuss this later when I have a better idea of when Derek will be coming from Florida.

Now, if you are already in Anaheim that weekend.....we won't be gone everyday, all day.....the twins won't allow that!  So there will always be a chance for me to find you early morning or after dinner......but again, something we'll discuss as the dates draw nearer.  Hopefully we'll both have an idea on what our plans are!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Minnie&Nana said:


> Laurie, I am so sorry WDW had to be cancelled....but
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for DLR for a holiday trip!!!



 Thanx Christine!!!  It just didn't seem like the right timing for WDW......so going to DL is always a good thing for us!!!


----------



## DisneyStitch626

I will be following closely on this one as we are planning on going next Christmas on similar dates. I want to know roughly what the crowds are going to be like, etc. And it's also my favourite holiday too, and I loved all your photos of your trip last Christmas season.


----------



## DizNee Luver

DisneyStitch626 said:


> I will be following closely on this one as we are planning on going next Christmas on similar dates. I want to know roughly what the crowds are going to be like, etc. And it's also my favourite holiday too, and I loved all your photos of your trip last Christmas season.



Yay!!!!  Glad to have you along Andrea!!!   (now we just need to get the IRS to cooperate and make this one a go!!)


----------



## DizNee Luver

Last night we were watching our slide show from our 2008 trip.  Addy's first trip.  She wasn't quite 3 but was wearing her first Princess dress.  We got to thinking, hmmmmmm we were planning on the twins to wear a couple of her princess dresses and wondered if they'd even fit the twins (who are 5).  So we pulled them out to try them on the girls.......neither one wanted to take them off!! 

So this is Michayla in Addy's very first dress~~Cinderella






And this is Shyann's in Addy's second dress~~Snow White






The girls together






And my favorite~~time for some loves!!






Just for reference......this was Addy in 2008






and in 2009






On our 2010 trip she got a Jasmine outfit, in 2011 for her birthday she got a Rapunzel dress.....so that is the one she'll be wearing for Halloween and to take for the one of the park days on our upcoming trip.


----------



## Trentmom

Hi Laurie

Sorry your WDW trip did not work out, but a trip to DL sounds great and your iteniary look great

Love the pics of the twins in addy princess dresses. such cuties


----------



## DizNee Luver

Trentmom said:


> Hi Laurie
> 
> Sorry your WDW trip did not work out, but a trip to DL sounds great and your iteniary look great
> 
> Love the pics of the twins in addy princess dresses. such cuties



Thanx Kelly!!!  

The twins really liked their pretty dresses....when I started to take off Michayla's she pushed my arms down and away from her dress......lol   Guess I have 3 little


----------



## debrapagliasotti

I was sad to read that you had to cancel WDW. I was really hoping it would work out.

Your DL plans sound great.


----------



## DizNee Luver

debrapagliasotti said:


> I was sad to read that you had to cancel WDW. I was really hoping it would work out.
> 
> Your DL plans sound great.



Me too......spent many a day planning that trip, but it just wasn't meant to be this time.  I'm happy taking my family back to their special place (and of course mine)!!


----------



## PHXscuba

I feel for you having to cancel your WDW trip. I spent a whole year planning our WDW trip and I probably would have gone postal if I had to scrap it all. Hopefully backing off now and postponing that dream will allow you to do it right when you are able to do it. At least you didn't lose a lot of money with reservations, etc. And the second time through when you plan again will be so much easier!!

Your girls look so sweet in their princess dresses. They will be charmed whether they go to DL or WDW! 

PHXscuba


----------



## DizNee Luver

PHXscuba said:


> I feel for you having to cancel your WDW trip. I spent a whole year planning our WDW trip and I probably would have gone postal if I had to scrap it all. Hopefully backing off now and postponing that dream will allow you to do it right when you are able to do it. At least you didn't lose a lot of money with reservations, etc. And the second time through when you plan again will be so much easier!!
> 
> Your girls look so sweet in their princess dresses. They will be charmed whether they go to DL or WDW!
> 
> PHXscuba



I think postponing was the best option......we had scaled back so much, it was not as "dreamy" a trip as originally planned.  Also having anxiety about how the twins would handle everything and us not knowing the lay of the land.....I feel going to check it out before taking all the kids is actually a good plan!!  Yup, I'm gonna keep telling myself that!!! 

Shyann is able to name quite a few Disney characters, so I think she's gonna be a lot of fun when she spots them!!!


----------



## mnmrmustard

I'm on board!  Cool itinerary, hope things get settled and you can get more park days.  Great pics of the kids, they look like they really enjoyed those dresses!


----------



## DizNee Luver

mnmrmustard said:


> I'm on board!  Cool itinerary, hope things get settled and you can get more park days.  Great pics of the kids, they look like they really enjoyed those dresses!



YAY!!!!  Welcome Mike!!  
The twins LVED being little princesses!!


----------



## AussieDisneyNut

As an avid reader of many of your previous TRs, I was so sorry to hear you had to cancel your WDW plans  but on the otherhand at least you get to enjoy Disneyland and California Adventure.  I would love to see the new and improved California Adventure ... just think of all the wonderful things to see and enjoy! 

 Here's a little pixie-dust to help make sure that this trip is the best ever!  And I hope your problems with the IRS are all resolved quickly.


----------



## DizNee Luver

AussieDisneyNut said:


> As an avid reader of many of your previous TRs, I was so sorry to hear you had to cancel your WDW plans  but on the otherhand at least you get to enjoy Disneyland and California Adventure.  I would love to see the new and improved California Adventure ... just think of all the wonderful things to see and enjoy!
> 
> Here's a little pixie-dust to help make sure that this trip is the best ever!  And I hope your problems with the IRS are all resolved quickly.



  Thank you for joining me again!!!  I'm sorry the WDW trip didn't work out, but I've always been a strong believer in "if it doesn't happen, there's a reason".  Last year, when we had our family Halloween time trip planned, again had an issue with the IRS and we had to cancel.  We were heart broken.....but we figured out why we weren't supposed to go, when I got the call that my step-mom had passed.  (that would have been towards the end of our trip).  I don't think I would have wanted to be celebrating at the parks after getting that kind of news.

I think WDW would have been too much for the twins to handle at this point......going to DL at least gives us a fighting chance to make a successful trip.  We are very comfortable there and everything is so close that stepping out of the parks for an hour here and there won't totally disrupt everyone's good time.  At WDW, if we had to leave the parks.....everyone would have to leave and we might not make it back.

So I hope this trip will be a go and the IRS will finally get us our adoption credit to us.  I can tell you after the year we've had......we all need this trip and I'm not sure I could tell my kids that we're not going......again!


----------



## kaci

Goodness, your kiddos are too cute! And that picture of the twins hugging 

Looks like there's a lot of overlap in our trips. We're going to be at the Hojo 12/11-18, we're also going to be hitting the Tar Pits and the Page Museum and I think we're also going to go over to the Natural History Museum for my dino loving boy to get his fix


----------



## DizNee Luver

kaci said:


> Goodness, your kiddos are too cute! And that picture of the twins hugging
> 
> Looks like there's a lot of overlap in our trips. We're going to be at the Hojo 12/11-18, we're also going to be hitting the Tar Pits and the Page Museum and I think we're also going to go over to the Natural History Museum for my dino loving boy to get his fix



Thank you!!  I have that picture as my wallpaper on the computer!!  (it doesn't happen very often, so when it does....its that more special!)

Nice plans!!   We thought it would fun to re-visit some favorites but try some new things too!  We love the HoJo and as of now, is our plan on where to stay.....unless I can work something out at one of the resorts!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

I have GREAT NEWS!!!!  I finally broke down and called the IRS (again) and today was good news!!  They approved our adoption credit on October 4th.  Its not showing yet for a specific check run date, but should in the next week or so.  Best guess is we'll see the check by the end of the month or into early November!!!  I can't tell you how thrilled we are, knowing this is almost over and we are FOR SURE GOING ON THIS TRIP!!!!!!!!!  (especially with the plans DL has in changing the holiday season next year)

Thank You Everybody for your pixie dust, prayers, good thoughts and shoulder for me to cry on as we dealt with this 36 wk nightmare!!!  Finally, we're getting a break.....a much needed break.........


----------



## DisneyStitch626

Yay! So happy you got some answers finally!!! And you get to go on your trip!!

What are these changes to the holiday season next year???


----------



## DizNee Luver

DisneyStitch626 said:


> Yay! So happy you got some answers finally!!! And you get to go on your trip!!
> 
> What are these changes to the holiday season next year???



  I know.....doing a happy dance!!! 

So rumor has it (under good authority) Disneyland will go to a party where the snow, castle lighting, fireworks and parade would be shared.  There's even some speculation about the Candlelight Processional being a part of it as well.  So tradition is going to disappear for the almighty dollar.......   The reindeer won't even be here this year, as they're already starting to phase things out.  So I'm glad my family is getting to go & experience it all......it might be the only time we go.


----------



## Sherry E

That's good to hear, Laurie!

If I recall correctly, according to your very first post in your holiday TR from 2011, your check was "in the mail" on that day - it was like October 20th or 21st or something - and you were expecting it to arrive a week or two after that.

Wouldn't it be funny (in a frustrating way; not in the comical way!) if this year's check arrived right around the same time?  It almost makes me wonder if those pesky IRS people purposely wait until certain points in the year to cut all checks!


----------



## DizNee Luver

So the day is getting even better......I called Disney Travel to inquire about 2 rooms vs a suite at the PPH.  Mike and I have been lucky enough to stay at the PPH, but none of the kids have.......and we LOVE it.  The plan is to stay at HoJo's for the first 7 nights and then end on our last night at the pier.  Out of curiousity, I asked about the amount for our entire stay.   YIKES!!!  In our conversation I asked if Derek would need a ticket since he was a CM at WDW.......she said, "you're son is a CM"??  I said yes.....she said "hold on, let me price that with his discount".  I asked, he can use his discount for rooms at Disneyland, and she said he could.  WELLLLLLLLLLLLLLL, he can't use the discount on a suite, but we could get into 2 Premium View, Concierge for an AMAZING price!!  Derek would have to check in with us and provide his CM ID.  So this would change our check in dates.......doable.  So I thought I would compare the difference in price between 2 rooms at the PPH for the 8 nights, adding in 3 adult 5 day PH, 3 child 5 day PH & 1 Premium AP vs 7 nights at the HoJo's with 5 day PH's, 1 night at the PPH & upgrade 1 PH to the Premium AP..........  
Are you ready for this?????  The difference would be an addt'l $276!!!!!   Are you kidding me??  We could stay top end, park view with concierge benefits, early entry everyday of our stay and only run us $276 more????   Oh you know that we will be going this route!!!!!!

So it looks like we'll be checking in on Sunday December 9th and leaving Anaheim on Monday the 17th.  Derek knows he has the 9th-10th-11th off and will try to trade a few more days to get at least the 12th & 13th.   I'm pretty excited.....just need to get enough together for the deposit!!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Sherry E said:


> That's good to hear, Laurie!
> 
> If I recall correctly, according to your very first post in your holiday TR from 2011, your check was "in the mail" on that day - it was like October 20th or 21st or something - and you were expecting it to arrive a week or two after that.
> 
> Wouldn't it be funny (in a frustrating way; not in the comical way!) if this year's check arrived right around the same time?  It almost makes me wonder if those pesky IRS people purposely wait until certain points in the year to cut all checks!



LOL......that wouldn't surprise me........   I'm just happy this will be over in a matter of weeks now......the end is near!!!!!


----------



## DisneyStitch626

DizNee Luver said:


> I know.....doing a happy dance!!!
> 
> So rumor has it (under good authority) Disneyland will go to a party where the snow, castle lighting, fireworks and parade would be shared.  There's even some speculation about the Candlelight Processional being a part of it as well.  So tradition is going to disappear for the almighty dollar.......   The reindeer won't even be here this year, as they're already starting to phase things out.  So I'm glad my family is getting to go & experience it all......it might be the only time we go.



Really??? This kinda blows. We are hoping to go next season, but i don't know about paying extra for this "party" to see everything. This is pretty disappointing.



DizNee Luver said:


> So the day is getting even better......I called Disney Travel to inquire about 2 rooms vs a suite at the PPH.  Mike and I have been lucky enough to stay at the PPH, but none of the kids have.......and we LOVE it.  The plan is to stay at HoJo's for the first 7 nights and then end on our last night at the pier.  Out of curiousity, I asked about the amount for our entire stay.   YIKES!!!  In our conversation I asked if Derek would need a ticket since he was a CM at WDW.......she said, "you're son is a CM"??  I said yes.....she said "hold on, let me price that with his discount".  I asked, he can use his discount for rooms at Disneyland, and she said he could.  WELLLLLLLLLLLLLLL, he can't use the discount on a suite, but we could get into 2 Premium View, Concierge for an AMAZING price!!  Derek would have to check in with us and provide his CM ID.  So this would change our check in dates.......doable.  So I thought I would compare the difference in price between 2 rooms at the PPH for the 8 nights, adding in 3 adult 5 day PH, 3 child 5 day PH & 1 Premium AP vs 7 nights at the HoJo's with 5 day PH's, 1 night at the PPH & upgrade 1 PH to the Premium AP..........
> Are you ready for this?????  The difference would be an addt'l $276!!!!!   Are you kidding me??  We could stay top end, park view with concierge benefits, early entry everyday of our stay and only run us $276 more????   Oh you know that we will be going this route!!!!!!
> 
> So it looks like we'll be checking in on Sunday December 9th and leaving Anaheim on Monday the 17th.  Derek knows he has the 9th-10th-11th off and will try to trade a few more days to get at least the 12th & 13th.   I'm pretty excited.....just need to get enough together for the deposit!!!



Omg, wow!! That is awesome that you can get that great of a deal using Derek's discount!!  Hopefully you can book! Glad this day is turning out so great for you! You all need the pick-me-up!


----------



## DizNee Luver

DisneyStitch626 said:


> Really??? This kinda blows. We are hoping to go next season, but i don't know about paying extra for this "party" to see everything. This is pretty disappointing.
> 
> 
> 
> Omg, wow!! That is awesome that you can get that great of a deal using Derek's discount!!  Hopefully you can book! Glad this day is turning out so great for you! You all need the pick-me-up!



I know, I thought the party idea would be fun.......but after reading about people going to the Halloween party and not being happy with crowds and such.....I'm thinking DL really isn't "built" for that kind of thing.  I'm sorry they're looking more at dollar signs vs tradition.  I really am not happy with the powers that be running things right now.  Seems to be a bit greedy and forgetting about us lower income families that would like to enjoy the parks too!! 

Derek's discount is really something I hadn't even thought about using at DL.  After canceling our WDW package, we booked 2 rooms using his discount there.....didn't even consider it for here.  I figured their discounts were only good for their "home" park.  I sure hope to take advantage of this deal.  I've never, EVER thought about adding concierge before......so this really would be quite a dreamy trip!!


----------



## kaci

Wow! Congratulations on your amazing deal at PPH!! How exciting


----------



## 6Smiles

DizNee Luver said:


> I have GREAT NEWS!!!!  I finally broke down and called the IRS (again) and today was good news!!  They approved our adoption credit on October 4th.  Its not showing yet for a specific check run date, but should in the next week or so.  Best guess is we'll see the check by the end of the month or into early November!!!  I can't tell you how thrilled we are, knowing this is almost over and we are FOR SURE GOING ON THIS TRIP!!!!!!!!!  (especially with the plans DL has in changing the holiday season next year)
> 
> Thank You Everybody for your pixie dust, prayers, good thoughts and shoulder for me to cry on as we dealt with this 36 wk nightmare!!!  Finally, we're getting a break.....a much needed break.........



Laurie I am so thrilled for you and your family!

Kris


----------



## 6Smiles

DizNee Luver said:


> So the day is getting even better......I called Disney Travel to inquire about 2 rooms vs a suite at the PPH.  Mike and I have been lucky enough to stay at the PPH, but none of the kids have.......and we LOVE it.  The plan is to stay at HoJo's for the first 7 nights and then end on our last night at the pier.  Out of curiousity, I asked about the amount for our entire stay.   YIKES!!!  In our conversation I asked if Derek would need a ticket since he was a CM at WDW.......she said, "you're son is a CM"??  I said yes.....she said "hold on, let me price that with his discount".  I asked, he can use his discount for rooms at Disneyland, and she said he could.  WELLLLLLLLLLLLLLL, he can't use the discount on a suite, but we could get into 2 Premium View, Concierge for an AMAZING price!!  Derek would have to check in with us and provide his CM ID.  So this would change our check in dates.......doable.  So I thought I would compare the difference in price between 2 rooms at the PPH for the 8 nights, adding in 3 adult 5 day PH, 3 child 5 day PH & 1 Premium AP vs 7 nights at the HoJo's with 5 day PH's, 1 night at the PPH & upgrade 1 PH to the Premium AP..........
> Are you ready for this?????  The difference would be an addt'l $276!!!!!   Are you kidding me??  We could stay top end, park view with concierge benefits, early entry everyday of our stay and only run us $276 more????   Oh you know that we will be going this route!!!!!!
> 
> So it looks like we'll be checking in on Sunday December 9th and leaving Anaheim on Monday the 17th.  Derek knows he has the 9th-10th-11th off and will try to trade a few more days to get at least the 12th & 13th.   I'm pretty excited.....just need to get enough together for the deposit!!!



Laurie -

We come in on the 14th, DTD in the afternoon on the 15th, but we'll be in the parks on the 16th and 17th. It would be great if we could finally meet.

Kris


----------



## DizNee Luver

kaci said:


> Wow! Congratulations on your amazing deal at PPH!! How exciting



Thanx!!!! 



6Smiles said:


> Laurie I am so thrilled for you and your family!
> 
> Kris





6Smiles said:


> Laurie -
> 
> We come in on the 14th, DTD in the afternoon on the 15th, but we'll be in the parks on the 16th and 17th. It would be great if we could finally meet.
> 
> Kris



Thanx Kris!!!   With the change of dates....I can't see why we couldn't meet up!!  I have to refigure the schedule but I do know we'll be doing the parks Tue-Fri but we'll be around early morning and dinner/evenings that weekend and half day on Mon the 17th......so we'll figure something out!!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Ok, so with the awesome PPH deal (that I hope to book this week).....we had to change dates around so Derek would be there at check-in.  So now we'd be arriving on the 9th instead of the 6th of December.  So here's Itinerary #2:

Sun, Dec 9:
Fly In, meet up with Derek at airport, shuttle to PPH
Check-in!!
Get Rental Car
Lunch at In & Out
Character Warehouse/Company D Store
6pm~PCH Grill
Watch WoC from rooms

Mon, Dec 10:
DL/DCA
9am~Carnation Cafe
5pm~Big Thunder BBQ

Tue, Dec 11:
DL/DCA
Breakfast~Concierge Lounge
Lunch~Jolly Holiday
6:30pm~Cafe Orleans

Wed, Dec 12:
DL/DCA
7:40am~Surf's Up with Mickey
Holding out for Candlelight Processional Dining Info

Thur, Dec 13:
DL/DCA
8:10am~Minnie & Friends
Lunch~Hungry Bear (2ish)
7:30pm~Goofy's Kitchen 

Fri, Dec 14:
Breakfast~Tangaroa Terrace
LA Zoo
Griffith Park Observatory
7:30pm~Jazz Kitchen 

Sat, Dec 15:
Breakfast~Concierge
Universal City Walk
Lunch~Bob's Big Boy (Burbank)
Hollywood
Madame Tussaud's Wax Museum
Disney Soda Fountain (sundaes!!)
7:30pm~Tortilla Jo's 

Sun, Dec 16:
7:40am~Storyteller's Cafe
La Brea Tar Pits
Farmer's Market
Dinner~Mrs Knott's Chicken Dinner (late dinner)

Mon, Dec 17:
DL/DCA
Breakfast~Flo's V-8 Cafe
Lunch~Tangaroa Terrace (Mid afternoon)
Return Car Rental
Catch shuttle to airport
Fly home

The meals that have times are already reserved but the ones without needed to be changed or added.....so emailing Disney Dining to make the adjustments and will have times later. EDITED: Got my email back from Disney Dining so went ahead and added the times!!

I actually like this better.......being across from the parks and not going for the first 3 days would have been hard on all of us.....this way, we get to go the next day after arriving.......have ALL weekdays at the parks (so hopefully smaller crowds) and we'll end with our LA day trips and a half day at the parks before heading home.

Getting pretty exciting knowing this is REALLY happening now!!!


----------



## Sherry E

Sounds like a great, action-packed plan, Laurie!  And the plan has been made so much better now that you can stay at the PPH for the entire time.

Have you done a 7:30 p.m. Goofy's Kitchen meal before?  If so, maybe it will be okay.  If not, I would be afraid of the characters possibly starting to trickle out a bit early, since the restaurant closes at 9 p.m.  It happened to Sherri (TheColtonsMom) in December in 2010, and she was crushed.  The dinner that my friends and I did in December 2011 was just before 6 p.m., and we probably stayed probably the full 90 minutes.  It was great as far as characters - there were 8 of us and we were seated off in a back corner somewhere, but the characters never forgot us or left early!

What a great idea to use Derek's CM discount for the hotel!  (I wish I knew a handy CM who would help me out with that!)  I think that Cast Members get a 35% or 40% discount on rooms, if I'm not mistaken (unless that's changed), don't they?  The current hotel rates are so ridiculous, and the discounts available to AP holders or to the general public are getting less substantial.  I mean, seriously - I love the PPH but I don't know that it is a $315 per night (not including tax) kind of hotel.  And $500+ per night for the cramped GCH rooms just seems outrageous.

I definitely think it's good for you to get in one big holiday extravaganza at DLR this year - because who knows what will happen next year?  The money may not be there for you to make a holiday trip at that point.  The prices may be too high.  The roster of holiday entertainment could be dramatically different.

While some of what Al Lutz has reported may not happen - there's a lot of time for things to change before the holiday season of 2013 - Disney does seem to be on a path of taking things away and charging more as they do it.  

Taking the longstanding holiday parade, holiday fireworks, snowfall on Main Street and possibly the Winter Enchantment lighting of the Castle and making them all part of a party for even more money is risky.  And the party will not be un-crowded; there will be a lot of people at the party just like there have been at the Halloween parties.  Also, forcing people to go to DLR during Christmas week or New Year's week at a higher price to see those things outside of a party, when it is already impossibly crowded during those weeks - is going to be controversial & upsetting.  

I think the things I would be most annoyed about are losing the snow and the Winter Castle's icicle lights.  Who wouldn't want to see the nighttime Winter Castle sparkling in icicle lights every night during their holiday visit?  That Castle provides a gorgeous backdrop for the entire season, starting in mid-November.  Who only wants to see the sparkly Castle during a party?  Who only wants to get dusted with light snow on Main Street when it's part of a paid event, and everyone is crowded onto Main Street to get the same snow?  (Yes, WDW has had this set-up for years, but DLR has not...and WDW has many, many other options for holiday activities and parks/hotels to go to while MVMCP is taking place!)

Many people will be upset about these changes IF they happen in that exact way.  There are also a lot of folks who appear to not be bothered by it and seem to think it's all reasonable and justified.  What surprises me, though, is that some of the folks who are in favor of these possible plans seem to be annoyed at the people who are not in favor, calling it "whining" and all of that.  That kind of bugs me, to be honest.  People who are not looking forward to these potential changes should be allowed to discuss them and vent about them without being called whiners.  I think that is unfair.  People have a right to be displeased and unhappy about it!  We all love Disneyland - and some of us are very attached to it - but that doesn't mean we have to like/agree with every single decision they make (IF these decisions are made next year)!


----------



## Sherry E

I forgot to mention in my post above...

This is just something to throw into the mix to make your plans more complicated rotfl2, but I just remembered it and thought I'd mention it if you wanted to throw in something extra Christmasy.

If you didn't have Mrs. Knott's on the night after being at The Grove and Farmers Market and could move the chicken dinner to another night, I would suggest staying at Farmers Market and sticking around at The Grove until it gets dark.  It's quite a festive place when the Christmas lights are on, and they have their own snowfall at certain times (can't recall when).  There are also carolers and a Santa photo spot.

You could always eat dinner there too - there are lots of places to chow down around FM and The Grove.  There's a Cheesecake Factory.  There's a Maggiano's Little Italy.  There's a BBQ place.

After that, you could drive around Beverly Hills a bit and see the gorgeous holiday lights there too, before heading back to Orange County.

Anyway...just throwing it out there!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Sherry E said:


> Sounds like a great, action-packed plan, Laurie!  And the plan has been made so much better now that you can stay at the PPH for the entire time.
> 
> Have you done a 7:30 p.m. Goofy's Kitchen meal before?  If so, maybe it will be okay.  If not, I would be afraid of the characters possibly starting to trickle out a bit early, since the restaurant closes at 9 p.m.  It happened to Sherri (TheColtonsMom) in December in 2010, and she was crushed.  The dinner that my friends and I did in December 2011 was just before 6 p.m., and we probably stayed probably the full 90 minutes.  It was great as far as characters - there were 8 of us and we were seated off in a back corner somewhere, but the characters never forgot us or left early!
> 
> What a great idea to use Derek's CM discount for the hotel!  (I wish I knew a handy CM who would help me out with that!)  I think that Cast Members get a 35% or 40% discount on rooms, if I'm not mistaken (unless that's changed), don't they?  The current hotel rates are so ridiculous, and the discounts available to AP holders or to the general public are getting less substantial.  I mean, seriously - I love the PPH but I don't know that it is a $315 per night (not including tax) kind of hotel.  And $500+ per night for the cramped GCH rooms just seems outrageous.
> 
> I definitely think it's good for you to get in one big holiday extravaganza at DLR this year - because who knows what will happen next year?  The money may not be there for you to make a holiday trip at that point.  The prices may be too high.  The roster of holiday entertainment could be dramatically different.
> 
> While some of what Al Lutz has reported may not happen - there's a lot of time for things to change before the holiday season of 2013 - Disney does seem to be on a path of taking things away and charging more as they do it.
> 
> Taking the longstanding holiday parade, holiday fireworks, snowfall on Main Street and possibly the Winter Enchantment lighting of the Castle and making them all part of a party for even more money is risky.  And the party will not be un-crowded; there will be a lot of people at the party just like there have been at the Halloween parties.  Also, forcing people to go to DLR during Christmas week or New Year's week at a higher price to see those things outside of a party, when it is already impossibly crowded during those weeks - is going to be controversial & upsetting.
> 
> I think the things I would be most annoyed about are losing the snow and the Winter Castle's icicle lights.  Who wouldn't want to see the nighttime Winter Castle sparkling in icicle lights every night during their holiday visit?  That Castle provides a gorgeous backdrop for the entire season, starting in mid-November.  Who only wants to see the sparkly Castle during a party?  Who only wants to get dusted with light snow on Main Street when it's part of a paid event, and everyone is crowded onto Main Street to get the same snow?  (Yes, WDW has had this set-up for years, but DLR has not...and WDW has many, many other options for holiday activities and parks/hotels to go to while MVMCP is taking place!)
> 
> Many people will be upset about these changes IF they happen in that exact way.  There are also a lot of folks who appear to not be bothered by it and seem to think it's all reasonable and justified.  What surprises me, though, is that some of the folks who are in favor of these possible plans seem to be annoyed at the people who are not in favor, calling it "whining" and all of that.  That kind of bugs me, to be honest.  People who are not looking forward to these potential changes should be allowed to discuss them and vent about them without being called whiners.  I think that is unfair.  People have a right to be displeased and unhappy about it!  We all love Disneyland - and some of us are very attached to it - but that doesn't mean we have to like/agree with every single decision they make (IF these decisions are made next year)!





Sherry E said:


> I forgot to mention in my post above...
> 
> This is just something to throw into the mix to make your plans more complicated rotfl2, but I just remembered it and thought I'd mention it if you wanted to throw in something extra Christmasy.
> 
> If you didn't have Mrs. Knott's on the night after being at The Grove and Farmers Market and could move the chicken dinner to another night, I would suggest staying at Farmers Market and sticking around at The Grove until it gets dark.  It's quite a festive place when the Christmas lights are on, and they have their own snowfall at certain times (can't recall when).  There are also carolers and a Santa photo spot.
> 
> You could always eat dinner there too - there are lots of places to chow down around FM and The Grove.  There's a Cheesecake Factory.  There's a Maggiano's Little Italy.  There's a BBQ place.
> 
> After that, you could drive around Beverly Hills a bit and see the gorgeous holiday lights there too, before heading back to Orange County.
> 
> Anyway...just throwing it out there!



No, we've eaten around 7pm before (I think......) but when I originally had set up a "late" dinner.....they had us for 8:30pm........ so I'm thinking it will be ok??

We were going to stay just our last night at PPH and that would have run us over $750........so I'm glad we looked into the CM discount........I can tell you it was a substantial discount.......it really was only a difference of $276 with room, tickets and AP.......that's the ONLY way we could have even thought of staying the whole time at the pier!!!  I'm super excited!!

All the changes and whether they happen or not makes for a lot of worry and speculation.  I just wish the DL would stop trying to be WDW.  DL can and never will be WDW....there isn't room to do that and it's a different "market".  DL sits in the middle of a city, no room for growth, brings in lots of local visitors, and has many other options of vacation attractions for out of town guests. Where WDW is a HUGE spread out area, away from towns and also away from other attractions (yes there are some.....but not nearly as concentrated as S. Cali)  So why do the powers that be, think they need to turn DL into an all inclusive resort??  They keep plenty busy, so why change things??

The 3 resort hotels are all expensive....it would be nice if they had made one of them affordable.  It's getting to the point, the only reason we can afford these trips is because either Mike's mom treated us or we got a hefty refund from the IRS.....what happens when the adoption credits are all done (and they are) and Mike's pay goes up just enough to stop the nice tax credits we have qualified for over the last few years (and that could happen this year)....then what??  At the rate they're going......this possibly could be our last family trip!!  I haven't said this out loud or even discussed it, but it's the truth.  Disneyland is pushing out families on lower incomes or even moderate incomes.....they offer all these perks to stay at their resorts......so I see this as "if you can afford it, we'll cater and bend over backwards for you".  Not really a good message for Disney to be sending out........  This subject actually depresses me a bit.......

I don't think it's fair for people in favor of paying for the holiday offerings (Like in a party) to call people against tradition~~whiners!!  Here we go again.....if you can afford it, you'll get the benefits.  For some people, just scraping enough money to go is a huge undertaking......now something they've always offered for all guests could become an expensive exclusive.  Large families like mine would be screwed.  (8 x $60 est. = $480).....that's a lot of money JUST to see snow fall on Main Street.  It's magical, but I've seen it for FREE.  Change is necessary, I understand that.......but we're not all made of money, or we have large families, or children with special needs that might not handle one of these parties & we would feel forced to stay because of the money we put out, etc.  This is not whining.....its reality  Big Difference!! 

Oh, I'll see what I can find on the Farmer's Market holiday stuff.  I might be interested in that.  None of our plans are set in stone....we may have dining reservations.....but luckily, dining at DL isn't as major as it is at WDW.....so last minute changes can be made.  (weather will also play into our plans)


----------



## Trentmom

So glad you have some answers finally

OMG. What an amazing deal with Derek's CM Discount

Glad things are turning around for you and your family


----------



## DizNee Luver

Trentmom said:


> So glad you have some answers finally
> 
> OMG. What an amazing deal with Derek's CM Discount
> 
> Glad things are turning around for you and your family



Me too......   What a long ordeal!!!

Derek's discount is more than amazing........ so glad that TA mentioned using his discount....... 

 Thank You!!!!!!


----------



## PHXscuba

OK, now I *really* need my daughter to consider the college program in a few years!! Discounts at both Disneyland AND Disney World?!? Do you think *I* could still pass for a college student?? 

So glad you are able to "plus" this trip after feeling like you lost the WDW option. 

PHXscuba


----------



## DizNee Luver

PHXscuba said:


> OK, now I *really* need my daughter to consider the college program in a few years!! Discounts at both Disneyland AND Disney World?!? Do you think *I* could still pass for a college student??
> 
> So glad you are able to "plus" this trip after feeling like you lost the WDW option.
> 
> PHXscuba



I know.....I keep wondering that for myself???  I'm sure they won't mind if I bring all my kids along....... 

Things are turning around quite nicely......now to actually book at that rate!!!  (hoping to do so tomorrow)


----------



## TJRmomma

Hi Laurie! I am LONG time lurker of these Boards,Im talking 3 years! And I decided its about time to begin posting. I've been reading along with your trip reports since the beginning of 2011. Sorry about you having to cancel your WDW trip, but at least you get to go to DLR AND stay on property. Hope everything falls into place from here on out.


----------



## Sherry E

DizNee Luver said:


> No, we've eaten around 7pm before (I think......) but when I originally had set up a "late" dinner.....they had us for 8:30pm........ so I'm thinking it will be ok??
> 
> We were going to stay just our last night at PPH and that would have run us over $750........so I'm glad we looked into the CM discount........I can tell you it was a substantial discount.......it really was only a difference of $276 with room, tickets and AP.......that's the ONLY way we could have even thought of staying the whole time at the pier!!!  I'm super excited!!
> 
> All the changes and whether they happen or not makes for a lot of worry and speculation.  I just wish the DL would stop trying to be WDW.  DL can and never will be WDW....there isn't room to do that and it's a different "market".  DL sits in the middle of a city, no room for growth, brings in lots of local visitors, and has many other options of vacation attractions for out of town guests. Where WDW is a HUGE spread out area, away from towns and also away from other attractions (yes there are some.....but not nearly as concentrated as S. Cali)  So why do the powers that be, think they need to turn DL into an all inclusive resort??  They keep plenty busy, so why change things??
> 
> The 3 resort hotels are all expensive....it would be nice if they had made one of them affordable.  It's getting to the point, the only reason we can afford these trips is because either Mike's mom treated us or we got a hefty refund from the IRS.....what happens when the adoption credits are all done (and they are) and Mike's pay goes up just enough to stop the nice tax credits we have qualified for over the last few years (and that could happen this year)....then what??  At the rate they're going......this possibly could be our last family trip!!  I haven't said this out loud or even discussed it, but it's the truth.  Disneyland is pushing out families on lower incomes or even moderate incomes.....they offer all these perks to stay at their resorts......so I see this as "if you can afford it, we'll cater and bend over backwards for you".  Not really a good message for Disney to be sending out........  This subject actually depresses me a bit.......
> 
> I don't think it's fair for people in favor of paying for the holiday offerings (Like in a party) to call people against tradition~~whiners!!  Here we go again.....if you can afford it, you'll get the benefits.  For some people, just scraping enough money to go is a huge undertaking......now something they've always offered for all guests could become an expensive exclusive.  Large families like mine would be screwed.  (8 x $60 est. = $480).....that's a lot of money JUST to see snow fall on Main Street.  It's magical, but I've seen it for FREE.  Change is necessary, I understand that.......but we're not all made of money, or we have large families, or children with special needs that might not handle one of these parties & we would feel forced to stay because of the money we put out, etc.  This is not whining.....its reality  Big Difference!!
> 
> Oh, I'll see what I can find on the Farmer's Market holiday stuff.  I might be interested in that.  None of our plans are set in stone....we may have dining reservations.....but luckily, dining at DL isn't as major as it is at WDW.....so last minute changes can be made.  (weather will also play into our plans)



Yep!  I agree with everything you said, and couldn't agree with you more!  

I know what you mean about this possibly being the last trip - every time I go to DLR, I really have no clue when I'll be back.  Times are very tough for me, and it's always a possibility that each trip could be the last trip of its kind for years.  So there is always that desire to try to make the trip as special as possible and to pack as much into it as possible, just in case...

On top of everything else, WDW has many other options for holiday merriment if guests don't wish to attend MVMCP.  There are 9 million resort hotels to visit.  There are holiday things in all 3 of the other parks aside from MK.  There are the fun decorations at Fort Wilderness.  I mean, it's an all-encompassing experience.  

At DLR, if they block guests from being able to see holiday things they have been able to see for years and make these things part of a paid party in Disneyland from late November to the week of Christmas, and if people can't attend the party, what is DLR adding to DCA to make up for it?  There are not a whole lot of other options for holiday entertainment with only 3 hotels (even though the GCH is wonderful during the season) and one other park!  The novelty of the Cars Land decorations will wear off after a bit, as was the case with Toontown.  Those decorations will be expected to be part of the usual decorations package every year.

Even if DCA suddenly decides to do the all-holiday WoC that has been hinted at for a while, is that enough to pacify people who don't want to attend the party but who still want holiday merriment?  Again, we only have 2 parks.  It's not like we have our choice of 4 parks and countless hotels!

I think that whether you're a family of 15, or a family of 4, or a solo party of 1...if you are hurting for cash but desperately want to enjoy the holidays, Disney-style, they are certainly making it very, very hard.

And I know that people out there would say, "Well, if you don't _really_ have the money to go to Disneyland then maybe you shouldn't go."  That drives me up the wall, too.  It's not for anyone to decide what someone should do if they are broke and want to go to DLR.  Maybe it is more important and meaningful to some people than it is for others in the grand scheme of things.






I think your time frame should be okay at Goofy's.  It it were any later than 7:30, I might start to worry.  I think the characters start to leave Goofy's a bit before the restaurant closes.  All I know is that Sherri/TheColtonsMom  was heartbroken a couple of Decembers ago during her late dinner because she wasn't there for very long and the characters began to leave - but I think she was there closer to 8:30-ish.






Here is an article from last year about The Grove's nightly snow:

http://brentwoodlifestyle.losangelesrealestatevoice.com/2011/12/12/magic-holiday-snow-nightly-grove/

The rest of the rundown of holiday things will probably go up on The Grove's website after the Christmas tree goes up next month.  Every year they have a big tree lighting ceremony in November (it should be on 11/18 or 11/25 this year), with fireworks (which I can hear quite loudly at home) and celebrities and all of that.  That begins the holiday season.

Our tree at The Grove was 105 feet tall last year - taller than the tree at Rockefeller Center in New York!  

And there is a trolley too!

Farmers Market and The Grove are literally right next to each other (just as LACMA and the Tar Pits are), but they don't seem separate - even though they are separate entities.  You can literally transition seamlessly from the Market to The Grove and not even realize you've stepped over the border!  There are restaurants which seem like they are part of The Grove, when technically they are part of the Farmers Market.  That's how close together both places are.  The Farmers Market has its own smaller Christmas tree and pretty lights.  

There are two parts of Farmers Market.  There is the inner, "historical," original part of the Farmers Market - that's the section I grew up with and visited every weekend as a kid.  That's the section that has many of the walk-up, mom & pop vendors who have been there for decades and decades (as well as some newer places like Pinkberry and Starbucks) sprinkled in.  Du-Par's Restaurant/Bakery has been there forever.  Bob's Doughnuts has been there forever.  The "original" part of the Market often tends to close earlier than the outer/all new part of the Market.

The outer/newer part of the Market (where you would find Johnny Rockets, Marmalade Cafe, Dylan's Candy Bar and lots of other places) is what tends to stay open later.  This is also the section that seems to transition seamlessly into The Grove!  

The Grove has The Cheesecake Factory, Maggiano's Little Italy, Wood Ranch BBQ...and coming in November, *Sprinkles Cupcakes*!




In any case, you have a lot of great, interesting, educational things planned for this December adventure, even outside of Disneyland!  The Zoo and the Observatory are great fun.  Universal CityWalk is great fun - and I think they have a skating rink too!  Of course, the Disney Soda Fountain/Studio Store will be fun.  LACMA has the giant rock and the street lamp installation, and the Tar Pits have the George C. Page Museum and a whole lotta tar!


----------



## DizNee Luver

TJRmomma said:


> Hi Laurie! I am LONG time lurker of these Boards,Im talking 3 years! And I decided its about time to begin posting. I've been reading along with your trip reports since the beginning of 2011. Sorry about you having to cancel your WDW trip, but at least you get to go to DLR AND stay on property. Hope everything falls into place from here on out.



 Welcome to the world of posting, and may I say I'm honored you picked my PTR to make your first post!!!!!!!   We're very excited about going back to DL......going to WDW would have been awesome......but I don't think the timing is right for my family.  Someday.......



Sherry,
Decided not to "quote" this time.....lol

No one has the right to tell you that you shouldn't go if you don't have a lot of money.......as you pointed out......it may mean more to that person than it would for someone who can travel when ever or where ever they please.

Thanks for the link, I'll check it out!!  Sounds interesting and might be a neat thing to do!!  I was really hoping to check out Carolwood (Walt's train) but it's only open the 3rd Sunday of each month......it has NEVER worked for any of our trips....

 OH BOY, a Sprinkles Cupcakes!!!  Must.......try........cupcake.........


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

I'm here!! I'm sorry to hear that you won't be going to WDW  Where is Derek working at? Anyway, I have a TR that's gone on since August called Chaos, Confusion and Delays.


----------



## DizNee Luver

WDWJonasGirl said:


> I'm here!! I'm sorry to hear that you won't be going to WDW  Where is Derek working at? Anyway, I have a TR that's gone on since August called Chaos, Confusion and Delays.



Hi Kaitlin!!!  I lost your TR link!!! How was your summer trip????

Derek is working at the All Star Sports Resort until Jan. 2 (or 3rd) and then he was hoping to extend his program if he could transfer to Disneyland.  If he can't he'll be coming home!!

I know he'd love to work for Disneyland (and with his awesome discounts, that would help us out.....lol).  Just not sure of his plans right now.

Kaitlin can you give me the link to your report please!!


----------



## heaven2dc

I am SOOOO excited for you and your family that this all is working out!! 

First of all I want to say how beautiful your family is!!  The twins are so precious   I love that your son was accepted into the College Program - I applied last year and didn't get in and I'm pending a decision now.  I know I'm really much older than all of the other kids but I decided after my kids were grown to go back to college to earn my degree and fulfill my dream of working for Disney.

I grew up in Portland and moved to Culver City this past July (not too far from Farmer's Market) and I love the Farmer's Market, The Grove, Hollywood Blvd and the whole area!  My 5 kids are grown (I'm living with my 30 yr old son & gf until I can find my own place) so I know what it's like having a large family (my hubby died of a sudden heart attack when we went on a trip to visit WDW in December 1994) so I truly understand raising a large family.  I still haven't visited Disneyland yet but may get to on Christmas Day as I will be alone this year for the first time (all my kids are in Virginia and my son who lives here is traveling to New York to visit his gf's family for 19 days).  

I can't wait to read all about your trip and live vicariously through you!


----------



## TJRmomma

DizNee Luver said:


> Welcome to the world of posting, and may I say I'm honored you picked my PTR to make your first post!!!!!!!   We're very excited about going back to DL......going to WDW would have been awesome......but I don't think the timing is right for my family.  Someday.......



My oldest DD went to WDW when she was about 8 with her grandparents, I was too busy with a 3 year old boy  . After the adoption for us of my brother's oldest daughter, me and her took a special trip just us too to DLR in the middle of November, Loved all the Christmas decorations, espicially the HMH! (Plus getting away from the snow wasn't such a bad thing either  )


----------



## DizNee Luver

heaven2dc said:


> I am SOOOO excited for you and your family that this all is working out!!
> 
> First of all I want to say how beautiful your family is!!  The twins are so precious   I love that your son was accepted into the College Program - I applied last year and didn't get in and I'm pending a decision now.  I know I'm really much older than all of the other kids but I decided after my kids were grown to go back to college to earn my degree and fulfill my dream of working for Disney.
> 
> I grew up in Portland and moved to Culver City this past July (not too far from Farmer's Market) and I love the Farmer's Market, The Grove, Hollywood Blvd and the whole area!  My 5 kids are grown (I'm living with my 30 yr old son & gf until I can find my own place) so I know what it's like having a large family (my hubby died of a sudden heart attack when we went on a trip to visit WDW in December 1994) so I truly understand raising a large family.  I still haven't visited Disneyland yet but may get to on Christmas Day as I will be alone this year for the first time (all my kids are in Virginia and my son who lives here is traveling to New York to visit his gf's family for 19 days).
> 
> I can't wait to read all about your trip and live vicariously through you!



Thank You so much!!!  Welcome too!!! 

Good luck on the College Program.....they take all ages (and in fact, you being older I think would be bonus points for you)  They like to mix it up!!  Did you apply for Disneyland or for either park......They seem to like to take people from the east and put them at DL while taking people from the west to WDW.  It's an amazing experience for Derek.....but he's not a fan of Florida, the weather, etc.  So he really wants to transfer in the program to DL in January but no word yet......

Are you liking the weather better in Southern Cali vs Portland and the NW??  I would rather have the warm weather than all our rain......but it's just too expensive to live down there.

Oh my gosh, I'm so sorry about your husband passing like he did......it happened at WDW??  I'm not sure I could get past that and truly enjoy the Disney parks without always being taken back.    You are a strong woman!!!

Disneyland is beautiful for the holidays, so I hope you get a chance to see it for yourself!!!  



TJRmomma said:


> My oldest DD went to WDW when she was about 8 with her grandparents, I was too busy with a 3 year old boy  . After the adoption for us of my brother's oldest daughter, me and her took a special trip just us too to DLR in the middle of November, Loved all the Christmas decorations, espicially the HMH! (Plus getting away from the snow wasn't such a bad thing either  )



The decorations are wonderful.  I got to spend a couple days last December and it really left an impression on me.  I'm so glad I get to share it with my family this time!!!!  HMH is awesome......love it!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

I thought it would be fun to go back to my quicky December trip last year and share some pics......to help us all get into the holiday spirit!!!  So today I'll share some of my favorite pics from Critter Country!!






Everyone has their favorite reason to go to Critter Country......most people go for Splash Mountain.  I've been on Splash once.....wasn't my favorite ride.  We went around the first corner and took water over the side and I was soaked and freezing......last time I rode it.......   Some people like to take their kids up to ride the Winnie the Pooh Ride.......or maybe it's to get those famous Tigger Tails from the candy shop......but for me......it's all about the characters!!!!











They've redone the character meet-n-greet area and added in some cute things:
















I loved how they decorated up the gift shop/candy shop......so festive!!





















The tree in the gift shop:











A few more pics from around the area.
















The area was decorated nicely and the decorations really fit the theme!!!


----------



## Sherry E

You read my mind, Laurie. 

A couple of days ago I was thinking, "I should suggest to Laurie that she start posting a highlight reel of her holiday photos from last year," which I figured you'd get around to doing anyway, but I didn't suggest it yet because I wasn't sure you were at the point in the Pre-TR where you were ready to start inserting the 2011 photos.

But why not?  I do it.  We all do it.  We all share photos from prior trips!  Heck, that's the whole foundation of my Theme Weeks in the Superthread - photos from previous trips!

It's funny that we look at a 3-day/2-night trip as a quickie on the DIS.  While it's certainly not long enough of a trip for me or for you (and we feel short-changed if it is a trip of that length), there are probably so many people who would love to have 2 nights at DLR!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Sherry E said:


> You read my mind, Laurie.
> 
> A couple of days ago I was thinking, "I should suggest to Laurie that she start posting a highlight reel of her holiday photos from last year," which I figured you'd get around to doing anyway, but I didn't suggest it yet because I wasn't sure you were at the point in the Pre-TR where you were ready to start inserting the 2011 photos.
> 
> But why not?  I do it.  We all do it.  We all share photos from prior trips!  Heck, that's the whole foundation of my Theme Weeks in the Superthread - photos from previous trips!
> 
> It's funny that we look at a 3-day/2-night trip as a quickie on the DIS.  While it's certainly not long enough of a trip for me or for you (and we feel short-changed if it is a trip of that length), there are probably so many people who would love to have 2 nights at DLR!



That's because great minds think a like!!! 

I guess you're right.....2 nights might be a preferred amount of time for some people.....lol  To me that's just a tease.......a wonderful, fantastic, amazing tease...but a tease none the less!! 

I figured I had a bajillion pictures......might as well share them!!!!


----------



## Sherry E

DizNee Luver said:


> That's because great minds think a like!!!
> 
> I guess you're right.....2 nights might be a preferred amount of time for some people.....lol  To me that's just a tease.......a wonderful, fantastic, amazing tease...but a tease none the less!!
> 
> I figured I had a bajillion pictures......might as well share them!!!!



I always feel like I didn't get a full experience in 2 or 3 days, but I suppose the 'average' person would not mind that time frame.  I know that some of my friends who are not that 'in to' Disney would probably wonder why anyone wanted to stay more than a couple of nights!  (And they wonder why anyone would possibly want to take thousands of photos at DLR! Ha!  Little do they know!)

Yes, you've got a bajllion photos but I always look at it like this:  we get new subscribers, followers, lurkers, active posters, etc., in our threads all the time.  We can't be sure that the new folks tuning in saw the TR's we did in the past or the photos we posted in the past.  Sure, there will be some folks who have seen them here and there, but we basically get somewhat of a new audience all the time.  When you post photos, the new audience gets to see them!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Sherry E said:


> I always feel like I didn't get a full experience in 2 or 3 days, but I suppose the 'average' person would not mind that time frame.  I know that some of my friends who are not that 'in to' Disney would probably wonder why anyone wanted to stay more than a couple of nights!  (And they wonder why anyone would possibly want to take thousands of photos at DLR! Ha!  Little do they know!)
> 
> Yes, you've got a bajllion photos but I always look at it like this:  we get new subscribers, followers, lurkers, active posters, etc., in our threads all the time.  We can't be sure that the new folks tuning in saw the TR's we did in the past or the photos we posted in the past.  Sure, there will be some folks who have seen them here and there, but we basically get somewhat of a new audience all the time.  When you post photos, the new audience gets to see them!



I enjoy going back and looking at my pics....so hopefully others; whether new or old followers will enjoy them too!!


----------



## PHXscuba

Mmmm ... Pooh Corner, my favorite hidden little snack shop!

I do like Splash Mountain, but I got soaked on my Christmas trip worse than I ever have been and I was cold for hours! I think it was a big guy in the front of our log (note to self: put tall, skinny DD13 in the front when we go in March!).

PHXscuba


----------



## DizNee Luver

PHXscuba said:


> Mmmm ... Pooh Corner, my favorite hidden little snack shop!
> 
> I do like Splash Mountain, but I got soaked on my Christmas trip worse than I ever have been and I was cold for hours! I think it was a big guy in the front of our log (note to self: put tall, skinny DD13 in the front when we go in March!).
> 
> PHXscuba



I agree, I love going up there to drool on their display cases......  

I've agreed to try it again.....but I hate being wet......HATE it!!!!


----------



## debrapagliasotti

I am SOOOOOOO happy the IRS has FINALLY given you an answer...and a good one at that! 

What an awesome deal you can get with Derek's CM discount  How exciting!


----------



## DizNee Luver

debrapagliasotti said:


> I am SOOOOOOO happy the IRS has FINALLY given you an answer...and a good one at that!
> 
> What an awesome deal you can get with Derek's CM discount  How exciting!



Thank You!!!!!   We're pretty happy we'll be able to take advantage of that before he's done with the college program.  Of course it sure would be nice if he could continue as a CM here at Disneyland!!!


----------



## yupikgal

DizNee Luver said:
			
		

> Thank You!!!!!   We're pretty happy we'll be able to take advantage of that before he's done with the college program.  Of course it sure would be nice if he could continue as a CM here at Disneyland!!!



Hi my Lucky friend!! I've been reading your PTR and although I was happy for you going back to Disneyland because any Disney trip is better than nothing right? But when I read that you are getting your IRS money AND Getting to stay @ the PPH (my favorite!) And concierge, no less!! I am extremely ecstatic for you and your family!! No one deserves it more!! You've been very patient & Even if your plans completely changed, and all the challenges you face this year, you hung in there! so I say hats off to you and your family! my wish is that you have the merriest and most magical Disney Christmas ever!!  yay for Derek getting to join you too!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

yupikgal said:


> Hi my Lucky friend!! I've been reading your PTR and although I was happy for you going back to Disneyland because any Disney trip is better than nothing right? But when I read that you are getting your IRS money AND Getting to stay @ the PPH (my favorite!) And concierge, no less!! I am extremely ecstatic for you and your family!! No one deserves it more!! You've been very patient & Even if your plans completely changed, and all the challenges you face this year, you hung in there! so I say hats off to you and your family! my wish is that you have the merriest and most magical Disney Christmas ever!!  yay for Derek getting to join you too!!



Thank You Kelly!!!! 
We're pretty excited!!!  I'll let my excitement run rampant as soon as we've actually BOOKED!! I get nervous on the rate quoted until I've secured it (and make sure it wasn't a mistake) 

I'm glad Derek is joining us.....I've really missed him!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Today's theme is the Haunted Mansion Holiday!!!  This was the first time I got to see this and I wasn't disappointed!!  My only disappointment was, I only did it the one time on the Holiday Tour..... will have to make up for that this trip!!









































Inside the haunted mansion.




































It was hard getting pics in the dark......so these will have to do for now.

I will try to do a "daily" theme leading up to the trip......but some days might not happen.


----------



## Sherry E

You might run out of themes if you try to do daily ones that just focus on your holiday photos!  You'd have to branch out into other trips' pictures, I think, to come up with something for every day.

I use 18 themes for the Theme Week Countdown in the Christmas Superthread.  Six of them are daily mini-themes in the last week until the season begins.  All of the others are just one per week.  There are probably a few other minor themes I could add in to bring the number to around 22 or 23, if I really milked it and stretched it.


----------



## DizNee Luver

Sherry E said:


> You might run out of themes if you try to do daily ones that just focus on your holiday photos!  You'd have to branch out into other trips' pictures, I think, to come up with something for every day.
> 
> I use 18 themes for the Theme Week Countdown in the Christmas Superthread.  Six of them are daily mini-themes in the last week until the season begins.  All of the others are just one per week.  There are probably a few other minor themes I could add in to bring the number to around 22 or 23, if I really milked it and stretched it.



I guess that's true........well that's good if I miss a day....I won't feel so bad!!!


----------



## Trentmom

Love all the Haunted Mansion pics

so cool looking


----------



## DizNee Luver

Trentmom said:


> Love all the Haunted Mansion pics
> 
> so cool looking



Thanx Kelly.....have you ever seen the HM holiday in person??  It's pretty cool!


----------



## Trentmom

DizNee Luver said:


> Thanx Kelly.....have you ever seen the HM holiday in person??  It's pretty cool!



Nope, never been out west.

Trent keeps asking to go to Dland. Airfare so expensive

If we go, it will only be a one time thing, I really want to stay on property, which makes it even more pricey

Hopefully in next couple of years, we will get there


----------



## DizNee Luver

Trentmom said:


> Nope, never been out west.
> 
> Trent keeps asking to go to Dland. Airfare so expensive
> 
> If we go, it will only be a one time thing, I really want to stay on property, which makes it even more pricey
> 
> Hopefully in next couple of years, we will get there



I agree, airfare prices are scary.....part of our biggest reason to cancel the WDW trip.  So I understand it!

The 3 resorts are expensive, but keep in mind there are really nice places across the street (some are closer than the PPH or DLH) and a lot cheaper.  (everything is in close proximity)


----------



## DizNee Luver




----------



## DisneyStitch626

DizNee Luver said:


>



Like, like, like!


----------



## DizNee Luver

DisneyStitch626 said:


> Like, like, like!



Me too!!!


----------



## debrapagliasotti

Love the Nightmare Before Christmas pics from Haunted Mansion!!! That looks so neat! We just watched that last night for our dinner & Disney movie


----------



## DizNee Luver

debrapagliasotti said:


> Love the Nightmare Before Christmas pics from Haunted Mansion!!! That looks so neat! We just watched that last night for our dinner & Disney movie



That would make for a fun Disney Themed night!!  I haven't done one of those in a while.....kids have reminded me of that  but with everything going on with Michayla recently.....I've been a little busy and not really feeling up to it.  I need to do one.....it really made us all feel good! 

The holiday overlay on the Haunted Mansion is really well done!!  I look forward to sharing it with my family in *49* days!!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Just got a phone call from Disney Dining regarding the WDW Candlelight Processional we had a reservation for (that we've cancelled....so I made her double check that we indeed had cancelled).  Our celebrity narrator was supposed to be Olivia Newton-John and was the last thing that was making me sad we had to cancel our WDW trip.  This was something I was really looking forward to.  Disney Dining informed me that they were calling to inform me that the celebrity narrator had been changed to Lea Salonga (voice of Mulan).  So the one last thing that was making me sad about switching to Disneyland is now gone!!  Just a sign that our family going to Disneyland was the right decision!!!!


----------



## sierranevada

Laurie - finally had some time to catch up on your new trip report.  So glad that everything is finally working out!


----------



## DizNee Luver

sierranevada said:


> Laurie - finally had some time to catch up on your new trip report.  So glad that everything is finally working out!



Thanx for stopping in Bridget!!!  We're relieved to know, this is coming to an end.....I'll feel much better when I actually have the check in hand (and reservations made)!!!


----------



## Trentmom

DizNee Luver said:


> I agree, airfare prices are scary.....part of our biggest reason to cancel the WDW trip.  So I understand it!
> 
> The 3 resorts are expensive, but keep in mind there are really nice places across the street (some are closer than the PPH or DLH) and a lot cheaper.  (everything is in close proximity)



Yeah, I have considered Ho Jo's. So shall see what we decide in the coming years


----------



## DizNee Luver

Trentmom said:


> Yeah, I have considered Ho Jo's. So shall see what we decide in the coming years




Hopefully you'll be able to make it out our way!!!  It will be a totally different experience you're used to.....but DL feels so special!!


----------



## Teki

Yay Im all caught up Im so happy for you this trip looks like so much fun! I cant wait to read and see your Trip report!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Teki said:


> Yay Im all caught up Im so happy for you this trip looks like so much fun! I cant wait to read and see your Trip report!



Thanx Sid!!!   We're excited to see the new CarsLand and of course all the holiday decorations!!


----------



## 6Smiles

Hey Laurie -

Looks like everything is working out well for you - I adore Olivia-Newton John. Grease is one of my all time favorite movies - nostalgia at its best 

Kris


----------



## DizNee Luver

6Smiles said:


> Hey Laurie -
> 
> Looks like everything is working out well for you - I adore Olivia-Newton John. Grease is one of my all time favorite movies - nostalgia at its best
> 
> Kris



I think with her cancelling, just goes to show that it wasn't our time to go to WDW.  I would have LOVED to have seen her!!


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

DizNee Luver said:


> Hi Kaitlin!!!  I lost your TR link!!! How was your summer trip????
> 
> Derek is working at the All Star Sports Resort until Jan. 2 (or 3rd) and then he was hoping to extend his program if he could transfer to Disneyland.  If he can't he'll be coming home!!
> 
> I know he'd love to work for Disneyland (and with his awesome discounts, that would help us out.....lol).  Just not sure of his plans right now.
> 
> Kaitlin can you give me the link to your report please!!


Sure. Here's the link:
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2981391


----------



## DizNee Luver

WDWJonasGirl said:


> Sure. Here's the link:
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2981391



Thanx Kaitlin......I just went and read your report to get caught up!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

So let's do another theme.......how about some Grand Californian Hotel pics?!!!

This was my first night and I finally caught up with my buddy Janelle for a late dinner at Tortilla Jo's and then as we walked back to the PPH, we stopped for a pic at the GCH's tree:






The next morning as I was walking up to the GCH:






Beautiful Poinsettias:






The Grand tree!






The gifts under the tree:






Close up on the tree:











Christmas glasses in the GCH gift shop:






Some Christmas ornaments in the gift shop:






Oh and 48 Days to go!!


----------



## heaven2dc

The GCH is absolutely beautiful and especially on the holidays!  I can't wait to see it this Christmas season if I visit DL on Christmas Day.


----------



## DizNee Luver

heaven2dc said:


> The GCH is absolutely beautiful and especially on the holidays!  I can't wait to see it this Christmas season if I visit DL on Christmas Day.



It was stunning to see the tree in person....pictures don't do it justice.  Of course I feel that way on all the tree pics I took that trip.....lol


----------



## DizNee Luver

OMG, I'm stoked!!!  I just read the Disney Blog and the narrator scheduled (at this time) to be there on the night I "scheduled" to do the Candlelight Processional is DICK VAN DYKE!!!!!!   I sure hope I can secure dining package for my family when those are released/announced!!!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Ok, I apologize for my absence......lots of goings on over the weekend and the last couple days.  First things first...........  After 38 weeks, we finally received our IRS Adoption Credit yesterday!!!!!   So I spent yesterday and today securing plans and making arrangements and such.  So here's the skinny!!!

Lots of changes, so here we go!!

We are leaving on Friday, December 7, early morning in a 12 passenger van and heading south.  Yup you heard me right........  ROAD TRIP!!!!!!!!!  (we were having issues finding and reserving a large enough vehicle without having a credit card......so after pricing a vehicle down there for a week versus renting one here and driving both ways.....we found it was cheaper to drive)......so there you have it........ *"On the Road Again....."*!!

So the plan is to drive to Sacramento on Day One.  I've prepaid for a 2 bdrm/2 bath suite at Homewood Suites.  We'll be meeting up with a number of my Diva friends and their families for dinner that night.  Can't wait to see all those great ladies!!! 

Saturday, December 8 we will head south to Hollywood!  I've prepaid for 2 two dbl bed rooms near the Walk of Fame at a Best Western.  I've purchased tickets to go to the Madame Tussaud's Wax Museum.  We'll either eat dinner at the Disney Soda Fountain (kinda depends on the line to get in) or at the Hard Rock Cafe in the Hollywood & Highland Shopping Center.

Sunday, December 9 we will head to Anaheim and the Santa Ana Airport to pick up Derek!!!   I'm so excited to see him!!!!  He left for the WDW College Program first of June and this mama misses her boy......BAD!!! 
After we pick him up, we'll head to the Paradise Pier Hotel and check in to our 2 Upper Level Theme Park View/Concierge Rooms!!!!!   (which is reserved and paid in full.....minus the parking fee).  After oooohing and aaaaaahing over our rooms and view.....we'll head out to the Disneyland Cast Member store~~Company D to get some great bargains.  We might even poke our nose into the Character Warehouse before getting lunch at In & Out Burger.  We'll head back and hang out in DTD before our dinner at the PCH Grill.  We'll watch World of Color from our rooms.

Monday, December 10 we'll do the parks.  Breakfast at Carnation Cafe and dinner at the Big Thunder BBQ.

Tuesday, December 11 we'll do the parks.  Breakfast in the Concierge Lounge, Lunch at the Jolly Holiday Cafe and Dinner at the Cafe Orleans.

Wednesday, December 12 we'll do the parks.  Breakfast at Surf's Up and hopefully  getting Candlelight Processional Dining Package so we can hear Dick Van Dyke narrate!!!!!!!!!!! 

Thursday, December 13 we'll do the parks.  Breakfast at Minnie & Friends and Dinner at Goofy's Kitchen.

Friday, December 14 we'll do the parks.  Breakfast at Tangaroa Terrace and Dinner at Ralph Brennan's Jazz Kitchen.

Saturday, December 15 we'll start our day at the Concierge Lounge for Breakfast.  Derek will be heading back to Florida sometime this day and we'll be heading to the LA Zoo & Griffith Park Observatory.........OR.........we'll just hang out and relax, last minute shopping or take a drive to the beach.  We're kinda keeping this day open as we don't know how the twins will be doing by this point and what time Derek leaves.  Dinner will be at Tortilla Jo's.

Sunday, December 16 we'll have breakfast at Storyteller's Cafe.  We'll be leaving the PPH and heading North.  We'll travel as far as Willows CA (which is North of Sacramento).

Monday, December 17 we'll eat breakfast at the Black Bear Diner and then head North of home!!   The trip will be over!

So to recap:

NO FLYING~~no worry about how twins will do on the flights, no hassle of a dozen pieces of luggage, 2 car seats and 2 strollers plus kids thru the airport. No anxiety over not being able to reserve a big vehicle because we don't have a credit card.

ROAD TRIP~~leaving 2 days earlier, adding motel stays on the way down and back, getting to meet up with some wonderful ladies, not worrying about the twins making noise and annoying anyone other than us.  Cheaper rental to drive both ways instead of renting down in Anaheim for a week.

PPH~~getting to spend 7 glorious nights in luxury with a killer view with my family!!!  Derek's CM discount is AMAZING which is allowing us to enjoy this!

EXTRA DAYS~~having to give up some things we were really hoping to do this trip: Farmer's Market/The Grove, LaBrea Tar Pits, Burbank/Disney Studios, Universal CityWalk, possibly the LA Zoo and Griffith Park Observatory if our last day doesn't pan out due to time restraints or tired kiddos.

PRE-PAID~~2 motels on trip down, 1 motel on trip back, 7 nights at the PPH, Madame Tussaud's, the girls 5 day ParkHoppers, my Premium AP Renewal & 10 $100 Disney Gift Cards.  (I'm holding off on the 3 guys/adult PH's until Derek can figure out how many days he can sign in guests)

RESERVED~~Our 12 passenger van (they won't let you pre-pay)

So things are falling into place quite nicely and we're starting to count the days!!!!


----------



## heaven2dc

I love your new itinerary!  Driving from Oregon should be fun (I moved to Culver City from Crooked River Ranch four months ago and I love it here!) - I had my car shipped and flew but driving should be so much fun and lots of beautiful scenery along the way.

You must be so excited to see your son and get to stay at Paradise Pier.  I can't wait to go see Disneyland around Christmas time - I think I mentioned before that I haven't been there since 1983 and I'll be alone for Christmas this year so hope to meet up with some Disers on Christmas Day.

You have given me so many ideas of places to eat and see (can't wait to see if you visit Disney Soda Fountain (I was there a couple of weeks ago - really wish I had stayed to eat because it wasn't crowded at all and it was a Saturday too!)  Can't wait to read all about your trip and am loving the updates!


----------



## DizNee Luver

heaven2dc said:


> I love your new itinerary!  Driving from Oregon should be fun (I moved to Culver City from Crooked River Ranch four months ago and I love it here!) - I had my car shipped and flew but driving should be so much fun and lots of beautiful scenery along the way.
> 
> You must be so excited to see your son and get to stay at Paradise Pier.  I can't wait to go see Disneyland around Christmas time - I think I mentioned before that I haven't been there since 1983 and I'll be alone for Christmas this year so hope to meet up with some Disers on Christmas Day.
> 
> You have given me so many ideas of places to eat and see (can't wait to see if you visit Disney Soda Fountain (I was there a couple of weeks ago - really wish I had stayed to eat because it wasn't crowded at all and it was a Saturday too!)  Can't wait to read all about your trip and am loving the updates!



Hi Debbie!!

We usually road trip to Disneyland.....I've flown down for the Dis Diva Trips but my kids have never flown.  I was looking forward of getting down there quick, but there would have been so much to do and carry thru the airport that I would have a been a basket case before we even got to the gates.  This way I can shop till I drop cause I WILL make room in the van to get it home.....lol  I'm good at "Tetrus"!!

Last time we were in Hollywood we had a bit of a wait to get in just for ice cream.....so I know seating is limited and we have a big family.  We might try to get in to the gift shop and then eat at Hard Rock.


----------



## Trentmom

So glad you finally received your check and could officially book everything

Your itinerary looks great

So excited to hear all about it when you get back and see all the christmas pics of course


----------



## DizNee Luver

Trentmom said:


> So glad you finally received your check and could officially book everything
> 
> Your itinerary looks great
> 
> So excited to hear all about it when you get back and see all the christmas pics of course



Thanks Kelly.....I tell you it was the longest 38 weeks EVER!!!!  I wasn't sure this was ever gonna get resolved.

  Can't wait to take this show on the road!!!!!


----------



## 6Smiles

plan looks great I am soooooooo happy for you guys

Kris


----------



## DizNee Luver

6Smiles said:


> plan looks great I am soooooooo happy for you guys
> 
> Kris



Thank You!!!  We're pretty excited!!


----------



## PHXscuba

Glad the check finally came! It took 38 weeks but I notice your countdown is now 38 days!!

Normally I think driving is worse than flying, but for your family it sounds less stressful to do it at your own pace.

PHXscuba


----------



## DizNee Luver

PHXscuba said:


> Glad the check finally came! It took 38 weeks but I notice your countdown is now 38 days!!
> 
> Normally I think driving is worse than flying, but for your family it sounds less stressful to do it at your own pace.
> 
> PHXscuba



Flying is better......normally.  I was thinking we have 7 people so that would work out to:  7 carry on, at least 5 checked, 2 large car seats, 2 strollers, 2 autistic kiddos, 2 anxious kids and 3 adults trying to manuever thru the airport and baggage checks, etc.  Not a fun sight and was causing me a ton of anxiety.  (I only have some many hands.....lol)


----------



## debrapagliasotti

I'm so glad you finally got that check from the IRS!!!!!!  I know that was a long, stressful wait!

So happy you were able to get the rooms at PPH! Sounds amazing!

When does DL let you book CP? 

Cant wait to hear all the fun details of your trip when you return. It will be Dec before we know it


----------



## DizNee Luver

debrapagliasotti said:


> I'm so glad you finally got that check from the IRS!!!!!!  I know that was a long, stressful wait!
> 
> So happy you were able to get the rooms at PPH! Sounds amazing!
> 
> When does DL let you book CP?
> 
> Cant wait to hear all the fun details of your trip when you return. It will be Dec before we know it



The Candlelight Processional info is supposed to be released the first part of November.  I will book as soon as I can!!  I imagine Dick Van Dyke will be a popular narrator!


----------



## GoofySon'sMom

Laurie, I am so happy that this finally worked out for you!   After the year you have had you sure deserve this trip!   And yay for Derek's discount to get that awesome room!

WDW will still be there in the future.    I believe everything happens for a reason so there is a reason that it wasn't supposed to be this year.     Your DL trip sounds fantastic!


----------



## Sherry E

I think the Dick Van Dyke CP nights will be extremely popular.  He seems to be the first choice of a narrator to see for many people.  I think the mobs of people standing around the whole area - both the people who are supposed to be there and the onlookers jockeying for a position from afar - will be large. 

You'll be getting a dining package so at least you will have actual seats and a good view.  I have a feeling that the area set aside for AP holders who don't want dining packages will be a madhouse.  The AP holders don't have to pay to view the CP, according to what I saw on the Parks Blog, but I assume they will have to register for the date/time they want and hope to get chosen (just like the other sort of lottery/sweepstakes situations that have come up for AP holders) when the info is released in the next few days.  The viewing area for the AP/non-dining package folks will be in some sort of distant standing location, I'm certain - like a holding pen!  Fun fun fun!

My nights are going to be the Kurt Russell nights.  I assume those will be a madhouse too because those are the very first nights the CP will be available to the public and many AP holders will opt for the free viewing, as well as the fact that Kurt has a Disney background.  I'm going to try to get into the CP on the first available night - December 3rd - as soon as the Blog tells us how to sign up for it.  I have a feeling I will regret this decision later - I envision that I will be standing there, far away from the stage, smooshed in with the other AP holders.

Even though your viewing situation for the CP will be much different (and better) than mine, at least I can let you know how much of a madhouse the whole Town Square/Main Street area is when the CP takes place so you'll know what to expect!

​

On another note... You're skipping Mrs. Knott's chicken dinner, too?  I didn't see it when I looked at your new plan last night.

I had a thought about your updated itinerary.  You know, Hollywood is not far at all from Third Street/The Grove.  Hollywood Blvd. is too far for me to walk and get there in 15 minutes, but by car it is not far at all.  Here's how it works:

The Grove/Farmers Market are located at Third Street and Fairfax.  Heading north up Fairfax from there, the next major streets one would pass are (in this order) Beverly, Melrose, Santa Monica, Sunset Blvd. and...Hollywood Blvd.  Hollywood Blvd. runs parallel to Third Street, so all you'd really need to do is turn onto Fairfax from Hollywood and drive down to Third Street - and there you'd be!  It's pretty close.

Anyway, I brought that up just in case you decide to leave your dinner options open after Madame Tussaud's.  You _could_ possibly drive down to The Grove, have dinner, see the snowfall and beautiful tree (a good way to get everyone excited for Disney's snow and trees!) and try a Sprinkles Cupcake!  And then I could come and meet you all too!

Right now, assuming that my booked (and paid for) PPH dates remain the same, I'd be back home on 12/5. So I'd be home at least a couple of days before you got down to this area.  It's unlikely I will change my dates to one week later...but if I DID suddenly switch my reservation to one week later, then I'd be checking into the PPH on the same day you're checking in!

So, it's more food for thought...just in case it can be worked out.


----------



## DizNee Luver

GoofySon'sMom said:


> Laurie, I am so happy that this finally worked out for you!   After the year you have had you sure deserve this trip!   And yay for Derek's discount to get that awesome room!
> 
> WDW will still be there in the future.    I believe everything happens for a reason so there is a reason that it wasn't supposed to be this year.     Your DL trip sounds fantastic!



Thanx Vicki!!  Thank goodness for Derek's discount....made for a better deal than even the good neighbor motels!!

Mike and I are hoping to shoot for WDW for our 30th Anniversary March of 2014......but we will see if it's in the cards or not.



Sherry E said:


> I think the Dick Van Dyke CP nights will be extremely popular.  He seems to be the first choice of a narrator to see for many people.  I think the mobs of people standing around the whole area - both the people who are supposed to be there and the onlookers jockeying for a position from afar - will be large.
> 
> You'll be getting a dining package so at least you will have actual seats and a good view.  I have a feeling that the area set aside for AP holders who don't want dining packages will be a madhouse.  The AP holders don't have to pay to view the CP, according to what I saw on the Parks Blog, but I assume they will have to register for the date/time they want and hope to get chosen (just like the other sort of lottery/sweepstakes situations that have come up for the CP) when the info is released in the next few days.  The viewing area for the AP/non-dining package folks will be in some sort of distant standing location, I'm certain - like a holding pen!  Fun fun fun!
> 
> My nights are going to be the Kurt Russell nights.  I assume those will be a madhouse too because those are the very first nights the CP will be available to the public and many AP holders will opt for the free viewing, as well as the fact that Kurt has a Disney background.  I'm going to try to get into the CP on the first available night - December 3rd - as soon as the Blog tells us how to sign up for it.  I have a feeling I will regret this decision later - I envision that I will be standing there, far away from the stage, smooshed in with the other AP holders.
> 
> Even though your viewing situation for the CP will be much different (and better) than mine, at least I can let you know how much of a madhouse the whole Town Square/Main Street area is when the CP takes place so you'll know what to expect!
> 
> ​
> 
> On another note... You're skipping Mrs. Knott's chicken dinner, too?  I didn't see it when I looked at your new plan last night.
> 
> I had a thought about your updated itinerary.  You know, Hollywood is not far at all from Third Street/The Grove.  Hollywood Blvd. is too far for me to walk and get there in 15 minutes, but by car it is not far at all.  Here's how it works:
> 
> The Grove/Farmers Market are located at Third Street and Fairfax.  Heading north up Fairfax from there, the next major streets one would pass are (in this order) Beverly, Melrose, Santa Monica, Sunset Blvd. and...Hollywood Blvd.  Hollywood Blvd. runs parallel to Third Street, so all you'd really need to do is turn onto Fairfax from Hollywood and drive down to Third Street - and there you'd be!  It's pretty close.
> 
> Anyway, I brought that up just in case you decide to leave your dinner options open after Madame Tussaud's.  You _could_ possibly drive down to The Grove, have dinner, see the snowfall and beautiful tree (a good way to get everyone excited for Disney's snow and trees!) and try a Sprinkles Cupcake!  And then I could come and meet you all too!
> 
> Right now, assuming that my booked (and paid for) PPH dates remain the same, I'd be back home on 12/5. So I'd be home at least a couple of days before you got down to this area.  It's unlikely I will change my dates to one week later...but if I DID suddenly switch my reservation to one week later, then I'd be checking into the PPH on the same day you're checking in!
> 
> So, it's more food for thought...just in case it can be worked out.



I had planned on that Weds for the CP and then they announced the narrators and I almost passed out when I saw it was Dick Van Dyke!! I sure hope we're able to secure the dining package for seats.  I also imagine this won't be cheap......   Oh well!!

Mrs Knott's bit the dust too......but there is some talk of canceling our plans on the last Saturday we're there since Derek will be leaving in the morning.  We're thinking of leaving it open and we could possibly hit it up for lunch (that is if it's open for lunch).  I think the zoo is gonna drop off the "to do" list too.  We might drive to a beach or just chillax for the day before heading home.........who knows.

Is the Farmer's Market open on Sunday mornings??  Derek's flight doesn't come in until almost 1pm so we might be able to hit it before heading to Anaheim.

YES YES YES......move your trip one week later!!!   It would be awesome!!!!


----------



## Sherry E

DizNee Luver said:


> I had planned on that Weds for the CP and then they announced the narrators and I almost passed out when I saw it was Dick Van Dyke!! I sure hope we're able to secure the dining package for seats.  I also imagine this won't be cheap......   Oh well!!
> 
> Mrs Knott's bit the dust too......but there is some talk of canceling our plans on the last Saturday we're there since Derek will be leaving in the morning.  We're thinking of leaving it open and we could possibly hit it up for lunch (that is if it's open for lunch).  I think the zoo is gonna drop off the "to do" list too.  We might drive to a beach or just chillax for the day before heading home.........who knows.
> 
> Is the Farmer's Market open on Sunday mornings??  Derek's flight doesn't come in until almost 1pm so we might be able to hit it before heading to Anaheim.
> 
> YES YES YES......move your trip one week later!!!   It would be awesome!!!!



I'm guessing that what might happen is that Disney will offer free viewing/standing to those who have AP's but who don't want a dining package. Then they will probably offer dining packages to AP holders at a 'discount.'  And then there will probably be dining packages with no discount of any kind - that the non-AP public can buy.

If Disney charges a realllllly crazy amount for a dining package (either an AP package or otherwise), fewer folks will be inclined to buy them.  There are not a whole lot of actual seats available for this thing, so I think you're right that the packages will not be cheap.  They have to keep them limited.  As long as the CP is being held in Town Square, the seating is very limited. 

When people see what we expect will be the crazy CP dining package prices, they will likely try to get in on the free AP viewing like I am doing.  But that will also be limited, because there just are not too many places to stand without creating a nightmare.  I don't want to stand way back on Main Street, behind thousands of people, to see the CP - I could do that without an AP!

So...it will be very interesting to see how this all pans out!  It may be interesting in a good way...or interesting in a not-so-good way!

Yes, Farmers Market is open on Sunday mornings.  Du-Pars is a popular place to eat breakfast (and pie)!  The Grove may or may not open at the same time, or an hour later (hours are often extended during the holiday season).

By the way, there was some sort of shooting near Hollywood/Highland last night - I don't know the details but I got an ABC news alert that said that 3 people were shot.  

I may or may not keep my existing PPH dates - if I find out that my "friend" who messed everything up at DLR last year is back at DLR during my dates, I will be trying to switch to your week!  If I find out that she is scheduled to arrive the following week (when you guys will be there), I'll keep my existing dates!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Sherry E said:


> I'm guessing that what might happen is that Disney will offer free viewing/standing to those who have AP's but who don't want a dining package. Then they will probably offer dining packages to AP holders at a 'discount.'  And then there will probably be dining packages with no discount of any kind - that the non-AP public can buy.
> 
> If Disney charges a realllllly crazy amount for a dining package (either an AP package or otherwise), fewer folks will be inclined to buy them.  There are not a whole lot of actual seats available for this thing, so I think you're right that the packages will not be cheap.  They have to keep them limited.  As long as the CP is being held in Town Square, the seating is very limited.
> 
> When people see what we expect will be the crazy CP dining package prices, they will likely try to get in on the free AP viewing like I am doing.  But that will also be limited, because there just are not too many places to stand without creating a nightmare.  I don't want to stand way back on Main Street, behind thousands of people, to see the CP - I could do that without an AP!
> 
> So...it will be very interesting to see how this all pans out!  It may be interesting in a good way...or interesting in a not-so-good way!
> 
> Yes, Farmers Market is open on Sunday mornings.  Du-Pars is a popular place to eat breakfast (and pie)!  The Grove may or may not open at the same time, or an hour later (hours are often extended during the holiday season).
> 
> By the way, there was some sort of shooting near Hollywood/Highland last night - I don't know the details but I got an ABC news alert that said that 3 people were shot.
> 
> I may or may not keep my existing PPH dates - if I find out that my "friend" who messed everything up at DLR last year is back at DLR during my dates, I will be trying to switch to your week!  If I find out that she is scheduled to arrive the following week (when you guys will be there), I'll keep my existing dates!



I sure hope they release that info.....it's driving me crazy (which doesn't take much......)   I just want to move forward with plans and that's the only big thing not figured out yet.  If the prices are too high (since I'm paying for 8 maybe 9 people)......we'll just skip it.  I hate the idea of missing seeing Dick Van Dyke......but I'm not a millionaire and I do have limits.  I'm actually sad they're doing it every night......I just feel this is going to really impact the parks and the usual evening festivities I so wanted to share with my family!

Oh, I can totally understand going when your "friend" isn't....... Hopefully she goes the first week of Dec.........


----------



## sierranevada

Laurie - just realized we will be there at the same time.  Didn't really click until I went on the "who's going in Dec" thread to post my dates - just booked a few days ago.  Will be there 12/9 - 12/11 with my sister at DLH concierge.  Just a quick trip to see the holiday decorations because I miss them!


----------



## DizNee Luver

sierranevada said:


> Laurie - just realized we will be there at the same time.  Didn't really click until I went on the "who's going in Dec" thread to post my dates - just booked a few days ago.  Will be there 12/9 - 12/11 with my sister at DLH concierge.  Just a quick trip to see the holiday decorations because I miss them!



Awesome!! Maybe we can meet up at the tiki bar (by Tangaroa Terrace) for a drink!!


----------



## sierranevada

DizNee Luver said:


> Awesome!! Maybe we can meet up at the tiki bar (by Tangaroa Terrace) for a drink!!



Sounds like a plan!


----------



## osu2k1

Sorry your trip had to be changed to DL. We are still heading East to WDW at the same time. But DH thought it could be fun to go to DL in March! So we might be doing both parks 4 months apart.  Love that man! 

Looking forward to reading your PTR!


----------



## DizNee Luver

osu2k1 said:


> Sorry your trip had to be changed to DL. We are still heading East to WDW at the same time. But DH thought it could be fun to go to DL in March! So we might be doing both parks 4 months apart.  Love that man!
> 
> Looking forward to reading your PTR!



I'm glad you're still going!!  I was disappointed when we had to cancel, but to be honest with you.......I think I'm more excited going to DL since this is a place we all know well.  There's a comfort level going there with the twins.  I still want to go to WDW......but the timing just didn't feel right this year.

Yay for going to DL in March!!!  I'll be going at the end of February into the first few days of March with the Dis Divas.


----------



## yupikgal

I have been (impatiently) waiting for the dining pkg announcements and wondering how we will be able to book them (through dining, etc.) and then on the blog some guy posted that they are cancelling them, which threw me into a tizzy, but I talked to a rep this morning who said they just haven't offered them yet, and that they will be offered via dining when available! I'm not sure this will happen at all, especially if the price is outrageous, but we'll see.  Most importantly, we will be at Disney, regardless! 

Good for you going with the Dis Divas again in Feb! Wish I could be there, my TA is having their annual seminar again around that time, but with me taking time off work to go this month/Dec, it won't be happening    I look forward to the day when my husband and I are tooling around in our home on wheels during the retirement years, camping out at Fort Wilderness and leisurely heading to the parks with our AP's!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

yupikgal said:


> I have been (impatiently) waiting for the dining pkg announcements and wondering how we will be able to book them (through dining, etc.) and then on the blog some guy posted that they are cancelling them, which threw me into a tizzy, but I talked to a rep this morning who said they just haven't offered them yet, and that they will be offered via dining when available! I'm not sure this will happen at all, especially if the price is outrageous, but we'll see.  Most importantly, we will be at Disney, regardless!
> 
> Good for you going with the Dis Divas again in Feb! Wish I could be there, my TA is having their annual seminar again around that time, but with me taking time off work to go this month/Dec, it won't be happening    I look forward to the day when my husband and I are tooling around in our home on wheels during the retirement years, camping out at Fort Wilderness and leisurely heading to the parks with our AP's!!



The more I thought about the dining package, the more I figured the price would be too high for our large family.  The WoC dining runs around $40/adult......I can't do that with 9 of us!! (especially when one of them won't be eating).  So I wish they'd release the info, but I'm afraid we won't be able to do it. 

I wasn't supposed to go in Feb. but Nick (my oldest) had mentioned it was "his turn" to go and Mike said, "Why not?".  So that's how that happened.  Of course it will be depending on my inheritance getting here so I can treat Nick and his fiance Marie.  So hopefully it will get her in time to commit to the trip. (I may even have a tax refund in time)  With the price of Disney trips, I have to get these refunds and inheritance's to be able to go.


----------



## Sherry E

I never even saw anything in a blog about cancelling the CP dining packages (which Kelly mentioned above).  Where was that posted?

I can see how the CP dining packages would have to be very limited - and, thus, probably even more expensive than a World of Color dining package.  The seats are just not plentiful enough.  If I recall - and I could be wrong - when the CP dining packages were sold in the old, old days, I think the package prices were something like $60+ each.  Again, I could be wrong on that but that figure seems to stick out in my mind.

It's the free AP viewing that will probably attract the bulk of people.  And now we are at November 5th, with the first 'available-to-the-public' CP being on December 3rd...and yet, as far as I've seen, we still don't even know how the AP viewing is going to be set up!  Have I missed something?  

Will the AP viewing be limited to a certain number of people?  Is it going to be a lottery sort of situation?  Can the AP holders sign up for more than one CP if they want to see more than one CP, or is it one sign-up/CP per person?  Are the AP people going to actually have a general area reserved just for AP holders to stand in, or will it be a free-for-all, with every man and woman for himself/herself, trying to jockey for positions in Town Square?

How is it possible that Disney/TDA could not yet have all of this sorted out?


----------



## DizNee Luver

Sherry E said:


> I never even saw anything in a blog about cancelling the CP dining packages (which Kelly mentioned above).  Where was that posted?
> 
> I can see how the CP dining packages would have to be very limited - and, thus, probably even more expensive than a World of Color dining package.  The seats are just not plentiful enough.  If I recall - and I could be wrong - when the CP dining packages were sold in the old, old days, I think the package prices were something like $60+ each.  Again, I could be wrong on that but that figure seems to stick out in my mind.
> 
> It's the free AP viewing that will probably attract the bulk of people.  And now we are at November 5th, with the first 'available-to-the-public' CP being on December 3rd...and yet, as far as I've seen, we still don't even know how the AP viewing is going to be set up!  Have I missed something?
> 
> Will the AP viewing be limited to a certain number of people?  Is it going to be a lottery sort of situation?  Can the AP holders sign up for more than one CP if they want to see more than one CP, or is it one sign-up/CP per person?  Are the AP people going to actually have a general area reserved just for AP holders to stand in, or will it be a free-for-all, with every man and woman for himself/herself, trying to jockey for positions in Town Square?
> 
> How is it possible that Disney/TDA could not yet have all of this sorted out?



I don't think they have a clue how they're handling this.......they should have tested the waters offering this on select dates in December but not nightly.  I foresee a real nightmare!!   And the more popular the celebrity, the worse it will be! 

I was thinking they'd go with the 30 day out policy, but we're past the 30 day mark for the 3rd & 4th and at the mark for the 5th.........so there goes that logic.  I think we'll tackle DL a couple of the nights to see the fireworks, but evenings most likely will be over in DCA.


----------



## Sherry E

DizNee Luver said:


> I don't think they have a clue how they're handling this.......they should have tested the waters offering this on select dates in December but not nightly.  I foresee a real nightmare!!   And the more popular the celebrity, the worse it will be!
> 
> I was thinking they'd go with the 30 day out policy, but we're past the 30 day mark for the 3rd & 4th and at the mark for the 5th.........so there goes that logic.  I think we'll tackle DL a couple of the nights to see the fireworks, but evenings most likely will be over in DCA.



Well, at least they put this much up tonight: http://disneyland.disney.go.com/ent...passholders/?CMP=EMC-DLRUSENFY13Q1APCLEM10005

So the AP holders will get to sit down - actual seats! - but it's going to be one of those annoying sweepstakes again.  So whoever happens to get picked at random for the CP seats from the AP lottery will get in.  That means that very few people will be chosen unless the seating has been increased.  They cannot choose hundreds of people per ceremony, from what I saw of the seating last year.

Now the AP holders have to wait another full week to find out how to enter the sweepstakes.  And will they let us enter for more than one ceremony to increase our chances of being picked?  In other words, could you enter for both of the Dick Van Dyke nights and I enter for all 3 of the Kurt Russell nights just to hope to be chosen for one of the nights?

I guess the only fool proof way of getting into the CP and sitting down will be through the dining packages.  The other stuff is just basically 'who can win the contest and be chosen at random to attend.'


----------



## yupikgal

Hey Sherrie & Laurie! Please read my PTR titled: PTR: Disneyland holidays with Newbies! (Or something like that) sadly, we won't be able to attend the CP like we planned, thanks to no dining pkgs afterall! ;(. Since we aren't APs, I guess it's not happening, although honestly, I sort of suspected this..I think it sounds like its available on the 1st & 2nd as a "grand holiday tour" for &150, but I would be the only one interested in my party, sadly!! ;(. It is a bit pricy at that!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Sherry E said:


> Well, at least they put this much up tonight: http://disneyland.disney.go.com/ent...passholders/?CMP=EMC-DLRUSENFY13Q1APCLEM10005
> 
> So the AP holders will get to sit down - actual seats! - but it's going to be one of those annoying sweepstakes again.  So whoever happens to get picked at random for the CP seats from the AP lottery will get in.  That means that very few people will be chosen unless the seating has been increased.  They cannot choose hundreds of people per ceremony, from what I saw of the seating last year.
> 
> Now the AP holders have to wait another full week to find out how to enter the sweepstakes.  And will they let us enter for more than one ceremony to increase our chances of being picked?  In other words, could you enter for both of the Dick Van Dyke nights and I enter for all 3 of the Kurt Russell nights just to hope to be chosen for one of the nights?
> 
> I guess the only fool proof way of getting into the CP and sitting down will be through the dining packages.  The other stuff is just basically 'who can win the contest and be chosen at random to attend.'



Ugh, lottery style seats.......pretty hard to plan and not so great for people that don't live near the park.  That caters to the locals.  Wouldn't do me any good if I "won" the lottery for Dec 19th........since I would have left on the 16th. 



yupikgal said:


> Hey Sherrie & Laurie! Please read my PTR titled: PTR: Disneyland holidays with Newbies! (Or something like that) sadly, we won't be able to attend the CP like we planned, thanks to no dining pkgs afterall! ;(. Since we aren't APs, I guess it's not happening, although honestly, I sort of suspected this..I think it sounds like its available on the 1st & 2nd as a "grand holiday tour" for &150, but I would be the only one interested in my party, sadly!! ;(. It is a bit pricy at that!!



So they announced no dining packages??


----------



## Sherry E

Laurie -

Yes, the Disney Parks Blog posted last night that there will be no dining packages.  So the only options are to buy the expensive $150 Ultimate tour/CP thing for 12/1 or 12/2 only, or enter the AP lottery and hope to be chosen for one of the very few seats available each night (so there is a very slim chance of winning, as the seating is very limited).  Otherwise, everyone will be standing around the perimeters (AP holders and general public) viewing from afar, which is pretty much how it is every year.  They are also allowing the Club 33 people to have a crack at the seats, so that limits it for AP holders even more.

So as I was saying in the Christmas thread last night, it's like Disney made it out to be 'Hey, everyone, we're extending the CP to 20 nights so you can now see it!'  But then, when we get deeper into it, we find out that it will not be that easy to see it from a seat, and that it will basically come down to what it's always been - standing around and watching from the back.

I think that no announcements about the CP should have been made back in August until Disney figured out exactly how they were going to handle the CP and unless/until they made sure that a good number of people would be able to see it through packages and through AP lottery.  To cut out the dining packages and to tell the AP people "You can only see it IF you win the random contest" seems dumb after promoting the 20-night event as though everyone would be able to see it.

As Escape2Disney said, it's a "bait and switch" type of situation.  Not cool.


----------



## DizNee Luver

Sherry E said:


> Laurie -
> 
> Yes, the Disney Parks Blog posted last night that there will be no dining packages.  So the only options are to buy the expensive $150 Ultimate tour/CP thing for 12/1 or 12/2 only, or enter the AP lottery and hope to be chosen for one of the very few seats available each night (so there is a very slim chance of winning, as the seating is very limited).  Otherwise, everyone will be standing around the perimeters (AP holders and general public) viewing from afar, which is pretty much how it is every year.  They are also allowing the Club 33 people to have a crack at the seats, so that limits it for AP holders even more.
> 
> So as I was saying in the Christmas thread last night, it's like Disney made it out to be 'Hey, everyone, we're extending the CP to 20 nights so you can now see it!'  But then, when we get deeper into it, we find out that it will not be that easy to see it from a seat, and that it will basically come down to what it's always been - standing around and watching from the back.
> 
> I think that no announcements about the CP should have been made back in August until Disney figured out exactly how they were going to handle the CP and unless/until they made sure that a good number of people would be able to see it through packages and through AP lottery.  To cut out the dining packages and to tell the AP people "You can only see it IF you win the random contest" seems dumb after promoting the 20-night event as though everyone would be able to see it.
> 
> As Escape2Disney said, it's a "bait and switch" type of situation.  Not cool.



I found the Disney Blog on this.....ugh is all I can say!   Bait & switch sounds about right.  They shouldn't have announced anything until they knew what they were doing.  I'm sorry, but this is not a "Thank you to our passholders"......this is a thank you for our LOCAL passholders.  (they're also including Club 33 patrons) Winning the AP lottery for a date that doesn't fall in my trip is not a  Yay for me!    I'm also guessing if I were to be on the very few fortunate ones, I imagine I wouldn't be able to take my whole family with me.  If I recall from the CP info from WDW, this is a great way to share the holiday season with your family while listening to the story of Christmas being retold.  Not offering a dining package where all my kids could be with me sucks.  (not sure we could have afforded it, but then it would have been my option to skip it).  We can't do the SRO thing with the twins, so we won't be attending and it makes me really sad.  This was the one BIG thing I was sorry we would miss not going to WDW and then when they announced it would run for 20 nights, I thought........good, I'll still be able to go.  Oh well.........just another sign that Disney is headed down the road of catering to their wealthier visitors.  Walt created Club 33 to cater to the elite few and the park was for families to share together.......the way they're going......Disneyland will soon become an elite only park.  I'm sure Walt is shaking his head!

Stepping off my soapbox and done ranting about this subject!!!   Time to look forward to the things we WILL get to do!!


----------



## Sherry E

DizNee Luver said:


> I found the Disney Blog on this.....ugh is all I can say!   Bait & switch sounds about right.  They shouldn't have announced anything until they knew what they were doing.  I'm sorry, but this is not a "Thank you to our passholders"......this is a thank you for our LOCAL passholders.  (they're also including Club 33 patrons) Winning the AP lottery for a date that doesn't fall in my trip is not a  Yay for me!    I'm also guessing if I were to be on the very few fortunate ones, I imagine I wouldn't be able to take my whole family with me.  If I recall from the CP info from WDW, this is a great way to share the holiday season with your family while listening to the story of Christmas being retold.  Not offering a dining package where all my kids could be with me sucks.  (not sure we could have afforded it, but then it would have been my option to skip it).  We can't do the SRO thing with the twins, so we won't be attending and it makes me really sad.  This was the one BIG thing I was sorry we would miss not going to WDW and then when they announced it would run for 20 nights, I thought........good, I'll still be able to go.  Oh well.........just another sign that Disney is headed down the road of catering to their wealthier visitors.  Walt created Club 33 to cater to the elite few and the park was for families to share together.......the way they're going......Disneyland will soon become an elite only park.  I'm sure Walt is shaking his head!
> 
> Stepping off my soapbox and done ranting about this subject!!!   Time to look forward to the things we WILL get to do!!



I'm still going to enter the CP lotto.  I only want one seat - one measly seat!  Fifty percent of the reason I renewed my AP was for this Candlelight Processional, and now I probably won't be able to see it.

This isn't even a thank you to the local AP holders, the way they have it set up.  A lot of local AP people are going to be excluded from seeing this event because only a few people can really be chosen for the seats.  

They will, I'm sure, allow everyone to enter for more than one night or time slot - so you'd  be able to enter for any CP that was happening during your December trip.  They wouldn't pick a random night for you that wasn't during your trip - you'd pick one or two or three dates that you wanted and would then hope to win one of them.  That's how they've done the previous lotteries - we pick the date/time we want for whatever the event is, and then we wait to see if we have won it.  So you pick the date you want but you may not get chosen.

The thing is that Disney may put a restriction on the lottery such as you can only include up to 4 or 5 guests, and each of those guests has to have an AP too.  Some such thing. So you would not be able to include your whole family.

I wouldn't mind standing for the CP - it wouldn't be any worse than standing for WoC or fireworks - and I expected that Disney would make the AP holders stand because I thought they would sell dining packages and give the seats to the package people.  

My issue with standing is that it won't be 'organized standing' - in other words, there won't be a designated, reserved spot for AP people to stand in one place and watch the show.  Instead it will be a free-for-all, with everyone jockeying for viewing spots, which is not what I was hoping for.  The AP people and the general public would be fighting for the same viewing spots - so that's not a thank you to AP holders in any way! 

What Disney should have done was clearly state, "There will be X number of dining packages, X number of Ultimate packages and X number of seats available to Club 33 members and/or AP holders.  After those are sold or reserved, there will be no more available.  There will also be a reserved viewing area for AP holders to stand and watch the Ceremony.  The first 500 (or whatever number) AP people to sign up will get a spot in the reserved viewing area."

If they had set it up that way - and made it clear that there was a definite limit and cap on how many people could sit, stand, etc., then only the people who were really, really serious about attending the CP would have tried to get in right away, and everyone else would be out of luck.  The way it is set up now, too many people who really, really want to attend will not even be able to have a chance at seats or proper viewing.  


Ah well, what can we do... Some lucky people will get chosen for the coveted seats at the CP.  Others will skip the event entirely.  Others will crowd into Town Square and on Main Street to watch it from afar and cause a major traffic jam!  Fun fun fun!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Yup, it will be a madhouse.....that's a given with the way this is being handled!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

30 DAYS!!!!!!!!

Just thought I should mention that!!!   I found out about an hour ago that my bank debit/visa card had been hacked/stolen and used for over $850 in purchases (2 at Macy's.com and Gap USA.com)  I'm glad I check my online banking multiple times a week.  This could have been devastating to my trip plans if I hadn't caught this before my bank acct was drained and turned upside down in the hole!!!  They were making one large purchase a day for the last 3 days.  Makes me angry this happened!!!  So my card is no longer active and I have to wait up to 10 days before I get my new one & # (I had my old # memorized.....heavy sigh).  A bit of an inconvenience but at least BofA has fraud coverage and I won't be out this money.  I hope they investigate it and find the person.  If you order something people.....chances are you're having it sent to you at your address (or work address)......so you WILL get caught.........DUMMIES!!!! 

Ok, I have to share this.........Tyler and I put up our tree on Monday.  My Disney Christmas tree!!   I know, it's WAAAAAAAYYYYYYY too early for this and you will find I am one that likes to celebrate each holiday before starting up the next one.  But in my defense, I will say this~~~

1.   I LVE Christmas time.........it warms my soul!!
2.   I will be gone for 11 full days for our trip and will miss out on admiring my tree.
3.   I had to go with an artificial tree (not my usual) but I can't purchase and put up a real tree before going on our trip because it would dry up with us gone and not watering it daily.
4.   We get back late on the 17th and that's a week from Christmas.....I spent a good chunk of change on my Disney ornaments and I want to get good usage out of them.........
5.   I needed the colorful, cheery, shiny, sparkly, character filled ornaments to lift my spirits.  After the year I've had......I just needed a little extra Christmas joy to help me through the holidays.  Tomorrow is Veteran's Day and Anthony and Addy both have programs......I will probably have a rough day........first Veteran's Day after losing my dad & stepdad.

Sooooooooo, this is why I have a tree up in early November.  This is not a normal thing and outside decorations are just Thanksgiving and my living room is a mixture of Thanksgiving and Christmas~~~~~TURKMAS!!!!!


----------



## Trentmom

Oh man, that is awful about your bank. I am glad you caught that and got card closed 


yay for 30 days   

Hugs for tomorrow


----------



## DizNee Luver

Trentmom said:


> Oh man, that is awful about your bank. I am glad you caught that and got card closed
> 
> 
> yay for 30 days
> 
> Hugs for tomorrow



I've had friends and family that this has happened to, but it freaked me out when I saw those charges.  I'm so glad it isn't a huge hassle to get that money credited back into my account. This really could have messed up the trip if they didn't handle things like they do.

 Thank You!


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

Sorry to hear about the card. Yay for 30 days though!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

WDWJonasGirl said:


> Sorry to hear about the card. Yay for 30 days though!!



Thanks Kaitlin!!  The bank thing makes me a bit angry, but the bank made the process very easy.


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

That's good. When do the kids get out for winter break?


----------



## DizNee Luver

WDWJonasGirl said:


> That's good. When do the kids get out for winter break?



We get home on Monday the 17th and they get out of school on Friday the 21st.  The kids are missing school for this trip.  They really changed the schedule from last December.....we thought they'd be missing the last week prior to the break (when they party, watch videos and do crafts most of the week) but when the calendar came out we realized they would end up going back to school after our trip......


----------



## kellys520

Lurker here, trying to post more. I've been reading your  ptr and some of the older tr's. I'm so glad you guys get to go to Disney this Dec!

My husband's debit card was recently stolen as well, BofA was great about everything. We know that the stores they used our card at have footage of it, so we are just waiting for the police to get back to us. I too don't understand why you would steal a debit/card these days. With all our technology you are going to get caught. Hopefully you guys can catch the person !


----------



## DizNee Luver

kellys520 said:


> Lurker here, trying to post more. I've been reading your  ptr and some of the older tr's. I'm so glad you guys get to go to Disney this Dec!
> 
> My husband's debit card was recently stolen as well, BofA was great about everything. We know that the stores they used our card at have footage of it, so we are just waiting for the police to get back to us. I too don't understand why you would steal a debit/card these days. With all our technology you are going to get caught. Hopefully you guys can catch the person !



 Welcome!!

With technology, purchasing stuff online, you leave behind your IP address.  Purchasing merchandise, you have to ship somewhere.......so if you use your home address or work address you're busted.  If you send to a PO Box, most places have info on who rents the box (and security cameras to see who comes and gets stuff out).........so I imagine this will be pretty easy to bust.  Just feeling a tad "violated"!!


----------



## DnA2010

Hi there!!

Just found your new report! So glad you are planning a trip 
Haven't had a chance to read it all yet, but yay!!!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

DnA2010 said:


> Hi there!!
> 
> Just found your new report! So glad you are planning a trip
> Haven't had a chance to read it all yet, but yay!!!!



 HI!!

Been planning since January......it was supposed to be a trip to WDW......but finances didn't fall into place and timing wasn't right.......so it switched to DL!!!!


----------



## smile4stamps

Finally made it over here Laurie!!

I am SO HAPPY your check finally came!! 

And PPH Concierge?!?!  Thats a dream right there!  I know a lot of people love the DLH and GCH but the PPH was awesome in my mind!!  

I am looking at a quickie trip the end of this month but I'm not sure it's worth it.  I would drive down after work on Tuesday November 27th, spend a few hours in the park.  Wednesday in the park, and then I would have to leave Thursday around 1pm to make the drive back as I would work that night.  So I would basically get 1.5 park days and they are SHORT park days at that!  Only open 10am-8pm...  I'm torn as it's quite the drive (about 6 hrs each way) + 2 nights at a hotel... not sure its worth it!!  Ugh the decisions we make for our Disney Love!!


----------



## 6Smiles

Hey Laurie -

Sorry about your bank account, but thankfully you got it taken care of right away. Looks like your trip is full speed ahead and I am excited for you and your family.

Kris


----------



## DizNee Luver

smile4stamps said:


> Finally made it over here Laurie!!
> 
> I am SO HAPPY your check finally came!!
> 
> And PPH Concierge?!?!  Thats a dream right there!  I know a lot of people love the DLH and GCH but the PPH was awesome in my mind!!
> 
> I am looking at a quickie trip the end of this month but I'm not sure it's worth it.  I would drive down after work on Tuesday November 27th, spend a few hours in the park.  Wednesday in the park, and then I would have to leave Thursday around 1pm to make the drive back as I would work that night.  So I would basically get 1.5 park days and they are SHORT park days at that!  Only open 10am-8pm...  I'm torn as it's quite the drive (about 6 hrs each way) + 2 nights at a hotel... not sure its worth it!!  Ugh the decisions we make for our Disney Love!!



I know, I feel so hoity toity (or however you spell that) staying Concierge!!! It will be so nice going back to the park and knowing we'll be comfortable, have a great view and access to some drinks and snacks!

I think any trip, no matter how long or short the trip is worth it!!! (as long as this doesn't keep you from going end of Feb)   The park is amazing and if you just plan on going to catch a few of the holiday offerings (parade, fireworks, HMH and Small World) you won't be sorry.




6Smiles said:


> Hey Laurie -
> 
> Sorry about your bank account, but thankfully you got it taken care of right away. Looks like your trip is full speed ahead and I am excited for you and your family.
> 
> Kris



Well I hope it's been dealt with......they told me it would take up to 24 hrs to reverse the 3 charges and when I checked it before dinner......they were still pending!

We're under 30 days now, so we're definitely full speed ahead.


----------



## smile4stamps

DizNee Luver said:


> I know, I feel so hoity toity (or however you spell that) staying Concierge!!! It will be so nice going back to the park and knowing we'll be comfortable, have a great view and access to some drinks and snacks!
> 
> I think any trip, no matter how long or short the trip is worth it!!! (as long as this doesn't keep you from going end of Feb)   The park is amazing and if you just plan on going to catch a few of the holiday offerings (parade, fireworks, HMH and Small World) you won't be sorry.



Ha-Ha... actually if I DON'T go on this short trip I would be less likely to go in February!  If I go on this trip I will be upgrading to the Premier Pass (now isn't that all Hoity Toity?!?  lol!) If I don't go on the short trip I'm not sure I would bother to upgrade and therefor not sure when I would go to DL again...


----------



## DizNee Luver

smile4stamps said:


> Ha-Ha... actually if I DON'T go on this short trip I would be less likely to go in February!  If I go on this trip I will be upgrading to the Premier Pass (now isn't that all Hoity Toity?!?  lol!) If I don't go on the short trip I'm not sure I would bother to upgrade and therefor not sure when I would go to DL again...



Well then I say YOU MUST GO!!!!!   I mean it!!!   No really........I mean it.....go!!!


----------



## smile4stamps

DizNee Luver said:


> Well then I say YOU MUST GO!!!!!   I mean it!!!   No really........I mean it.....go!!!



If I can find a hotel room for under $100 with taxes for 2 nights I will!  That's kind of a stretch lol.


----------



## Sherry E

smile4stamps said:


> If I can find a hotel room for under $100 with taxes for 2 nights I will!  That's kind of a stretch lol.



Paula -

You could have found exactly that if you were going to DLR during my dates (which are currently 12/2-12/5, with a slight chance of switching to 12/9-12/12), but you're not!  I'm staying at the PPH under quite miraculous, unexpected circumstances this year, and I have space for a roommate (especially someone who is solo) - but you're going at the end of November!


----------



## smile4stamps

Sherry E said:


> Paula -
> 
> You could have found exactly that if you were going to DLR during my dates (which are currently 12/2-12/5, with a slight chance of switching to 12/9-12/12), but you're not!  I'm staying at the PPH under quite miraculous, unexpected circumstances this year, and I have space for a roommate (especially someone who is solo) - but you're going at the end of November!



Yeah... 11/27-11/29 is the only 2 days in a row I have off through the end of the year (except for 12/5-12/14 when I will be visiting with my DH who I do not see often enough!) So I guess technically I am off for your second choice of dates but that is the time I will be celebrating Christmas with my DH and my MIL.  Were you able to get rates this year like you were last year?!!?


----------



## DizNee Luver

smile4stamps said:


> If I can find a hotel room for under $100 with taxes for 2 nights I will!  That's kind of a stretch lol.



Best I could find you was the Motel 6~Maingate for $112 (with taxes).  We've stayed here before and they did a huge remodel.  Actually pretty nice for a Motel 6.  You will need to drive or take ART unless you like a long walk.  It's doable.....but for our family......the walk back would have brutal at the end of a long day.



Sherry E said:


> Paula -
> 
> You could have found exactly that if you were going to DLR during my dates (which are currently 12/2-12/5, with a slight chance of switching to 12/9-12/12), but you're not!  I'm staying at the PPH under quite miraculous, unexpected circumstances this year, and I have space for a roommate (especially someone who is solo) - but you're going at the end of November!



Nice offer Sherry!! Too bad the dates didn't coincide!!



smile4stamps said:


> Yeah... 11/27-11/29 is the only 2 days in a row I have off through the end of the year (except for 12/5-12/14 when I will be visiting with my DH who I do not see often enough!) So I guess technically I am off for your second choice of dates but that is the time I will be celebrating Christmas with my DH and my MIL.  Were you able to get rates this year like you were last year?!!?



I'm glad you'll get to go back for an early Christmas with your hubby!  I was wondering if you were able to get time off since you just got back from your lengthy WDW trip!!!


----------



## Sherry E

smile4stamps said:


> Yeah... 11/27-11/29 is the only 2 days in a row I have off through the end of the year (except for 12/5-12/14 when I will be visiting with my DH who I do not see often enough!) So I guess technically I am off for your second choice of dates but that is the time I will be celebrating Christmas with my DH and my MIL.  Were you able to get rates this year like you were last year?!!?



Not exactly - without going into specifics, let's just say I got an even better deal and was going to pay it forward!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Sherry E said:


> Not exactly - without going into specifics, let's just say I got an even better deal and was going to pay it forward!


----------



## smile4stamps

DizNee Luver said:


> Best I could find you was the Motel 6~Maingate for $112 (with taxes).  We've stayed here before and they did a huge remodel.  Actually pretty nice for a Motel 6.  You will need to drive or take ART unless you like a long walk.  It's doable.....but for our family......the walk back would have brutal at the end of a long day.
> 
> I found the Good Nite Inn Buena Park for $96 but not sure if it is an okay drive... I will have my car and with the Premier Pass free parking at the park so that is not a concern.  Just want to make sure it won't take more than 15 minutes to get to/from the park in the morning and at night.
> 
> 
> Nice offer Sherry!! Too bad the dates didn't coincide!!
> 
> Yeah.  I love the PPH and would love to stay there again.  However they charge $15/night for parking!  I don't understand that!
> 
> I'm glad you'll get to go back for an early Christmas with your hubby!  I was wondering if you were able to get time off since you just got back from your lengthy WDW trip!!!



That is the great part about my regular schedule only being 3 days a week.  Its easy to just take off a couple of days and get a long break.  I then work as much as I can inbetween trips to earn more vacation!  Unfortunately this trip will actually be to San Diego as my husband is going to try and get his hot dog business going in Yuma, AZ for the winter!  I still won't get to see my doggies!  I miss them so much and haven't seen them since August!  The next time I see them will most likely by May I guess.  



Sherry E said:


> Not exactly - without going into specifics, let's just say I got an even better deal and was going to pay it forward!



That is wonderful you were able to get such a great deal!  Hopefully you can find someone willing to take you up on it!


----------



## Sherry E

smile4stamps said:


> That is the great part about my regular schedule only being 3 days a week.  Its easy to just take off a couple of days and get a long break.  I then work as much as I can inbetween trips to earn more vacation!  Unfortunately this trip will actually be to San Diego as my husband is going to try and get his hot dog business going in Yuma, AZ for the winter!  I still won't get to see my doggies!  I miss them so much and haven't seen them since August!  The next time I see them will most likely by May I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> That is wonderful you were able to get such a great deal!  Hopefully you can find someone willing to take you up on it!



I'm sure I could find someone to take me up on it...if I were looking for someone to take me up on it.  It's too good an offer to pass up.  But I'm not looking.  I only offered it to you and to Molly/bumbershoot - both of whom I've met (and both of whom can't go!).  I'm fine staying solo - this was purely an act of paying it forward because I was fortunate enough to be the recipient of some Christmas magic!

The $15 parking fee is crazy but since they got rid of the Resort Fee at the hotels, they had to find some way to tack on extra money to the bill.  The thing is, I would bet that a lot of folks arrive via bus, taxi or shuttle at the hotel parking lots and don't need parking.


----------



## DizNee Luver

smile4stamps said:


> That is the great part about my regular schedule only being 3 days a week.  Its easy to just take off a couple of days and get a long break.  I then work as much as I can inbetween trips to earn more vacation!  Unfortunately this trip will actually be to San Diego as my husband is going to try and get his hot dog business going in Yuma, AZ for the winter!  I still won't get to see my doggies!  I miss them so much and haven't seen them since August!  The next time I see them will most likely by May I guess.
> 
> That is wonderful you were able to get such a great deal!  Hopefully you can find someone willing to take you up on it!



Oh bummer.....I thought you'd be going "home".  Well at least you get more time with the hubby!!

I don't know anything about the motel you mentioned......I get scared of lower priced places since we had such an awful experience at one near the park.......I've personally stayed at the Motel 6 and my older boys have stayed at it a few different times.  Never really any complaints (except the pool area can get a tad noisy).



Sherry E said:


> I'm sure I could find someone to take me up on it...if I were looking for someone to take me up on it.  It's too good an offer to pass up.  But I'm not looking.  I only offered it to you and to Molly/bumbershoot - both of whom I've met (and both of whom can't go!).  I'm fine staying solo - this was purely an act of paying it forward because I was fortunate enough to be the recipient of some Christmas magic!
> 
> The $15 parking fee is crazy but since they got rid of the Resort Fee at the hotels, they had to find some way to tack on extra money to the bill.  The thing is, I would bet that a lot of folks arrive via bus, taxi or shuttle at the hotel parking lots and don't need parking.



So they don't waive the parking fee if you don't have a vehicle??  I'm not sure how they can charge you a parking fee when you're not parking??  I assumed that would be charged only if you indeed had a vehicle with you.   I only budgeted the fee for one room (one vehicle), not both rooms.


----------



## PHXscuba

I think the parking fee is only if you had a vehicle, no more miscellaneous "resort fee." When I called for onsite hotel prices for spring, they said for that $15/room fee you could park TWO cars! And I clarified that I if I had two rooms, I only had to pay one $15 fee (for up to two cars). Might help us if my parents come up for a day to join us. My dad hates to pay for parking.

PHxscuba


----------



## smile4stamps

DizNee Luver said:


> Oh bummer.....I thought you'd be going "home".  Well at least you get more time with the hubby!!
> 
> I don't know anything about the motel you mentioned......I get scared of lower priced places since we had such an awful experience at one near the park.......I've personally stayed at the Motel 6 and my older boys have stayed at it a few different times.  Never really any complaints (except the pool area can get a tad noisy).
> 
> 
> 
> So they don't waive the parking fee if you don't have a vehicle??  I'm not sure how they can charge you a parking fee when you're not parking??  I assumed that would be charged only if you indeed had a vehicle with you.   I only budgeted the fee for one room (one vehicle), not both rooms.



The motel I mentioned gets decent reviews...  I need to do more research before I commit.

No, the parking fee is per vehicle.  They USED to have a resort fee.  The Resort fee was per room and included the parking charge. Now there is no resort fee but is a parking fee if you have a vehicle.


----------



## Sherry E

DizNee Luver said:


> Oh bummer.....I thought you'd be going "home".  Well at least you get more time with the hubby!!
> 
> I don't know anything about the motel you mentioned......I get scared of lower priced places since we had such an awful experience at one near the park.......I've personally stayed at the Motel 6 and my older boys have stayed at it a few different times.  Never really any complaints (except the pool area can get a tad noisy).
> 
> 
> 
> So they don't waive the parking fee if you don't have a vehicle??  I'm not sure how they can charge you a parking fee when you're not parking??  I assumed that would be charged only if you indeed had a vehicle with you.   I only budgeted the fee for one room (one vehicle), not both rooms.



No, people won't be charged if they don't have a vehicle.  That's why I said that a lot of people probably arrive via taxi, shuttle or bus and don't need the parking - it ruins the hotels' attempts to get an extra $15 out of people!  They had to lose the Resort Fee last year, and the parking was included in the Resort Fee.  So now they want to make sure they are getting money if people park, but more and more guests are coming in without their own vehicles.

When I made my PPH reservation a couple of weeks ago, the CM on the phone was very stern in reminding me that there would be a $15 fee if I drove a car onto the lot.  I kept saying, "I won't need parking...I won't need parking...I don't need parking," and she kept repeating how the charge would appear on my bill if I parked...so much so that I feared I would discover that there was an extra $15 thrown onto my bill anyway (like the phone deposit), 'just in case.'

So even if my friends were to park at PPH (as one of them usually does) and meet me in the A.M., if I had a room key for them and they showed it to the parking guy on the way out of the lot, they would charge ME for their parking.  They would add the fee onto my bill.  So the friends would have to just tell them they were parking independently and let them charge them.

Last year the parking was free with my PPH room - although there was some dispute within the Special Activities office as to whether the parking was supposed to be free for my entire stay or just for one day.  Most of the CM's said it was good for the entire stay.  One incorrect CM said it was free for one day only.  She was overruled.


----------



## DizNee Luver

PHXscuba said:


> I think the parking fee is only if you had a vehicle, no more miscellaneous "resort fee." When I called for onsite hotel prices for spring, they said for that $15/room fee you could park TWO cars! And I clarified that I if I had two rooms, I only had to pay one $15 fee (for up to two cars). Might help us if my parents come up for a day to join us. My dad hates to pay for parking.
> 
> PHxscuba





smile4stamps said:


> The motel I mentioned gets decent reviews...  I need to do more research before I commit.
> 
> No, the parking fee is per vehicle.  They USED to have a resort fee.  The Resort fee was per room and included the parking charge. Now there is no resort fee but is a parking fee if you have a vehicle.





Sherry E said:


> No, people won't be charged if they don't have a vehicle.  That's why I said that a lot of people probably arrive via taxi, shuttle or bus and don't need the parking - it ruins the hotels' attempts to get an extra $15 out of people!  They had to lose the Resort Fee last year, and the parking was included in the Resort Fee.  So now they want to make sure they are getting money if people park, but more and more guests are coming in without their own vehicles.
> 
> When I made my PPH reservation a couple of weeks ago, the CM on the phone was very stern in reminding me that there would be a $15 fee if I drove a car onto the lot.  I kept saying, "I won't need parking...I won't need parking...I don't need parking," and she kept repeating how the charge would appear on my bill if I parked...so much so that I feared I would discover that there was an extra $15 thrown onto my bill anyway (like the phone deposit), 'just in case.'
> 
> So even if my friends were to park at PPH (as one of them usually does) and meet me in the A.M., if I had a room key for them and they showed it to the parking guy on the way out of the lot, they would charge ME for their parking.  They would add the fee onto my bill.  So the friends would have to just tell them they were parking independently and let them charge them.
> 
> Last year the parking was free with my PPH room - although there was some dispute within the Special Activities office as to whether the parking was supposed to be free for my entire stay or just for one day.  Most of the CM's said it was good for the entire stay.  One incorrect CM said it was free for one day only.  She was overruled.



Ok, that's good to know.......with 7 nights and 2 rooms......that fee can get spendy!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Thought I should check in!!  We had a busy week and a long weekend (which continues thru tomorrow night).  Thursday morning Anthony and Addy both had a Veteran's Day program at their schools.  The middle school program was really well done, but I found myself quite emotional and in fact, at one point I looked down at Anthony and he was crying.  I think that since this was the first Veteran's Day since the passing of my dad & step-dad, it hit us both kinda hard.  Addy's program was for the 1st and 2nd grade and had some great patriotic songs......very age appropriate celebration.











(Anthony is the short little guy in the front row between two tall girls)











(Addy is the back row with the red bow in her hair)

The kids are out of school Friday thru Monday, so we invited Addy's half sister Mia and her bio mom to come visit us Friday night.  We did another one of our Disney Movie Nights!!!!

Our theme was Lilo-n-Stitch..........so we went with the Hawaiian feel!!

I found these awesome soda labels at our local party store!






I was able to find tiki glasses at the Dollar Tree and the party store is where I found the plates and napkins.






I picked up a few other decorations.






Before the party I had to get the balloons ready.  I put a Smarties candy inside each balloon before blowing them up.











This was the agenda for the evening and then everyone's name in Hawaiian.






The guest of honor~~






The first thing on our agenda was "Cobra Bubbles" investigating our pictures of the "experiments".  (as you know~~Stitch was experiment 626)

Anthony:






Mia and Addy:






Mellissa and Shyann:






Tyler and his sketch!






Next up was dinner~~

"Nani's" Teriyaki Chicken





"Pleakley's" Rice, "Lilo's" Fruit Kabobs and "Jumba's" Hawaiian Rolls





Next up more movie night!


----------



## DizNee Luver

So after a yummy dinner, it was time to watch the movie!






Some pics of the crew while we were watching previews:














































We all enjoyed the movie and then it was time for "Gantu's" Feed the Tiki game. (like pin the tail on the donkey but we used Hawaiian stickers and tried to get them in the mouth of the tiki).  I realized I didn't have anything to cover the eyes.....but remembered getting a Jack Skellington sleep mask at the Dis Diva's Girl Trip.....and it worked perfectly!!

This is Addy:






This is Mia:










This is Shyann:






This is Anthony:






The Tiki on the door with the stickers on and around it.






LOL......Mellissa's ended up all the way over on the door frame!!






Next was "Stitch's" Balloon Destruction!!  The kids got really excited when they realized there was candy inside!  (Addy was afraid of popping them)































Next post will finishing up our evening.


----------



## DizNee Luver

The last thing for the evening was the Mt Kileaua Volcano Sundae!!!  We've done these before and they are a huge hit.

Here's the bowl of toppings:






Mike scooping up the ice cream into the big bowl:






Anthony adding the chocolate syrup:






Shyann adding the Swedish Fish:






The girls posing:










Mia adding the Nerd's:










Addy adding the M&M's:










The toppings in the bowl:






Tyler adding the entire can of whip cream!










Addy was given a HUGE spoonful of whip cream.....lol






The finishing touch:






Tyler starts serving up the sundae:






After everyone was done, Michayla came up to the table and did a little tasting of her own!!!














That concluded our Lilo-n-Stitch night!!  I'd say, another success!!

Yesterday we headed up to Salem for a birthday party for the kids friends at Chuck E Cheese.  Mia and Mellissa had never been to one before, so this was a new experience for them.
















We finally took Mia and Mellissa home after dinner Saturday night.  Today we're going to watch the Harlem Ambassador's Basketball (kinda like the Harlem Globetrotters, but a co-ed version) at our local high school.  Should be lots of fun for the family.  Tomorrow, don't have any plans and the kids don't have school......so it will be a chillax day!!

26 DAYS!!!!!!


----------



## Trentmom

Movie night looked like a blast. Good idea putting candy in the balloons

Ice Cream looked yummy

Looks like the kids had fun at CEC too.

Great weekend


----------



## DizNee Luver

Trentmom said:


> Movie night looked like a blast. Good idea putting candy in the balloons
> 
> Ice Cream looked yummy
> 
> Looks like the kids had fun at CEC too.
> 
> Great weekend



It really was a lot of fun!!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Well time to update the plans/itinerary:

If you recall, we decided to rent a 12 passenger van and drive to Disneyland.  Well, we're still driving......but we're taking our mini van instead of renting a bigger van.   This gives us money to spend elsewhere and we have the kind of van that there is storage in the floor and a decent space behind the back seat.  I feel a good game of tetrus will be played in packing our van but we will make it! 

We will be leaving our home around 6am on Friday, December 7th and driving south.  We'll make a fast food lunch stop on the way south and will stop for the day in Sacramento.  We'll be staying the night at the Homewood Suites~Sacramento Airport/Natomas.










We'll meet up with some Dis friends and their families for dinner at the Old Spaghetti Factory in Sacramento.






The next day (Sat the 8th), we'll travel to Hollywood.  We're staying at the BW Hollywood Plaza Inn.










We're going to Madame Tussaud's Wax Museum.






And the Disney Soda Fountain to share Mickey's Masterpiece Sundae!!










On Sunday, Dec. 9th....we'll head to Anaheim to start our 7 night stay at the PPH.






We'll spend our afternoon enjoying lunch at an In & Out Burger.






And shopping at the Company D store (Cast Member store)......





(the only pic I have is of the Diva's in front of the entrance)

and even the Character Warehouse store.






Then our exclusive DTD, DL & DCA time will begin.  We'll do the parks Monday, the 10th thru Friday, the 14th.  Saturday the 15th will be a down day to rest up for the trip home, last minute shopping, swimming, etc.  

On Sunday, the 16th we'll head north and drive as far as Willows.  We'll be staying at the Holiday Inn Express.










Our last day, Monday the 17th we'll start out having breakfast at the Black Bear Diner.






We'll be home by dinner time.  So that's pretty much it!!  We're all getting very excited and the days are passing quickly.

****All the pictures (except for the PPH and Diva pic) are from Google Images......they are not my personal pics!!****


----------



## PHXscuba

I love your Lilo and Stitch party!! DS7 is a huge Stitch fan and I can practically quote the movie by now. We may be doing some themed nights before our trip and I hope I have permission to blatantly steal some of your ideas!!??

Good luck eating that Mickey's Masterpiece even with seven people ... I saw one last summer when the table next to ours ordered it, and it was ginormous! Your kids after eating it:     

PHXscuba


----------



## DizNee Luver

PHXscuba said:


> I love your Lilo and Stitch party!! DS7 is a huge Stitch fan and I can practically quote the movie by now. We may be doing some themed nights before our trip and I hope I have permission to blatantly steal some of your ideas!!??
> 
> Good luck eating that Mickey's Masterpiece even with seven people ... I saw one last summer when the table next to ours ordered it, and it was ginormous! Your kids after eating it:
> 
> PHXscuba



Feel free to use the ideas from our movie night.  I've done 2 others and I think they're listed out in my WDW PTR.  The other 2 were Monster's Inc and Chicken Little.

I don't plan on us eating all of the sundae, but it is cheaper to buy that vs individual sundae's for everyone.........and my family have been practicing with our monster sundaes......lol


----------



## Trentmom

Your plans look great.

Those hotels look very nice


That sundae sounds yummy


----------



## DisneyStitch626

Once again, loved your choice of movie theme night! It looked like so much fun! The chicken and the fruit kabobs looked so yummy! And the sundae too!

Love your plans. Sounds like you guys will have a blast! Also like your choice of photo for Madame Tussaud's.


----------



## DizNee Luver

Trentmom said:


> Your plans look great.
> 
> Those hotels look very nice
> 
> 
> That sundae sounds yummy



Thanx Kelly!!  I hope they're as nice as the pics show.....sometimes, photos can be deceiving. We've always found the Homewood Suites to be nice.  I think the one that has me the most worried will be the Hollywood one (and it's the most expensive one!)



DisneyStitch626 said:


> Once again, loved your choice of movie theme night! It looked like so much fun! The chicken and the fruit kabobs looked so yummy! And the sundae too!
> 
> Love your plans. Sounds like you guys will have a blast! Also like your choice of photo for Madame Tussaud's.



It was like the post was made for you.......Stitch and MJ!!


----------



## DisneyStitch626

You know, I was thinking that too. LOL!


----------



## DizNee Luver

DisneyStitch626 said:


> You know, I was thinking that too. LOL!


----------



## DnA2010

Hi Laurie,

You movie night was fantastic! How nice that you could have Mia and her mom- am  I correct that she is Addys birth mom as well? I  think it is just wonderful that you get the girls together.

I am enjoying your plans very much for DL! We are hoping to get back next summer, but who knows rightwe talked about driving, it is hard to beat what we paid for our last trip- we have recently (in the last couple of years) found Allegiant Air- do they possibly fly out of an airport anywhere near you? For our last trip, we managed to get flight and hotel (Castle Inn- I know it is not liked very much on here but we actually had a nice stay1) for under $500 for 3 of us for flight AND hotel! All taxes in! Crazy hey! (That was out of Bellingham) Might be something to look at for future trips? Even just getting the flights can be very reasonableespecially if you have that fabulous CM discount! They seem to have great prices for off season times, especially around 2.5 months out.


We are going to San Fran to visit family (and the Disney Museum!) for the week starting on New Years, and I got the flights for under $100/person! 

-Ally


----------



## DizNee Luver

DnA2010 said:


> Hi Laurie,
> 
> You movie night was fantastic! How nice that you could have Mia and her mom- am  I correct that she is Addys birth mom as well? I  think it is just wonderful that you get the girls together.
> 
> I am enjoying your plans very much for DL! We are hoping to get back next summer, but who knows rightwe talked about driving, it is hard to beat what we paid for our last trip- we have recently (in the last couple of years) found Allegiant Air- do they possibly fly out of an airport anywhere near you? For our last trip, we managed to get flight and hotel (Castle Inn- I know it is not liked very much on here but we actually had a nice stay1) for under $500 for 3 of us for flight AND hotel! All taxes in! Crazy hey! (That was out of Bellingham) Might be something to look at for future trips? Even just getting the flights can be very reasonableespecially if you have that fabulous CM discount! They seem to have great prices for off season times, especially around 2.5 months out.
> 
> 
> We are going to San Fran to visit family (and the Disney Museum!) for the week starting on New Years, and I got the flights for under $100/person!
> 
> -Ally



That was Addy's birth mom and half sister (Addy's dad is Hispanic and Mia's dad is Native Indian and they really look a lot alike!)  We have an open adoption with Mellissa but it had been 3 yrs since we had seen them.  M is in rehab here in our town, so I finally decided to go see her.  She's been here since July and seems to be doing well......we will see.  We're the back up plan if she screws up again....so we want Mia to feel comfortable around us....just in case.

You know, I haven't looked at Allegiant for prices....I usually just look at Alaska and SW.  Next trip, I'll take a look.....thanx for the tips!!

Oh, have fun in SF......we were hoping to add the Disney Museum in at the end of our trip but we had to work around Derek's dates and he ended up getting way more days off together than originally planned.  So we're hoping to do a summer SF trip (or maybe next Sept. after my oldest son's wedding)


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

OMG!! I loved the movie night!! My middle school didn't have a Veteran's Day thing. At my school this year, they ignored 9/11.


----------



## DizNee Luver

WDWJonasGirl said:


> OMG!! I loved the movie night!! My middle school didn't have a Veteran's Day thing. At my school this year, they ignored 9/11.



Thanx, movie night was fun!!! 

That's too bad that the schools in your area didn't have a Veteran's Day assembly or anything for 9/11!!   I think it's important to remember both of these days and make sure that young people understand what they mean to our country.


----------



## DizNee Luver

I was so sad when we changed our trip from WDW to Disneyland because of missing out on the Candlelight Processional.  We had our ressies for a dining package and we're all set up to see Olivia Newton-John as the narrator.  Not long after cancelling this trip, I get a courtesy phone call to let me know that Olivia Newton-John was no longer the scheduled narrator but the gal that voiced Mulan/Jasmine.  So I thought, at the time, we had made the right decision in switching to DL.

So then the news of 20 nights of Candlelight Processional at DL was a hot topic and dining packages being discussed.  I made up my itinerary, made my dining ressies but left one night open (Dec 12) for the CP, just in case.  Then the announcement of narrators came out.........who is the narrator for the one night I set aside??  None other than Dick Van Dyke!!  Let's just say I was an extremely excited about seeing him.  He's been a favorite of mine since my childhood and the thought of seeing him in person, in my favorite place on earth during my favorite season was just too much for me to control those emotions.  So the news of NO dining packages but seating would be a lottery for AP holders comes out.  I was devastated, as I am the only one in my family with an AP.  That meant, we, as a family would not be attending this event.  I was sad..........  On the 12th, they opened up the lottery.......I can't even take my hubby if I won because he doesn't have an AP and you had to have a valid one by that date (Nov 12).  So I didn't enter......but then last night, I got to thinking........I would be kicking myself if I didn't at least try to win a spot to see it.  So I entered for 2 people, the 7:30pm showing on Dec 12th when Dick Van Dyke will be there.  I didn't do multiple days and times.....just the ONE TIME.  I highly doubt I'll win........but at least I know I tried.  I'm not sure what I'll do IF I do win two seats......I'd feel horrible seeing it and leaving my family behind......but what an opportunity it would be to see someone I've idolized all my life.  I know I have lots of local Diva friends that would probably volunteer to "escort" me if need be......   So now the waiting for the email begins.  November 26th, Disney will send out emails letting everyone know if they were one of the few selected AP holders to view this event during it's holiday run.  

If it's meant to be, it will be.....if not.......I'll survive and my family will still have the most amazing time!!

Leaving in 23 days, seeing Derek in 25 days and 26 days until we step thru the gates of DL/DCA!!!


----------



## 6Smiles

Hey Laurie -

How awesome would it be to have Dick Van Dyke narrate and have a surprise visit from Julie Andrews as well. The Mary Poppins team reunion! I am a huge fan of Dick Van Dyke myself he is an extremely talented gentleman. I really hope you land tickets!

How exciting that you will leave in 23 days and seeing Derek in 25 days how wonderful. I know you will all have a wonderful time just being together.

We are 30 days out and I can hardly contain myself. My daughter came home tonight and informed us they changed the date of her performance in tears to the 17th of December my youngest DD 8th birthday. She said I should not have said the new date out loud as she wanted her concert to be her sister's Birthday present! Such a sweet sentiment and yet our surprise to her is that she won't be at her concert either... We will all be in Disneyland . We arrive late morning of the 14th and leave after breakfast with the character's from Surfs Up on the 19th. A very modified trip but at this point I am just happy to be going at Christmas time! 

Kris


----------



## DizNee Luver

6Smiles said:


> Hey Laurie -
> 
> How awesome would it be to have Dick Van Dyke narrate and have a surprise visit from Julie Andrews as well. The Mary Poppins team reunion! I am a huge fan of Dick Van Dyke myself he is an extremely talented gentleman. I really hope you land tickets!
> 
> How exciting that you will leave in 23 days and seeing Derek in 25 days how wonderful. I know you will all have a wonderful time just being together.
> 
> We are 30 days out and I can hardly contain myself. My daughter came home tonight and informed us they changed the date of her performance in tears to the 17th of December my youngest DD 8th birthday. She said I should not have said the new date out loud as she wanted her concert to be her sister's Birthday present! Such a sweet sentiment and yet our surprise to her is that she won't be at her concert either... We will all be in Disneyland . We arrive late morning of the 14th and leave after breakfast with the character's from Surfs Up on the 19th. A very modified trip but at this point I am just happy to be going at Christmas time!
> 
> Kris



That would be dreamy to have Julie Andrews surprise everyone by stopping by......lol  Realistically though, I don't have much chance in winning since I only did one show period.  I kinda felt if I was meant to go to the CP....it would be that showing.  So either it will happen or it won't.  I'm surely not going to let it get me down if I miss out on going.

Do you think your daughter's gonna freak out when she finds out she isn't going to her concert?? 

So let's see.......coming in the 14th.....that's Friday......so we'll have to find 5 minutes to meet up!!  We're doing a late dinner Friday at the Jazz Kitchen, then just hanging out on Saturday.  This would probably be the easiest day for me to meet you.  The family will lunch at Earl of Sandwich and dinner at Tortilla Jo's.  Let me know, as you would be giving up a couple minutes of your day.  Like I said, our Saturday is unstructured or planned other than meals.  (and I have an AP if I need to run into one of the parks to catch you)


----------



## Trentmom

So, if you go to Disneyland at Christmas, only people who can see candlelight processionals are AP holders? Or is that just to get a reserved seat and anyone else who wants to see it, would have to stand in the back?

Just curious as pondering a trip to Disneyland during Christmas season one of these years

Thanks

Either way...good luck on lottery


----------



## DizNee Luver

Trentmom said:


> So, if you go to Disneyland at Christmas, only people who can see candlelight processionals are AP holders? Or is that just to get a reserved seat and anyone else who wants to see it, would have to stand in the back?
> 
> Just curious as pondering a trip to Disneyland during Christmas season one of these years
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Either way...good luck on lottery



The seating is for the AP holders this year.  People are free to stand around the edges but for my family (because of the twins)...that really isn't an option for us.  I do believe they will do a dining package next year....but they decided against it this year.  I think the dining would allow other people to have reserved seats.  It's kinda hard to know for sure.  This year is definitely a trial year.  I just wish if an AP holder won a couple seats that they could bring ANY guest, not just another AP holder.


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

I love how Dick and Julie will be there!! When I went to see it at WDW, I had Marlee Matlin as my narrator. By the way, it was in 2006, just close to New Years 2007


----------



## Trentmom

DizNee Luver said:


> The seating is for the AP holders this year.  People are free to stand around the edges but for my family (because of the twins)...that really isn't an option for us.  I do believe they will do a dining package next year....but they decided against it this year.  I think the dining would allow other people to have reserved seats.  It's kinda hard to know for sure.  This year is definitely a trial year.  I just wish if an AP holder won a couple seats that they could bring ANY guest, not just another AP holder.



Oh okay.. I got it. Thanks for explaining that.

Yeah, I agree with you on lottery thing. Lottery winner should be able to bring whomever they want


----------



## DizNee Luver

Trentmom said:


> Oh okay.. I got it. Thanks for explaining that.
> 
> Yeah, I agree with you on lottery thing. Lottery winner should be able to bring whomever they want



It's a bummer......but if I win 2 seats I bet I make a lot of friends.....lol!!



WDWJonasGirl said:


> I love how Dick and Julie will be there!! When I went to see it at WDW, I had Marlee Matlin as my narrator. By the way, it was in 2006, just close to New Years 2007



Julie Andrews isn't scheduled to be there with Dick Van Dyke.....we were talking how cool it would be if they were!!  Marlee Matlin would have been a great one to see!!!  Did you enjoy seeing it at WDW??


----------



## PHXscuba

So if an AP holder wins the lottery and requested 4 seats, they have to bring 3 other AP holders? Really restrictive. This whole Candlelight Processional thing has been a big mess in how they handled it. They should have waited a year until the theater in fantasyland was finished, giving them lots of seats and holding pens for standby lines, etc. Seems like someone got greedy.

PHXscuba


----------



## DizNee Luver

PHXscuba said:


> So if an AP holder wins the lottery and requested 4 seats, they have to bring 3 other AP holders? Really restrictive. This whole Candlelight Processional thing has been a big mess in how they handled it. They should have waited a year until the theater in fantasyland was finished, giving them lots of seats and holding pens for standby lines, etc. Seems like someone got greedy.
> 
> PHXscuba



All members that attend the CP (the seats) had to have a valid AP by Nov 12.  Very restricted!

I agree......this really should have been put off until they had a place to hold this that wouldn't affect moving in and out of the park with out fear of been stepped on!  Holding it on the weekends would have been a better way to test the waters and logistics.....instead of going all out for 20 nights.  I'm actually in fear of what the parks are going to look like in the evenings!!


----------



## 6Smiles

DizNee Luver said:


> That would be dreamy to have Julie Andrews surprise everyone by stopping by......lol  Realistically though, I don't have much chance in winning since I only did one show period.  I kinda felt if I was meant to go to the CP....it would be that showing.  So either it will happen or it won't.  I'm surely not going to let it get me down if I miss out on going.
> 
> Do you think your daughter's gonna freak out when she finds out she isn't going to her concert??
> 
> So let's see.......coming in the 14th.....that's Friday......so we'll have to find 5 minutes to meet up!!  We're doing a late dinner Friday at the Jazz Kitchen, then just hanging out on Saturday.  This would probably be the easiest day for me to meet you.  The family will lunch at Earl of Sandwich and dinner at Tortilla Jo's.  Let me know, as you would be giving up a couple minutes of your day.  Like I said, our Saturday is unstructured or planned other than meals.  (and I have an AP if I need to run into one of the parks to catch you)



She might be disappointed at first, but we will already be in California when she finds out so I think it will be okay. My DH is getting his Masters degree in California and that is why the trip was scheduled in the first place. We had told the kids that we did not know if DL was possible this trip, but maybe we could go to Downtown Disney for dinner one night as we did not want them all excited for another trip only to have to cancel again. The trip was two full weeks but has been modified so much that I am glad we have not talked about it with them. Won't they be surprised when we actually enter Disneyland and see the Christmas magic. 

I was excited about the Candlelight processional at first, but with the kids I'm not sure they would enjoy it. It is a tradition in our house to read the story in front of the fireplace while drinking hot cocoa. My kids are not really into the "stars" per say and my oldest asked me why I thought she would want to see a star read a story that she is perfectly capable of reading for herself? So after that I figured it was not that important .

Our Saturday is totally unscheduled as I promised myself and family that we would just go with the flow and take things as they come. I have one sit down meal per day Sunday thru Wednesday. I'm sure we can work something out.

Kris


----------



## DizNee Luver

6Smiles said:


> She might be disappointed at first, but we will already be in California when she finds out so I think it will be okay. My DH is getting his Masters degree in California and that is why the trip was scheduled in the first place. We had told the kids that we did not know if DL was possible this trip, but maybe we could go to Downtown Disney for dinner one night as we did not want them all excited for another trip only to have to cancel again. The trip was two full weeks but has been modified so much that I am glad we have not talked about it with them. Won't they be surprised when we actually enter Disneyland and see the Christmas magic.
> 
> I was excited about the Candlelight processional at first, but with the kids I'm not sure they would enjoy it. It is a tradition in our house to read the story in front of the fireplace while drinking hot cocoa. My kids are not really into the "stars" per say and my oldest asked me why I thought she would want to see a star read a story that she is perfectly capable of reading for herself? So after that I figured it was not that important .
> 
> Our Saturday is totally unscheduled as I promised myself and family that we would just go with the flow and take things as they come. I have one sit down meal per day Sunday thru Wednesday. I'm sure we can work something out.
> 
> Kris



Sounds good......We'll figure something out when we get closer!

I think adults would be bigger fans of the CP, but kids would enjoy it.  I don't think the twins would be thrilled with this.....but the music might keep them interested.  But there's no way they could do the standing room only.  So just not sure what to think of the adding nights to the CP.  I was excited at first, but they way it was handled or maybe I should say mishandled, I'm not really looking forward to it running every night.


----------



## 6Smiles

Where on Main street is the CP. do we need to pick a section of park to stay in or near and do you know the times for the performances?


----------



## DizNee Luver

6Smiles said:


> Where on Main street is the CP. do we need to pick a section of park to stay in or near and do you know the times for the performances?



The performers line up on the stairs up to the Main Street Station (train station).  So entering or leaving from the front gates will be an ordeal.  I plan on being in the park early enough to avoid Main Street and enjoy the rest of the park.  The times I noticed when filling out the lottery page was 2 shows per night:  5:30 and 7:30pm  (I didn't notice if that was every night like that or maybe just weekdays).

Otherwise, take the monorail out of DTD to get into DL or out of DL.  You'll probably be faster walking thru DTD to DCA if wanting to get out of DL during those performances.


----------



## 6Smiles

Thank you for the info. I will just try to avoid being on Main Street during those times. I think many people will either hop to DCA or try to see the CP so maybe the lines will be shorter during these times. Well here's hoping.


----------



## DizNee Luver

6Smiles said:


> Thank you for the info. I will just try to avoid being on Main Street during those times. I think many people will either hop to DCA or try to see the CP so maybe the lines will be shorter during these times. Well here's hoping.



We can hope that will be the case!!  DCA will probably be a zoo!! Heavy sigh!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Time for a Countdown!!!!!!​
20 DAYS Until We Hit the Road!!!






Paradise Pier Santa!!​


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

It's actually been about 6 years since I saw it. She was good


----------



## Trentmom

Love countdown pic time

Cute pic


----------



## DizNee Luver

WDWJonasGirl said:


> It's actually been about 6 years since I saw it. She was good







Trentmom said:


> Love countdown pic time
> 
> Cute pic



Me too....that means it's getting close!!


----------



## debrapagliasotti

Yea for 20 days!!! It will be here before you know it!

We are at 31 days, pretty excited!

Love that PPH Santa!


----------



## DizNee Luver

debrapagliasotti said:


> Yea for 20 days!!! It will be here before you know it!
> 
> We are at 31 days, pretty excited!
> 
> Love that PPH Santa!



  I can't wait and you'll be on your way soon!!! 

That Santa is from the Paradise Pier are at DCA but I do have a pic of the PPH Santa........HE WAS AWESOME!!!!!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

19 Days till we hit the road!!!!






It's a Small World Holiday!
​


----------



## Trentmom

DizNee Luver said:


> 19 Days till we hit the road!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a Small World Holiday!
> ​



Cute


----------



## DizNee Luver

Trentmom said:


> Cute



Thanx!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

18 Days till we hit the road!!!!






Christmas Fantasy Parade & Mrs Claus!!


​


----------



## Trentmom

Are the kids getting excited ?


----------



## DizNee Luver

Trentmom said:


> Are the kids getting excited ?



Yes they are!!!  But I actually think the 25 yr old maybe more excited then the littles......lol   I'm super excited because I can't wait to see Derek.....sure miss having him around!


----------



## Trentmom

DizNee Luver said:


> Yes they are!!!  But I actually think the 25 yr old maybe more excited then the littles......lol   I'm super excited because I can't wait to see Derek.....sure miss having him around!



That is too funny 


Aww... Sure he is excited to see you all too


----------



## DizNee Luver

Trentmom said:


> That is too funny
> 
> 
> Aww... Sure he is excited to see you all too



I'm pretty sure he is too......he's been sick the last 2 weeks, but he's also put in an unbelievable amount of hours lately, so he can join us.  Poor guy!!


----------



## Trentmom

DizNee Luver said:


> I'm pretty sure he is too......he's been sick the last 2 weeks, but he's also put in an unbelievable amount of hours lately, so he can join us.  Poor guy!!



Poor thing. Sounds like he really needs a vacation


----------



## DizNee Luver

Trentmom said:


> Poor thing. Sounds like he really needs a vacation



Yes  he does!


----------



## DizNee Luver

17 Days till we hit the road!!!






Garland on Goofy's House!!

​


----------



## Trentmom

DizNee Luver said:


> 17 Days till we hit the road!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Garland on Goofy's House!!
> 
> ​



Cool. Like the big strawberry looking one


----------



## DizNee Luver

Trentmom said:


> Cool. Like the big strawberry looking one



The garland has bowling balls, big fruit, etc.  quite comical.  It's in ToonTown on Goofy's House.....so basically what ever he could find in his house to add to it!!! lol


----------



## DizNee Luver

16 Days till we hit the road!!!






The big Christmas lights in Bugs Land!!

​


----------



## Trentmom

DizNee Luver said:


> 16 Days till we hit the road!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The big Christmas lights in Bugs Land!!
> 
> ​



Love those big lights


----------



## DizNee Luver

Trentmom said:


> Love those big lights



Me too....wish I had some for my house!!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

15 Days till we hit the road!!!  But more importantly..........HAPPY THANKSGIVING!!!!






Toy Soldiers coming out to do a short performance by IASW!!






Today I'm thankful for everything in my life~~even after all the losses this year.....I still have so much that God has blessed me with, that I have to give thanks!!!  

​


----------



## 6Smiles

I am enjoying your Christmas Countdown. Wishing you and yours a very Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## DizNee Luver

6Smiles said:


> I am enjoying your Christmas Countdown. Wishing you and yours a very Happy Thanksgiving!



 Thank You!!  I hope your day is full of friends, family, good food and happy memories!!


----------



## Trentmom

Love the toy soldiers

I hope you and your family had a wonderful Thanksgiving


----------



## DizNee Luver

Trentmom said:


> Love the toy soldiers
> 
> I hope you and your family had a wonderful Thanksgiving



Thank You Kelly.....we did have a good day!!  Hope your day was good too!!!

I lucked out on the Toy Soldiers, I was walking towards ToonTown when they came out thru a fence!!  Good timing and it was fun to watch them.


----------



## Caroline NZ

Wow, only 2 weeks to go !! You must be sooo excited


----------



## DizNee Luver

Caroline NZ said:


> Wow, only 2 weeks to go !! You must be sooo excited



 I am!!!!   It will be here before I know it......need to start making my lists and making sure everything is in order!!


----------



## Escape2Disney

Hi Laurie!

I haven't read your whole PTR yet, but wanted to pop in and say hi! 

I read the first page and can totally relate.  We originally planned to go to WDW but were sidelined by a number of unfortunate circumstances.  I'm sorry you experienced so much loss this year. I hope this trip starts a new trend of happiness for your family.  If you're anything like me, there's nothing like a Disney trip to refocus on the positive. 

We got a similar awesome discount since mom is joining us.  The senior discount was 30% at PPH for our stay.

I look forward to reading more about your adventure!

See you at Trader Sam's


----------



## DizNee Luver

Escape2Disney said:


> Hi Laurie!
> 
> I haven't read your whole PTR yet, but wanted to pop in and say hi!
> 
> I read the first page and can totally relate.  We originally planned to go to WDW but were sidelined by a number of unfortunate circumstances.  I'm sorry you experienced so much loss this year. I hope this trip starts a new trend of happiness for your family.  If you're anything like me, there's nothing like a Disney trip to refocus on the positive.
> 
> We got a similar awesome discount since mom is joining us.  The senior discount was 30% at PPH for our stay.
> 
> I look forward to reading more about your adventure!
> 
> See you at Trader Sam's



Thanx, we're hoping this trip changes the "vibe" we've been living this year too!!  Disney is the thing that keeps me sane and gives us something to look forward to.  I'm hoping it's the spark you need as well and things take a positive turn for you!!! 

That's a nice discount you got!!!  I hope I can keep one kid employed at Disney to take advantage of their discounts in the future....... 

Looking forward to meeting up with you!!!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

14 Days till we hit the road!!!!






Haunted Mansion Holiday~~Jack Skellington has taken over the Haunted Mansion with his Nightmare Before Christmas friends!!!!​


----------



## DisneyStitch626

Yay for two weeks! So excited for you Laurie!


----------



## DizNee Luver

DisneyStitch626 said:


> Yay for two weeks! So excited for you Laurie!



 Thanx Andrea!!!!  I can't believe we're 2 weeks out!!!   Guess I better get going on my lists and pre packing!!!   Heading up to my mom's to pick up suitcases since I don't have very much and what I did have, I sent a few off with Derek when he went to Florida!


----------



## kelmac284

Hey Laurie subbing in.  LOVE your trip reports.  They are always so detailed and fun.  Your kids are so lucky.  You are such a fun mom with the movie nights and all the fun stuff you plan for them on your trips.  I know you are dissapointed about DW but you still will have an awesome time.  Looking forward to seeing you on the 7th.  Are you doing a ressie?  You can pm me with the details.

It is also getting me excited for our trip.  We leave a month from next Thurs (the 29th).  Our trip is also pretty well planned and we just need to buy our Regan Museum tickets.  

Can't wait to see and hear everything you did!!

See you on the 7th!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

kelmac284 said:


> Hey Laurie subbing in.  LOVE your trip reports.  They are always so detailed and fun.  Your kids are so lucky.  You are such a fun mom with the movie nights and all the fun stuff you plan for them on your trips.  I know you are dissapointed about DW but you still will have an awesome time.  Looking forward to seeing you on the 7th.  Are you doing a ressie?  You can pm me with the details.
> 
> It is also getting me excited for our trip.  We leave a month from next Thurs (the 29th).  Our trip is also pretty well planned and we just need to buy our Regan Museum tickets.
> 
> Can't wait to see and hear everything you did!!
> 
> See you on the 7th!!



Hi Kelly!! 

I'm not super disappointed about missing out on WDW.....it's a bucket list thing for me, but going "home" will be so much easier on the twins.......so I feel we made the right decision in switching.

The plan is to meet up at the Old Spaghetti Factory on the 7th.  I'm not exactly sure if we set a time yet.  (thinking around 7pm)  I'm hoping someone local will be able to call them and give them an estimated head count.  I think we're going to be a pretty big group (maybe they have an area for large groups??).  I'll send out another message on FB to get a count on everyone that's going and hopefully someone will take the reins in finding us seats.......lol   Probably shouldn't show up at their doors and go......group of 40 people!!! 

How fun you're going to the Reagan Museum......people keep posting cute pins and such they're getting from there!!  You're trip will be here before you know it......time seems to be flying right now!!

Looking forward to seeing you and the girls (is your mom joining in??)!!!!


----------



## PHXscuba

Laurie, I am super excited that it is down to two weeks for you. I find that however many days I'm going to be on a trip, that's how long before I have to really buckle down and prepare, and how many days afterward it takes me to catch up! So you must be ramping up soon.

I keep seeing pictures of all the holiday stuff (and goodies) and wishing I was going this holiday season, but I will live vicariously through your TR and Sherry's and others' too! 

PHXscuba


----------



## DizNee Luver

PHXscuba said:


> Laurie, I am super excited that it is down to two weeks for you. I find that however many days I'm going to be on a trip, that's how long before I have to really buckle down and prepare, and how many days afterward it takes me to catch up! So you must be ramping up soon.
> 
> I keep seeing pictures of all the holiday stuff (and goodies) and wishing I was going this holiday season, but I will live vicariously through your TR and Sherry's and others' too!
> 
> PHXscuba



I over plan......lol  I don't plan out rides (which is something others do) but I over think everything else!!  I'm as ready as I can be.......still need to pack and go over prescriptions, etc to make sure we're covered for the entire time we're away.  Of course, having more money in the bank acct would make me feel better......but the bills continue to show up and I have to pay them...... 

The holidays is so AWESOME!!!  I'm hoping between the 3-4 camera's we'll come home with some great pictures!


----------



## smile4stamps

Loving your countdown pics Laurie!!


----------



## Trentmom

2 weeks!!!


----------



## 6Smiles

Two weeks. Bet the kids are getting excited!


----------



## DizNee Luver

smile4stamps said:


> Loving your countdown pics Laurie!!



Thanx Paula!!!



Trentmom said:


> 2 weeks!!!





6Smiles said:


> Two weeks. Bet the kids are getting excited!



I know.......2 weeks....YIPPEE!!!!  The kids know they have to go to school 9 more times.......lol


----------



## DizNee Luver

13 Days till we hit the road!!!!!






One of the many decorated railings in New Orlean's Square......so festive any time of year but especially for the holidays!!
​


----------



## kelmac284

I saw your post.  Yeah I don't mind calling.  Does anyone even know if they take ressies?  I hope so!!!  That place is big we just ate there last night.  We got there at 4:30 and by the time we left around 6 the parking lot was already full.  As soon as you get a head count let me know and I will call them.  I didn't see any place that would fit that many people but there might have been a room I didn't see.  Just let me know and I will be happy to call.


----------



## DizNee Luver

kelmac284 said:


> I saw your post.  Yeah I don't mind calling.  Does anyone even know if they take ressies?  I hope so!!!  That place is big we just ate there last night.  We got there at 4:30 and by the time we left around 6 the parking lot was already full.  As soon as you get a head count let me know and I will call them.  I didn't see any place that would fit that many people but there might have been a room I didn't see.  Just let me know and I will be happy to call.



We won't have 40 but as soon as I hear from everyone, I'll let you know the head count.  I appreciate you doing that......I have no idea if they take ressies, but for larger groups you'd at least think they'd like a heads up!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

12 Days till we hit the road!!!






The Paradise Pier Hotel Tree~~Close Up!!!  Beautiful tree, very stunning in person!! (my favorite Disney tree!!!) ​


----------



## Minnie&Nana

Very pretty!!! (and pretty darn exciting!!!)


----------



## DizNee Luver

Minnie&Nana said:


> Very pretty!!! (and pretty darn exciting!!!)



Thanx Christine!!!  We are getting pretty excited now!!  I get to see Derek in exactly 2 weeks now......I sure miss that kid!!!


----------



## smile4stamps

DizNee Luver said:


> Thanx Christine!!!  We are getting pretty excited now!!  I get to see Derek in exactly 2 weeks now......I sure miss that kid!!!



  Has he heard anymore about being able to transfer to DL?


----------



## DizNee Luver

smile4stamps said:


> Has he heard anymore about being able to transfer to DL?



He looked into it and was told you can't "transfer".  So his program ends the 2nd or 3rd of January.  While we're in Anaheim, he's going to go apply at Disneyland.  He's going to look for employment outside of the College Program...... not sure how soon he wants to move down there.....but my guess is pretty soon after ending his WDW program.


----------



## smile4stamps

DizNee Luver said:


> He looked into it and was told you can't "transfer".  So his program ends the 2nd or 3rd of January.  While we're in Anaheim, he's going to go apply at Disneyland.  He's going to look for employment outside of the College Program...... not sure how soon he wants to move down there.....but my guess is pretty soon after ending his WDW program.



Good luck to him.  Is he done with college or will he still have more classes to take?


----------



## DizNee Luver

smile4stamps said:


> Good luck to him.  Is he done with college or will he still have more classes to take?



He probably would have lots of years to go.....he was looking at getting into teaching but he's burned out on school right now. (Which was part of the reason he was looking forward to this program....you don't actually go to school....just work) They offer a few classes that can qualify for college credits but I don't think he did them.....did this for more for the experience.


----------



## smile4stamps

DizNee Luver said:


> He probably would have lots of years to go.....he was looking at getting into teaching but he's burned out on school right now. (Which was part of the reason he was looking forward to this program....you don't actually go to school....just work) They offer a few classes that can qualify for college credits but I don't think he did them.....did this for more for the experience.



Ahh.  I never knew how the college program worked!


----------



## DizNee Luver

smile4stamps said:


> Ahh.  I never knew how the college program worked!



I wasn't either, I had imagined that they transfer for a term or two at a nearby college or did college courses at one of the Disney buildings that earned them credits while taking a hiatus from school.  But from what I've seen, it seems like more of a chance for the kids to get away from home and be worked to death.   Not sure Derek has earned any credits or not (by choice or that's just how it is)  I know Derek isn't a fan of Florida and can't wait to be done.....I also know, he wasn't thrilled with his job assignment and once assigned.....you're pretty much stuck.  Was really hoping this was going to be an amazing experience for him........   I think he's had some real highlights and has made some good friends......but overall, I'm not sure he'd do it again.


----------



## DizNee Luver

11 Days till we hit the road!!






The GCH tree (bottom half).....very pretty!!!
​


----------



## Trentmom

Have you started packing?

I bet there is a lot of excitement in the air at your house right now


----------



## DizNee Luver

Trentmom said:


> Have you started packing?
> 
> I bet there is a lot of excitement in the air at your house right now



I haven't started packing......I did go pick up suitcases from my mom over the weekend.  The only bag that is starting to be packed is the diaper bag that will hold not only diaper bag stuff, but also cameras, batteries and all our important paperwork.  I did a small photo book to keep our itinerary, dining ressies, hotel ressies, wax museum tickets, etc and that will be kept deep inside the diaper bag.  I'm not even taking a purse this trip!!  So all that important stuff is already in the bag and ready to go.  Since Michayla will use the stroller most of the trip, the diaper bag seemed like a good way to go since we can hang it on the handle of the stroller and it will go on rides with us.

As for the clothes......we need them.....so I'll be doing laundry the Weds before we go and sending the kids to school on Thursday in rags......   I don't have enough clothes for our entire trip, so I know I'll be doing a batch or two of laundry at the PPH.......otherwise we'll be sleeping nakey  and going commando and sockless for half of the trip.........   No Thanks!! 

Tons of excitement right now because of the trip AND because it's all decorated in the house for Christmas!!


----------



## smile4stamps

How excited you must all be!!

Me... I'll be on the road tomorrow to go to DL!  For a whopping day and a half lol!  But I scored a hotel using Priceline for $36/night ($89 with taxes) and it beats sitting in my room alone for 2 days.  I just hope I can stay awake once I get to DL to enjoy the few hours I will have there and not end up falling asleep as soon as I reach the hotel.


----------



## DizNee Luver

smile4stamps said:


> How excited you must all be!!
> 
> Me... I'll be on the road tomorrow to go to DL!  For a whopping day and a half lol!  But I scored a hotel using Priceline for $36/night ($89 with taxes) and it beats sitting in my room alone for 2 days.  I just hope I can stay awake once I get to DL to enjoy the few hours I will have there and not end up falling asleep as soon as I reach the hotel.



Oh good....I'm glad you decided to go AND you got a great motel deal!!  

Don't lay down on the bed when you get to your room.......   Just think Disney~Disney~Disney!! lol


----------



## smile4stamps

LOL.  I think I may need some heavy duty caffeine!  If I make it to park close by the time I get to my hotel it will be 24hrs awake.. I've done it before!  Just not at Disney lol!


----------



## DizNee Luver

smile4stamps said:


> LOL.  I think I may need some heavy duty caffeine!  If I make it to park close by the time I get to my hotel it will be 24hrs awake.. I've done it before!  Just not at Disney lol!



Well you might be running on a 2nd wind......


----------



## nwdisgal

Hi Laurie, just popping in.  I have been catching up on you pre-trip report. I won't be at DL for the holidays this year, so I am living vicariously through your trip report ! 

My daughter Kim had some similar observations to Derek's on the CP. I know my daughter wasn't real thrilled with Florida either. She described herself as "A West Coast type of gal" after going through the program. She did make some great friends that she is still best friends with through the CP. She too wants to go back and work for Disney but in Anaheim instead of Florida.  Anyway, I hope it all works out for him. I feel like he will have a good chance at getting on at DL since he has worked for Disney already. 

You are well under the two week mark now! Wahoo!


----------



## Trentmom

DizNee Luver said:


> I haven't started packing......I did go pick up suitcases from my mom over the weekend.  The only bag that is starting to be packed is the diaper bag that will hold not only diaper bag stuff, but also cameras, batteries and all our important paperwork.  I did a small photo book to keep our itinerary, dining ressies, hotel ressies, wax museum tickets, etc and that will be kept deep inside the diaper bag.  I'm not even taking a purse this trip!!  So all that important stuff is already in the bag and ready to go.  Since Michayla will use the stroller most of the trip, the diaper bag seemed like a good way to go since we can hang it on the handle of the stroller and it will go on rides with us.
> 
> As for the clothes......we need them.....so I'll be doing laundry the Weds before we go and sending the kids to school on Thursday in rags......   I don't have enough clothes for our entire trip, so I know I'll be doing a batch or two of laundry at the PPH.......otherwise we'll be sleeping nakey  and going commando and sockless for half of the trip.........   No Thanks!!
> 
> Tons of excitement right now because of the trip AND because it's all decorated in the house for Christmas!!



You crack me up

Sleepy nakey and commando 

Sounds like you got a good plan


----------



## DizNee Luver

nwdisgal said:


> Hi Laurie, just popping in.  I have been catching up on you pre-trip report. I won't be at DL for the holidays this year, so I am living vicariously through your trip report !
> 
> My daughter Kim had some similar observations to Derek's on the CP. I know my daughter wasn't real thrilled with Florida either. She described herself as "A West Coast type of gal" after going through the program. She did make some great friends that she is still best friends with through the CP. She too wants to go back and work for Disney but in Anaheim instead of Florida.  Anyway, I hope it all works out for him. I feel like he will have a good chance at getting on at DL since he has worked for Disney already.
> 
> You are well under the two week mark now! Wahoo!



Nice to see you!!! I think they over work those poor kids but they're young and can handle it......lol  I think he'll be able to find work at Disneyland.....but he may need other work to make it work down there......super expensive to live down there.  We will see!!



Trentmom said:


> You crack me up
> 
> Sleepy nakey and commando
> 
> Sounds like you got a good plan



  I'll be here all week!!!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

DAYS UNTIL OUR *+*+*MAGICAL*+*+* FAMILY HOLIDAY VACATION!!!!






New Orleans Square Wreath~~Close Up!!
​


----------



## 6Smiles

Did you get your email as to whether you got picked for the candlelight processional? I haven't seen you mention it.


----------



## DizNee Luver

6Smiles said:


> Did you get your email as to whether you got picked for the candlelight processional? I haven't seen you mention it.



I didn't get picked.....not surprised as I only put in for one date and one time....but that's ok.....we'll be busy with other things!!


----------



## RooRach0906

Just wanted to pop over and say . Sorry I have been MIA things have been a little crazy busy over here and they aren't stopping until we are in the car on our way. I will try to catch up on this PTR either tomorrow or Friday tho! Hope you are all good and well!!


----------



## debrapagliasotti

10 days...EEEEKKK!!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

RooRach0906 said:


> Just wanted to pop over and say . Sorry I have been MIA things have been a little crazy busy over here and they aren't stopping until we are in the car on our way. I will try to catch up on this PTR either tomorrow or Friday tho! Hope you are all good and well!!





debrapagliasotti said:


> 10 days...EEEEKKK!!!



Hi Ladies!!!    I really need to get back over to the WDW side and catch up on your plans....I feel bad   I hope everything is coming together for both of you!!  I think we're pretty set for ours....just wish I had a little more cash in the bank (as the "just in case") but I say that every trip and we always do fine.   Maybe I'll win the Powerball tomorrow night....... I sure wish...... Just think what I could do with all that money!!!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

WE'RE IN SINGLE DIGITS!!!!!






Looking thru the Partner's Statue back up Main Street at the Christmas Tree!

​


----------



## Trentmom

DizNee Luver said:


> WE'RE IN SINGLE DIGITS!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking thru the Partner's Statue back up Main Street at the Christmas Tree!
> 
> ​



Love that pic


----------



## DizNee Luver

Trentmom said:


> Love that pic



Thanx Kelly!!  I'm hoping to get an even better shot with Mike's camera!!!


----------



## DisneyStitch626

That is an awesome photo Laurie! Love it. Can't believe only 9 days! So excited for you!


----------



## DizNee Luver

DisneyStitch626 said:


> That is an awesome photo Laurie! Love it. Can't believe only 9 days! So excited for you!



Thanx Andrea......a tad grainy but I liked how it came out anyways!!

Time's really gonna fly now!!


----------



## 6Smiles

Absolutely love that picture Laurie!

I just got news today that my daughter was assigned to a duet in her music concert so now I have to talk to the music teacher to work something out without my daughter finding out about our trip!


----------



## DizNee Luver

6Smiles said:


> Absolutely love that picture Laurie!
> 
> I just got news today that my daughter was assigned to a duet in her music concert so now I have to talk to the music teacher to work something out without my daughter finding out about our trip!



Thanx!!!

Oops......hope you can get that figured out and the secret will still be on!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Days till we hit the road to the Happiest Place on Earth!!!!






Jack Skellington greeting guests to the Haunted Mansion Holiday!!!
​


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

YAY!! I'm so excited for you guys!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

WDWJonasGirl said:


> YAY!! I'm so excited for you guys!!



Thanx Kaitlin!!


----------



## debrapagliasotti

Love that day 9 pic! Very creative!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

debrapagliasotti said:


> Love that day 9 pic! Very creative!!



  Thank You!!!


----------



## Trentmom

Love the Pluto or Bust


----------



## DizNee Luver

Trentmom said:


> Love the Pluto or Bust


----------



## DizNee Luver

*ONE WEEK FROM TODAY WE'LL BE ON THE ROAD!!!* 






Small World Holiday Wreath!!​


----------



## PHXscuba

DizNee Luver said:


> *ONE WEEK FROM TODAY WE'LL BE ON THE ROAD!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Small World Holiday Wreath!!​



I love the Small World wreaths with the clear glass ornaments and the lights behind! ... but I love all the wreaths at DLR!

PHXscuba


----------



## DizNee Luver

PHXscuba said:


> I love the Small World wreaths with the clear glass ornaments and the lights behind! ... but I love all the wreaths at DLR!
> 
> PHXscuba



I do to.....they used wreaths and garland like that through out the ride and its beautiful in person!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

We're Under A Week!!!!






Getting some love from Tigger!!!!

​


----------



## Trentmom

Great pic with Tigger

6 Days!!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Trentmom said:


> Great pic with Tigger
> 
> 6 Days!!!



Thank You.....I love getting a picture with Tigger!!!  He's always so playful!


----------



## nwdisgal

Less than a week for you! Yeh!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

nwdisgal said:


> Less than a week for you! Yeh!!



 I know......we're so excited!!!


----------



## Escape2Disney

YAY!! Are you as excited as we are for the travel day to finally arrive??


----------



## DizNee Luver

Escape2Disney said:


> YAY!! Are you as excited as we are for the travel day to finally arrive??



  YES!!!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

The Excitement is Building!!!










Gonna try and get my hands on one of these beauties this trip!!!​


----------



## Trentmom

WOW, those are some big candy canes 



5 Days!!!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Trentmom said:


> WOW, those are some big candy canes
> 
> 
> 
> 5 Days!!!!



Big enough for the whole family to share and enjoy!!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

The kids are down to 4 days of school and Mike has 3 days of work.......I'm getting giddy!!!











You know you've arrived when you see Main Street draped in Mickey Wreaths high over head!!!!

​


----------



## DizNee Luver

So the itinerary is set but a small update and an addition!!!

We leave this Friday and drive as far as Sacramento.  We're meeting up with a friend I graduated from high school with and her sister (and families) and 4 ladies from the DIS (3 I've met in person & 1 new one & their families) for dinner at the Old Spaghetti Factory!!   I'm really excited to catch up with friends and meet new ones!!  

We're staying in Hollywood on Saturday night but instead of heading straight to Anaheim Sunday morning......we're driving to Torrance to surprise my brother & sister in law!!!  My big brother is a minister and we're going to show up for church!!  Derek's girlfriend will be picking him up from the airport and we'll all meet up at the Paradise Pier Hotel early afternoon.

On Tuesday, I'm meeting up with Escape2Disney (Carrie) at Trader Sam's at 9pm.  So if any of you Disers that are following along and happen to be in town......feel free to join us!!!

I know there are other Dis Diva's coming to the park that week for the Candlelight Processional (lucky winners).....so I'm hoping to catch up with a few of them.....even if just for a few minutes!!

On Saturday, I'm meeting up with 6Smiles (Kris) to meet in person and she's graciously donating clothes to my family!!  I'll also see one of the Divas when she gets into town that evening.

Of course I'll be hunting Sherry down on her solo trip as well!!  So much fun and a lot of Dis meets will just add to our magical family time!!


----------



## DisneyStitch626

Yay! So exciting! It's going to be a magical trip for you all! How nice that you are going to surprise your brother, and how nice to be getting some clothes donated!


----------



## DizNee Luver

DisneyStitch626 said:


> Yay! So exciting! It's going to be a magical trip for you all! How nice that you are going to surprise your brother, and how nice to be getting some clothes donated!



 It's super exciting.....especially the closer we get to leaving!!!   I get to see Derek in 6 days........I haven't seen him in over 6 mths!!!!


----------



## Escape2Disney

Yay!!! 

I can't wait to hang out with you at Trader Sam's!  Have a safe trip!


----------



## DisneyStitch626

DizNee Luver said:


> It's super exciting.....especially the closer we get to leaving!!!   I get to see Derek in 6 days........I haven't seen him in over 6 mths!!!!



Oh you must be so excited to see him! I bet he is excited to see all of you too! You will all have an amazing time! I still have 3 months to wait, but still getting pretty excited!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Escape2Disney said:


> Yay!!!
> 
> I can't wait to hang out with you at Trader Sam's!  Have a safe trip!



I can't wait either!!!  I've never seen Trader Sam's open.....been by it early morning.  It will be a nice way to end my day!! 



DisneyStitch626 said:


> Oh you must be so excited to see him! I bet he is excited to see all of you too! You will all have an amazing time! I still have 3 months to wait, but still getting pretty excited!



Had to go back and figure out when he left.......he left June 9th and we will see him Dec. 9th......EXACTLY 6 months!!  He has posted he was missing his family on FB and it made me cry.   It will be wonderful to have that time with him (and then know he's coming home a few weeks later)


----------



## DisneyStitch626

Is he still looking to apply at Disneyland?


----------



## Trentmom

4 Days!!!

   

Yay for surprising your brother and all your dis meets and seeing Derek

Going be a blast I bet


----------



## DizNee Luver

DisneyStitch626 said:


> Is he still looking to apply at Disneyland?



Yes, I believe he'll come home for a short time but will be working on moving south and working at Disneyland (not thru the College Program).  When he goes.....I think Tyler will be going with him and doing the same!!



Trentmom said:


> 4 Days!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Yay for surprising your brother and all your dis meets and seeing Derek
> 
> Going be a blast I bet



I'm looking forward to seeing everyone!!  I'm a sucker for meet ups!!  To me it's what makes Disney trips special......sharing a love and a friendship with others that "get it"!!!


----------



## DisneyStitch626

Oh wow! That will be awesome for them. And for you too, cause then you have more reason to go and visit DLR!  Hope it works out for them.


----------



## DizNee Luver

DisneyStitch626 said:


> Oh wow! That will be awesome for them. And for you too, cause then you have more reason to go and visit DLR!  Hope it works out for them.



It's exciting and sad all at the same time.  I've had the boys home and they've been wonderful helpers with the kids.  It's also given Mike & I the chance to go out on Friday evenings for karaoke (which is how I recharge)....but if they both go, I won't have child care (nor will I be able to afford it with having 2 special needs kids).....but it's time.......I would never hold them back or ask them to stay.  I'm darn lucky to have had their help this long!!

On the plus side.......awesome room rates and discounts.....access to Company D (CM store) and yes.......a VALID reason to go to Disneyland more often!!


----------



## DisneyStitch626

Hm, I never thought about that aspect. That would be tough getting used to. I hope you can find some help with them gone. 

All those bonuses sound so nice. Company D sounds exciting! I hope we get to go on the Diva trip!


----------



## DizNee Luver

DisneyStitch626 said:


> Hm, I never thought about that aspect. That would be tough getting used to. I hope you can find some help with them gone.
> 
> All those bonuses sound so nice. Company D sounds exciting! I hope we get to go on the Diva trip!



I'm sure Jill will arrange it for the ladies!


----------



## DizNee Luver

I can't believe we're down to 3 days!!!!





















Main Street Tree.  It's magnificent to see in person!!  I've included some close ups on the ornaments on this HUGE tree!!!
​


----------



## Trentmom

Gorgeous Tree

3 days!!!!!

Can't wait to see all Christmas pics you capture on your trip


----------



## kelmac284

Heck I am just excited to see you on Friday!! The girls are really excited too to see Anthony and Addy and the twins as well as you all!!  You guys are going to have so much fun.  My trip is not too far off either although we have to get through xmas first.  I am excited but have so much else going on that I haven't thought about it much LOL.

I can't wait to see Carsland all decked out as well as the rest of the parks.

Can't wait to see you and then of course hear how the trip was when you get back and see all your pics!! Will get me excited for my trip which by then will be a lot closer!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Trentmom said:


> Gorgeous Tree
> 
> 3 days!!!!!
> 
> Can't wait to see all Christmas pics you capture on your trip



It will be great having more time to capture those pictures too (and more cameras).  Might let Mike take the lead on picture taking this trip and actually see stuff with my eyes instead of thru the camera lens!!!  I'll still take pics.....but Mike has that fancy camera and know his pics will be clearer and nicer than mine......so I may relax this time around!!



kelmac284 said:


> Heck I am just excited to see you on Friday!! The girls are really excited too to see Anthony and Addy and the twins as well as you all!!  You guys are going to have so much fun.  My trip is not too far off either although we have to get through xmas first.  I am excited but have so much else going on that I haven't thought about it much LOL.
> 
> I can't wait to see Carsland all decked out as well as the rest of the parks.
> 
> Can't wait to see you and then of course hear how the trip was when you get back and see all your pics!! Will get me excited for my trip which by then will be a lot closer!!



I'm excited for Friday night too!!! I feel so honored that so many of you were willing to come and meet up with us for dinner!!!  The kids will enjoy having some other kids to hang with for a bit......should make for a fun dinner!!!


----------



## 6Smiles

Wow - the time has just flown by.  dancing time. I am not sure if we are going into the park on the 15th or not. DH's graduation is until noon so I will call you when we are finished on Saturday to schedule a time to meet up.

Kris


----------



## DizNee Luver

6Smiles said:


> Wow - the time has just flown by.  dancing time. I am not sure if we are going into the park on the 15th or not. DH's graduation is until noon so I will call you when we are finished on Saturday to schedule a time to meet up.
> 
> Kris



No, we're just gonna hang out at the hotel or DTD on the 15th......so let me know when you're ready to meet up. The only thing later in the day is a 7:30pm dinner ressie.


----------



## DizNee Luver

Working on last minute things.....went to the bank and got cash out for the Disney snacks, Disney tips (since we're using gift cards and can't pay the tip with those) and gas.  After having my # hacked a short time ago.....don't want to chance it.  Gas stations are notorious for skimmers and problems.  I also got my "Mouse-Keeping" tip envelopes done for our stay at the PPH.






Have a few more prescriptions we're hoping to get filled (we need them early because we'll be out of town....so who knows if the insurance will approve them or not).  Then some last minute laundry and house cleaning......don't want to come home to a dirty house! 

We packed up my Disney books, memorabilia books/magazines and Disney CD's to make room on my book shelf for our Christmas movies about 2 weeks ago.  Tyler set the box inside the garage.....well a week ago we noticed water on the box.  I looked inside and EVERYTHING WAS SOAKED!!!  Water and books are a BAD, BAD mix!  Some of my 50th Anniversary stuff from Disneyland was ruined and it made me ill.   We dried everything the best we could but we have a lot of crispy, warped pages.........   Anywhos......we discovered that the roof was leaking (just in that one spot).  The roofer finally made it out today and he found nails all over the roof.  We're guessing the owners had put Christmas lights all over the roof.  Well it's those nails that are causing the problem and he's surprised we don't have more problems.  So now we're waiting to see if the roof will be replaced while we're gone.  Problem is........I've set the DVR up for the 11 days we're gone and they need the satellite dish removed and then we'll need to have it put back up when we get home.  Well.....no satellite up, no taping......   Ok, it's just TV.....but we have a few (well between 3 adults) we have quite a few shows that we'd like to watch when we get back.  So now I'm gonna try and see if the satellite people can come out and maybe tripod it before we leave......wish me luck!!  (just what I needed....one more last minute thing to worry about).

Oh forgot to mention........Michayla's formula has been held up waiting on an insurance approval.  I called our supplier last week to let them know we were leaving this Friday......we need the formula, the syringes and tubes by Thursday......I'm not sure that's gonna happen!!!!  Ummm, people how do want me to feed my girl while we're on vacation??  I'm getting a tad irritated and stressed over all these things........

I should be saying "is it time to go?" but instead, I'm going "this is coming too fast"......... blah!!!


----------



## Escape2Disney

Oh no!! I'm sorry you're having so much pre-trip stress!  We're having some of our own here (I'm updating my TR with details soon).  Just remember, it won't be long before the Disney magic sweeps over your family and the rest of it will seem far, far away!


----------



## DisneyStitch626

Oh no Laurie! I hope they can get it all together before you go! Last thing you need is all this added stress!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Escape2Disney said:


> Oh no!! I'm sorry you're having so much pre-trip stress!  We're having some of our own here (I'm updating my TR with details soon).  Just remember, it won't be long before the Disney magic sweeps over your family and the rest of it will seem far, far away!



Thanx Carrie!!  I'm truly looking forward to walking under the train and entering Main Street......nothing else matters after that!!!



DisneyStitch626 said:


> Oh no Laurie! I hope they can get it all together before you go! Last thing you need is all this added stress!



Me too.....sounds like the supplier will get our stuff to us and enough formula to get us thru the trip......but I just didn't need all this extra stuff going on right now.

My mind has been so preoccupied with this sweet 10 mth old baby that is part of our post-camp group from this summer.  She coded last Weds night and went 25 mins with no heart beat.  She shouldn't still be here.  She has severe brain damage and the parents were given the results of the MRI this afternoon on brain function or lack of......... I know they are deep in prayer and with family to discuss what needs to happen next.  I can't imagine having to make those kind of decisions.....my heart just aches for this young family.  The moms faith is amazing and she speaks so openly about all the small miracles that has happened since she coded.  If you are a prayerful person and want to pray for baby Hayley:  the mom is asking for reversal of brain damage or for God to transition her to heaven.  Absolutely gut-wrenching......   All this stuff I'm dealing with seems trivial.


----------



## Trentmom

Cute Mousekeeping envelopes 

Sorry for all pre stress

That's a shame about your disney books and anniversary stuff 

Glad supplier will be able to hopefully give you enough formula to get through the trip

I am praying for that sweet little baby


----------



## DizNee Luver

Trentmom said:


> Cute Mousekeeping envelopes
> 
> Sorry for all pre stress
> 
> That's a shame about your disney books and anniversary stuff
> 
> Glad supplier will be able to hopefully give you enough formula to get through the trip
> 
> I am praying for that sweet little baby



Thanx Kelly......I'll survive all the stress but sheesh......I've had enough already!!

I was bummed out about the 50th stuff.....but I still have them....just not in pristine condition anymore.

Thanx for the prayers for Hayley.....her family needs them right now!


----------



## heaven2dc

DizNee Luver said:


> Thanx Carrie!!  I'm truly looking forward to walking under the train and entering Main Street......nothing else matters after that!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Me too.....sounds like the supplier will get our stuff to us and enough formula to get us thru the trip......but I just didn't need all this extra stuff going on right now.
> 
> My mind has been so preoccupied with this sweet 10 mth old baby that is part of our post-camp group from this summer.  She coded last Weds night and went 25 mins with no heart beat.  She shouldn't still be here.  She has severe brain damage and the parents were given the results of the MRI this afternoon on brain function or lack of......... I know they are deep in prayer and with family to discuss what needs to happen next.  I can't imagine having to make those kind of decisions.....my heart just aches for this young family.  The moms faith is amazing and she speaks so openly about all the small miracles that has happened since she coded.  If you are a prayerful person and want to pray for baby Hayley:  the mom is asking for reversal of brain damage or for God to transition her to heaven.  Absolutely gut-wrenching......   All this stuff I'm dealing with seems trivial.



My heart goes out to baby Hayley and her family!  She is definitely in my prayers for God's will (secretly hoping for reversal of brain damage).  I know this is a tough time and very stressful and I hope everything works out (for you and her family)!


----------



## DizNee Luver

heaven2dc said:


> My heart goes out to baby Hayley and her family!  She is definitely in my prayers for God's will (secretly hoping for reversal of brain damage).  I know this is a tough time and very stressful and I hope everything works out (for you and her family)!



 Thank you so much!! This baby has got prayers coming from all around the world!!  It's amazing the effect of passing on this information and how it gets passed on and again and again.  The small miracles this baby girl has had over the last week is proof of the power of prayer.

Once we hit the road, I'll let go of all the extra stress.....its just getting all this stuff finalized before we leave!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Strike up the band.....it's almost time!!!











Sleeping Beauty Castle in the daytime!!​


----------



## Trentmom

2 Days

 

I like those icicles on the castle


----------



## 6Smiles

Prayers for baby Hayley and her family. The strength of faith and leaving the destiny of a child in God's hands is truly a powerful reminder that all things are possible. 

Sorry you are having all these stress prior to leaving, but I am sure everything will work out just the way it is supposed to. The ruined Disney stuff and the roof leak is just awful, but at least you discovered it prior to leaving so you didn't have to come home to an even larger mess.

Have a fun and safe trip reaching DL.

Kris


----------



## DizNee Luver

Trentmom said:


> 2 Days
> 
> 
> 
> I like those icicles on the castle



It's quite a sight to see in person and especially at night (which is tomorrows pics!!)



6Smiles said:


> Prayers for baby Hayley and her family. The strength of faith and leaving the destiny of a child in God's hands is truly a powerful reminder that all things are possible.
> 
> Sorry you are having all these stress prior to leaving, but I am sure everything will work out just the way it is supposed to. The ruined Disney stuff and the roof leak is just awful, but at least you discovered it prior to leaving so you didn't have to come home to an even larger mess.
> 
> Have a fun and safe trip reaching DL.
> 
> Kris



The mom posted a short sentence saying she won't be updating anytime soon and requested prayers.  I'm afraid the news from the MRI wasn't what they were hoping for.  I know they didn't want to make the decision and am hoping God will for them.....but I think it's come to a point where they need to step in. Just heartbreaking!

I think stress before leaving is normal.....but with my kids special needs and meds/supplies, it just adds to it.

The roof leak just made me ill  but like you, I try to find the positive in it.  Much better it happened before we left and not while we're gone. (been there, done that......yikes!)


----------



## DizNee Luver

WE LEAVE TOMORROW!!!!!  Hard to believe after a long year of planning, changing venues, missing our son as he ventured off to WDW for 6mths, Michayla's open heart surgery and her self injurious behaviors, and all the loss suffered.......that we're finally going!!  By this time tomorrow....we will be headed south and on our way to our first stop in Sacramento!! 

I will try to update thru out the trip!!


























Sleeping Beauty Castle at night during the holidays!! So beautiful!!!

I just wanted to thank my followers (especially those who jumped from my WDW PTR to my DL PTR), my supporters this year (which you'll never know how much I appreciated your friendship) and those that pop in now & then!!!  Each one of you made this PTR special!!!
​


----------



## Trentmom

Gorgeous pictures!!

Safe travels and I hope you and your family have a magical time!!!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Trentmom said:


> Gorgeous pictures!!
> 
> Safe travels and I hope you and your family have a magical time!!!!



  Thanx Kelly!!!


----------



## DisneyStitch626

I hope you all have a wonderful and stress free trip Laurie! Have a magical time!


----------



## DizNee Luver

DisneyStitch626 said:


> I hope you all have a wonderful and stress free trip Laurie! Have a magical time!



 Thanx Andrea!!!


----------



## DisneyStitch626

Great photos also. Love that castle, and can't wait to see it all decorated next Christmas!


----------



## Minnie&Nana

Laurie, I am so very happy this trip is finally happening...and pray it will be more magical than you ever could have imagined! Give one another hugs from me. Honestly, I am so happy I could burst!


----------



## DizNee Luver

DisneyStitch626 said:


> Great photos also. Love that castle, and can't wait to see it all decorated next Christmas!



Are you going to Disneyland next Christmas????   Woo Hoo!!!



Minnie&Nana said:


> Laurie, I am so very happy this trip is finally happening...and pray it will be more magical than you ever could have imagined! Give one another hugs from me. Honestly, I am so happy I could burst!



Thank You Christine!!!   I've appreciated your friendship this year!!  We're pretty excited to get going and can't believe it's finally time!!  I had my doubts if this trip was going to happen.  I'm glad we're going to DL instead of WDW......I know we'll be much more comfortable there and knowing all the ins & outs, places to escape, etc will help the twins have a better trip as well!!


----------



## PHXscuba

Have a safe trip and best of luck to your family! I just found out a friend of mine is there this weekend with her family too. I'm so happy for anyone who gets to enjoy the holiday spirit there!

PHXscuba


----------



## DizNee Luver

PHXscuba said:


> Have a safe trip and best of luck to your family! I just found out a friend of mine is there this weekend with her family too. I'm so happy for anyone who gets to enjoy the holiday spirit there!
> 
> PHXscuba



 Thank You!!  We're excited!!


----------



## DisneyStitch626

DizNee Luver said:


> Are you going to Disneyland next Christmas????   Woo Hoo!!!



Yes, we hope to! As long as funds line up. I can't wait, because I think Seth will just be old enough to enjoy some of the characters and sights, but not old enough to have to pay to get in!


----------



## DizNee Luver

DisneyStitch626 said:


> Yes, we hope to! As long as funds line up. I can't wait, because I think Seth will just be old enough to enjoy some of the characters and sights, but not old enough to have to pay to get in!



Oh I hope it works out for you!!!!  It's such a wonderful time to go!!!  (and yay for FREE)


----------



## 6Smiles

I'm sorry Hayley is not doing well, continued prayers.

Have you been able to get the kinks worked out? I hope you have a wonderful trip down - looking forward to meeting you soon.

Kris


----------



## DizNee Luver

6Smiles said:


> I'm sorry Hayley is not doing well, continued prayers.
> 
> Have you been able to get the kinks worked out? I hope you have a wonderful trip down - looking forward to meeting you soon.
> 
> Kris



Thank you.....Hayley's mom posted today that they're spending time holding her, stroking her hair, changing her diapers and bathing her.....making memories as they wait for God to take her home.  It's heartbreaking and inspiring to see the faith this couple has.  Very moving but extremely sad.

As for the kinks......YES, we just got the last thing dealt with.....our medical supplies just showed up!!!  We got formula yesterday and all the prescriptions......what a headache though........  

Now we're bathing all the kids, putting them in jammies (early)......having them pick up the downstairs....then we'll do dinner (Dairy Queen), watch a Christmas movie and then head to bed early!!!  The kids are doing this   I think they're excited!!!


----------



## DnA2010

Have a wonderful trip, can't wait to hear all about it! 


-ally


----------



## Minnie&Nana

Happy and safe travels and have the most magical time ever!!! Sending loads of love and...


----------



## DizNee Luver

DnA2010 said:


> Have a wonderful trip, can't wait to hear all about it!
> 
> 
> -ally





Minnie&Nana said:


> Happy and safe travels and have the most magical time ever!!! Sending loads of love and...



Thank You Ally and Christine!!!!  We're heading within the hour.  I will try and check in during the trip!!!

Just a Reminder:

Today is a travel day to Sacramento
Saturday is also a travel day to Hollywood
Sunday is a travel/arrival day at the PPH
Monday begins our Disneyland Parks time!!!!


----------



## Minnie&Nana

DizNee Luver said:


> Thank You Ally and Christine!!!! We're heading within the hour. I will try and check in during the trip!!!
> 
> Just a Reminder:
> 
> Today is a travel day to Sacramento
> Saturday is also a travel day to Hollywood
> Sunday is a travel/arrival day at the PPH
> Monday begins our Disneyland Parks time!!!!


 
So glad for the reminder!!! We have company all weekend, so Monday I can hope for a quick FB check-in! SO excited for you! Enjoy dinner in Sacamento - will Grumpy Grandma be joining you?


----------



## debrapagliasotti

Oh phooey, I missed your send off! 

I wish you a safe, magical, pixie dust filled trip! Cant wait to hear all about it!


----------



## Caroline NZ

Hope your long trip down is going well


----------



## Trentmom

Following you on Fb

Hope you had a nice time tonight at dinner


----------



## kaci

Safe travels!


----------



## TJRmomma

Been awhile since I posted on here...
Have a safe and fun trip!


----------



## Teki

wishing you a safe trip! have tons of fun!


----------



## yupikgal

Pixie Dust & off to Neverland!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

debrapagliasotti said:


> Oh phooey, I missed your send off!
> 
> I wish you a safe, magical, pixie dust filled trip! Cant wait to hear all about it!





Caroline NZ said:


> Hope your long trip down is going well





Trentmom said:


> Following you on Fb
> 
> Hope you had a nice time tonight at dinner





kaci said:


> Safe travels!





TJRmomma said:


> Been awhile since I posted on here...
> Have a safe and fun trip!





Teki said:


> wishing you a safe trip! have tons of fun!





yupikgal said:


> Pixie Dust & off to Neverland!!



 Thank You everyone for the warm wishes!!!  Friday was a good travel day, ending with a fun dinner with lots of Dis and high school friends and family.  Today started good but then when we hit Hollywood it took a major nose dive.......can't wait to be out of here in the morning and start our Disneyland portion of the trip!!!

I'll leave you with this pic!






The only good part of coming to Hollywood!


----------



## Trentmom

Sorry Hollywood was a bust 

That sundae is so cool

Trent has that same shirt


----------



## DizNee Luver

Trentmom said:


> Sorry Hollywood was a bust
> 
> That sundae is so cool
> 
> Trent has that same shirt



Thanx......we were all tired and disappointed.  We had a very restless night.....very loud in that part of town and sirens all night long.  Was very happy to get up and move on down the road.  

We're checked in to the Paradise Pier Hotel and am happy to be here!!  OH.......I cried when I saw Derek!!  Yup, I'm one of those moms!!


----------



## Trentmom

DizNee Luver said:


> Thanx......we were all tired and disappointed.  We had a very restless night.....very loud in that part of town and sirens all night long.  Was very happy to get up and move on down the road.
> 
> We're checked in to the Paradise Pier Hotel and am happy to be here!!  OH.......I cried when I saw Derek!!  Yup, I'm one of those moms!!



Aw, I would have cried too if I had not seen my song in that long


----------



## nicholaseck

Sorry your Hollywood day was a bust. It wasn't very good in 05, somewhat better in 2010. Maybe this is our sign that we go to get Ice Cream, then bail on it.  Give Derek a big hug from us . We miss him and hope he has had a better time in Florida since we last talked. Enjoy Disneyland and do not forget to take lots of pictures for me to drool over until late February.


----------



## DizNee Luver

Trentmom said:


> Aw, I would have cried too if I had not seen my song in that long



I'm just an emotional kinda gal too....so with the year I've had, the worries and stresses of late....it was a nice release!!  Good thing my boys are used to me being that way......lol



nicholaseck said:


> Sorry your Hollywood day was a bust. It wasn't very good in 05, somewhat better in 2010. Maybe this is our sign that we go to get Ice Cream, then bail on it.  Give Derek a big hug from us . We miss him and hope he has had a better time in Florida since we last talked. Enjoy Disneyland and do not forget to take lots of pictures for me to drool over until late February.



2005 was horrible and they had cleaned it up quite a bit for our 2010 trip but this was very reminiscent of 2005......blech!


----------



## PHXscuba

DizNee Luver said:


> Thank You everyone for the warm wishes!!!  Friday was a good travel day, ending with a fun dinner with lots of Dis and high school friends and family.  Today started good but then when we hit Hollywood it took a major nose dive.......can't wait to be out of here in the morning and start our Disneyland portion of the trip!!!
> 
> I'll leave you with this pic!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only good part of coming to Hollywood!



So how far did you make it through the sundae?

PHXscuba


----------



## DizNee Luver

PHXscuba said:


> So how far did you make it through the sundae?
> 
> PHXscuba



We have a pic of the leftover but we made a good dent in it!!  (because we did this before dinner........lol)


----------



## DizNee Luver

Thought maybe I should check in.......we're down to about 19 hrs before we leave Anaheim.  Today is a down day.  I worked on packing stuff and doing our last minute shopping.  I also met up with 6smiles (Kris) who brought me a HUGE rolling duffel bag filled with clothes she passed onto my family!!!  (so grateful for these) 

We had purchased Derek a one day ticket (I did it online and accidentally got a childs 1 day PH instead of an adult one) so we gave it to Tyler this afternoon and paid to upgrade it to the adult ticket for a whole whooping $6.00 more.  So he's enjoying some alone time and will probably go back this evening.

We're doing dinner at Tortilla Jo's at 6pm and then just hanging out in the room watching tv and WoC.

We have a wonderful view, have had an awesome time and the twins did amazingly good this week.  I have lots to share and pictures galore......but it might surprise you all........I didn't take bajillions of pictures this time.....I let Mike take the lead and I did some detailed pics or filled in at times.  It was kinda nice to just do and enjoy.  Don't worry....we still have tons of pics!!

We head as far as Willows, CA tomorrow and then home on Monday. I hear my home town got some snow today and we may have some snow in the passes on the way home.....so fingers crossed that the weather warms up and we don't encounter any problems on the road!

See ya soon!! 

PS:  We had a celebrity sighting with pics!!


----------



## heaven2dc

So glad you had a great time - hard to believe your trip is almost over!  Can't wait to read all about it and see some cool pics


----------



## DizNee Luver

heaven2dc said:


> So glad you had a great time - hard to believe your trip is almost over!  Can't wait to read all about it and see some cool pics



Thank you!!  It was a really good trip and I can't wait to share our week with everyone!!


----------



## debrapagliasotti

Sounds like you have had a great week! Cant wait to hear all about it


----------



## DizNee Luver

debrapagliasotti said:


> Sounds like you have had a great week! Cant wait to hear all about it



We did!!


----------



## yupikgal

Anxious to read/see your TR report!!    I'm now planning my next DL adventure, glad I have 6 months to plan this time!!  Can't wait to give the gift of fun to my son & his girlfriend for Xmas!!


----------



## DnA2010

Can't wait for TR!!


----------



## Escape2Disney

I hope you made it home before the ugly weather!  Medford, Phoenix, Rogue River and I think Ashland schools were all closed today.


----------



## Trentmom

Welcome Home

I know you had wash to do and I saw you had Christmas shopping to do

Now that you are having snow, be a fine time to start your TR


No pressure


----------



## DizNee Luver

yupikgal said:


> Anxious to read/see your TR report!!    I'm now planning my next DL adventure, glad I have 6 months to plan this time!!  Can't wait to give the gift of fun to my son & his girlfriend for Xmas!!



YAY!!!  What a nice gift!!  I'm planning on doing that for Nick and his fiance during the Diva trip (as long as I get my inheritance in time).



DnA2010 said:


> Can't wait for TR!!



Thank You!!!  I'm at the mercy of my hubby "fixing" photos from his camera before I can start my TR.  He takes them in raw form so he can adjust light and color. Usually I just point and shoot and trip report from there......lol



Escape2Disney said:


> I hope you made it home before the ugly weather!  Medford, Phoenix, Rogue River and I think Ashland schools were all closed today.



We got very lucky Carrie!  We shot thru the middle of the storms and pretty much missed out on all the ugliness!!  We had some wind issues north of Sacramento and saw a little snow mixed in the rain over the passes but we stayed above freezing the whole way and just wet roads....no ice!!  It snowed here the night we came home......so very good timing!!



Trentmom said:


> Welcome Home
> 
> I know you had wash to do and I saw you had Christmas shopping to do
> 
> Now that you are having snow, be a fine time to start your TR
> 
> 
> No pressure



Thanks Kelly!!  I am done with my shopping but as I posted above.....I need Mike to start fixing photos AND I have to organize photos in order.  Since we used 3 cameras, I have to put them in the right spot and rename them so my computer won't put them back to where I just moved them from.  It's a real headache.  

I am working on things so I can start but I'm also dealing with major back pain and I'm starting to lose precious sleep because of it.  Even taking a muscle relaxant and pain pill isn't knocking me out.


----------



## kelmac284

Glad you made it home safe and sounded like you had a great trip.  I too am anxious to hear your report but take your time.  There is a lot going on and I know all too well how the pain thing goes.  I suffer from migraines but have been lucky and haven't had any bad episodes in over a year till last week.  I have had one off and on for over a week now complete with nausea and dizziness.  FUN times, NOT LOL.  We will all be here to read it whenever you get around to it.


----------



## Trentmom

Sorry to hear about your back. Hope you feel better soon


----------



## DizNee Luver

We're home, caught up on laundry, kids back in school, Mike back to work and got a few days of pictures organized......so that must mean it's TRIP REPORT TIME!!!! 

Friday, December 7th:

We were up early and on the road by 6am.  This is my happy little family early in the morning.....lol






The drive at this time of day is nice....not a lot of traffic.  The kids are pretty quiet, especially after starting a DVD for them.  Mike, Tyler & I listen to Disney music and Christmas music.  As we're headed south, I decide to look to see if one of my Dis/FB friends happened to list where she worked on her FB page so I can surprise her at work.  She did put where she works, so I google mapped it and we decided to make a stop in Grants Pass to see Cathy.











It was kinda funny, I go into the vet's office she works at and ask the receptionist if Cathy is working today.  I tell her that we're friends but haven't actually met in person........ I think she thought I was a crazy lady!!  Cathy comes out from the back and instantly knew who I was (that's always a good thing......)  We only kept her a few minutes as she needed to get to work and we needed to head south.....but it was great finally meeting up in person.  I believe we've been friends thru the Dis and then FB since 2008 or 09......so it was definitely time we met up!!

We continued on to Medford...well south of Medford for an early lunch at McDonald's.  We actually had to wait for 10 minutes for them to start serving lunch.

After lunch he continued on our journey.  I took a few pics as we went down the road.











California Inspection Station:






Just a little fog.....











Mt Shasta is always a favorite of mine when taking this trip but today, the mountain was surrounded by clouds.
















I love these trucks.....a rainbow of color....unfortunately, I wasn't able to get a clear picture on the road.






We drove a little further and saw that this beautiful mountain was out of the clouds, so we actually pulled over to get a few pictures.


























Further down the road.....






We thought these clouds were interesting.
















We were nearing our destination today when we saw the Sacramento Airport off to our left.






Next up will be our stay and dinner in Sacramento!!


----------



## Trentmom

What a beautiful drive you have. Love all the mountain pics

How cool you surprised you friend like that. 

Can't wait for more


----------



## DizNee Luver

kelmac284 said:


> Glad you made it home safe and sounded like you had a great trip.  I too am anxious to hear your report but take your time.  There is a lot going on and I know all too well how the pain thing goes.  I suffer from migraines but have been lucky and haven't had any bad episodes in over a year till last week.  I have had one off and on for over a week now complete with nausea and dizziness.  FUN times, NOT LOL.  We will all be here to read it whenever you get around to it.



I get migraines too.....usually 3-4 a year.....totally takes me out for a day and then the next few days I just feel blah.



Trentmom said:


> Sorry to hear about your back. Hope you feel better soon



Thank you.....so far I haven't found any relief.  I'll be managing and then I'm blubbering from all the pain.  Not how I had envisioned the holidays.



Trentmom said:


> What a beautiful drive you have. Love all the mountain pics
> 
> How cool you surprised you friend like that.
> 
> Can't wait for more



It really is a beautiful drive but also treacherous if you hit the passes during storms.  We truly lucked out on our drive!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

When I left off, we were passing the Sacramento Airport.  We're almost to our stop for the night.











We stayed at the Homewood Suites, Natomas/Sac Airport.  I was afraid with it being listed at the airport that we'd have plane traffic and noise.....but I don't really think we were that close to the airport (I could be totally wrong on this).  In Portland you see a line of hotels that basically parallel the runways......we were not doing that here.  I would stay at the Homewood Suites for the entire trip and be very happy.  They are roomy, comfortable, have a working kitchen and are usually affordable.  With a family my size, we always need 2 rooms, so staying here....we were together.











We had a 2 bedroom/2 bathroom suite.  When you walk in, our kitchen was on the left.  Complete with microwave, dishwasher, stove and fridge......full size fridge!











Straight ahead was the living room area.  The couch opens up to a bed.
















To the right of the living room is one of the bedrooms with 2 beds and a bathroom.





















To the left of the living room is the master bedroom and bathroom.





















What's nice about the bathrooms is the large vanity and sink area is outside of the bathroom.  The beds were very comfortable and tons of pillows.  Breakfast is included in the cost of the room.

We put Tyler and Anthony in the first bedroom, Addy and Shyann slept on the couch sleeper and Mike & I shared the king size bed with Michayla.  Let's just say the bed wasn't big enough for the 3 of us.  Michayla is quite the bed piggie!!

The kids played and watched a little tv before we headed out for dinner.


----------



## DnA2010

wooohooo!!!! 1st day of vacation and I sit down with my eggnog latte (eggnog went in place of the milk when I realized we had no more milk! oops!) it is yummy, head on Dis and my subscribed threads and YAY you have started!! 
Not sure when our next trip will be, so for now, I will enjoy through your exciting adventure! 
Can't wait for more!


----------



## DizNee Luver

We headed out to find The Old Spaghetti Factory.  This was where we were gonna meet up with a couple people from my high school and then some lovely Divas from the DIS.  We had talked on FB about the best place to go and I pretty much let the people from the area decide where we should go (big group, good food, etc).  We didn't realize we would be going into downtown Sacramento on a Friday evening.  The traffic was horrible!! We found the restaurant but parking was a nightmare.  We drove around for quite a while until we realized the restaurant had a lot behind the restaurant and luckily, someone was leaving so we finally got parked.  (all before I had a panic attack).  We go in and we're told our party is in the back, so we made our way through and everyone was there.  I got to see a classmate I graduated with~~Beverly and her husband, her older sister Trudy with her husband and daughter Shiloh (who was about Addy's age).  I also had 4 Dis Divas in attendance!!!  Kelly/kelmac284 with her 2 daughters Katie & Shelby, Kelly's mom Rosemarie (also a Diva) and her dad (the kids had met all of Kelly's family last year at the Portland Zoo so it was fun for them to already have some friends at the meal).  Lisa/LisaCat and her husband and one of our new Divas~Linda/Grumpy Grandma and her husband.  We had one more Diva that was hoping to attend but she wasn't able to make it .  You were missed Janelle/MommywithDreams!!

So let's see.......I guess we had 21 people for dinner!!  (Thank You Kelly for making the reservation for our group!!)


























Trudy and her husband:






Rosemarie and Katie:






Anthony, Addy & Shiloh:






Michayla, Shyann & Tyler:











Lisa, her hubby and Kelly:






Mike was playing with different settings on his camera.  These were very dark, but he was able to lighten it....but the color is a bit off and also grainy.





















More dinner pics to come!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

DnA2010 said:


> wooohooo!!!! 1st day of vacation and I sit down with my eggnog latte (eggnog went in place of the milk when I realized we had no more milk! oops!) it is yummy, head on Dis and my subscribed threads and YAY you have started!!
> Not sure when our next trip will be, so for now, I will enjoy through your exciting adventure!
> Can't wait for more!



I'm glad I could fill the void!!   I have so many pics to organize......so this report could take some time to get done.  I've only organized the 3 travel days and the first park day.  (the park day took me all day to organize into one folder and renumber......awwwwkkkkkkk)

So will finish my dinner pics and then I have to start working on park day #2.


----------



## DizNee Luver

How about some food pics?!!!  The food was very good and they offer gluten free pasta.....so Shy was a happy girl....she LOVES spaghetti!!

Minestrone Soup:






Salad:






Kids Macaroni & Cheese and Grilled Cheese Sandwich:






Shy's Gluten-Free Spaghetti and Ty's Lasagna:











Crab Stuffed Ravioli:






Chicken Marsala:






Dinner was tasty but the company was better!!!  Unfortunately, the restaurant was really loud.  There was a huge party back behind us and it made it hard to socialize during the meal.  I thought the wait staff did a great job considering how loud and busy the restaurant was.  I would definitely go back and eat there again!!

I want to thank Kelly for the use of some of her pictures from that night.  Her pics will have a date stamp on them.  She got some good pics!!

Me with Trudy & Bev:











Linda and her husband:






Rosemarie and Katie:






Lisa and her husband:











Me, Michayla and Mike:






Shyann and Tyler:






Shelby, Anthony and Addy:






Shyann:











The kids!! (Shelby, Anthony, Katie, Addy & Shiloh):






Our bill for 6 people (3 adult, 3 child) with tip:  $80.34  Not too shabby!!

We said our goodbyes and thanked everyone for joining us and then headed back to the motel for a little tv before calling it a day.


----------



## PHXscuba

DizNee Luver said:


> When I left off, we were passing the Sacramento Airport.  We're almost to our stop for the night.
> 
> I would stay at the Homewood Suites for the entire trip and be very happy.  They are roomy, comfortable, have a working kitchen and are usually affordable.  With a family my size, we always need 2 rooms, so staying here....we were together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We had a 2 bedroom/2 bathroom suite.  When you walk in, our kitchen was on the left.  Complete with microwave, dishwasher, stove and fridge......full size fridge!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Straight ahead was the living room area.  The couch opens up to a bed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To the right of the living room is one of the bedrooms with 2 beds and a bathroom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To the left of the living room is the master bedroom and bathroom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's nice about the bathrooms is the large vanity and sink area is outside of the bathroom.  The beds were very comfortable and tons of pillows.  Breakfast is included in the cost of the room.
> 
> We put Tyler and Anthony in the first bedroom, Addy and Shyann slept on the couch sleeper and Mike & I shared the king size bed with Michayla.  Let's just say the bed wasn't big enough for the 3 of us.  Michayla is quite the bed piggie!!
> 
> The kids played and watched a little tv before we headed out for dinner.



We've also stayed at a Homewood Suites with this setup, I think it was in Palm Springs. I like the two beds and then the master with a king. Would totally stay in this setup again too. Unfortunately, I've found that several of the Homewood Suites (including the one nearest Disneyland) have only one bed in each room of the 2-bedroom!  Just in case you want to stay at one again ... check the bed situation.

I'm enjoying your TR; I have an aunt in Klamath Falls so I was enjoying the Mt. Shasta pictures.

PHXscuba


----------



## Trentmom

Hotel looks really nice

Looks like a fun time at dinner.

Food looked really good too


----------



## Escape2Disney

Great report so far!  If your friend Cathy in GP is interested, we live about 8 miles from where she works - we'd love to meet more Disney friends! 

I'm really glad to hear you made it over the pass when you did.  Not long after you were through (maybe a day or two), there was a HUGE pile-up on the Siskiyou pass!  Between 60-100 cars involved.  Thankfully everyone made it out alive.

Parking in Downtown Sacramento is a nightmare!  We lived in Sac for 9 years and I never got used to the horrible parking situation.  I'm glad you enjoyed your dinner.  It looks like a fun group!


----------



## DizNee Luver

PHXscuba said:


> We've also stayed at a Homewood Suites with this setup, I think it was in Palm Springs. I like the two beds and then the master with a king. Would totally stay in this setup again too. Unfortunately, I've found that several of the Homewood Suites (including the one nearest Disneyland) have only one bed in each room of the 2-bedroom!  Just in case you want to stay at one again ... check the bed situation.
> 
> I'm enjoying your TR; I have an aunt in Klamath Falls so I was enjoying the Mt. Shasta pictures.
> 
> PHXscuba



We stayed in 2010 at the Homewood Suites in Fairfield and loved it.  If I could have found it for all our travel nights, we would have stayed there exclusively.  We've never thought about the one in Anaheim because we like to stay close or on site.  I don't like having to rely on transportation to get to and from the parks.

Mt Shasta is just beautiful this time of year!!



Trentmom said:


> Hotel looks really nice
> 
> Looks like a fun time at dinner.
> 
> Food looked really good too



It was nice but the one in Fairfield our suite was bigger.....but this was still spacious enough....especially for one night.

Dinner was fun, I just wish we could have held conversations with people at the other end of our table. It seemed a bit dis-jointed but I think everyone had a good time and a good meal.



Escape2Disney said:


> Great report so far!  If your friend Cathy in GP is interested, we live about 8 miles from where she works - we'd love to meet more Disney friends!
> 
> I'm really glad to hear you made it over the pass when you did.  Not long after you were through (maybe a day or two), there was a HUGE pile-up on the Siskiyou pass!  Between 60-100 cars involved.  Thankfully everyone made it out alive.
> 
> Parking in Downtown Sacramento is a nightmare!  We lived in Sac for 9 years and I never got used to the horrible parking situation.  I'm glad you enjoyed your dinner.  It looks like a fun group!



Carrie do you have a Facebook page?  Cathy doesn't get on the Dis very much but she does use FB.......a ton of us ladies are friends over there.  If you do have a page, , message me your info so I can "friend" you and then I can introduce you to Cathy.

We were soooooooo lucky when it came to the wind storm and the passes.  We could tell there were areas that would be very hazardous once the temp dropped below freezing.  That pileup was crazy!!!  I'm glad to hear no one was fatal injured in that.....that's usually not the case.  I'm also glad we missed it totally!

I'm not sure anyone thought about it being a Friday night when we picked the restaurant.  It was a tad scary, the way people were driving downtown was YIKES!!!   It all worked out, but I would definitely avoid the downtown area at dinner time on a Friday!!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Day Two started a bit earlier than we wanted, but Shyann was ready to get going....so reluctantly we pulled ourselves out of bed and got ready for the day.  We went downstairs for the complimentary breakfast.  They offer a nice variety of hot and cold foods.  The family seemed to enjoy the waffle iron that flips over.





















After breakfast it was time to reload the van and kids and head south.  We are going to meet up with a gal I've been friends with on Facebook for a few years.  We both have daughters with Pierre Robin Sequence.  (it's a condition that happens in the womb and basically one thing happens and then it snowballs)  Michayla was born with a significant cleft palate, funky little ears, wide set eyes, feeding issues and heart defects.  So it was nice to finally meet another mom who knew what we were dealing with.  So instead of going down I-5, we would be going down Hwy 99 and stopping south of Visalia in Tulare.  It was a tad foggy this morning.
















We met Paula and Morgan at the McDonald's, just off the Hwy.  Paula brought us a gift bag full of goodies!!  Her dad makes these trees and it was a decoration in our hotel room at the Pier for the week and now is decorating our dresser in our bedroom!!






She had glow bracelets, activity booklets and stickers for the kids.  She had a couple plastic snow globes and she made a stop at her favorite bakery for some Portugese rolls.  (sweet and delicious!)

This is Paula:






This is Paula & Morgan:











Me with the twins:






Morgan and the twins:











It was a fun lunch.......even Shy thought so!!






But alas, it was time for us to continue on our way.  So we said our goodbyes and headed towards Hollywood.


----------



## DizNee Luver

So down the road we went.  I took pictures along the way.  This was as we were nearing the Grapevine.






Gotta love signs like this......


























These are Pyramid Lake up on the Grapevine.































The freeway traffic going North is on the wrong side of us......kinda weird!






This as we were coming into Valencia......Six Flags.





















Getting closer to Hollywood!


----------



## DisneyStitch626

Yay! You started! Awesome photos, as usual. Looks like dinner was fun and yummy. I love Old Spaghetti Factory.


----------



## DizNee Luver

DisneyStitch626 said:


> Yay! You started! Awesome photos, as usual. Looks like dinner was fun and yummy. I love Old Spaghetti Factory.



That was our first time there and we really enjoyed it.  We were so touched by the amount of people that came.....fun evening!


----------



## DizNee Luver

We arrived at our motel for the night~~Best Western Hollywood Plaza Inn.  We were right up from all the action on Hollywood Blvd.  Great for the closeness but bad for the noise level all night! 






We had 2 rooms, both with 2 queen beds.  We had requested connecting rooms so I was a bit annoyed that originally that had us in rooms across from each other.  Now this wasn't a hallway across from each other, we're talking a driveway distance apart (2 buildings separated by the driveway in and then railings around the upper floors).  I told them that wasn't acceptable so they were able to find 2 rooms side by side....not connecting but we were able to make it work.  











It's funny, when I was sorting these pictures I discovered that our 2 rooms had different bed coverings or one of the rooms was missing the gold bedspread.

Room 1:


























Room 2:
















The kids getting comfortable in the rooms:
















After we got everything into the rooms, we headed down to the Walk of Fame so we could go to Madame Tussaud's Wax Museum.  Here are some pics Mike took along the way.
















So we got to the entrance of the wax museum only to find it roped off and an employee standing in the entrance.  The place had been rented out for a private event from 4pm on.  (we got there just past 4)  I told the guy that I had pre-purchased my tickets online from their website and today was the only day we could use them.  I asked if there was someone that would be able to refund our money.  I paid $115 for our tickets and I can't just throw that kind of money away.  He radioed for about 15 mins. before someone finally came down to speak with us.  Here's our motley crew as we were waiting.






Sarah came down and we explained our dilemma and she asked if we could come back tomorrow but I told her we had to be leaving at 7am so that would be impossible.  She told us the information about the museum being closed had been on the website for a month but I purchased our tickets in October and there was no reason for me to go back online after that.....so we never saw that notice.  She looked at my receipt and tickets and said "since you bought these tickets through a 3rd party, I can't refund your money here".  Ummmmmmmmm, the 3rd party is the one you have on your "official" website.  At this point I was feeling sick.....the only reason we were staying in Hollywood (expensive motels in this area.....$360 for 2 rms) was to do the museum.  We chose this over the Farmer's Market/The Grove, Universal CityWalk, LaBrea Tar Pits/LACMA, etc.  So we were very disappointed and it was looking like I would also be out the $115.  Sarah had disappeared for a few minutes and came back with a business card.  She said I could try emailing this gal and explain our situation to see if they would refund our money.  She didn't sound very confident.....so we left, pretty down.
















We decided to go to the Disney Soda Fountain next (which was the plan after the museum).  Pics to come!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

It was close to dinner time, but our plan was to do ice cream at the Disney Soda Fountain but not a meal.  So since we were right there.....we started with dessert!!  When we went in 2010, we had quite a wait to be seated.....but today, we got right in.






I asked Mike to get a picture of the menu......and this is what I got....guess next time I need to specify that I actually want a picture of the menu items and prices......lol






We ordered Mickey's Masterpiece Sundae, which is 8 scoops of ice cream, hot fudge, caramel and marshmallow and then a whole can of whip cream (nuts and cherries....but we opted out of the nuts due to Shy's allergies).  The sundae is $29.95......actually a great deal!!  Individual sundaes run $5.95 to $8.95 each.

After we ordered, Mike got some pictures of merchandise available.
















Here's the sundae being made!!































A few more pics of the place:





















Back to the creation!!
















More Disney Soda Fountain to come!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

The big announcement and presentation of Mickey's Masterpiece!!






We had vanilla, chocolate, chocolate chip mint, peppermint, cookies & cream scoops of ice cream.  (the cookies and cream was an oversight on our part.....we had them replace the rocky road with vanilla....but cookies and cream would have wheat.....oops)











The kids LOVED it!!! My favorite was the peppermint ice cream with marshmallow topping and whip cream!!
















Even Michayla enjoyed her little tastes!!











Once everyone started lugging out, Mike got up to get a few more pics.































Well we made a pretty decent dent in our sundae......this was what was leftover.











We all got one of these pins for ordering this sundae.....which was a cool little perk!!






One more pic before heading back to the motel.






Even with the ice cream being delicious....we were a bit defeated on how the day had ended.  We thought about driving out to Universal CityWalk, but parking at the motel was tight and traffic on a Saturday night was heavy.....so we went back to our rooms.  While I bathed the girls, Mike & Tyler walked about 1/2 blk to Subway to bring dinner back to the rooms.  We ate in the rooms and called it a day.  

The tv didn't offer many channels (and what they did get didn't come in great or were in spanish).....so this helped us get the kids to sleep early.

The motel was ok, nothing fancy.....but expensive!  Being close to all the action on Hollywood & Highland......we heard sirens all night long as well as the traffic sounds.  I probably would chose to stay a little further away next time we go to Hollywood or make it a day trip from Disneyland like we've done in the past.


----------



## PHXscuba

Bummer that Hollywood was a letdown. I have never stayed there (with family in OC we just make LA a day trip too), but I think if I ever went to Universal/Hollywood/zoo etc. I would stay near Universal. 

Love the Mickey Masterpiece. I also loved the movie decor circling the Soda Fountain. And the pictures of the celebrities who came there to eat. Was the scaffolding outside gone when you were there? Looks like it from your photos.

PHXscuba


----------



## DizNee Luver

PHXscuba said:


> Bummer that Hollywood was a letdown. I have never stayed there (with family in OC we just make LA a day trip too), but I think if I ever went to Universal/Hollywood/zoo etc. I would stay near Universal.
> 
> Love the Mickey Masterpiece. I also loved the movie decor circling the Soda Fountain. And the pictures of the celebrities who came there to eat. Was the scaffolding outside gone when you were there? Looks like it from your photos.
> 
> PHXscuba



I think if I had realized that Universal was as close as it was, we would have stayed more in that area.

I don't recall any scaffolding.


----------



## DizNee Luver

So I forgot to mention this.  When we went to the Walk of Fame in 2005 (our first time), we were really disappointed in how dirty that area was and how it was covered with costumed people scamming tourists for their money if you want a picture of them.  The only reason we gave it another shot in 2010 was to go to the Disney Soda Fountain.  We were pleasantly surprised at how much cleaner, uncluttered and no costumed freaks.  So we had no problem considering it again for this trip.  Well........it's back to 2005 again, except the characters used to totally take up the area in front of Mann's Chinese Theater......now they take up sidewalks and any larger area in front of a business.  You couldn't even walk down the sidewalks without being surrounded by these people.  Horrible Mickey and Minnie costume, 2 gals (that looked like street walkers) dressed up like Disney Princesses almost made me throw up in my mouth, super hereos (duds), Dora, Elmo, etc.  Such a racket and really detracts from the history of the area.  I don't plan on going back anytime soon unless they clean this up again.  I didn't want my kids to go anywhere near these people......EEK!


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

Love it so far!! I love the ones with the kids all together.


----------



## DizNee Luver

WDWJonasGirl said:


> Love it so far!! I love the ones with the kids all together.



Thanks Kaitlin!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Day 3, Sunday the 9th.

After a restless night due to the traffic and siren noise all night long.....we were up early and out of the motel around 7am.  We were headed to Torrance to surprise my brother.  My older brother is the minister at the Torrance First Christian Church.  We go in and are directed back to his office and SURPRISE we're here!!!  He was definitely surprised and immediately called his wife Janie to get to the church as soon as she could.  (she hadn't planned on being there for the first service)











Shyann was intrigued with his tie.






And some of the little puzzlers/toys on his desk.





















The sanctuary:






My brother Steve:






After church, Janie arrived and we went outside and took some pictures.





















Mike & I with the twins:











Shyann:






Just chatting and catching up.
















Steve & Janie:






Torrance First Christian Church


----------



## DizNee Luver

After our short visit, we were on the road and headed to Anaheim.  Derek's plane would be coming into the Santa Ana Airport before 1pm.  Derek's girlfriend (who lives in Anaheim and is a CM at Disneyland) would be picking him up.  So we were going to hit the Character Warehouse Store, have lunch and then meet up with them at the Paradise Pier Hotel.  So here are a few of the signs as we neared the Disneyland Resort area!!
















We headed to the Orangethorpe Mall to go to the Disney Character Warehouse......they've changed their name to Character Depot and they've added other "characters" and not exclusively Disney stuff.  I didn't find the prices to be a great bargain this time either.....so we looked around and left.  

Tyler wanted to have In & Out Burgers, and luckily there was one across the street.....so we headed that way.  The parking lot was pretty full and the drive thru line was super long, so we found some shade to park in and Mike & Tyler went inside to order and then bring it back to the van.






The burgers are so good!! I also liked their fries but Tyler wasn't a big fan of them.
















While we were eating I get a text from Derek....his flight had landed early!!!!  So we finished up and headed towards the PPH.





















We stopped in the valet area so our van could be unloaded. We had quite a bit of stuff that would need to go up to our rooms.  The CM assisting us was very friendly and helped us bag up formula after the box broke, loaded everything on the cart and even helped throw away some garbage.  We tipped him VERY WELL!!!  We went inside and he checked our cart/stuff as I checked in.  Our rooms weren't ready yet, but we got everything done and they would text when they became available.  So we hung out in the lobby area admiring the tree while we waited for Derek to arrive.











I LOVE this tree......it's just beautiful!!  You will find that it's almost impossible to get a picture that truly shows the colors.  Its frustrating....but we tried different settings but I think some of the close ups show the coloring best.














































It really is something to see in person!


----------



## Escape2Disney

Was the CM that helped you named Robert?  He was VERY helpful for our group!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Escape2Disney said:


> Was the CM that helped you named Robert?  He was VERY helpful for our group!



You know, I don't recall....but he was tall and reminded me of Burt from Mary Poppins.


----------



## Escape2Disney

DizNee Luver said:


> You know, I don't recall....but he was tall and reminded me of Burt from Mary Poppins.


 
Yep! Same guy!  When we were leaving the hotel, we were scheduled to take DLE home.  Because of some bus contract, we would have boarded one bus, just to change busses at DLH. Without any prompting, he offered to drive us and our stuff to the bus stop at DLH.  Saved me from having to climb stairs twice!


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

I love it so far!! Sorry to hear that Hollywood wasn't as great. I remember the fake characters from NYC when I went. Elmo came up to us while we were walking to the subway.


----------



## Teki

Oh my gosh I can't believe that happened to you in Hollywood  you are so much more the calm person then I am I could feel my blood boiling just reading that situation and I know I probably would have lost control  good for you being so patient! We usually don't go to that museum because we have one here in Vegas. IMHO besides losing a substantial amount of money you did not miss much if its like the one we have here. 

I love the twins little striped outfits so adorable!

The Character Warehouse here in Vegas has also gone that way and I find myself spending less and less money each visit and not being interested in making the drive out there.

MMM in and out is the only fast food burger I will eat and your picks are making me hungry lol looks like you had a pretty good time so far cant wait to hear more!


----------



## Trentmom

Stinks about the Wax Museum. Did you email the lady she told you to? What happened?

That sounds awful about those creepy looking characters walking around 

Disney Soda fountain looked fun and that sundae looked yummy

Bet your brother enjoyed surprise visit. Loved all the pics. I loved the twins's striped outfits. They looked so cute

Paradise Hotel looks nice

Those burgers looked really good


----------



## nicholaseck

At least Tyler has been to In-n-Out. I haven't ever seen one, let alone taste one.


----------



## DizNee Luver

Escape2Disney said:


> Yep! Same guy!  When we were leaving the hotel, we were scheduled to take DLE home.  Because of some bus contract, we would have boarded one bus, just to change busses at DLH. Without any prompting, he offered to drive us and our stuff to the bus stop at DLH.  Saved me from having to climb stairs twice!



Wow....that was incredibly nice of him!!!!



WDWJonasGirl said:


> I love it so far!! Sorry to hear that Hollywood wasn't as great. I remember the fake characters from NYC when I went. Elmo came up to us while we were walking to the subway.



I was bummed Hollywood was back to it's old ways with all the creepy people....blah!



Teki said:


> Oh my gosh I can't believe that happened to you in Hollywood  you are so much more the calm person then I am I could feel my blood boiling just reading that situation and I know I probably would have lost control  good for you being so patient! We usually don't go to that museum because we have one here in Vegas. IMHO besides losing a substantial amount of money you did not miss much if its like the one we have here.
> 
> I love the twins little striped outfits so adorable!
> 
> The Character Warehouse here in Vegas has also gone that way and I find myself spending less and less money each visit and not being interested in making the drive out there.
> 
> MMM in and out is the only fast food burger I will eat and your picks are making me hungry lol looks like you had a pretty good time so far cant wait to hear more!



Hi Sid!!!  I was upset but almost to tears and then the anger later.  To plan an entire stop around something and then to find out we wouldn't be able to do it was a real disappointment and then the fear of not getting my money back.  I won't get my money back on the motel rooms.......so lesson learned!

The outfits I got at Kmart.......we get lots of comments on them......goes to show, you don't have to pay a fortune on clothes to look good!!

The character depot is a huge let down now.  It has always been hit and miss on what they had but now it's not even good prices....so why bother.

In & Out was delicious!!!



Trentmom said:


> Stinks about the Wax Museum. Did you email the lady she told you to? What happened?
> 
> That sounds awful about those creepy looking characters walking around
> 
> Disney Soda fountain looked fun and that sundae looked yummy
> 
> Bet your brother enjoyed surprise visit. Loved all the pics. I loved the twins's striped outfits. They looked so cute
> 
> Paradise Hotel looks nice
> 
> Those burgers looked really good



I did email the lady and she emailed back that she will refund our money but she needs to do this over the phone with me since we're dealing with credit/debit card #'s.  So now I sit and wait for her to call me.  I hope she calls tomorrow.......I could use that $100 for last minute stuff for Christmas!!!

The characters just cheapen the area and don't try and take their pictures with out having cash in your hand.  They get pretty rude if you don't "tip" them.  Just annoying, especially when you have young, impressionable children who get excited when they see Spiderman walk by.

The soda fountain is a lot of fun and really good......but I think it will be a long time before we go back.......location~location~location.....lol

It was great seeing my brother for a happy visit.  I've seen him a few times this year but it was for memorial services for my dad and step-dad.  I love listening to him preach too.....he's very visual and dramatic which makes the sermons fun and interesting.  

I love those outfits and wish I had found more of them.......

PPH is my favorite of the 3 resorts.  



nicholaseck said:


> At least Tyler has been to In-n-Out. I haven't ever seen one, let alone taste one.



Sorry Nick.....I guess we could take a cab on our trip and eat there.  It's very good!


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

It's also like this in New York City. One of the characters came up to my mom and WHISTLED at her wanting to take a picture.


----------



## Teki

recently we have those unsavory people in costumes here on the strip it was like overnight suddenly that was ok. They are awful here as well :-(


----------



## DizNee Luver

WDWJonasGirl said:


> It's also like this in New York City. One of the characters came up to my mom and WHISTLED at her wanting to take a picture.



 Just makes you feel uncomfortable when they do that!



Teki said:


> recently we have those unsavory people in costumes here on the strip it was like overnight suddenly that was ok. They are awful here as well :-(



I have to wonder if they'll put some sort of ordinance on this at some point.  As tourists, it makes you uncomfortable and some of them are pushy.  Not good for "tourism"!


----------



## yupikgal

Laurie! Your pictures & report are fabulous! I love trip reports that begin from the beginning! Loved the pics of the mountains, terrain, Old Spaghetti Factory (haven't been since I lived in SEA years ago!) Hollywood (sorry about the bad experience, and yes I can't stand those characters there or Vegas either!) your sundae looked amazing, and the I & O burgers made me drool!! I love seeing any pics of the area because it brings me right back, even signs like you took pics of!! You and are are kindred spirits, I like a lot of detail!!  Your kids are adorable, you and Mike are amazing parents!! 

I also LOVE PPH, and it's my favorite of the 3 too!  

I can't wait to see more!!  Hurry!  (haha, I know it's Christmas, sorry) Speaking of which, MERRY CHRISTMAS!!    Enjoy these special days with your family!  God Bless you, everyone! 

Kelly


----------



## DizNee Luver

yupikgal said:


> Laurie! Your pictures & report are fabulous! I love trip reports that begin from the beginning! Loved the pics of the mountains, terrain, Old Spaghetti Factory (haven't been since I lived in SEA years ago!) Hollywood (sorry about the bad experience, and yes I can't stand those characters there or Vegas either!) your sundae looked amazing, and the I & O burgers made me drool!! I love seeing any pics of the area because it brings me right back, even signs like you took pics of!! You and are are kindred spirits, I like a lot of detail!!  Your kids are adorable, you and Mike are amazing parents!!
> 
> I also LOVE PPH, and it's my favorite of the 3 too!
> 
> I can't wait to see more!!  Hurry!  (haha, I know it's Christmas, sorry) Speaking of which, MERRY CHRISTMAS!!    Enjoy these special days with your family!  God Bless you, everyone!
> 
> Kelly



Thanx Kelly!!  I figure if I'm doing a road trip, everyone should experience with me......lol  Actually the twins did wonderfully in the car....the other 2, even though separated, still found a way to fight with one another!! 

 Merry Christmas!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

As we continued to wait for Derek to arrive, Mike ventured off to get more pics around the hotel.

The PCH Grill Menu:











Beautiful Poinsettias~you will find the Disneyland LOVES these flowers as they use them all over the resorts/parks in their holiday decorating.











The kids in front of the tree:





















Anthony:






Addy:






Shyann:






The wreaths around the light fixtures:


----------



## DizNee Luver

I went into the gift shop and got some pics of the holiday merchandise.




































I loved this ornament set and I totally forgot to purchase it before we left!





















I also loved this and again......forgot to purchase!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

A few more pics as we waited.


























Derek finally arrived.......yup, I cried......as did Anthony (he's a sensitive little guy).
















One more tree pic.....lol






Ally (Derek's girlfriend) is a CM so she went to park her car.  Since it would be a little bit before she made it back over to the hotel....we headed up to the Concierge Lounge for snacks/drinks.  





















Ally arrives and we decide not to go to Company D today.....so we head into DTD to look around.  Here are a couple holiday decoration/photo op areas.
















I love what they've done with the Lego Store!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

We'll be having dinner here later in our trip!!






Our crew......











House of Blues:






Marceline's Confections.......always fun to watch them put the specialty apples together.











A cute ornament set at the World of Disney (and no this one didn't make it home either......heavy sigh)






One of the displays in World of Disney.











A picture place where they sell portrait packages.






The Grand Californian Hotel Christmas Tree.






We caught up with the carolers back in the lobby at the PPH.  






We checked back in at Guest Services to see if our rooms were ready.  I was told that one of them was and so she gave us the keys to the one room.  Next post will have pictures of our room.


----------



## DizNee Luver

I forgot to mention, we did a little shopping at the World of Disney.  Derek wasn't sure what his discount would be.  He knew he had a holiday disc back at WDW but wasn't sure if that would be the same while visiting Disneyland......well is was!!!  We got a 40% discount on merchandise!!!! 

So we headed up to Floor 14 to check out one of our rooms (that was done).






We kept everyone out in the hallway as Mike & I went into the room to get pictures.


























I miss the lamps in the bathroom that were a Mickey glove......











Oh how I miss the Mickey toiletries!!





















Darn you Mike.....don't take MY picture!!!
















This is what I was taking a picture of above:


























Well after taking pictures, we realize we don't have the connecting door as promised.  So we head back downstairs to find out about finding us new rooms.  They don't have any rooms that connect left (or clean yet.....and it was after 4pm at this point)......but they did have rooms on the lower floors that were ready.  So we said we'd take them!  They tend to use floors 14 & 15 for Concierge rooms.  They have DVD players in those rooms.....but that really is the only difference.  They even offered to put a DVD player in our rooms if we wanted but I told them we didn't need one.


----------



## DizNee Luver

So we headed up to the 11th floor this time.......and we did indeed get connecting rooms and they both were ready!  So this is where we called home for the next 7 nights.











The view from our rooms......just love staying at this hotel!!  




































As we settled into our rooms and rested, the sun started to go down and so Mike got some view pics and light fixture pics.































Derek and Ally:






This was a gift from Paula (the mom we had lunch with in Tulare with her daughter Morgan)






More night views:


























When we were getting ready to head downstairs for dinner......two of these plates were delivered to our room (I'm guessing because of the room issues)







Well I"m gonna stop here for today.  Time for Christmas Eve festivities with the family.  From my family to yours~~~MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!!!


----------



## nwdisgal

Hey Laurie, 

Just wanted to pop in and say "hi"! I am enjoying reading your TR. . Sounds like the trip went really well short of the brief disappointment in Hollywood.  Paradise Pier looks wonderful. That is the one resort I have not stayed at DL that is on my bucket list. Anyway, looking forward to reading more.


----------



## nicholaseck

Looks like they redesigned the LEGO store to match the one at WDW.


----------



## Teki

DizNee Luver said:


> Just makes you feel uncomfortable when they do that!
> 
> 
> 
> I have to wonder if they'll put some sort of ordinance on this at some point.  As tourists, it makes you uncomfortable and some of them are pushy.  Not good for "tourism"!



Here in Vegas the costume people are actually a result of them trying to stop what we call the "slappers" they are basically people who stand every few feet on the sidewalks and hand out little baseball cards with naked women and phone numbers for escort services on them. The Casinos felt these people were bad for business and petitioned the city to get rid of them. Well the result was the city declared the sidewalks were public property and they couldn't be moved. So after that it was like all the creeps in the city were like What? we can be creepy on the sidewalk for money? so now were stuck with them. I have heard that some of the casinos are petitioning that the people have to get permits though.


----------



## DizNee Luver

nwdisgal said:


> Hey Laurie,
> 
> Just wanted to pop in and say "hi"! I am enjoying reading your TR. . Sounds like the trip went really well short of the brief disappointment in Hollywood.  Paradise Pier looks wonderful. That is the one resort I have not stayed at DL that is on my bucket list. Anyway, looking forward to reading more.



Thanx Pam!!  I love the PPH.....I've stayed at the Disneyland Hotel prior to the remodel.....but my problem with the new look and the Grand is the dark colors.  To me, it's dark and depressing.  The pier is light color woods and leaves you with a warm feeling.  



nicholaseck said:


> Looks like they redesigned the LEGO store to match the one at WDW.



You're probably right Nick.....the inside has been revamped as well.



Teki said:


> Here in Vegas the costume people are actually a result of them trying to stop what we call the "slappers" they are basically people who stand every few feet on the sidewalks and hand out little baseball cards with naked women and phone numbers for escort services on them. The Casinos felt these people were bad for business and petitioned the city to get rid of them. Well the result was the city declared the sidewalks were public property and they couldn't be moved. So after that it was like all the creeps in the city were like What? we can be creepy on the sidewalk for money? so now were stuck with them. I have heard that some of the casinos are petitioning that the people have to get permits though.



You would think the cities known for tourism, would want to keep the sidewalks and streets family friendly.  I can tell you that I would not want to have people approaching me or my family as we tried to walk down the street.  I'm glad we had the twins in strollers on the Walk of Fame.....we were able to use them as battering rams!!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

We headed downstairs to the PCH Grill for our dinner.  This is one of our families favorite restaurants and we eat here every trip for a dinner.











We checked in and were seated in the area with all the windows.






Tyler:






Derek and Ally (such a perfect couple.....they both hate having their picture taken.....lol)
















Tyler ordered a cocktail.











The menu......a NEW menu!  All of our favorites were gone.....the reason we love this place has been replaced with more "uppety" food choices.  Gone are the blue collar comfort foods~~fish-n-chips, ribs, mushroom soup, etc.






The kids got a specialty cup with a light up figure on them.  Anthony's was Buzz Lightyear and the girls was Ariel.






Addy:






Anthony:






The kids making their pizzas:




































Can you see Anthony starting to melt??  About this time he started getting up to use the restroom.  Anthony's pizza went in to cook and he disappeared in the restroom........for quite a while. 

Shy's specially cooked meal from the chef:  Gluten-free spaghetti with chicken breast, green beans and strawberries.






Good stuff!!


----------



## Teki

DizNee Luver said:


> You would think the cities known for tourism, would want to keep the sidewalks and streets family friendly.  I can tell you that I would not want to have people approaching me or my family as we tried to walk down the street.  I'm glad we had the twins in strollers on the Walk of Fame.....we were able to use them as battering rams!!!



LOl good plan I try and walk inside the casinos as much as I can because alot of them connect or i make snarky comments lol I like to shout copy right infringement alot lol


----------



## DizNee Luver

Derek:






Ally:






Food Porn!!

The kids pizzas:











Ally and I both ordered the Mexican Caesar Salad:






Tyler had the La Mesa Southwest Burger:






Derek had the Hawaiian Pizza:






Mike had the Santa Maria Tri Tip:






About the time the food arrived, Mike and Anthony reappeared from the restroom.  Anthony was sick. So I ended up getting my salad thrown into a take out box, so I could take Anthony back up to the room.

Ally:











Addy and Ally:






Derek and Ally:






I don't think this is the most attractive picture but it's hilarious that they're both making the same kind of face......lol






The PCH Grill restaurant tree:






The PPH tree as they passed by after dinner:






Mike had to get something from the van in the parking garage and got this picture that reflected on the side of the parking area.






These were taken across from the elevators:











So while they were enjoying their meal in the restaurant, Anthony and I were up in the rooms.  Anthony laid down for a little bit and then got up and announced he felt much better and was hungry.  (the only kid I know that can throw up and then want food 30 mins. later)  So he ate some of his pizza while I worked on my salad.

The meal with tax and tip ran just short of $100 for 8 of us.  Not bad for a group our size......problem was......it wasn't that good.  The pizza's were ok, the salad was ok and the burger was ok.....but none of it was great, something I had to order again or would crave.  Mike's tri tip was dry and tasteless.  NO one was happy with the menu change.  The food here has always been very good but something has happened back in the kitchen with all the changes.....and it wasn't for the better.  I don't see us planning a meal here again.

Everyone was back in the room and getting ready to watch the World of Color from our rooms and enjoy a little dessert.


----------



## DizNee Luver

Teki said:


> LOl good plan I try and walk inside the casinos as much as I can because alot of them connect or i make snarky comments lol I like to shout copy right infringement alot lol



I don't blame you......I would avoid them as much as possible!!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

The next two posts will be pictures of World of Color from our rooms.  The PPH offers the simulcast audio on the TV, so you can really enjoy the show.

The show did start with a short Prep & Landing bit and they've also added a section for Brave.


----------



## DizNee Luver

More of the World of Color from our room.


































































The view of the fireworks were mostly blocked from our 2 rooms, but you could get a partial view.  Mike actually went to the end of the building to get a few shots.





















They also simulcast the fireworks music on the TV, but unfortunately, we just didn't have a very good view of them.

This ends our first night a the PPH and next up with be our first day in the parks!!!


----------



## Sherry E

Laurie - 

Refresh my memory - you have never stayed at the GCH, correct?  I didn't think you had, but I couldn't remember for sure.  I wanted to address your comments about why you like the PPH vs. the other 2 DLR hotels.

Forget the color scheme for a moment.  I'm all about bright colors or happy, uplifting colors too, but one has to be practical and get the most bang for one's buck.  

For a family of your size, not only is the GCH totally not a cost-effective choice but just for a standard room or view room there is simply not enough floor space.  I've stayed at the GCH twice (one room was a DTD view and the other was a standard view), and both times I thought the rooms were too cramped.  Very little in the way of 'moving around' space, and I didn't have anywhere near the same number of people in my group as you would have in your room(s).

So, for your family - price and colors aside - the GCH would be an absolutely illogical choice.

The new Disneyland Hotel rooms seem to have much more floor space than I recall them ever having when I used to stay at the DLH every year (back in the '80s and '90s).  The floor space has gotten better, if that is possible.  And the DLH rooms - from what I saw of my friend's DLH hotel room in 12/2011 - have much more floor space than the PPH rooms have.  Again, that's good for groups with more people.  

Now, for a couple - like if you and Mike ever decided to splurge and have a romantic weekend with just the two of you - the GCH would probably not be a bad choice (assuming finances allowed).  Otherwise, it would not make one bit of sense for your big family to stay at the GCH - not that I can see, in any case!

Anyway, I just wanted to support your choice in hotels - the PPH is definitely better, space-wise, than the GCH - but if you ever end up staying in one of the remodeled DLH rooms, I think it would work for your family (if you could get past the dark wood and color scheme!).


----------



## DizNee Luver

Sherry E said:


> Laurie -
> 
> Refresh my memory - you have never stayed at the GCH, correct?  I didn't think you had, but I couldn't remember for sure.  I wanted to address your comments about why you like the PPH vs. the other 2 DLR hotels.
> 
> Forget the color scheme for a moment.  I'm all about bright colors or happy, uplifting colors too, but one has to be practical and get the most bang for one's buck.
> 
> For a family of your size, not only is the GCH totally not a cost-effective choice but just for a standard room or view room there is simply not enough floor space.  I've stayed at the GCH twice (one room was a DTD view and the other was a standard view), and both times I thought the rooms were too cramped.  Very little in the way of 'moving around' space, and I didn't have anywhere near the same number of people in my group as you would have in your room(s).
> 
> So, for your family - price and colors aside - the GCH would be an absolutely illogical choice.
> 
> The new Disneyland Hotel rooms seem to have much more floor space than I recall them ever having when I used to stay at the DLH every year (back in the '80s and '90s).  The floor space has gotten better, if that is possible.  And the DLH rooms - from what I saw of my friend's DLH hotel room in 12/2011 - have much more floor space than the PPH rooms have.  Again, that's good for groups with more people.
> 
> Now, for a couple - like if you and Mike ever decided to splurge and have a romantic weekend with just the two of you - the GCH would probably not be a bad choice (assuming finances allowed).  Otherwise, it would not make one bit of sense for your big family to stay at the GCH - not that I can see, in any case!
> 
> Anyway, I just wanted to support your choice in hotels - the PPH is definitely better, space-wise, than the GCH - but if you ever end up staying in one of the remodeled DLH rooms, I think it would work for your family (if you could get past the dark wood and color scheme!).



No, I've never stayed at the GCH, nor have I had any interest in doing so.  The past couple Diva trips, I've had the opportunity to stay in the villas with groups of the ladies, but for many reasons.....I never took them up on doing so.

I remember hearing that the rooms seemed or were smaller, so for families, the rooms get pretty cramped.

I just filled out a survey regarding my stay at the PPH and I mentioned my concern that Disney is pricing themselves out of the average families budget. Not like my comment will make a difference.....but I felt very strongly about it so I at least feel better for saying so.  I love the pier and the CM's are wonderful here.  I would stay here every trip if I could.....but you end up paying at least twice as much a night for their rooms over the places on Harbor Blvd.  I really hope Disney reevaluates all these price increases and look into what a family of 4 or 5 averages a year.  Maybe they'd realize that these price increases are keeping families from coming.  I really don't think Disney wants to be known as the elite parks for the rich.  I'm sure Walt would be shaking his head in shame.

It worries me because this is OUR outlet, the thing that keeps us sane thru the rough times.  Our "bonus" money and large tax refunds are going to stop and then we won't be making anymore trips as a family.  Sad, sad, sad..........  When I bought my first Premium AP in 2009 it ran me $399 and 3 yrs later, I'm paying $649.  That's just ridiculous!


----------



## Sherry E

DizNee Luver said:


> No, I've never stayed at the GCH, nor have I had any interest in doing so.  The past couple Diva trips, I've had the opportunity to stay in the villas with groups of the ladies, but for many reasons.....I never took them up on doing so.
> 
> I remember hearing that the rooms seemed or were smaller, so for families, the rooms get pretty cramped.
> 
> I just filled out a survey regarding my stay at the PPH and I mentioned my concern that Disney is pricing themselves out of the average families budget. Not like my comment will make a difference.....but I felt very strongly about it so I at least feel better for saying so.  I love the pier and the CM's are wonderful here.  I would stay here every trip if I could.....but you end up paying at least twice as much a night for their rooms over the places on Harbor Blvd.  I really hope Disney reevaluates all these price increases and look into what a family of 4 or 5 averages a year.  Maybe they'd realize that these price increases are keeping families from coming.  I really don't think Disney wants to be known as the elite parks for the rich.  I'm sure Walt would be shaking his head in shame.
> 
> It worries me because this is OUR outlet, the thing that keeps us sane thru the rough times.  Our "bonus" money and large tax refunds are going to stop and then we won't be making anymore trips as a family.  Sad, sad, sad..........  When I bought my first Premium AP in 2009 it ran me $399 and 3 yrs later, I'm paying $649.  That's just ridiculous!



I know what you mean, Laurie.  It's my outlet too - many people I know don't understand it because it's not their outlet.  They have other outlets!

At least the GCH villas have some space to move around, I would hope.  Those standard rooms are just too cramped (and dark).

I just filled out that same survey!  Did you fill out the comment card in your room?  From what I have observed over the years, they seem to send the online survey if the guest has taken the time to fill out the comment card.    When I have forgotten to fill out the card, I didn't get a survey.

In any case, I can't recall what my exact comment was but I believe that I, too, managed to get in a comment about the price of the hotels.  (It is an important thing to mention, whether Disney takes action on it or not.)

Here is the 'thing' about the PPH.  WE know the secret.  You and I know that the PPH gets a bad rap because of its supposed 'distance' from the parks, which is silly.  You and I know that it is probably an underrated hotel by most of the people on the DIS.  Only in the last year or so have I noticed that other folks are suddenly starting to 'discover' OUR hotel!  No one ever wanted to stay at the PPH in the past, and now they do.  (Maybe we should be talking about how awful a place the PPH is?)

So, of course, with the increased bookings and desire to stay there Disney decides, "Hey!  Let's jack the prices way up and eliminate any good discounts and PIN codes over time."

So, what ends up happening is that, although the PPH is an underrated hotel in the eyes of many DLR visitors, it is now so expensive to stay there that the price is much higher than what the PPH is actually worth.  The price hikes are not commensurate with what that hotel has to offer, the size of the property, etc.

Disney is getting ahead of themselves in their price increases.  The PPH should be a moderate price.  Not budget, necessarily, but not deluxe either.  It is not big enough to be that expensive.  The GCH and the DLH are more in the "resort hotel" category, and they are larger properties, whereas the PPH is pretty basic and simple, with not much to it.  

I don't expect Disney to charge $75 per night for the PPH, of course.  But I also don't think they should be charging close to $300 per night (without discounts), and they shouldn't be charging anything over $175 per night with discounts (in my opinion).


----------



## PHXscuba

Laurie, I appreciate you mentioning that the PPH has the World of Color audio on the TV. If we are lucky enough to get upgrade to a room on the theme park side, we'll definitely be doing this!

I agree what you and Sherry both said about the PPH almost becoming too popular for its own good. We are staying there in March because the DLH only had premium rooms left that were $150 more than the already-inflated price I am paying at PPH (times two). I think people who want to stay on property are gravitating to the PPH when the check the prices and see that it has the same benefits like EMH, but at a slightly lower price. I am hoping the larger rooms are a bonus when we stuff the four kids into one of them!

PHXscuba


----------



## DizNee Luver

Sherry E said:


> I know what you mean, Laurie.  It's my outlet too - many people I know don't understand it because it's not their outlet.  They have other outlets!
> 
> At least the GCH villas have some space to move around, I would hope.  Those standard rooms are just too cramped (and dark).
> 
> I just filled out that same survey!  Did you fill out the comment card in your room?  From what I have observed over the years, they seem to send the online survey if the guest has taken the time to fill out the comment card.    When I have forgotten to fill out the card, I didn't get a survey.
> 
> In any case, I can't recall what my exact comment was but I believe that I, too, managed to get in a comment about the price of the hotels.  (It is an important thing to mention, whether Disney takes action on it or not.)
> 
> Here is the 'thing' about the PPH.  WE know the secret.  You and I know that the PPH gets a bad rap because of its supposed 'distance' from the parks, which is silly.  You and I know that it is probably an underrated hotel by most of the people on the DIS.  Only in the last year or so have I noticed that other folks are suddenly starting to 'discover' OUR hotel!  No one ever wanted to stay at the PPH in the past, and now they do.  (Maybe we should be talking about how awful a place the PPH is?)
> 
> So, of course, with the increased bookings and desire to stay there Disney decides, "Hey!  Let's jack the prices way up and eliminate any good discounts and PIN codes over time."
> 
> So, what ends up happening is that, although the PPH is an underrated hotel in the eyes of many DLR visitors, it is now so expensive to stay there that the price is much higher than what the PPH is actually worth.  The price hikes are not commensurate with what that hotel has to offer, the size of the property, etc.
> 
> Disney is getting ahead of themselves in their price increases.  The PPH should be a moderate price.  Not budget, necessarily, but not deluxe either.  It is not big enough to be that expensive.  The GCH and the DLH are more in the "resort hotel" category, and they are larger properties, whereas the PPH is pretty basic and simple, with not much to it.
> 
> I don't expect Disney to charge $75 per night for the PPH, of course.  But I also don't think they should be charging close to $300 per night (without discounts), and they shouldn't be charging anything over $175 per night with discounts (in my opinion).



I didn't fill out the comment card....but glad they sent me the online one.

I totally agree that they need to bring the price back down.  They don't have the beautiful grounds that the DLH offers or the grandiour (I don't know how to spell this word) of the GCH.  The Grand should be the top dog, DLH as the moderate and the PPH more of the "budget" without being like the WDW budget prices.  It's worth more than that I believe.  The price increases goes back to the big wigs at DL wanting to be like WDW......problem is......that can't happen with the limited space they are dealing with and the close proximity of all the other hotel/motels and restaurants all within walking distance of the park. I would have no problem paying the PPH $175 a night vs staying across the street for $100.  Too me, staying onsite would be worth the extra cost for the perks and the customer service.


----------



## DizNee Luver

PHXscuba said:


> Laurie, I appreciate you mentioning that the PPH has the World of Color audio on the TV. If we are lucky enough to get upgrade to a room on the theme park side, we'll definitely be doing this!
> 
> I agree what you and Sherry both said about the PPH almost becoming too popular for its own good. We are staying there in March because the DLH only had premium rooms left that were $150 more than the already-inflated price I am paying at PPH (times two). I think people who want to stay on property are gravitating to the PPH when the check the prices and see that it has the same benefits like EMH, but at a slightly lower price. I am hoping the larger rooms are a bonus when we stuff the four kids into one of them!
> 
> PHXscuba



Make sure if you do get the upgrade that you check for the fireworks from your room.  Not all rooms will be blocked by the pillars on the building.  Our room was right next to one of them, that is why our view was partially blocked.

They do the WoC and fireworks on simulcast and also have a Disney Resort info channel and a channel for princess bedtime stories.

Right now with the 3 hotels offering the EMH everyday of your stay is what probably is keeping the rates higher.  People will pay more to stay onsite (which means, most will go with the cheapest of the 3) to get that perk.....especially with the popularity of CarsLand and Radiator Springs Racers.  I believe there was an "end" date for the everyday early entry......but I could be mistaken.


----------



## Trentmom

I love love all your PPH pics. I never realized how nice and pretty it is. Your view is gorgeous. How cool you can see World of Color from your room and have sound through your tv. That is so cool

Your pics of Tyler's girlfriend are funny and Tyler too with his hands up in one pic and all their funny faces 

Glad Anthony's sickness was short lived

Question.  I know at disney world, pool hopping is not allowed except for DVC members for most DVC Resort pools, with a few exceptions.

However, at DL, are you allowed to pool hop? The slides look so cool at DLH


----------



## DizNee Luver

Trentmom said:


> I love love all your PPH pics. I never realized how nice and pretty it is. Your view is gorgeous. How cool you can see World of Color from your room and have sound through your tv. That is so cool
> 
> Your pics of Tyler's girlfriend are funny and Tyler too with his hands up in one pic and all their funny faces
> 
> Glad Anthony's sickness was short lived
> 
> Question.  I know at disney world, pool hopping is not allowed except for DVC members for most DVC Resort pools, with a few exceptions.
> 
> However, at DL, are you allowed to pool hop? The slides look so cool at DLH



I think part of what makes the PPH so special IS being able to see the Paradise Pier area of DCA and watching the World of Color from our rooms. We watched is every night and on the weekend nights it ran twice and we watched it both times.......lol

Derek and Derek's girlfriend........ 

Anthony occasionally gets over excited and then throws up.  I think this was the case that night.  We were finally at Disneyland and getting to see Derek after a 6 month absence (plus being a tad tired) contributed to his tummy issues that night.

As far as I understand.....you aren't allowed to pool hop unless the pool at your hotel is closed for renovations.


----------



## nwdisgal

Disney has overpriced their DL resorts. I agree with you gals that they are riding off the laurels of Cars Land. At the end of the day it is all about supply and demand and as their core audience drops off in attendance they will have to adjust or lose market share. 

We recently went to Disney's Aulani with my DD to celebrate her 21st birthday and while it was very beautiful, it was also seriously overpriced. They charge an extra $100 a night now for an extra adult in the room. I could go on and on  And we weren't even there in peak season   I haven't filled out their survey yet. They probably won't like what I have to say - lol. 

Laurie, I am with you. I like more comfort food type places. Disney is foo fooing their menu at the PPH so they can charge more for the food too 

Well on an up note, it was fun seeing Shy enjoy her GF spaghetti.  I love that Disney has so many options for those with special dietary needs. Two in my family that have to be completely GF and then DD has a super restricted diet. So it is nice to have options!


----------



## DizNee Luver

nwdisgal said:


> Disney has overpriced their DL resorts. I agree with you gals that they are riding off the laurels of Cars Land. At the end of the day it is all about supply and demand and as their core audience drops off in attendance they will have to adjust or lose market share.
> 
> We recently went to Disney's Aulani with my DD to celebrate her 21st birthday and while it was very beautiful, it was also seriously overpriced. They charge an extra $100 a night now for an extra adult in the room. I could go on and on  And we weren't even there in peak season   I haven't filled out their survey yet. They probably won't like what I have to say - lol.
> 
> Laurie, I am with you. I like more comfort food type places. Disney is foo fooing their menu at the PPH so they can charge more for the food too
> 
> Well on an up note, it was fun seeing Shy enjoy her GF spaghetti.  I love that Disney has so many options for those with special dietary needs. Two in my family that have to be completely GF and then DD has a super restricted diet. So it is nice to have options!



Aulani is REALLY expensive!!  I was doing the Disney Travel thing for a while and I did one quote for Aulani and I almost passed out!! 

They are going more foo foo on their menus.....even Hungry Bear went more uppety and my older boys aren't thrilled with the new menu.  I love the fried green tomato sandwich.  But when even the counter service menus are getting fancy.....it starts taking the "idea" of fast food/counter service off as a choice for families wanting to eat cheap at the parks.  We thought about eating at Flo's Diner (counter service) but the menu choices and prices didn't seem like fast food to us.

The chefs at all the restaurants were so good in putting together meals for Shyann and most of the time, they didn't charge us!!


----------



## Trentmom

DizNee Luver said:


> I think part of what makes the PPH so special IS being able to see the Paradise Pier area of DCA and watching the World of Color from our rooms. We watched is every night and on the weekend nights it ran twice and we watched it both times.......lol
> 
> Derek and Derek's girlfriend........
> 
> Anthony occasionally gets over excited and then throws up.  I think this was the case that night.  We were finally at Disneyland and getting to see Derek after a 6 month absence (plus being a tad tired) contributed to his tummy issues that night.
> 
> As far as I understand.....you aren't allowed to pool hop unless the pool at your hotel is closed for renovations.



That view really is gorgeous

UGh. I always confuse them...sorry..

aww. I bet he was very excited with all that was going on 

Okay...Thanks for the info


----------



## DizNee Luver

Trentmom said:


> That view really is gorgeous
> 
> UGh. I always confuse them...sorry..
> 
> aww. I bet he was very excited with all that was going on
> 
> Okay...Thanks for the info



No problem.....just correcting you just in case Ty gets on here to read.....lol


Tyler used to have the same issue of Anthony when he got overly excited.  Now all the kids and Mike have an issue with nausea when they get overly tired.


----------



## DizNee Luver

Monday, December 10~~our first park day!!!!

The kids getting ready to head out and Anthony decided he wanted a pretty Minnie in his hair too!











While everyone finished up getting ready to go......I took the opportunity to take a couple pictures of the gingerbread Derek brought me from WDW.  He had gone to the Grand Floridian to see the giant Gingerbread house and picked me up some to try.  (unfortunately, we never did so during the trip and when Mike & I went to try it at home.....it was STALE and nasty, dried out but soft.....ick)
















We headed out and made it as far as the lobby......look who was coming out!!






So the kids made a visit to Santa.
















I was disappointed it wasn't the same guy I saw here last year.  He was so good and.....well.......Jolly!!  This guy was.....ehhhhh, alright....not great.

We made our way outside and cut through the GCH to Downtown Disney and then through security into the Disney Esplanade area.


























We had arrived!!!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

We made our way through the turnstiles of Disneyland and half of us headed to City Hall/Guest Services to get GAC (Guest Assistance Cards) for the twins while the other half went with Mike and looked around Main Street.

The bulk of area in front of the Main Street Station was taken over for the nightly Candlelight Processional set up.  It had light poles, podiums, risers, chairs, benches, roped off areas and lots of poinsettias, that during the performance was probably beautiful.....but during the day.....it was kinda "IN YOUR FACE" and intrusive.  Mike missed being able to see the train station.











Cruella deVil walked by and was disgusted by Addy's Minnie Mouse shirt, so she decided to hide it (and Addy)!






More pics from Main Street:





















Addy always willing to do her part by posing for the camera.....lol






We met back up and started towards Carnation Cafe for our breakfast reservation.





















While I was checking in our family for breakfast, Oscar came out.  He was telling me he just got back from a 30 day break.  He was home caring for his wife that has cancer.  He said he missed being here.  He truly is the sweetest man ever!!






A couple more pics while we waited to be seated.











The Carnation Cafe underwent a big remodel and now offers inside seating as well as their original outside dining.  We opted for the outside dining since we could be seated quicker with a group our size.


----------



## DizNee Luver

We were seated dead center of the outdoor seating area.......fingers crossed that the twins do good.....I'm so used to being in a corner so we don't bother other people......lol





















The Menu:











Hot Cocoa:






Shyann had the yogurt parfait minus the granola.






Addy had a traditional breakfast:






Anthony had the Mickey waffles






Ally & Tyler had the Huevos Rancheros:






Derek had the Apple Granola Pancakes:






I had the Spinach & Tomato Egg White Frittata:






Mike had Oscar's Choice:






The food was ok, but not as good as it's been in the past.  I think they've altered Oscar's Potatoes Recipe.....they just weren't as tasty.

Shy attacking her huge parfait.....she loved the bananas but wasn't a fan of the berries in it.











Michayla playing quietly with a spoon.






I didn't have to worry about being seated in the middle of everyone....the twins did fine and when it was time to leave.....was the only time Michayla started squawking.

Our meal for 8 people ran us just short of $90.00  I'd still return to try again....this has always been a favorite breakfast spot and hope we were there on a bad day.

I ran across to the Photo Shop to pick up my Photopass+ Card and then we headed back up towards the train station.


----------



## Trentmom

Cute picture with Santa

Loved what Cruella did to Addy 

Sorry breakfast was not as good as it normally is, but it really looked good

can't wait for more


----------



## DizNee Luver

Trentmom said:


> Cute picture with Santa
> 
> Loved what Cruella did to Addy
> 
> Sorry breakfast was not as good as it normally is, but it really looked good
> 
> can't wait for more



Addy meets up with Cruella again on a different day and she remembers her!! lol

I liked my frittata but the potatoes weren't as yummy as they had been on prior trips.  Mike said his breakfast was just ok.  Tyler was mad that they revamped their menu too and dropped the eggs benedict off the menu.  This was his favorite place to get that meal.


----------



## kelmac284

Loving the report so far.

So funny about the gingerbread.  We bought some for the girls when we were there last time and then they didn't eat it because it was nasty.  And it was NOT cheap either.  

That place is fun to go and visit but not worth buying the gingerbread LOL.

Bummed I won't see the rest of your report before I go.  Have been really loving reading it and getting excited for our trip.  Guess I will have to catch up when I get back.  You have us all hanging by a thread waiting for the next update!  You should be an author you'd make millions LOL


----------



## heaven2dc

I am loving your TR so much - the twins are so adorable!  The hot cocoa looks delicious!  and Shyann's yogurt parfait too!  oh and Oscar's Choice Breakfast - they all look so good.  Too bad the food didn't taste as good as your last time.  The prices are really good considering it's Disney too.


----------



## DisneyStitch626

Loving your report so far Laurie. The views in your hotel room looked awesome! And breakfast looks so yummy. I really like the look of the yogurt parfait, and Dillon likes that Ranchero thing. But it all looks so good!

Too bad about the train station being covered up like that, but I bet it was really nice at night during the show.


----------



## DizNee Luver

kelmac284 said:


> Loving the report so far.
> 
> So funny about the gingerbread.  We bought some for the girls when we were there last time and then they didn't eat it because it was nasty.  And it was NOT cheap either.
> 
> That place is fun to go and visit but not worth buying the gingerbread LOL.
> 
> Bummed I won't see the rest of your report before I go.  Have been really loving reading it and getting excited for our trip.  Guess I will have to catch up when I get back.  You have us all hanging by a thread waiting for the next update!  You should be an author you'd make millions LOL



It was so stale.......I gag just thinking about it......lol

You will need to get to the parks early, today there were no new entries by 3pm!! YIKES!!!!!!   I hope you have a great time and I hope Katie's birthday is wonderful!!!!

I'm horrible at writing.  I write in my style but believe me, when I was in school.......I had really bad grades!! lol  But thanx for the vote of confidence!!




heaven2dc said:


> I am loving your TR so much - the twins are so adorable!  The hot cocoa looks delicious!  and Shyann's yogurt parfait too!  oh and Oscar's Choice Breakfast - they all look so good.  Too bad the food didn't taste as good as your last time.  The prices are really good considering it's Disney too.



Thank You!!!  That parfait is huge and filled with bananas and fresh berries......pretty good!!  Carnation Cafe prices is good for Disney.....but we noticed a decline in all the food but the prices all are going up.  Kinda sad!!



DisneyStitch626 said:


> Loving your report so far Laurie. The views in your hotel room looked awesome! And breakfast looks so yummy. I really like the look of the yogurt parfait, and Dillon likes that Ranchero thing. But it all looks so good!
> 
> Too bad about the train station being covered up like that, but I bet it was really nice at night during the show.



Thanx Andrea!  The view made the trip.  We ended each night watching WoC and looking at all the lights of the pier area.  It was beautiful in the mornings too!!

Mike was really bothered that the train station was all covered up.  I think next year they'll be moving the CP into the Hyperion Theater....which will help with the traffic nightmare on Main Street.


----------



## DizNee Luver

After breakfast at the Carnation Cafe, we decided the best way to start introducing the parks to the twins would be to take them on "The Disneyland Limited now leaving for a grand circle tour of the Magic Kingdom with stops at New Orleans Square, Mickey's ToonTown and Tomorrowland."  Shy is fascinated with trains so we thought this would be a fun way to start our trip.

With all the Candlelight Processional stuff covering the train station, you end up going up one of the exit staircases to get up to the loading area.

While we waited to take off, Mike got some pics from the train.





















Here we go!!!!  Nearing New Orleans Station:






New Orleans Train Station:































On our way towards ToonTown.





















At Mickey's ToonTown Station:


----------



## DizNee Luver

As we rolled out of the ToonTown Station:






Tomorrowland Station:






Going through the dioramas.  Shy wasn't a fan of this part of the train ride.....too dark and scary.
















We made a full trip around the parks and stayed on for one more leg.  We were headed to New Orlean's and the Haunted Mansion Holiday.






Mike started snapping pictures as we neared the entrance to the house.  The "alternate" entrance was pretty much empty, so we got right in.





















We stayed in the elevator/round room for quite a while as there was a back up on the ride.  So we all just waited and eventually the CM closed to door and the journey began.





















Some of the pictures as you leave the elevator and walk down the hallway toward the ride vehicles.


----------



## DizNee Luver

We got into our ride vehicles and headed in the Nightmare Before Christmas.

I was hoping Mike's new camera would do better on the dark rides (and movement) but he had the same issues I've had in the past on getting things in focus.  He did get a few nice ones on this ride though.














































After exiting the Haunted Mansion we decided to head up into Critter Country.  We passed by Hungry Bear Restaurant....a place we planned on eating at......but never got back too.


----------



## DizNee Luver

Most of our group wanted to ride Splash Mountain but not me.....so I opted to ride Winnie the Pooh with Michayla and Mike decided to join us.  So Tyler, Derek, Ally, Anthony, Addy and Shyann went off to the Zip-A-Dee-Do-Dah ride.  This was their picture:






The 3 big kids were going to do the "hear no evil, see no evil, say no evil" but Tyler decided he better keep a tight grip on Shyann. (which is a good thing cause this mama would have been upset if he wasn't holding her in the picture)

Shy loved it AND the big drop!!!  She still talks about the ride and the drop (she motions the drop with her hand)

Mike & I took Michayla and got right on the Pooh ride.

















































































After our ride, we headed into the gift shop to look around and wait for the rest of the family.


----------



## Trentmom

Train ride looked great

Love all the pics in the Haunted Mansion. It looks so cool decorated like that


----------



## DizNee Luver

Trentmom said:


> Train ride looked great
> 
> Love all the pics in the Haunted Mansion. It looks so cool decorated like that



It really is cool to see the Jack Skellington overlay.....I really like it that way!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Once the family joined back up with us, we got into the character lines to see the Pooh characters.  

Ally resting as we waited in line.






Tigger was the first one up and Mike went trigger happy with the camera!!  (this is only a small portion of all the pics he actually took) lol
The twins were up first.


























The Addy & Anthony joined in.





















Tyler's turn:











And finally Derek and Ally.


----------



## Trentmom

See  I posted before you finished update...

That splash pic looks awesome. Love all their expressions


Great pics with Tigger


----------



## DizNee Luver

Next up was Eeyore. How can you not love that face!!!

First up is the littles:
















Next up Tyler:











Then Ally and Derek (this is Derek's favorite):











Now on to Pooh Bear!!!


























Even Mike got in on this one......as this was his favorite as a child (and I think still......lol)











I realized I didn't get my traditional Tigger hug this trip!! 

A few more pics from the Critter Country area.






Mike was playing with settings on his camera and I actually like both of these:











Addy posing for the camera.....she sure loves doing this!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Trentmom said:


> See  I posted before you finished update...
> 
> That splash pic looks awesome. Love all their expressions
> 
> 
> Great pics with Tigger



Trying to get some updates done but photobucket is being all weird....sometimes quick uploads and one of these uploads took an hour to do.....very frustrating....just never know which one it's gonna be!!

It was a cute pic from Splash!!

I love Tigger!!!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

After leaving Critter Country, we passed by the Haunted Mansion and made our way into New Orleans Square.











We made a stop into the Pirates of the Caribbean (Shy loves the Yo Ho Yo Ho Song).


----------



## DizNee Luver

After the Pirates ride, we headed to MY favorite ride~~~Big Thunder Mountain Railroad!!!!!

We were hoping that the twins would love this ride as much as the rest of us......we told Shy that this would be a fast choo choo.





























































WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE...........




































We got off the ride and saw a duck.......





















SUCCESS!!!  Both of the girls liked the "fast choo choo"!!!!  We will be back!!

At this point, Derek lets me know that he has plans in the afternoon with Ally and her family.  We had the BBQ planned for 5pm so I called Disney Dining to change nights.....since this was a place Derek really wanted to go to.  So I changed it to Wednesday night and we'll find somewhere else to eat that night.  We said our goodbyes to the cute couple and headed off towards the Big Thunder Ranch area.


----------



## DizNee Luver

The plan was to check out the Jingle Jangle Jamboree, but first we stopped off to do a photopass picture at the sleigh just outside the entrance.  Here are a few pics as we waited our turn.































When we got the twins out of the strollers, we realized they both were a tad damp....so change of plans~~time to find dry pants for the girls, so we headed into Fantasyland and into the Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique.  As I went in to find something, the guys stayed out and took these pictures.



















































We headed to the first aid office to use one of their rooms to change the girls and then tube feed Michayla.


----------



## DisneyStitch626

Loving all the photos. The photos on the Pooh ride look awesome. Love the bright colours! 

Glad to hear that the girls enjoyed BTMR! It's good that they had fun and were able to enjoy some rides! Did they do Haunted Mansion too?


----------



## Trentmom

Hate when photobucket acts up

Great updates

Loved all the Pooh character pics

Glad the girls like BTM ride 


Can't wait for more


----------



## DizNee Luver

DisneyStitch626 said:


> Loving all the photos. The photos on the Pooh ride look awesome. Love the bright colours!
> 
> Glad to hear that the girls enjoyed BTMR! It's good that they had fun and were able to enjoy some rides! Did they do Haunted Mansion too?



Lots of bright colors and black lights if I recall.  Did you get on it during your trip??  It's a cute ride and I'll ride it with our without kids!! lol

Yes they did the Haunted Mansion with us.....that was the first ride after the round trip on the train.  I'm not sure what they thought.....they didn't fuss and they looked around at the stuff.....but both girls tend to be very "monotone" in expressions, so it's hard to know if they liked it or didn't.   They were the same way with the speed boat at camp during the summer.  Shy barely reacted, but Michayla was smiling a little at the end of the ride.



Trentmom said:


> Hate when photobucket acts up
> 
> Great updates
> 
> Loved all the Pooh character pics
> 
> Glad the girls like BTM ride
> 
> 
> Can't wait for more



I'm not sure what the deal was with Photobucket yesterday.....I'm hoping today goes better!

Critter Country is my favorite little spot when it comes to characters in the park.  Not only do you see the Winnie the Pooh characters, but also Brer Bear and Brer Fox makes appearances.

We were thrilled the girls liked BTMRR!!  I know they both like wind in their face......so that helped!!  Shy also asked about the fast choo choo a lot during our trip....so we know she really liked it!!  In fact, she still talks about it and asks to ride the fast choo choo.  Hard to explain it's really far away and we can't.


----------



## DizNee Luver

After getting the twins changed and Michayla fed....we headed back to the Jingle Jangle Jamboree to check it out and maybe catch Billy Hill and the Hillbillies!!

These are some pics from around the stage area, where Billy Hill now performs:
















Shy was dancing (rocks side to side) to the music piped in:






Pictures from around the large area back behind the petting zoo area......I had no idea this was even back there!! Was this usually behind a fence/gate???





















Isn't this a great picture of Mrs Claus???  She's stunning!!






Shy stretching her legs..........






Guess who came out to greet Addy & Shyann.......Minnie!!
















Anthony decided to get in the picture too!






They had different areas for some Tasty Treats (more on that next post)






Cookie Decorating and Reindeer Games.











More random pics:































Tyler and Shy waiting for the show to begin.






Michayla happy listening to the music.


----------



## DizNee Luver

So let's go back to the "Tasty Treats"!!  Here's a menu board of what they had to offer back in the Jamboree area.






So we tried the Monte Cristo Bites......I forgot to take a picture of them in the bag they're served in......so they had a display plate out so here's the pic of that:






They actually were pretty good!  Crisp, hot and just the right size.  The full sandwich served at Cafe Orleans and Blue Bayou (lunch only) is just TOO much.  Too big, too rich, etc.  These were the perfect for a small lunch/snack.

While we finished our lunch and waited for the show....we took more pics from around the jamboree area.  Mike did more area pics where I focused in more on the details.
















This is from the Reindeer Games section:




































Santa set up a nice little place to greet visitors:






I'm just not sure we actually got a picture of his "area".......partly because there were always people and I don't like purposely taking pictures of other people/strangers.

More from the Jamboree:











While I was taking pictures......Goofy showed up, so I got a picture done with him!






Back to taking pictures......


























Is this Agent P??






They had an area for Holiday Crafts too:






The Candy Cane Cotton Candy.........and YES!!, we had to try this too!!!






It was good but poor Shy didn't understand what she was supposed to do with it, so she smashed the piece she had in her hands and wiped her hands together.....getting rid of most of the treat.  (and boy did she get sticky!!)


----------



## DizNee Luver

YEE HAW!!!  It's time for Billy Hill and the Hillbillies, Holiday Show!!  If you haven't caught their show yet.....make time for it next trip.....you won't be sorry!!  Four very talented musicians that are also quite funny.











Meet Billy Hill, his brother Billy, his other brother Billy and one more brother Billy!










































































































More Billy to come!


----------



## DizNee Luver

More Billy!!































CHEESE!











Michayla was enjoying the music.....she was clapping along!!





















They had the audience sing-a-long.....this guy was pretty funny with the signs!


























Make sure you stick around for the next post to see who the Billy's had as guests!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

The special guests were the Country Bears!!!!  (a much missed attraction here at Disneyland).  Big Al, Tennessee, Ernest and Liver Lips!!































A little sing-a-long.....






















A little love from the Billy's.






Coming off the stage to greet guests!!!!

















Posing with Liver Lips:
















Posing with Big Al and Liver Lips decided to join in!
















This is just funny!











Ernest....but no group pic with him or Tennessee.






Seeing the bears was fun!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

After getting some "Bear" hugs at the Jamboree, we made our way back out beside the Big Thunder BBQ area and took pictures as we passed by.  So themed for this area and festive....I love how Disney is so detail oriented!


----------



## Trentmom

Great update

That Mrs. Claus was beautiful 

Love the Santa area and all the goodies. That cotton candy looked good. Was it?

Looks like a fun show with the hillbillies

I loved all the bear pics, especially Liver Lips


----------



## DizNee Luver

Trentmom said:


> Great update
> 
> That Mrs. Claus was beautiful
> 
> Love the Santa area and all the goodies. That cotton candy looked good. Was it?
> 
> Looks like a fun show with the hillbillies
> 
> I loved all the bear pics, especially Liver Lips



Thanx Kelly!!!  Nice to know I have a couple followers........unless people are following along and being quiet......   Feel free to join in on the conversations!! 

Mrs Claus really was beautiful!!  She was there last year too!

The candy cane cotton candy was good!!  Of course I'm a fan of peppermint and it wasn't OVERLY minted.....so a nice balance!

I make sure to see the hillbillies every trip.  The lead Billy is very good....not as big a fan of the other one (who may just fill in on this guys days off)......so far I've been pretty lucky in seeing this one.  A very good showman!!

I loved that they brought out the bears.  Not a very attractive group, but funny!!!


----------



## Escape2Disney

I'm following too!   

I love all of the pictures and details!  Your reports are so fun!  I always feel when I write mine that I'm the only one out there, but it's fun anyway! 

Your girls did so well on this trip - it seems they've really started getting into the Disney Magic.  

Can't wait to read more...


----------



## DizNee Luver

After leaving the Big Thunder Ranch area, we headed into Fantasyland and decided to take Shyann on another train~~Casey Jr.  Here are a few pictures as we waited for our turn.































Shy and Tyler rode on the caboose facing backwards.....so all the pictures were done by Ty.  He said it was hard to take pics because you didn't know what was coming.....lol


----------



## DizNee Luver

Escape2Disney said:


> I'm following too!
> 
> I love all of the pictures and details!  Your reports are so fun!  I always feel when I write mine that I'm the only one out there, but it's fun anyway!
> 
> Your girls did so well on this trip - it seems they've really started getting into the Disney Magic.
> 
> Can't wait to read more...



 Hi Carrie!!!  I'm glad to see you here!!!

I have times like I feel like I'm alone.....but I always have a few pop in, almost daily....so that makes me feel good.  Someone's looking at it as my #'s keep going up on the views. 

The girls did really good........so much better than 2010!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

More Casey Jr.  If you look closely, you will notice that some of the little houses are decorated for the holidays (wreaths, garland, poinsettias, etc)


























Once our trip on Casey Jr was over, we headed towards Main Street to find a spot to watch the parade.  There was a wheelchair section by the Partner's Statue and I asked if we were able to stand in this area with the girls GAC's and the CM said yes and let us in.  We stayed at the very back so the girls wouldn't be packed in with people all around them.  We let the people transferring from wheelchairs use the benches.  While we were waiting, Ty took the camera and got pictures of all the little statues that surround the Partner's Statue.









































The Partner's Statue!






Partner's Statue with Sleeping Beauty's Castle:






Castle Pictures:











Looking up Main Street......look at all those people!!











The Matterhorn:






Jolly Holiday Bakery & Plaza Inn:











Another couple shots up Main Street:











About this time, the CM that was working the street side of our little section came up and asked if we had a GAC and I pulled them out to show them to him.  He said......technically this area was just for wheelchairs because the girls can stay in their strollers anywhere.  Huh, I hadn't really thought about that......but he said since we had been told we could be there and our group was being good and quiet.....he allowed us to stay.  This area did fill up by parade time....but we still were able to keep enough of the buffer around the twins to make the parade enjoyable.


----------



## heaven2dc

Love Casey's train ride - I vaguely remember that from our 1983 trip (I think lol).  Love the "Billy's" - so much fun!  Looks like the kids really enjoyed themselves and esp Liver Lips   The statues were so cute - I've seen the ones at WDW and didn't know these were at DL - you are really making me excited to go (one of these days)!


----------



## DizNee Luver

A few more pics of the wreaths hanging over Main Street.











The Partner's Statue again:






Prior to the parade starting, Magnolia High School Marching Band played their way down the parade route.











Balloons......I love taking pics of the Mickey balloons.....a little wind helped make these interesting!
















WOOF!  Look at all those people!






Tomorrow I'll start the parade pics!


----------



## DizNee Luver

heaven2dc said:


> Love Casey's train ride - I vaguely remember that from our 1983 trip (I think lol).  Love the "Billy's" - so much fun!  Looks like the kids really enjoyed themselves and esp Liver Lips   The statues were so cute - I've seen the ones at WDW and didn't know these were at DL - you are really making me excited to go (one of these days)!



Well you either did the Casey Jr train or you rode on the Storybookland Canal Boats that make their way thru the same scenes but by boat.

I love the Billy's!!

Are the statues at WDW the same as the ones we pictured??  I've never been to WDW!


----------



## Sherry E

Laurie -

At least you have your regulars commenting in your TR every day!  That's more than I've got.  Some of my people often disappear for long chunks of time, or only pop in to say something once a month.  Sometimes, when people do pop in I can tell they have overlooked the last posts I put up - and I may have spent all day working on those posts (because of my stupid PC trouble).  A lot of people also just prefer reading and not having to comment.

The other thing I noticed - and this is a major factor in people commenting or coming out of lurkdom - is the fact that there are many other holiday TR's going on right now, and most of them are also photo-heavy and/or detail-driven.  (In fact, I just saw a balloon picture like yours in another TR a couple of days ago!)  

If your TR were the only holiday TR happening right now, you would have all the people who wanted to read a holiday TR coming here.  But with so many active 2012 holiday reports going on at the same time (by Bret, by danimaroo, by pixleyyy, by me, and others I am not even mentioning but there are more and there will be more), the active commenters/readers are probably in holiday overload, so they stick to one or maybe two reports because that's all they can handle.

I noticed this last holiday season too, which is one reason why I kind of hung back and waited for everyone else to finish their 2011 holiday reports.  By the time I started the December 2011 report, no one else was doing a holiday TR so it was more of a novelty!  

So I finally realized that I have to just worry about finishing the TR so I can get it done for my own sake.  That's the goal.  If people are going to pop in, they're going to pop in.  Otherwise, I'm doing it for the lurkers out there!

By the way - a lot of that stuff that you took pictures of at the Jingle Jangle Jamboree was not there when I was there in November, but it is the same exact stuff that used to be at the Reindeer Round-Up.  So, when I went to DLR on 11/12 they had put up some things - a lot of things, actually - but all of those extra little details (like the barrels with the reindeer names on them) from the old Round-Up were added to the Jamboree after 11/12.  I looked for them on 11/12 and was disappointed they were gone.  I am so glad to see the little countrified Christmas touches are back again!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Sherry E said:


> Laurie -
> 
> At least you have your regulars commenting in your TR every day!  That's more than I've got.  Some of my people often disappear for long chunks of time, or only pop in to say something once a month.  Sometimes, when people do pop in I can tell they have overlooked the last posts I put up - and I may have spent all day working on those posts (because of my stupid PC trouble).  A lot of people also just prefer reading and not having to comment.
> 
> The other thing I noticed - and this is a major factor in people commenting or coming out of lurkdom - is the fact that there are many other holiday TR's going on right now, and most of them are also photo-heavy and/or detail-driven.  (In fact, I just saw a balloon picture like yours in another TR a couple of days ago!)
> 
> If your TR were the only holiday TR happening right now, you would have all the people who wanted to read a holiday TR coming here.  But with so many active 2012 holiday reports going on at the same time (by Bret, by danimaroo, by pixleyyy, by me, and others I am not even mentioning but there are more and there will be more), the active commenters/readers are probably in holiday overload, so they stick to one or maybe two reports because that's all they can handle.
> 
> I noticed this last holiday season too, which is one reason why I kind of hung back and waited for everyone else to finish their 2011 holiday reports.  By the time I started the December 2011 report, no one else was doing a holiday TR so it was more of a novelty!
> 
> So I finally realized that I have to just worry about finishing the TR so I can get it done for my own sake.  That's the goal.  If people are going to pop in, they're going to pop in.  Otherwise, I'm doing it for the lurkers out there!
> 
> By the way - a lot of that stuff that you took pictures of at the Jingle Jangle Jamboree was not there when I was there in November, but it is the same exact stuff that used to be at the Reindeer Round-Up.  So, when I went to DLR on 11/12 they had put up some things - a lot of things, actually - but all of those extra little details (like the barrels with the reindeer names on them) from the old Round-Up were added to the Jamboree after 11/12.  I looked for them on 11/12 and was disappointed they were gone.  I am so glad to see the little countrified Christmas touches are back again!



I was just encouraging my quiet followers to say hello!!  I appreciate each and everyone that says hi or just reads in quiet.  

What????? Not everyone wants to be overloaded with Disney Holiday Goodness???  Say it ain't so!!!  

I did recognize a lot of the decorations back in the jamboree area.....just sad they decided not to have the reindeer.  It still would have fit the themeing. What do they usually use that area back there for???  Like I mentioned in one of my posts.......I didn't even know this area existed!!


----------



## lsulindy

DizNee Luver said:


> I was just encouraging my quiet followers to say hello!!  I appreciate each and everyone that says hi or just reads in quiet.



I'm planning our first trip and trying to follow along.


----------



## cristyhas3

I really enjoy your TR! You're so thoughtful and detailed. It really makes me want to be sure to pay attention to the little things during my next visit. Thank you.


----------



## Sherry E

DizNee Luver said:


> I was just encouraging my quiet followers to say hello!!  I appreciate each and everyone that says hi or just reads in quiet.
> 
> What????? Not everyone wants to be overloaded with Disney Holiday Goodness???  Say it ain't so!!!
> 
> I did recognize a lot of the decorations back in the jamboree area.....just sad they decided not to have the reindeer.  It still would have fit the themeing. What do they usually use that area back there for???  Like I mentioned in one of my posts.......I didn't even know this area existed!!



You've probably picked up some extra (silent) readers from the Superthread as well!  About a week ago I added links to a lot of folks' holiday TR's in progress - including yours and Carrie's - to a post on the first page of the Superthread, and I specifically mentioned that you had a holiday TR going on in a different post.  Plus, I have your 2011 TR linked, and I have the holiday tour portion of your 2011 TR linked in my holiday tour section of the Superthread!  A lot of people tune into the Superthread, so a lot of people will see your TR.

I saw your question about what that back area was used for, and I am not 100% sure so I didn't answer it.  It seems like I recall someone saying what it was used for at one point - maybe something having to do with the animals?? - but I don't remember the specifics.

I do miss seeing the reindeer but they always looked like they were having a hard time breathing.  Their breathing was very shallow and rapid, so I got the feeling that they were not acclimating well to the SoCal air/weather.  If their health was being compromised, I'd much rather that the reindeer stay home.  They were also not particularly friendly, and little kids would climb up on the decorations (barriers) to try to reach their hands in and pet them (from what a CM told me).  It may have just gotten to be too risky for Disney to bring the reindeer back.  

More than likely, though, Disney just decided to not spend the money on toting the reindeer down to the ranch this year because they were spending the decoration budget elsewhere.  It's always an 'add something in; take something else away' kind of system with the holiday decor and merriment at DLR!  Although...I will say that at least when they take things away from the holiday offerings, there is still plenty more merriment to go around.  We won't feel deprived of holiday fun if a couple of things go missing.  (However, that is not the case with Halloween Time - when Disney takes things away from its Halloween Time offerings, the difference is really felt because the Halloween offerings are so minimal compared to the holiday season offerings!)

The whole Jamboree area looked so open and spacious, while the Round-Up was more confined.  I'm glad they decided to add in those decorations from the Round-Up because I think the Jamboree needed to be filled in a bit.  When I was there on 11/12 the decorations were at a minimum for the most part.  The cookie decorating spot was set up, as was the coloring/craft spot.  It's good to know (for future reference) that the Jamboree might not be fully decorated when the holiday season begins in 2013!


----------



## DizNee Luver

lsulindy said:


> I'm planning our first trip and trying to follow along.



  Welcome!!  If you have any questions let me know!!!



cristyhas3 said:


> I really enjoy your TR! You're so thoughtful and detailed. It really makes me want to be sure to pay attention to the little things during my next visit. Thank you.



  Welcome!!  What makes Disney superior to other parks is their attention to the little things......all the details fall into place.  Even garbage cans are themed to fit the area of the park they're in. 



Sherry E said:


> You've probably picked up some extra (silent) readers from the Superthread as well!  About a week ago I added links to a lot of folks' holiday TR's in progress - including yours and Carrie's - to a post on the first page of the Superthread, and I specifically mentioned that you had a holiday TR going on in a different post.  Plus, I have your 2011 TR linked, and I have the holiday tour portion of your 2011 TR linked in my holiday tour section of the Superthread!  A lot of people tune into the Superthread, so a lot of people will see your TR.
> 
> I saw your question about what that back area was used for, and I am not 100% sure so I didn't answer it.  It seems like I recall someone saying what it was used for at one point - maybe something having to do with the animals?? - but I don't remember the specifics.
> 
> I do miss seeing the reindeer but they always looked like they were having a hard time breathing.  Their breathing was very shallow and rapid, so I got the feeling that they were not acclimating well to the SoCal air/weather.  If their health was being compromised, I'd much rather that the reindeer stay home.  They were also not particularly friendly, and little kids would climb up on the decorations (barriers) to try to reach their hands in and pet them (from what a CM told me).  It may have just gotten to be too risky for Disney to bring the reindeer back.
> 
> More than likely, though, Disney just decided to not spend the money on toting the reindeer down to the ranch this year because they were spending the decoration budget elsewhere.  It's always an 'add something in; take something else away' kind of system with the holiday decor and merriment at DLR!  Although...I will say that at least when they take things away from the holiday offerings, there is still plenty more merriment to go around.  We won't feel deprived of holiday fun if a couple of things go missing.  (However, that is not the case with Halloween Time - when Disney takes things away from its Halloween Time offerings, the difference is really felt because the Halloween offerings are so minimal compared to the holiday season offerings!)
> 
> The whole Jamboree area looked so open and spacious, while the Round-Up was more confined.  I'm glad they decided to add in those decorations from the Round-Up because I think the Jamboree needed to be filled in a bit.  When I was there on 11/12 the decorations were at a minimum for the most part.  The cookie decorating spot was set up, as was the coloring/craft spot.  It's good to know (for future reference) that the Jamboree might not be fully decorated when the holiday season begins in 2013!



Well thank you very much for the plugs!! 

You would think that back area had been used many times before unless they built that stage just for the jamboree??!  I wonder if they used that area for private affairs/parties?? Oh well.....I wasn't happy when I had heard they had moved the Billy's out of the Golden Horseshoe.....but this worked.  I wonder if they will be keeping it open year round??  They'd have to offer something to do back there to get people to wander that direction.........  Just thinking out loud here......  Anywhos........I just saw today that they're bringing back for about a month the Golden Horseshoe Revue.......I WISH I could be there to see that.  I actually remember this from my first trip to Disneyland and my dad used to do this type of shows when I was younger.........   I really would have loved to have seen the tribute!  So the Billy's have to have a place to play....so are they keeping that area open until that's over mid February???  

Ok, enough rambling.....I'm sure when I go back and read that paragraph I will see that I was all over the place........darned ol' ADD.....lol


----------



## DnA2010

All caught up now  

Mrs. C is sooo pretty, wow! I can only dream of looking that good later one!

I am amazed by all the details of the country-style decorations, I particularly like the rope snowflakes! I might try making them someday...your report is really inspiring me to try to get us to Disney at the holidays!

Shy is becoming quite a picture gal, now isn't she! So great to see! Her smile is so warm   

We are off tomorrow, heading to Bellingham then San Francisco to visit DH's sister and family, but are planning a day at the Disney Family Museum, so a Disney fix for me! Thus I'm not sure if I will have a chance to check in, but I am hoping to find a way, as I enjoy your updates so much!! 

-Ally


----------



## heaven2dc

DizNee Luver said:


> Well you either did the Casey Jr train or you rode on the Storybookland Canal Boats that make their way thru the same scenes but by boat.
> 
> I love the Billy's!!
> 
> Are the statues at WDW the same as the ones we pictured??  I've never been to WDW!



Now I remember - it was the Storybookland Canal Boats (I think lol)  and yes I think the statues at WDW are the same (or very similar).  Your pics are so great - all of them!  You really have an eye for capturing great shots


----------



## Caroline NZ

I'm here and reading along. I always make a point of reading your reports as they have a lovely personal feel to them, along with great descriptions and pics


----------



## Aust

I'm reading along too, loving the details and the fantastic photos. I've not been to DL in the holiday season and won't be there for a few years so this gives me the closet I can get for now!


----------



## DizNee Luver

DnA2010 said:


> All caught up now
> 
> Mrs. C is sooo pretty, wow! I can only dream of looking that good later one!
> 
> I am amazed by all the details of the country-style decorations, I particularly like the rope snowflakes! I might try making them someday...your report is really inspiring me to try to get us to Disney at the holidays!
> 
> Shy is becoming quite a picture gal, now isn't she! So great to see! Her smile is so warm
> 
> We are off tomorrow, heading to Bellingham then San Francisco to visit DH's sister and family, but are planning a day at the Disney Family Museum, so a Disney fix for me! Thus I'm not sure if I will have a chance to check in, but I am hoping to find a way, as I enjoy your updates so much!!
> 
> -Ally



I loved those snowflakes.....they definitely say country!!

Shy is really becoming quite the little character.....it's so fun to see her light up and have personality.....even Michayla is having her moments!!!

Enjoy the museum....that is something we've wanted to do since they opened but haven't made it yet.  I think we're shooting to do it end of Aug/first of Sept before my oldest's wedding.  



heaven2dc said:


> Now I remember - it was the Storybookland Canal Boats (I think lol)  and yes I think the statues at WDW are the same (or very similar).  Your pics are so great - all of them!  You really have an eye for capturing great shots



Thank you......but there were 3 of us taking pictures......and after I mesh them all together...I'm not sure who belongs to which ones.  Mike did take the majority this trip, and Tyler filled in and I tended to do the more detailed shots.  



Caroline NZ said:


> I'm here and reading along. I always make a point of reading your reports as they have a lovely personal feel to them, along with great descriptions and pics



 Welcome!!  Thank you for joining along!!  I consider everyone here just part of my extended family!!



Aust said:


> I'm reading along too, loving the details and the fantastic photos. I've not been to DL in the holiday season and won't be there for a few years so this gives me the closet I can get for now!



  Welcome!!  The holidays are very well done and if you get that chance down the road.....do it!!  I have plenty more holiday pics to come.....we'll keep the Christmas spirit going into January!!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Let's watch the Christmas Fantasy Parade!!!

The first float has Duffy the Bear and the Ballerina from your music box.




































Enter the Toy Soldiers!!


























Next is the float carrying Daisy & Donald Duck, Pluto (or Doggy as Shy calls him) and Mrs. Claus!
























































Lots more parade to come!


----------



## DizNee Luver

I see Tigger & Pooh Bear sledding down the street!





















It's a Winter Wonderland on Main Street with big, sparkly snowflakes!





















A snow covered tree.











The cute little snowmen and snowwomen.











Mickey and Minnie ice skating!!





















Poor Eeyore........






Lots more parade to come!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Here come the Gingerbread Men!!





















Clarabell Cow!






The Gingerbread House with Goofy & Max.





















The Royalty will be coming up next, but they are preceded by the Wicked Stepmother and her 2 daughters.































Snow White and the Royalty float is coming up next.


----------



## DizNee Luver

The Royalty and their float (which is stunning in person and if you can see it at night). 







































































The twins were fascinated with the parade and music!!






Santa's Toyland section is up next.......Here come Chip & Dale!! 


























Even more parade to come!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Here comes Woody and the toys!!


























Next was the gift wrapping machine manned by Geppetto, Jiminy Cricket and Pinocchio.




































Buzz Lightyear to the Rescue!!































One more post of parade pics coming up!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Heigh Ho, Heigh Ho....it's time for the Seven Dwarfs.





















The Carolers....do you see what's coming up behind them??











The reindeer!!!!!  











Which means.....here comes Santa in his sleigh!!!














































This is what the crowds look like after the parade lets out!! 











We stayed put for a while to let the crowd levels die down a bit before trying to head out of the park and into DTD.


----------



## Sherry E

I'm glad you got in another parade viewing - especially when you had the family with you to see it as well.  I know that we don't know yet when/if you all will be able to do another DLR holiday trip, but chances are that by the time you do get there for another holiday that particular Christmas Fantasy Parade will be held hostage to a paid party.

I forgot to comment on those rope snowflakes in my previous post, but you guys reminded me!  I don't _think_ those snowflakes were at the JJJ on 11/12 - but I may have missed them - and I don't even really recall them being at the Reindeer Round-Up in the past.  I know I certainly did not get any pictures of them when I was thoroughly combing the Round-Up a couple of years ago so I tend to think they were not there.  It makes me wonder if they were added in just for the Jamboree.

The reason why those rope snowflakes are so great is because they are so subtle - it would be very easy to overlook them or pass them by without a glance.  They don't stand out, and yet they are the perfect holiday decoration in that location.  They are the ideal holiday detail to support the "Christmas at the ranch" theme.  That is one thing that forever amazes and impresses me about Disney parks - the little details everywhere, some of which may go unnoticed but yet are soooooo integral to adding to the various themes.


----------



## DizNee Luver

Sherry E said:


> I'm glad you got in another parade viewing - especially when you had the family with you to see it as well.  I know that we don't know yet when/if you all will be able to do another DLR holiday trip, but chances are that by the time you do get there for another holiday that particular Christmas Fantasy Parade will be held hostage to a paid party.
> 
> I forgot to comment on thosee rope snowflakes in my previous post, but you guys reminded me!  I don't _think_ those snowflakes were at the JJJ on 11/12 - but I may have missed them - and I don't even really recall them being at the Reindeer Round-Up in the past.  I know I certainly did not get any pictures of them when I was thoroughly combing the Round-Up a couple of years ago so I tend to think they were not there.
> 
> The reason why those rope snowflakes are so great is because they are so subtle - it would be very easy to overlook them or pass them by without a glance.  They don't stand out, and yet they are the perfect holiday decoration in that location.  They are the ideal holiday detail to support the "Christmas at the ranch" theme.  That is one thing that forever amazes and impresses me about Disney parks - the little details everywhere, some of which may go unnoticed but yet are soooooo integral to adding to the various themes.



We actually saw the parade twice......so I'll have even more pics to share later on.....lol  I wish Disneyland would stop trying to be WDW......we don't need to do the party thing.  Heavy sigh......it's all about the money these days and it frankly is getting annoying!! 

I don't remember those snowflakes last year either.....and I'm a snowflake person......love them!!  So if they were around last year, I'm almost certain I would have noticed them.  

I love how Disney makes sure every nook and cranny is themed......that's what makes them special!!


----------



## Trentmom

I loved all the train scenery. It looked like they had all the different princesses houses or castles depicted. Very neat 

Partner statues are soooo cute

My god, your parade is amazing. I don't think we have all of that in our christmas parade that I can remember

Freaking amazing 

I love the one pic of Mrs. Claus, she has funniest expression on her face, like she saw someone doing something naughty 


The pic with Woody on the horse, with him leaning over is such a cool pic

Again, Love love that parade pics


----------



## DizNee Luver

Trentmom said:


> I loved all the train scenery. It looked like they had all the different princesses houses or castles depicted. Very neat
> 
> Partner statues are soooo cute
> 
> My god, your parade is amazing. I don't think we have all of that in our christmas parade that I can remember
> 
> Freaking amazing
> 
> I love the one pic of Mrs. Claus, she has funniest expression on her face, like she saw someone doing something naughty
> 
> 
> The pic with Woody on the horse, with him leaning over is such a cool pic
> 
> Again, Love love that parade pics



The miniatures are of things like the castle, Jasmine's palace, Mr Toad's place, etc.

I can tell you that the parade they show on Christmas day is not how the parade actually is......now that I've seen the DL one....it bugs me.....lol

I'm sure someone was being naughty in a crowd that big...... 

The guy doing Woody was really good at "flopping" and looking toy-like!!

You'll just have to come out west and see the parade for yourself!!


----------



## nwdisgal

Hi Laurie! 

I am reading along and really enjoying your reports.     I am one of the quiet ones out here in cyberland (and believe me, quiet isn't usually my forte unless there is a good read involved  )

Great report so far.  So happy to see the twins took so well to it and seemed to be enjoying all the new experiences.


----------



## DizNee Luver

nwdisgal said:


> Hi Laurie!
> 
> I am reading along and really enjoying your reports.     I am one of the quiet ones out here in cyberland (and believe me, quiet isn't usually my forte unless there is a good read involved  )
> 
> Great report so far.  So happy to see the twins took so well to it and seemed to be enjoying all the new experiences.



Hi Pam!!!   I'm glad you're enjoying it!!  The twins did so much better than expected!!


----------



## DnA2010

Great pics! The colours of the parade are soo vivid! 

We are ranch people (my inlaws have one and keep our horses there) so the snowflakes would really suite our place- they really are totally appropriate yet subtle.

Yes, we are looking forward to the Museum...great to hear some more of the history and that. 

Hanging in Bellingham so I thought I would check for an update.

Also, isn't the Spaghetti factory great! So much food and good too! We visit the one in Vancouver often when we are there (that is the original one) yum!  :fat:


----------



## DizNee Luver

DnA2010 said:


> Great pics! The colours of the parade are soo vivid!
> 
> We are ranch people (my inlaws have one and keep our horses there) so the snowflakes would really suite our place- they really are totally appropriate yet subtle.
> 
> Yes, we are looking forward to the Museum...great to hear some more of the history and that.
> 
> Hanging in Bellingham so I thought I would check for an update.
> 
> Also, isn't the Spaghetti factory great! So much food and good too! We visit the one in Vancouver often when we are there (that is the original one) yum!  :fat:



I love all the Disney parades because of the colors and music.  I figured the twins would enjoy them as well.....and they did!

If you decide to make some of the snowflakes, you'll have to post pics......I think they are awesome!

The museum will be fun.  I know there are areas you aren't allowed to take pictures (which I think is strange.....but it's the rules).......but I imagine there are many, MANY things to see........looking forward to going myself!!

We'd never gone to an Old Spaghetti Factory but it was very good!!  I was happy to see they offered the gluten free pasta so Shy could have spaghetti....which is one of her favorites!


----------



## PHXscuba

OK, I finally got onto my computer (my parents are currently staying in my office) and got caught up.

Loved the Country Bears visit to the Billy show. I think it's really nice that DL is maximizing that big Jamboree space and even adding the characters too. The pictures of your son getting kissed are priceless.

I haven't been on Casey Jr. in forever; my family is so getting dragged on it in March. Think I could fit my DS16 (6 foot 1 with size 13 feet) into the lion cage? 

I saw the Christmas Fantasy Parade at night. It's harder to get good pictures but I do think it is more magical with the lights. I am a big light person. 

PHXscuba


----------



## DizNee Luver

PHXscuba said:


> OK, I finally got onto my computer (my parents are currently staying in my office) and got caught up.
> 
> Loved the Country Bears visit to the Billy show. I think it's really nice that DL is maximizing that big Jamboree space and even adding the characters too. The pictures of your son getting kissed are priceless.
> 
> I haven't been on Casey Jr. in forever; my family is so getting dragged on it in March. Think I could fit my DS16 (6 foot 1 with size 13 feet) into the lion cage?
> 
> I saw the Christmas Fantasy Parade at night. It's harder to get good pictures but I do think it is more magical with the lights. I am a big light person.
> 
> PHXscuba



It would be nice if Disneyland offered up different characters more often.  They obviously have the costumes, so why not mix things up?!  We saw Piglet and Rabbit in 2005 and I think I've seen Piglet once since then.  WDW has Piglet daily at a meal.  They also have Marie from the Aristocats and Belle in her blue dress.....why can't we get that occasionally?  I had got wind of the Country Bears joining Billy at the end of their show, but kept it secret from the family!!  I knew they'd be excited to see some new characters!!  

Getting in and out of those cages on Casey Jr. are hard for "bigger" people.  I like the open cars......lol

I saw the parade twice last December at night and loved it all lit up.....but you're right....it's hard to get good pictures!

Speaking of lights.......I was really disappointed that when we were planted in front of the castle for fireworks for an hour (or more).....that they didn't do the castle lighting and snow.  They did they snow after the fireworks but I really missed that little show and watching the castle come to life with lights/icicles and snow.


----------



## DisneyStitch626

Wow, I really loved the last few updates! The photos of the parade were awesome! I really hope that we can see that parade when we go next December! So cool. Love the little snowmen.

The candy cane cotton candy will have to be another thing we try too! Looks so good. But will have to practice saying it I think....

Also it looks like one of these trips I will have to catch the Billy Hill show. Still haven't seen it!


----------



## DizNee Luver

DisneyStitch626 said:


> Wow, I really loved the last few updates! The photos of the parade were awesome! I really hope that we can see that parade when we go next December! So cool. Love the little snowmen.
> 
> The candy cane cotton candy will have to be another thing we try too! Looks so good. But will have to practice saying it I think....
> 
> Also it looks like one of these trips I will have to catch the Billy Hill show. Still haven't seen it!



The snowmen are so darned cute!!  It's a fun parade!!

Just order the cotton candy......the jamboree was the only place you could get it....... 

What???  If you go on the Diva trip, I'm sure you'll get dragged to one of the shows......lol  We are fans!!


----------



## yupikgal

Even if I was just there the week before you were, I LOVE looking at all the pictures you took, and the detailed ones at that!  I was relying only on my iphone to take pics, and for some reason, my battery was draining a lot more than normal (hmm, you think the videos I took could have something to do with it?) I need to take my actual camera when we go this summer!!  It's just so handy to use my phone camera.  

Anyway, I know it will be totally different atmosphere when we go this summer without all the beautiful shimmery lights, trees, decor, Christmas music & parades, etc. but I'm still soooo looking forward to it!!  

I love all the things you captured, the fun times, the happy faces of your kids, you can just feel the excitement in them!!  What wonderful parents you and Mike are.  They will never forget all the good times at Disney!!  I'm always thrilled to see that your big kids love it as much as the little ones too!  That's how our kids are.  I'm sad that Kelsey won't be able to go with us this summer, and probably not my husband either (he has other plans for that time) so I am thinking about inviting either my MIL or my oldest sister along, she came with me and my niece on our last trip and loved Disney!  I don't know how much she would like the summer crowds though, I hate to spoil it for her!  

I've reserved a room at the Howard Johnsons on Harbor for now, in the quiet bldg in the back of the property by the "adult" pool, so I'll keep looking to see if anyone else has any good deals before we go.  Having my son's girlfriend along with us will be different, I"m still trying to figure out how that's going to work.  They are very excited though, she's never been to the West Coast, she's originally from Wisconsin, and has gone to WDW several times to visit an aunt who lives in the area!  Since it's both of their graduation trip, I plan on doing some really fun things like character breakfasts, a nice dinner at either BB or the new Carthay Circle restaurant, and maybe a dessert seating for Fantastmic!!

I'm excited to read the rest of your TR, I need to finish mine, although I've been enjoying everyone else's so much, I'm getting lazy!  Thanks for making my days a little bit brighter!  Happy 2013!!


----------



## yupikgal

Even if I was just there the week before you were, I LOVE looking at all the pictures you took, and the detailed ones at that!  I was relying only on my iphone to take pics, and for some reason, my battery was draining a lot more than normal (hmm, you think the videos I took could have something to do with it?) I need to take my actual camera when we go this summer!!  It's just so handy to use my phone camera.  

Anyway, I know it will be totally different atmosphere when we go this summer without all the beautiful shimmery lights, trees, decor, Christmas music & parades, etc. but I'm still soooo looking forward to it!!  

I love all the things you captured, the fun times, the happy faces of your kids, you can just feel the excitement in them!!  What wonderful parents you and Mike are.  They will never forget all the good times at Disney!!  I'm always thrilled to see that your big kids love it as much as the little ones too!  That's how our kids are.  I'm sad that Kelsey won't be able to go with us this summer, and probably not my husband either (he has other plans for that time) so I am thinking about inviting either my MIL or my oldest sister along, she came with me and my niece on our last trip and loved Disney!  I don't know how much she would like the summer crowds though, I hate to spoil it for her!  

I've reserved a room at the Howard Johnsons on Harbor for now, in the quiet bldg in the back of the property by the "adult" pool, so I'll keep looking to see if anyone else has any good deals before we go.  Having my son's girlfriend along with us will be different, I"m still trying to figure out how that's going to work.  They are very excited though, she's never been to the West Coast, she's originally from Wisconsin, and has gone to WDW several times to visit an aunt who lives in the area!  Since we will be celebrating both of their graduations, I plan on doing some special things like character breakfasts, a nice meal at either BB or Carthay Circle restaurant in DCA, and maybe a dessert seating for Fantasmic!!

I'm excited to read the rest of your TR, I need to finish mine, although I've been enjoying everyone else's so much, I'm getting lazy!  Thanks for making my days a little bit brighter!  Happy 2013!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

When I left off, we had just finished watching the parade and the crowds were HORRIBLE.  We stayed in our little spot hoping the chaos would die off and we could make a peaceful exit from the parks.  As we waited, we took a few pictures from around the area and of the kids.

The Partner's Statue with the Castle in the background.






Addy, Michayla & Shyann:
















The Mickey wreaths and Main Street tree:
















One more of the castle:






As we wandered up Main Street:











Once things looked to have slowed a bit, we started up Main Street, but we soon discovered that they had already roped off the areas around the Candlelight Processional area and were "corralling" everyone into one way traffic flows.  Ok, problem........I was already a little antsy because right before the parade started, a family that was with someone in the wheelchair area, shows up and stands like on top of us.  We kept them from standing in front of the twins strollers but one girl was breathing all over Anthony's head (which was really bugging him) and I don't do well in closed areas and especially with strangers in my personal space.  So this was part of the reason I wanted to wait for things to slow.  Soooooooooo, now we needed to jump up on the crowded sidewalk and mosey down and around the CP area and then out the couple exits they open (why is it that they don't open more exits when they have a large traffic flow??)

Anywhos.......I knew this wouldn't work for me.....I was starting to get very panicky so I approached one of the CM's that was directing traffic and she said......"let me help get you and your family out".  She used her little hand held light to wave and clear a path.  She took us through the stores so we would have more room to manuever with the strollers (and less people).  She took us all the way out to the exit!!  I couldn't believe she did that for us.  I'm sorry I didn't catch her name....but really, that was the last thing on my mind right then.  I just wanted to be clear of all the mobs of people so I could calm down and get my heartbeat back to a normal rhythm.  Looking back later that night.......all I could say was~~she went far beyond what a CM is asked to do and I couldn't have been more grateful.  (I actually kept an eye out for her during our trip so I could thank her & get her name, but never saw her again)

Now, once we had come out of the stores and back onto Main Street, Mike opted to stay behind so he could get a couple pics of the CP area & then he met up with us outside the gates.











We headed into DTD:






Since we had changed our BBQ dinner ressie to Wednesday night.....we now were in need of a dinner place for tonight.  So we decided to go the House of Blues.  We ate there in 2009 and enjoyed it, so we decided to do it again this trip.











We had a little bit of a wait for a group our size (and needing to keep Michayla in a stroller).....so while we waited.......the kids got some much needed exercise.  And as you can see from the photos.....we found a quiet, uncrowded area....which was just what I needed.




































A few pics from the area as we waited.


----------



## DizNee Luver

yupikgal said:


> Even if I was just there the week before you were, I LOVE looking at all the pictures you took, and the detailed ones at that!  I was relying only on my iphone to take pics, and for some reason, my battery was draining a lot more than normal (hmm, you think the videos I took could have something to do with it?) I need to take my actual camera when we go this summer!!  It's just so handy to use my phone camera.
> 
> Anyway, I know it will be totally different atmosphere when we go this summer without all the beautiful shimmery lights, trees, decor, Christmas music & parades, etc. but I'm still soooo looking forward to it!!
> 
> I love all the things you captured, the fun times, the happy faces of your kids, you can just feel the excitement in them!!  What wonderful parents you and Mike are.  They will never forget all the good times at Disney!!  I'm always thrilled to see that your big kids love it as much as the little ones too!  That's how our kids are.  I'm sad that Kelsey won't be able to go with us this summer, and probably not my husband either (he has other plans for that time) so I am thinking about inviting either my MIL or my oldest sister along, she came with me and my niece on our last trip and loved Disney!  I don't know how much she would like the summer crowds though, I hate to spoil it for her!
> 
> I've reserved a room at the Howard Johnsons on Harbor for now, in the quiet bldg in the back of the property by the "adult" pool, so I'll keep looking to see if anyone else has any good deals before we go.  Having my son's girlfriend along with us will be different, I"m still trying to figure out how that's going to work.  They are very excited though, she's never been to the West Coast, she's originally from Wisconsin, and has gone to WDW several times to visit an aunt who lives in the area!  Since it's both of their graduation trip, I plan on doing some really fun things like character breakfasts, a nice dinner at either BB or the new Carthay Circle restaurant, and maybe a dessert seating for Fantastmic!!
> 
> I'm excited to read the rest of your TR, I need to finish mine, although I've been enjoying everyone else's so much, I'm getting lazy!  Thanks for making my days a little bit brighter!  Happy 2013!!



Yeah, I imagine the video taping probably zapped your phone battery but you will also find times in the parks where your phone is searching for a signal and that really drains the battery.  People with iphones seem to have had the worst time with that happening.  My old smartphone didn't do well in the park but my new droid razr m did fine.  

You know....the summer isn't all bad with the crowds.  (especially if you've ever experienced spring breaks!!) At least with the summer.....some of the AP's are blocked and it's spread out over 3 months where spring break everyone shows up over a 6 wk time frame.  I'd go in the summer again......way before I'd do spring break again!!

If everything works out....I'll be taking my oldest, Nick and his fiance during the girls trip late February.  We didn't do the Carthay Circle restaurant with our large family....but will do so with just the 3 of us.  Also thinking about the Walk in Walt's Footsteps tour and Fantasmic Dessert Seating.  It's been a long time since Marie has been to Disneyland.....so trying to show her some of the highlights!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Once our pager went off, we were escorted into the restaurant and seated.  Shy was in heaven....they had basketball on the tv she could see.....lol

The menu:






Shy's specially made dinner of mini cheeseburgers (no bun), tomatoes and fries.






Addy's Pepperoni Pizza:






Anthony's Cheese Pizza:






Tyler's Flatbread BBQ Chicken Pizza:






I had the Shrimp Po-Boy with Sweet Potato Fries:











Mike's Buttermilk Fried Chicken:






The food was good.....wasn't a big fan of the sweet potato fries....they needed to be crisper.  The BBQ pizza used to be on a pizza crust and was Derek's favorite meal back in 2009.....but they've gone to the flatbread style.....Ty said it was good.....but I don't think it was GREAT like it used to be.

Dinner for 6 of us with tax and tip:  $95.00

After dinner, we stopped into their gift shop, picked up a couple shirts and some hot sauce!!

As we made our way towards the GCH entrance, we stopped into Marcelline's Confections to pick up a couple sweet treats.  














































A quick stop to get a picture of the GCH Christmas tree. The lighting in here is terrible!!  So dark!






We got back up to our room and found the MouseKeeping had done this to Michayla's bed.....chocolates on all the beds!!











We ended our night watching World of Color from our room and Addy & Shyann watching the Princess bedtime stories.  (this became a nightly ritual in which they both would fall asleep).

This ends Day One in the parks!!


----------



## Caroline NZ

Wow, what a full on day. Your kids look like they are coping so well, Shyann in particular looks to be blossoming and is a very sweet happy looking little girl


----------



## DizNee Luver

Caroline NZ said:


> Wow, what a full on day. Your kids look like they are coping so well, Shyann in particular looks to be blossoming and is a very sweet happy looking little girl



It was a full day and the twins did amazing!!  Not one meltdown!!  We figured we would let their moods dictate how long we'd stay in the parks.  Neither napped in their strollers and they seemed to enjoy the rides, parade and just being strolled around.


----------



## cristyhas3

What a day! Full of so much fun! Your family is amazing.


----------



## DizNee Luver

cristyhas3 said:


> What a day! Full of so much fun! Your family is amazing.



Thank You so much!!!!  I kinda think I have an amazing family too!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Tuesday, December 11~~Day 2 in the parks!!

Today we started with trips to the Concierge Lounge to pick up some breakfast offerings.  Some of us nibbled in the room while a few others actually sat in the lounge to eat.  This morning we decided to start out in Disneyland and I would try and reach one of the Divas who needed to leave by noon.  I was going to try and meet up, to say hi to sierranevada/Bridget.

A picture of the PPH tree from the Concierge Lounge.






The Main Street Train Station.











The Main Street Christmas tree.






A lot of photopass photographers were grouped together, which meant they were waiting for characters to come out.....so we kinda hung out near by and Addy's friend Cruella came out and she remember Addy and thought today's shirt was much better than the one she wore yesterday.









































Cruella loves to ham it up for the camera!!

We started talking with the photographers and a character escort and asked who was coming out (we'd seen a few characters come out already).  He said Mickey would be and I said, Michayla would love to meet Mickey, as he is one of her favorite characters.  I think in conversation, we mentioned the girls autism and delays and the character escort asked us to stand off the street by one of the shops and he'd have Mickey come over and greet our family before he set up on Main Street!!!!  So we gladly did.

Mickey came out and did a couple pictures with the family and then he zoned in on Michayla!!



















































It was a special time for us and Michayla and we thanked the character escort for doing that for us.  (he even kept everyone back while Mickey was visiting with us)

The extra mile......also known as Disney Magic!


----------



## DizNee Luver

We decided to hang out on Main Street until I heard back from Bridget.  So here are a few close ups of the Main Street tree.
















The shop across from the Emporium (Showcase?) that carried a lot of holiday treasures!!











While I was looking in the shops, the rest of the family found Dale and had some pictures done.





















A few more random pictures from around Main Street.
















We headed up towards the Partner's Statue and had some photopass pictures done here.....this was from our camera.






I heard from Bridget and they were coming off BTMRR and so we told them we'd stay put at the Partner's Statue.  A picture of the double decker bus as it went by.






Happy Michayla!!











Shyann and Addy.






The Matterhorn:











Bridget!!!











Bridget and her sister. (I'm sorry, I forgot her name)






After a short visit, we were heading back up Main Street....but did slow down to get a couple pics of Burt and Mary Poppins as they passed by.











We headed out of Disneyland and started crossing the Esplanade to go to Disney's California Adventure park.


----------



## Sherry E

A few comments -

1.  By any chance, were Bridget and her sister also staying at the PPH?  They look familiar to me and I wonder if I saw them there.  If I didn't see them there, maybe I saw them somewhere...;

2.  Yes, that's the Disney Showcase store across from the Emporium (where the elusive Santa Mickey nutcracker was still available!) - the store has a couple of different 'rooms' or sections, as I recall;

3.  When I saw the Main Street Christmas tree during my trip, I was thinking that it looked as though it had some different ornaments that I didn't recall seeing in previous years.  When I tried to get up close to look at them, I always seemed to be standing right where someone wanted to take a photo.  So I gave up after a few tries.  

BUT now that I look at your pictures I see that yes, indeed, there were some new ornaments here and there on that tree!  I think that Disney's decorations team mixed in new ones with some of the old ones.  Like the "Galerie du Gaston" timepiece, for example - I don't remember that from other years at all!; and

4.  The pictures of the kids with Mickey are so precious!  What a special moment for them (and for you!) - they look beyond joyful and over-the-moon excited.  And the pictures of Happy Michayla - especially the close-up shot of her face - well, there are no words for it, so I think all that can be said is !  That is truly the spirit and magic of Disney at its best right there - and it's also the magic of having the best parents EVER (who not only plan these wonderful trips, but also organize fantastic movie theme nights at home)!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Sherry E said:


> A few comments -
> 
> 1.  By any chance, were Bridget and her sister also staying at the PPH?  They look familiar to me and I wonder if I saw them there.  If I didn't see them there, maybe I saw them somewhere...;
> 
> 2.  Yes, that's the Disney Showcase store across from the Emporium (where the elusive Santa Mickey nutcracker was still available!) - the store has a couple of different 'rooms' or sections, as I recall;
> 
> 3.  When I saw the Main Street Christmas tree during my trip, I was thinking that it looked as though it had some different ornaments that I didn't recall seeing in previous years.  When I tried to get up close to look at them, I always seemed to be standing right where someone wanted to take a photo.  So I gave up after a few tries.
> 
> BUT now that I look at your pictures I see that yes, indeed, there were some new ornaments here and there on that tree!  I think that Disney's decorations team mixed in new ones with some of the old ones.  Like the "Galerie du Gaston" timepiece, for example - I don't remember that from other years at all!; and
> 
> 4.  The pictures of the kids with Mickey are so precious!  What a special moment for them (and for you!) - they look beyond joyful and over-the-moon excited.  And the pictures of Happy Michayla - especially the close-up shot of her face - well, there are no words for it, so I think all that can be said is !  That is truly the spirit and magic of Disney at its best right there - and it's also the magic of having the best parents EVER (who not only plan these wonderful trips, but also organize fantastic movie theme nights at home)!



1.  I believe they were staying at the GCH but could be mistaken.

2.  I don't know why I can't remember the names of these shops.....the Emporium is the only store name I remember.

3.  The thing that I really notice missing were the Santa's that were really prevalent last year:











Now they may have still been there....but in the pics I got....they weren't really noticeable.  The clock is definitely new.  I'm also wondering if the Gingerbread men were different.

Last Year:





This Year:





4.  Wait till you see the pic of Michayla with Tinkerbell.  That's a photopass pic I will be ordering a 16x20 of.  PRECIOUS!!!!  I can't believe how she connected a few times during the trip with a character.  Just melts my heart and brings a tear to my eye.  I was so thankful to the CM to do that and give us a wonderful experience we'll remember forever!!!

  Thanx for all the nice compliments.  We love being parents and it's not always easy......but moments like the Mickey and Tinkerbell makes every hard moment/day worth it!!!


----------



## Sherry E

DizNee Luver said:


> 1.  I believe they were staying at the GCH but could be mistaken.
> 
> 2.  I don't know why I can't remember the names of these shops.....the Emporium is the only store name I remember.
> 
> 3.  The thing that I really notice missing were the Santa's that were really prevalent last year:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now they may have still been there....but in the pics I got....they weren't really noticeable.  The clock is definitely new.  I'm also wondering if the Gingerbread men were different.
> 
> Last Year:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This Year:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.  Wait till you see the pic of Michayla with Tinkerbell.  That's a photopass pic I will be ordering a 16x20 of.  PRECIOUS!!!!  I can't believe how she connected a few times during the trip with a character.  Just melts my heart and brings a tear to my eye.  I was so thankful to the CM to do that and give us a wonderful experience we'll remember forever!!!
> 
> Thanx for all the nice compliments.  We love being parents and it's not always easy......but moments like the Mickey and Tinkerbell makes every hard moment/day worth it!!!



I think you're right about the lack of Santa on the MS tree.  Now that you mention it, I think that caught my eye in person too.  I always wonder what happens to decorations (and trees) that mysteriously disappear!  I wonder if they get shipped to WDW for them to use, or if they get reused somewhere else around DLR?  The gingerbread men are definitely not the same!  

As special as it is for kids when they have those magical Disney moments in any Disney park thanks to Cast Members or characters, I also always wonder how it affects/impacts the Cast Members too (in or out of the character costumes).  Sometimes you see absolutely amazing Cast Members in the parks, and you can tell that they really love what they do and love people.  Some of them are so great with kids.  I wonder if they go home at the end of the day, feeling rewarded that they made many families' trips better, or that they made a precious little child smile.  I would think that doing that kind of work - knowing that you are making people happy and bringing kids' fantasies to life - would have a very deep, meaningful impact after a while.  How could it not?  How could they not be affected?  I would bet that a lot of the CM's have tears in their eyes too!

I can't wait to see the 16x20-worthy picture!  I'll bet it's amazing!

I also can't wait to hear what you thought (first impressions) of Buena Vista Street and Cars Land the very first time you saw them!  Obviously you had heard many things and seen many photos before arriving, but there is something different and noteworthy about that first time you get to see a new land in person, and experience it for yourself!

Speaking of which...the Cars Land float is rolling down the boulevard on the Rose Parade at this very moment!


----------



## sierranevada

Sherry E said:


> A few comments -
> 
> 1.  By any chance, were Bridget and her sister also staying at the PPH?  They look familiar to me and I wonder if I saw them there.  If I didn't see them there, maybe I saw them somewhere...





DizNee Luver said:


> 1.  I believe they were staying at the GCH but could be mistaken.



This trip we were staying at the DLH - I was wearing my DisDiva sweatshirt so maybe you noticed it in the park?

Laurie - loved your kids!  They were so sweet and affecionate!

Great report so far


----------



## DizNee Luver

Sherry E said:


> I think you're right about the lack of Santa on the MS tree.  Now that you mention it, I think that caught my eye in person too.  I always wonder what happens to decorations (and trees) that mysteriously disappear!  I wonder if they get shipped to WDW for them to use, or if they get reused somewhere else around DLR?  The gingerbread men are definitely not the same!
> 
> As special as it is for kids when they have those magical Disney moments in any Disney park thanks to Cast Members or characters, I also always wonder how it affects/impacts the Cast Members too (in or out of the character costumes).  Sometimes you see absolutely amazing Cast Members in the parks, and you can tell that they really love what they do and love people.  Some of them are so great with kids.  I wonder if they go home at the end of the day, feeling rewarded that they made many families' trips better, or that they made a precious little child smile.  I would think that doing that kind of work - knowing that you are making people happy and bringing kids' fantasies to life - would have a very deep, meaningful impact after a while.  How could it not?  How could they not be affected?  I would bet that a lot of the CM's have tears in their eyes too!
> 
> I can't wait to see the 16x20-worthy picture!  I'll bet it's amazing!
> 
> I also can't wait to hear what you thought (first impressions) of Buena Vista Street and Cars Land the very first time you saw them!  Obviously you had heard many things and seen many photos before arriving, but there is something different and noteworthy about that first time you get to see a new land in person, and experience it for yourself!
> 
> Speaking of which...the Cars Land float is rolling down the boulevard on the Rose Parade at this very moment!



Those Santas where probably somewhere else in the park.  It's funny that we both noticed differences with the tree.  It probably changes a bit every year?? 

I'm debating on whether to download our photopass pics or get the CD.  I'm such a traditionalist and we ALWAYS get the CD.  That Tink picture is wonderful!!!

You won't have to wait too long on my thoughts.....as we were headed that way in my next installment!!



sierranevada said:


> This trip we were staying at the DLH - I was wearing my DisDiva sweatshirt so maybe you noticed it in the park?
> 
> Laurie - loved your kids!  They were so sweet and affecionate!
> 
> Great report so far



It was wonderful seeing you Bridget!!!   My kids are huggers!!! 

Thank you......just scratched the surface of this trip......so much more to come!!!


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

I love it so far!! That was nice of the CM to give you guys special time with Mickey. Do you guys do the GAC for the twins? I do that since I, myself have autism.


----------



## DizNee Luver

WDWJonasGirl said:


> I love it so far!! That was nice of the CM to give you guys special time with Mickey. Do you guys do the GAC for the twins? I do that since I, myself have autism.



Happy New Years Kaitlin!!  We do get a GAC for both girls.  We did that in 2010 and only used it twice.  This trip, the girls enjoyed the rides.....so we got good usage out of them this time.


----------



## Trentmom

I read your update last night and was half asleep, so never responded I guess 

Glad that CM was able to help you get out of parade viewing area.

That food at HOB I think you said you went to, maybe. Whatever it was, looked really tasty. All treats looked good too

That was nice you got have Mickey all to yourself for a few mins

Lot of great character pics

The pics with Cruella were awesome 


Happy New Years!!!!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Trentmom said:


> I read your update last night and was half asleep, so never responded I guess
> 
> Glad that CM was able to help you get out of parade viewing area.
> 
> That food at HOB I think you said you went to, maybe. Whatever it was, looked really tasty. All treats looked good too
> 
> That was nice you got have Mickey all to yourself for a few mins
> 
> Lot of great character pics
> 
> The pics with Cruella were awesome
> 
> 
> Happy New Years!!!!!



Happy New Years Kelly!!  That's ok, you responded today.....lol

It was so appreciated that the CM helped get me and girls (and the whole family) out without being held up by the slow moving crowd.  I surely would have had a panic attack if we had to get in with that large group.

House of Blues was ok food.....but I'm tired of some of these places "fixing" stuff that ain't broken.  The flatbread version of the BBQ Chicken Pizza wasn't near as good as the original.

I think we had Mickey to ourselves for about 5 minutes.  I know there were people running up but got stopped short of reaching us.  I heard him explaining that Mickey would be setting up on Main Street and to look for him in a few minutes.  It was so nice of them to do that for us!!

Cruella was a ham!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

We left Disneyland and crossed the Esplanade to be welcomed by the new entrance to DCA.  I still miss the letters and seeing the "Golden Gate Bridge" just past the entrance......but with the clocks being turned back to the 1920's when Walt first arrived in LA....the new entrance makes more sense.











As we step through the gates, we take a few minutes to just stand there and take it in.  When you step onto Main Street at Disneyland, you leave the world behind.....I never got that feeling at DCA............until today!!  It was like looking at black and white period pictures from that era but you were there and it was in color!!!

To the left was Oswald's Gas Station.
















Some random pictures on Buena Vista Street.
















The Sepulveda Building:











While we were standing there gawking, this cute "Messenger" comes riding up on her bike singing.
















The Five and Dime Store:











DCA's Time Capsule.






DCA's Dedication/Re-dedication Plaque.






Chamber of Commerce Building:











Buena Vista Red Car Trolley Station.


----------



## Sherry E

I totally agree about stepping onto Buena Vista Street vs. the old version of DCA.  While I actually did like the old DCA a lot and it grew on me over time (I really miss the Golden Gate Bridge and the letters), I never felt truly 'transported' anywhere in California Adventure.  You know what I mean, I can tell.  In the old DCA, it felt like you could just travel a few hours out of SoCal/NorCal and get to the locations - the real-life, authentic sites - being represented in that park.  I never felt like there was a real element of fantasy going on in enough of DCA to transport me somewhere that I couldn't just hop on a plane to see.

Now that BVS and CL are in DCA, I feel much more of that 'fantasy vibe' that I was looking for, and I feel like I am being transported to places that I couldn't just travel to in real life!


----------



## DizNee Luver

As we continue on Buena Vista Street we see the Market.






The festive lamp poles.











Five and Dime Window.






The Red Car Trolley went by.






Julius Katz and Sons building.











I believe these window displays of 1920's Christmas decorations was in the Elias & Co. store windows (they could have been in the Five & Dime or Big Top Toys, as these stores run into one another)











Addy needed some camera attention.....lol






Atwater & Trolley Treats Candy store:











Big Top Toys:






Here's the trolley again.











Trolley Treats Candy Store:






Elias & Co. Store:





















There was a Santa set up in Elias & Co.






Looking across to the Carthay Circle.


----------



## DizNee Luver

Sherry E said:


> I totally agree about stepping onto Buena Vista Street vs. the old version of DCA.  While I actually did like the old DCA a lot and it grew on me over time (I really miss the Golden Gate Bridge and the letters), I never felt truly 'transported' anywhere in California Adventure.  You know what I mean, I can tell.  In the old DCA, it felt like you could just travel a few hours out of SoCal/NorCal and get to the locations - the real-life, authentic sites - being represented in that park.  I never felt like there was a real element of fantasy going on in enough of DCA to transport me.
> 
> Now that BVS and CL are in DCA, I feel much more of that 'fantasy vibe' that I was looking for, and I feel like I am being transported to places that I could just travel to in real life!



I totally get it......DCA was always missing that special thing that took you away to another place or time.  I think they've found it with these new additions!!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

The Buena Vista Street Christmas Tree.  Another huge tree, like the one in Disneyland.


























A close up of the tree ornaments.






I loved these bells!!!  Took me back to my childhood (and no, I don't mean from the 20's either......lol).....the 60's had that style of glittery bells too!! lol






What a neat popcorn stand!!!






Carthay Circle!!  So grand and majestic.  Inside is a restaurant that we opted to skip with our large family....but I am looking forward to checking it out in February when I go with Nick and Marie.































A couple random pics from the area:











Red Car Trolley:






The fountain is beautiful!!
















Red Car Trolley again:






Back to the fountain:
















And one more of the Red Car Trolley!!


----------



## Sherry E

DizNee Luver said:


> I totally get it......DCA was always missing that special thing that took you away to another place or time.  I think they've found it with these new additions!!!



I think my favorite picture of the batch you just posted above ^^ is the one of the Five & Dime window - with the round logo as the focal point!

Yes, exactly - when I go to a Disney park, I want to be taken away to another place or time that I would never be able to see or experience in real life.  I want that element of fantasy in the themed lands.  There are some areas of DCA that still don't really transport me anywhere, but I think they have made great progress!


----------



## ksromack

DizNee Luver said:


> OMG, I'm stoked!!!  I just read the Disney Blog and the narrator scheduled (at this time) to be there on the night I "scheduled" to do the Candlelight Processional is DICK VAN DYKE!!!!!!   I sure hope I can secure dining package for my family when those are released/announced!!!!



I am just now joining in on your TR.  The west coast is a foreign territory for me as I've never been to DL!  I've been to WDW 7 times, and we actually just got back on Dec 17th (less than a month ago).  My hubby's sister lives in Reseda so we are considering a Dec 2013 trip to LA and DL....so I'm hoping I can get the insurance company to pay for a roof on our house so I can apply that $ to a trip to the west coast 

I know NOTHING about DL and staying ON SITE looks a little out of reach for us....but HoJo is another story   I'll probably have a thousand questions but for right now I'm going to catch up on your report!  One question for now, though....is the Candlelight Processional difficult to see at DL?  We did attend the one in Orlando last month and I'd really like to experience the one in DL.  We do not have AP.


----------



## DizNee Luver

Sherry E said:


> I think my favorite picture of the batch you just posted above ^^ is the one of the Five & Dime window - with the round logo as the focal point!
> 
> Yes, exactly - when I go to a Disney park, I want to be taken away to another place or time that I would never be able to see or experience in real life.  I want that element of fantasy in the themed lands.  There are some areas of DCA that still don't really transport me anywhere, but I think they have made great progress!



I don't know if that was mine or Ty's pic........I know I did the picture of the entry into Elias & Co. (the ground).

If you get the feeling of leaving reality by stepping into Buena Vista Street, the rest is gravy (at least that's how I feel).  Once I'm past the gates.....I'm already relaxed and leaving the outside world behind me.  


ksromack said:


> I am just now joining in on your TR.  The west coast is a foreign territory for me as I've never been to DL!  I've been to WDW 7 times, and we actually just got back on Dec 17th (less than a month ago).  My hubby's sister lives in Reseda so we are considering a Dec 2013 trip to LA and DL....so I'm hoping I can get the insurance company to pay for a roof on our house so I can apply that $ to a trip to the west coast
> 
> I know NOTHING about DL and staying ON SITE looks a little out of reach for us....but HoJo is another story   I'll probably have a thousand questions but for right now I'm going to catch up on your report!  One question for now, though....is the Candlelight Processional difficult to see at DL?  We did attend the one in Orlando last month and I'd really like to experience the one in DL.  We do not have AP.



  Welcome!!!  I will try and help answer any questions you have!!  We were supposed to be coming home from WDW on Dec. 16th but plans changed and we ended up going to DL.

You will find that the 3 resort hotels would fall under the Deluxe category at WDW.  Partly because they only have the 3 and there are so many options just outside the gates for "value" and "moderate" stays.  We've stayed at the HoJo's and loved it!!  It's about an 8 minute walk to the gates.  (that will be the thing you'll appreciate about Disneyland over WDW~~everything is just a few minutes walk from each other!!)

The Candlelight Processional running for 20 nights at DL was a new thing this year.  The seating was for Annual Pass holders that won their seats in a lottery drawing.  You could arrive early and wait in the roped off areas for seats for the no-shows.....Sherry did this twice and got a great seat both nights).  The rest was Standing Room Only.  We ended up not going as doing the crowded SRO wasn't an option for my twins (or me).  We didn't realize that getting seats would be so easy.....but we also decided not to lose park time by waiting for a chance.  If it had been just me or me & hubby, I totally would have done it!!  As for next year.......there are rumors that they will move the CP to the Hyperion Theater in Disney's California Adventure Park.  If they do this, it will totally change how they did it this year.  My guess is they would sell tickets or dining packages (similar to WDW) for the seats.  At this point.....no one knows for sure how they'll be doing this next holiday season.


----------



## DizNee Luver

We left Buena Vista Street behind us and headed towards CarsLand.  We passed this sign over by BugsLand (which is where the Radiator Springs Racers Fastpass machines is located).  I'm pretty sure it was before noon.






A sign to the Blue Sky Cellar:






We had made it to the entrance of CarsLand.






Looking down the road in Radiator Springs.






Fillmore's Taste-In:






Sarge's Surplus Hut:











Just what everyone needs is a Luigi's Flying Tire hat!!






The Cozy Cone Motel:
















Lightening McQueen and Mator trade off greeting guests at the Cozy Cone.






We took a restroom break and waited for probably 20 minutes for the family/handicapped restrooms to become available.  I needed to change both girls and since they're older and bigger....it's kinda hard to do them in the regular restrooms.  So we waited & waited & waited.  While we were waiting.....Ty or Mike got pics of the kids:
















After giving up on changing them right this moment, we headed back onto the road of Radiator Springs and "here it is"!!






I'm not sure what "it was"........lol

It's Luigi's!!






Flo's V-8 Cafe:











"Get your kicks, on Route 66"!!











It's Red the Firetruck!


----------



## donac

I just had to come on and say what a great report this is.  Dh and I were in DL in 1978 for our honeymoon.  We had planned to go back when we both turned 50 (DL opened right between my May birthday and dh's Oct birthday) but we never made it.  We do plan to come back in 2018 for our 40th wedding anniversary.  We are planning to go in Aug but I may be rethinkng it.


----------



## DizNee Luver

donac said:


> I just had to come on and say what a great report this is.  Dh and I were in DL in 1978 for our honeymoon.  We had planned to go back when we both turned 50 (DL opened right between my May birthday and dh's Oct birthday) but we never made it.  We do plan to come back in 2018 for our 40th wedding anniversary.  We are planning to go in Aug but I may be rethinkng it.



Thank you very much!!! 

How awesome that you honeymooned at Disneyland!!  My hubby's first time to Disneyland was 7mths after we were married back in 1984 but we only spent a day here.....wish I knew then what I know now.  Those pictures would have been priceless!!

2018   That seems so far away......... maybe you'll be able to talk him into a 35th wedding anniversary at Disneyland!!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

The statue of Stanley.....complete with Santa hat!!











Well it's not how I would want my Christmas tree decorated, but all the hubcaps on this tree just seemed fitting!!





















To the left of the Stanley Statue was a podium under an umbrella which is where you get a fastpass for people in wheelchairs or with a GAC for the Radiator Springs Racers.  I believe they look at the return time for fastpasses given out by the machine and that is the time you return to do your ride.  I think it's a wonderful system and would love to see them go to that on ALL the FP eligible rides!!  So I got our FP's as Mike continued to snap pics.




































The entrance to the Radiator Springs Racers.











Loved the garlands and wreaths made of air filters!!
















Lizzie's Curio Shop:






Michayla:






So while I tried the restroom thing again with the twins, Mike stayed out on the road to get more pictures.  As we were waiting, a CM Janitor came by and used a key to open one of the two rooms.  It was out of order......well, a sign would have been nice!!  After about 5 minutes, the other room finally opened and I was able to get both girls taken care of before it was too late!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

We group back together and Mike took a picture of the Route 66 tree.






Mator's Petting Zoo is one of the little tractors Mator's been known to startle by honking at them.











Another holiday tree fitting of CarsLand:






We decided to take the kids on Tow Mater's Junkyard Jamboree.  Mike continued taking pics as we were in line.


























Love these snowflakes!











I had Mike change his focus when I realized that Gwen Steffani had been in the line next to us (the wheelchair entrance) and then got escorted directly onto the ride.  These are the pictures Mike was able to get of her and one of her sons without looking like a stalker!!





















We were on the next go around and what a fun little ride this was!!!


----------



## Trentmom

What a great update

Loved all the window decorations. I just felt like I was walking along with you and your family. Such great pics

Carsland looked great!! I love all the car part decorations and car part trees

I love your fountain shots





forgot to mention, great photos of Gwen, especially the last one. She seems like a cool lady


----------



## Sherry E

Wow!  You were not kidding when you told me that Mike got a really good pic of Gwen on the ride!  That last shot of her is perfect!  By the way, I think that's her oldest child, Kingston, with her.  He has always been a cool, hip kid!  I wonder where Gavin and the other child (and the nanny) were at that point.

If I had been where you guys were and saw Gwen on the ride, I probably wouldn't have hesitated to take a photo.  At the point that I saw them (after you saw them) they were still in DCA but they were just standing there on Buena Vista Street.  They were just a few feet from me and I could have gotten a nice clear shot - but they would have seen me and I just couldn't do it.  But on the ride is different because they aren't really looking at who is taking pictures!


----------



## donac

DizNee Luver said:


> Thank you very much!!!
> 
> How awesome that you honeymooned at Disneyland!!  My hubby's first time to Disneyland was 7mths after we were married back in 1984 but we only spent a day here.....wish I knew then what I know now.  Those pictures would have been priceless!!
> 
> 2018   That seems so far away......... maybe you'll be able to talk him into a 35th wedding anniversary at Disneyland!!!



35th is this year and we are keeping it low keyed.  We just spent 8 days in DW with our sons, their gf's and my sister and her family to celebrate ds2 graduating from college and the fact that my sons and her daughters are all in grad school or getting ready to go.  In the next 3 years all 4 of them with have their Master's.  We were also celebrating dh's last year of teaching.  He is retiring at the end of this year. 

In 2015 dh and I are going to Dw for our 60th birthdays and my retirement.  Dh has always wanted to go at Halloween so that is what we plan to do. 

DL was just something that came up in the last couple of weeks.


----------



## DisneyStitch626

Wow, such great details of Buena Vista St and Carsland! I can't wait to see it in person! So cool. Can't wait to check out all the little shops and things. Although I am guessing they have the same things as every other shop. 

Great photos though! And how cool that you got to see Gwen!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Trentmom said:


> What a great update
> 
> Loved all the window decorations. I just felt like I was walking along with you and your family. Such great pics
> 
> Carsland looked great!! I love all the car part decorations and car part trees
> 
> I love your fountain shots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forgot to mention, great photos of Gwen, especially the last one. She seems like a cool lady



Thanx Kelly!!  I'm hoping the pics on Buena Vista Street were in order....it gets so confusing when Mike pops all over the place and then we had 2 more cameras taking pics......lol

The Christmas decorations in CarsLand was really themed perfectly!!!  So many details went into making their new "land" absolutely amazing for the holidays!!

The fountain is beautiful in person!!

Gwen noticed Mike taking the picture on the last one, so he stopped and aimed elsewhere so she wouldn't think he was doing the paparazzi thing on her.....lol



Sherry E said:


> Wow!  You were not kidding when you told me that Mike got a really good pic of Gwen on the ride!  That last shot of her is perfect!  By the way, I think that's her oldest child, Kingston, with her.  He has always been a cool, hip kid!  I wonder where Gavin and the other child (and the nanny) were at that point.
> 
> If I had been where you guys were and saw Gwen on the ride, I probably wouldn't have hesitated to take a photo.  At the point that I saw them (after you saw them) they were still in DCA but they were just standing there on Buena Vista Street.  They were just a few feet from me and I could have gotten a nice clear shot - but they would have seen me and I just couldn't do it.  But on the ride is different because they aren't really looking at who is taking pictures!



I didn't realize it was her until someone in our line said that's Gwen Stefani......it was then I realized she and her son had been right next to us. (they have 2 lines in the wheelchair lines~1 for w/c & gac  and the other is VIP/special FP's)  Once I spotted her on the ride, I got Mike to snapping pics.  I didn't see the rest of the family and then we rode right after she did, so I didn't see where she went after they got off.  I did not see the rest of the family on the ride.



donac said:


> 35th is this year and we are keeping it low keyed.  We just spent 8 days in DW with our sons, their gf's and my sister and her family to celebrate ds2 graduating from college and the fact that my sons and her daughters are all in grad school or getting ready to go.  In the next 3 years all 4 of them with have their Master's.  We were also celebrating dh's last year of teaching.  He is retiring at the end of this year.
> 
> In 2015 dh and I are going to Dw for our 60th birthdays and my retirement.  Dh has always wanted to go at Halloween so that is what we plan to do.
> 
> DL was just something that came up in the last couple of weeks.



Congrats on all the upcoming Master's degrees!!!  My oldest son is engaged and his fiance just got her Masters in Education.  Now if she could only find a job teaching!!

Fun plans for your 60th!!  We've never gone at Halloween either.  One of these years I'd like too check it out.....but right now I think I'd like the twins to get a bit older.  Not sure how they'd do with the villians!




DisneyStitch626 said:


> Wow, such great details of Buena Vista St and Carsland! I can't wait to see it in person! So cool. Can't wait to check out all the little shops and things. Although I am guessing they have the same things as every other shop.
> 
> Great photos though! And how cool that you got to see Gwen!



You'll be blown away.....the pictures don't do either area any justice!!  It will be like you'd never seen any of it in pictures when you see it for the first time!!  I think each shop has something "different" from other shops.  I found the Elias & Co. had shirts that we didn't see in other places.  But yes, a lot of the same stuff from shop to shop.

Usually I don't see the celebrities but the time I did see one, I never had my camera ready!!


----------



## Sherry E

I did the same thing - I was about to take a clear shot of Gavin, and then he looked right at me so I quickly aimed at a wreath.  I just didn't want to be caught taking a picture of any kind ...so I waited until he turned his back!

On the subject of the shops carrying the same stuff - you know what's interesting is that, just in the last couple of days, I've had at least a couple of different people (WDW vets) mention in the DLR Christmas Superthread that they were surprised to see that at DLR there are different items in each shop and that the merchandise is not all the same from store to store like it is at WDW!  I was surprised to hear that!  I didn't know that WDW's stuff was pretty much the same in each place, but apparently DLR scored points over WDW in that area!  Yay, DLR!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Sherry E said:


> I did the same thing - I was about to take a clear shot of Gavin, and then he looked right at me so I quickly aimed at a wreath.  I just didn't want to be caught taking a picture of any kind ...so I waited until he turned his back!
> 
> On the subject of the shops carrying the same stuff - you know what's interesting is that, just in the last couple of days, I've had at least a couple of different people (WDW vets) mention in the DLR Christmas Superthread that they were surprised to see that at DLR there are different items in each shop and that the merchandise is not all the same from store to store like it is at WDW!  I was surprised to hear that!  I didn't know that WDW's stuff was pretty much the same in each place, but apparently DLR scored points over WDW in that area!  Yay, DLR!



I'm sure they're used to people taking their picture.....but they are there for pleasure and not work.....so I do feel kinda bad "intruding" on their time.....but I'm sure there are people that go right up to them and bug them.  At least we didn't do that. 

I think each shop has their own "theme" of such......a few things that might only be available there or very limited shops....but for the most part.....there is a lot of repeats.  That is interesting to hear that about WDW though.  I wonder if it's like that at EPCOT too??  I would think, at least in the "countries" that the merchandise would be different.


----------



## Escape2Disney

DizNee Luver said:


> I think each shop has their own "theme" of such......a few things that might only be available there or very limited shops....but for the most part.....there is a lot of repeats. That is interesting to hear that about WDW though. I wonder if it's like that at EPCOT too?? I would think, at least in the "countries" that the merchandise would be different.


 
I was surprised this year to find most stores had something that others did not. I saw a blanket in ToonTown and assumed it'd also be in the Emporium.  I ended up having to go back to ToonTown to get it.  We had similiar situations with shirts, ornaments, and other stuff.  I'm glad to see more variety in the stores.


----------



## DizNee Luver

Escape2Disney said:


> I was surprised this year to find most stores had something that others did not. I saw a blanket in ToonTown and assumed it'd also be in the Emporium.  I ended up having to go back to ToonTown to get it.  We had similiar situations with shirts, ornaments, and other stuff.  I'm glad to see more variety in the stores.



It was nice to see a good mix.....but it also is bad if you find something at a shop and never see it again.  lol


----------



## kaoden39

Hi I am late to the party. I will be back tomorrow to read.


----------



## DizNee Luver

kaoden39 said:


> Hi I am late to the party. I will be back tomorrow to read.



 MICHELE!!!!! It's good to see you here!!!!  You've been missed!!!


----------



## lsulindy

Awwww.... Those pics with Mickey are great!


----------



## DizNee Luver

lsulindy said:


> Awwww.... Those pics with Mickey are great!



Thanx!!!


----------



## nwdisgal

Maybe I have been spending too much time reading People magazine because Gwen Stefani is one of the few stars I recognize


----------



## DizNee Luver

nwdisgal said:


> Maybe I have been spending too much time reading People magazine because Gwen Stefani is one of the few stars I recognize



Not recognize or don't know who she is??


----------



## DizNee Luver

As I left off, we just got done riding Tow Mater's Junkyard Jamboree.....next stop, Luigi's Flying Tires.  




































I wasn't thrilled with this ride.....partly because we weren't able to get ours to move.....so we kinda sat there and hoped someone would come hit us so we'd move.  Now Addy & Anthony flew around the ride......so weight does make a difference on this ride.  They were the lightest pairing and had no problems moving around.
















As we exited the ride and headed back down towards the Radiator Springs Racers.
















It was our return time and we headed down the Fastpass line.














































When you get up to the CM collecting the Fastpasses, we are sent down the wheelchair path to a special platform to wait our turn.
















I forgot to mention, when we were first heading down the Fastpass line, we notice 3 middle school age boys jump over the fencing and get in the FP line (since it was much shorter).  When we caught up to them, I let them know that if they didn't have their FP tickets when they reached the CM.....they'd be starting over in the regular line.  They look at me like "what? us, we didn't do anything wrong".  Then I showed them that we still had our FP tickets.  So again I said, "the CM up there will be gathering these FP tickets and if you don't have one....you'll be asked to go to the end of the regular line".  They got a tad pale and headed back out.....realizing that jumping the fence did them no go.......lol  I guess I could have let them get all the way up to the CM and tell them that they boys had jumped the fencing to "cut"......but I was in a good mood.......lol

Since there were 9 of us, we had to take 2 cars (each car holds 6).  So in car one was: Mike, Shyann, Anthony, Me, Michayla & Addy.  A few cars later were Tyler, Derek & Ally.  What an amazing ride, the scenery outside was so real looking.  The story was fun and had a few surprises.  The fast part of the ride was a lot of fun.  We all agreed that this was an amazing ride!


----------



## DizNee Luver

This is the on ride picture of us.....unfortunately, we didn't get the picture of the 3 older kids......I guess Ally had her feet on the dash~~which is a no-no.....so they don't "show" the picture.....nor can you get it.  So if you do a no-no on any of the rides that take your picture.....it will not be available.






At this point, everyone was getting hungry for lunch.....so we started back up the street and found a few tables at Flo's V-8 Cafe.
















Anyone wish the price for gas was like this??











Looking across the street:






Flo's Christmas Tree:































I love this picture!  We don't know this guy......but he looked the part and was genuinely happy!






After looking at the menu (and prices)......we decided to find somewhere else to eat.  No one seemed thrilled with the choices.......so we left CarsLand behind us.


----------



## DizNee Luver

Everyone agreed that they wanted to have Taste Pilot's Grill, so we headed back through Buena Vista Street and then to Condor Flatts.





















I'm sorry.....but this just looks wrong!!






I don't care if this aircraft was the wrong era.....they should have just revamped it to be "time" correct (they did have planes back in the 20's didn't they????)  This is how it should look!






So we headed inside and got in line to order.





















The food.......delicious!!  The burgers were good but everyone missed the waffle fries that used to come with the meal.











The family:





















After lunch we headed back out to Buena Vista Street to head further into the park.  


























Next stop~~the new Little Mermaid ride.


----------



## DizNee Luver

Little Mermaid Ride.....love the colors and of course the music!!
















Going "Under the Sea":































Ursula:











"Kiss the Girl"











And like any good Disney story~~"They lived Happily, Ever After"!!


----------



## Trentmom

The menu at Flo's cafe looked blah.

Good call going to other restaurant.  That menu looked way better and burgers looked yummy

Racers looks like our Test Track. Is that a fun ride?

Love all the mermaid pics


----------



## DizNee Luver

Trentmom said:


> The menu at Flo's cafe looked blah.
> 
> Good call going to other restaurant.  That menu looked way better and burgers looked yummy
> 
> Racers looks like our Test Track. Is that a fun ride?
> 
> Love all the mermaid pics



It just didn't thrill us any and Taste Pilots has always been a favorite of the family.

I think the fast part (road race) is like Test Track.....but the story line fits the Cars movie theme where Test Track you make your car and go thru tests.

I believe the Little Mermaid opening (or just opened) at WDW is similar and possibly the same.


----------



## DnA2010

Well back to check in after a day at the Walt Disney Family Museum!
Not going to leave any spoilers, but we LOVED it! DH and I took 2x 8 year olds and 1 x 11 year old and they all enjoyed it, and only 1 of the 8 year olds is into Disney (my niece and nephew are not Disney kids but really enjoyed it!)

We arrived around 11am, and were only on the 4th (of 10 I believe) section by around 12:45 when we figured we needed to get the kids some food before watching the feature movie (Sleeping Beauty today  ) 

The food at the cafe was fresh and tasty! There were some sandwiches which were of nice quality, a huge cheese plate which was yummy and nice salads and soups. 

After the movie we then finished the museum! You will LOVE it! 

Love the Cars update, we MUST get back and see it all and ride RSRers!!


----------



## nwdisgal

What i was trying to say was Gwen is one of the few famous people I would recognize. She doesn't look any different than her pictures in People - lol.


----------



## DizNee Luver

DnA2010 said:


> Well back to check in after a day at the Walt Disney Family Museum!
> Not going to leave any spoilers, but we LOVED it! DH and I took 2x 8 year olds and 1 x 11 year old and they all enjoyed it, and only 1 of the 8 year olds is into Disney (my niece and nephew are not Disney kids but really enjoyed it!)
> 
> We arrived around 11am, and were only on the 4th (of 10 I believe) section by around 12:45 when we figured we needed to get the kids some food before watching the feature movie (Sleeping Beauty today  )
> 
> The food at the cafe was fresh and tasty! There were some sandwiches which were of nice quality, a huge cheese plate which was yummy and nice salads and soups.
> 
> After the movie we then finished the museum! You will LOVE it!
> 
> Love the Cars update, we MUST get back and see it all and ride RSRers!!



Oh I'm so happy to hear all the great reviews about this place......just makes me wanna go right now!!!  How cool they show a movie!!  Of course we own a ton of them already.......but I don't remember anyone mentioning that before.

Do you think we could push strollers through the museum?

CarsLand is AWESOME......you really have to see it for yourself.  Addy when we walked about 15 ft into the street.....she stops and looks around and goes "it's like we're in the movie!"  Good endorsement from a 7 yr old that really shouldn't have noticed the big picture.......but she did!!



nwdisgal said:


> What i was trying to say was Gwen is one of the few famous people I would recognize. She doesn't look any different than her pictures in People - lol.



Oh, Ok........I even read the statement you made to my hubby......and we both were confused at what you were saying......lol  Gwen really does look she does on camera.  Adam Sandler does too (I saw him on one of my past trips.....just couldn't get the camera out fast enough).


----------



## Sherry E

I understood what *nwdisgal* was saying when she first said it - and I was tempted to step in to clarify when I saw that Laurie misunderstood but it wasn't my place to do so.  I stayed quiet!  I'm glad it was cleared up!

While I will agree that Gwen's face looks exactly the same in person as it does on TV, I have to mention that - in my opinion - her stature and body looked much different in person at DCA than from what I've seen of her on TV since the '90s.  I saw her at DCA too - after Laurie saw her there - and I stood there, watching Gwen's family (including the nanny and some older man) on Buena Vista Street for a while, because they were just standing there too.  

I kept thinking to myself, "Wow.  I never realized how thin Gwen actually is.  The TV cameras really do make people look bigger than they are."  She was skinny - and her arms were bony, which does not come across in photos or on TV.  Of course Gwen always appears slender, but she never looks quite as thin on camera as she did in person.  

Also, Gwen was shorter than she appears on TV because she is usually wearing very high heels during performances/appearances!

Gwen's husband, Gavin, was also much taller and leaner than I ever realized from seeing him on TV in Bush videos years ago.  And he is also much hotter in person than I expected him to be!


----------



## debrapagliasotti

I wanted to stop in and say hello! I am only up to the end of your first night at PPH/WOC, but from what I read so far the trip sounds great. I will try and catch up the rest of the way tonight if I can. 

Did you ever have any luck getting your money refunded from Madame Tusseauds (sp??)?


----------



## DizNee Luver

Sherry E said:


> I understood what *nwdisgal* was saying when she first said it - and I was tempted to step in to clarify when I saw that Laurie misunderstood but it wasn't my place to do so.  I stayed quiet!  I'm glad it was cleared up!
> 
> While I will agree that Gwen's face looks exactly the same in person as it does on TV, I have to mention that - in my opinion - her stature and body looked much different in person at DCA than from what I've seen of her on TV since the '90s.  I saw her at DCA too - after Laurie saw her there - and I stood there, watching Gwen's family (including the nanny and some older man) on Buena Vista Street for a while, because they were just standing there too.
> 
> I kept thinking to myself, "Wow.  I never realized how thin Gwen actually is.  The TV cameras really do make people look bigger than they are."  She was skinny - and her arms were bony, which does not come across in photos or on TV.  Of course Gwen always appears slender, but she never looks quite as thin on camera as she did in person.
> 
> Also, Gwen was shorter than she appears on TV because she is usually wearing very high heels during performances/appearances!
> 
> Gwen's husband, Gavin, was also much taller and leaner than I ever realized from seeing him on TV in Bush videos years ago.  And he is also much hotter in person than I expected him to be!



She is petite......a little smaller than what I expected.  I only saw Gavin as he passed by us at the exit of pirates with the rest of the family and about 6 Disney security officers......which is funny about CarsLand.....we only saw Gwen and the boy.....no VIP guides or officers.....weird!



debrapagliasotti said:


> I wanted to stop in and say hello! I am only up to the end of your first night at PPH/WOC, but from what I read so far the trip sounds great. I will try and catch up the rest of the way tonight if I can.
> 
> Did you ever have any luck getting your money refunded from Madame Tusseauds (sp??)?



It was a wonderful trip!!!  I'm glad you asked about the refund.....I meant to re-address this.  I had emailed the gal and got an email back saying we would need to do the refund over the phone, as they don't want me emailing my card info to them.  She wanted to know a good time to call......so I replied right back saying anytime would be fine.  A week went by and no call.  So on Friday the 28th, I called and was told she didn't come in until 4pm but my message would be forwarded.  So at 4:30pm, I decided to call again and it went to an answering machine.  UGH....I was starting to get a tad frustrated.  I also wanted to deal with this before the new year since the tickets were only good thru Dec. 31st and I didn't want them to tell me that they won't refund my money because I didn't deal with it prior to the expiration date on the tickets.  At 5:30, I tried to call again and someone answered!!  I asked to speak to the gal that I had emailed and they asked me to call her on her cell # since she wasn't in her office.  So I call the cell # and she was super friendly and she went to one of their credit card machines to run the refund.  We get all done and she goes....I was afraid of that....this machine hasn't been working.  So we had to do the whole thing over again when she found another machine.  This time it went thru.  She said she'd scan the receipt and email it to me.  She also said that depending on the bank, it could take 3-5 business days to show up in my account.

I wasn't home when we did this, so I wasn't able to see my email until I got home.  The thing that worried me was the part it said the machine was "off line".  So I was starting to think that maybe they hadn't actually run the refund or I was getting the run around.  But I decided to be patient and just wait the 5 business days before doing anything (or saying anything).  I believe it was on Weds. the 2nd, the refund showed up in my acct!!!   Relieved to see it there!!!

What I don't understand........this was a debit card.  If they run your card for a debit, it shows up instantly......so why did the refund/credit take days???  Oh well......at least it did show up!!


----------



## nwdisgal

We like the Taste Pilots Grill too! One of our favorite spots. I am sad to hear they  don't serve the waffle fries with the burgers anymore. 

I am glad to hear you received your money back from the wax museum. I notice a lot of businesses delay refunds like that especially in the hospitality industry. Seems like it should be a quid pro quo type of deal but they take money quickly then hold it longer than they should after the refund transaction has already been processed. This allows them to earn the extra interest on the money in their account before they return it to you.  I am surprised some consumer rights group isn't all over this or the IRS since the business is overstating revenue. I am sure their lawyers have found some loophole.  Anyway, I am off on a rant because this practice really irks me - glad you got the money back!


----------



## DizNee Luver

nwdisgal said:


> We like the Taste Pilots Grill too! One of our favorite spots. I am sad to hear they  don't serve the waffle fries with the burgers anymore.
> 
> I am glad to hear you received your money back from the wax museum. I notice a lot of businesses delay refunds like that especially in the hospitality industry. Seems like it should be a quid pro quo type of deal but they take money quickly then hold it longer than they should after the refund transaction has already been processed. This allows them to earn the extra interest on the money in their account before they return it to you.  I am surprised some consumer rights group isn't all over this or the IRS since the business is overstating revenue. I am sure their lawyers have found some loophole.  Anyway, I am off on a rant because this practice really irks me - glad you got the money back!



We're always happy with our meal there....but disappointed about the fries for sure!

I'm glad we got the money.....I really didn't think we would see that money.....so a huge relief for us!

I can understand the delay on a credit card.....some cards run "cycles" and the refunds won't show up right away....but a debit card should be immediately.


----------



## Trentmom

I am so happy to hear you got your museum money back


----------



## DizNee Luver

Trentmom said:


> I am so happy to hear you got your museum money back



Me too!!


----------



## DnA2010

DizNee Luver said:


> Oh I'm so happy to hear all the great reviews about this place......just makes me wanna go right now!!!  How cool they show a movie!!  Of course we own a ton of them already.......but I don't remember anyone mentioning that before.
> 
> Do you think we could push strollers through the museum?
> 
> CarsLand is AWESOME......you really have to see it for yourself.  Addy when we walked about 15 ft into the street.....she stops and looks around and goes "it's like we're in the movie!"  Good endorsement from a 7 yr old that really shouldn't have noticed the big picture.......but she did!!
> 
> .



It is wonderful 

You will have no issues whatsoever with the strollers..tonnes of room in the rooms. For your group, I would suggest that you possibly try to break into groups of younger and older, that way older can take their time and really read the detail (because I know you will want to!!) Our kids did very well with letting us read all the details (I pretty much wanted to read everything as it was so well done and interesting) that if you are into details (and kids under 10 I wouldn't say would be as into the details) Maybe the olders switch off with the youngers? 



There is also a lovely huge grass field in front of the building which would be excellent for a picnic, or if the kids just need some space to run around (ours did) 

The little theatre which they show the film in is smaller and so pretty, it was a great way to break up the day and watch a classic


----------



## nwdisgal

Agreeing with DnA2010 above, the Disney Museum at the Presidio is in such a gorgeous setting. There is a sweeping view of the Golden Gate Bridge and the bay from certain points around the museum. Actually, towards the end of the tour you enter room with a sheer glass wall with this view of the bay.

I love the theming in Carsland! You do feel like you are in a movie set and the desert setting around the track on RSR feels  so real.  I love the vintage Route 66 theming too.


----------



## DizNee Luver

DnA2010 said:


> It is wonderful
> 
> You will have no issues whatsoever with the strollers..tonnes of room in the rooms. For your group, I would suggest that you possibly try to break into groups of younger and older, that way older can take their time and really read the detail (because I know you will want to!!) Our kids did very well with letting us read all the details (I pretty much wanted to read everything as it was so well done and interesting) that if you are into details (and kids under 10 I wouldn't say would be as into the details) Maybe the olders switch off with the youngers?
> 
> 
> 
> There is also a lovely huge grass field in front of the building which would be excellent for a picnic, or if the kids just need some space to run around (ours did)
> 
> The little theatre which they show the film in is smaller and so pretty, it was a great way to break up the day and watch a classic





nwdisgal said:


> Agreeing with DnA2010 above, the Disney Museum at the Presidio is in such a gorgeous setting. There is a sweeping view of the Golden Gate Bridge and the bay from certain points around the museum. Actually, towards the end of the tour you enter room with a sheer glass wall with this view of the bay.
> 
> I love the theming in Carsland! You do feel like you are in a movie set and the desert setting around the track on RSR feels  so real.  I love the vintage Route 66 theming too.



Thank you both for the reviews/info on the museum.  I really hope we get to go in September!!  My oldest is getting married at the vase of Mt Ashland and since we taking the week off for the wedding.....we thought we might sneak down into San Francisco for a couple days before hand.  We will see how the year goes and if that happens.

CarsLand is very well done!!!!  I love being transported to a new place and not just looking at cement and rides.


----------



## DizNee Luver

Today was a very comfortable temperature day.....sunny, warm (for Oregonians in the winter) and so we decided to ride Grizzly River Run and then we'd head back to the motel to change out of the wet clothes.  We were excited to take the twins on this and see how they'd do.  We get a locker to put our stuff in and Ally, who has to work in a couple hours, opts not to ride......so we had exactly 8 people (just what the raft holds).  We got in the wheelchair line and headed down to the docking area.  They have one raft designated for the GAC riders and it was out.  So we waited for our turn.  Lots of photos as we waited.














































Our turn arrived and we all got in the raft.  Mike and I put the twins between us.....which put me on an end (which I hate because of the amount of water that comes in there).
















Tyler took pics during the ride.  The twins seemed to like the ride and getting wet.









































More GRR to come!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Here we go........


































































As we near the docking area, they ask if we want to go again......so we say yes and we're off again.  Poor Ally had gone back to the locker to get our stuff and was standing there waiting when we went by letting her know we were going again.  (there wasn't anyone waiting in the GAC area)


























Even more GRR to come!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

During the 1st trip, we all got a little wet....not too bad.....but the 2nd trip I seemed to be the target.......brrrrrrrrr!!!!































We approach the docking area and Shyann holds up her finger and goes "One more time"!!  So guess what?? We were on our way around for the 3rd time!!  Again, Ally had gone to the locker to get our stuff......so we waved as we passed by.






For the third trip, Ty handed the camera off to Mike.  Mike got a couple pics but not as many as Tyler had......but you'll see who got soaked on round 3!


























I would have to say that Addy and Anthony got pretty wet this time around.....but I know that I was also pretty wet by the time we got off this ride.  











We pulled into the docking area and were thrilled we got to ride it 3 times in a row without getting off.......but we were all a tad chilled now and it was time to head back to the PPH to change out of our wet clothes.  I'm sure we looked like rag-a-muffins, trudging thru the Grand Californian, wet and cold.  We made it back to our rooms and everyone got into dry, warm clothes for the rest of the day.


----------



## DizNee Luver

Once everyone was dry and dressed to go back out, we headed back into DCA.  We headed towards Condor Flatts and saw that Minnie was out by the plane, so the kids got in line.











After seeing Minnie, we decided to ride Soarin'.
















After hang gliding over California, we stepped back out to the Buena Vista area and caught part of the Red Car News Boys.


























I love this new statue!!!






We headed into Elias & Co. so I could find Jessica/Belle Ella who was going to be working at 4pm.  Ty and I looked from one end of the store to the other and asked a few CM's if they knew Jessica or had seen her today.  No had seen her.  So we went across the street and went thru those shops and had the same results.  We couldn't find her and no one had seen her.    Bummer.....I did find out later on Facebook that she had been pretty sick that week and hadn't been to work.  I believe Tyler did run into her later in the trip but I never did.  Good thing I'm going back in February!!  Any ways.....here are some pics from inside the store.





















As we headed towards the gates.


----------



## DizNee Luver

We headed across the esplanade and to the gates of Disneyland.
















After we entered, I ran over to the Newstand to pick up a package we had stored there for the day.  (I had picked up some things in the morning and didn't want to carry the bag around all day).  While I went to get it......Mike & Tyler got a few pics of the entry.


























The CP area was roped off and we flowed with the traffic entering the park.....the crowds weren't too thick.....so I was able to get from the entrance to the open area of Main Street without any problem.






We headed through Adventureland.....hoping to take the kids on Jungle Cruise.....but it was closed (I guess they close it for the CP)???  Indy was down as well.....so we headed to Pirates.  I didn't want to ride it this time and I believe it was Tyler that opted not to ride too.....so we just hung out in New Orlean's Square area.































We waited over by the exit so when our family got off, they could find us.  Right after they joined us......here comes Gwen Stefani with Gavin and both the boys and about 6 Disneyland security officers.  So weird, because earlier in the day....she didn't seem to be with security or VIP tours.  So I have to wonder if they started to be bothered by guests and DL decided they needed the extra security. 

We had a dinner ressie at Cafe Orleans, so we headed over to check in early....hoping we could get in.  We were given a pager and sat at some tables across from the entrance waiting to be paged.  A few pics from around the area and kiddos.


----------



## Trentmom

How awesome you got to go on the rapids 3 times 

Glad the girls seemed to like it

I love that Minnie. What a cool outfit she had on


On another note, I hope I get the name right this time, how was Derek's time on the CP at Disney World? What are his plans now? He is home right?


----------



## DizNee Luver

Trentmom said:


> How awesome you got to go on the rapids 3 times
> 
> Glad the girls seemed to like it
> 
> I love that Minnie. What a cool outfit she had on
> 
> 
> On another note, I hope I get the name right this time, how was Derek's time on the CP at Disney World? What are his plans now? He is home right?



It was pretty neat that we got to do that!! I love GRR.....I just hate being wet!
The twins love getting wet and playing in water.....their eyes got really big when they get a big "splash" of cold water......but they were smiling and asking for more!!

Minnie in her fly gear!!  

Derek (and yes, you got that right!!) got home on Wednesday!!  He really enjoyed the experience, getting to explore WDW, making some good friends and all the memories.....but they work those poor kids some very long hours for very little pay.  They pull their room/board directly from their checks and when he got his pay....he had on average about $40 for the week for food and extras.  He had many weeks he worked close to 60 hrs.  I think he wouldn't have minded the long hours if he had been located in one of the parks instead of a value resort.  You're just kinda out there by yourself and away from all the action.


----------



## DizNee Luver

Our pager goes off (and it was our original reservation time....so not early) and we are seated out on the patio (they don't have a lot of indoor seating).






The Menu:











They had a special holiday menu....unfortunately we didn't get a picture of it.  This hot chocolate was special (we think it had something to do with pumpkin pie).






We started with a couple orders of Pommes Frites:











And some Gumbo.......delicious!!











Shy got a plate of gluten free spaghetti with chicken breast:






Addy & Anthony both got the Mac & Cheese:






Derek & Tyler split the Mardi Gras Chicken Sandwich:






Mike & I split the Seafood Crepe:






For dessert Tyler ordered the holiday special Pumpkin Spice Creme Brulee.






We got the regular Beignets (I had the Gingerbread ones last December and they were not good).











Dinner was good.....this is one of my favorite places!!

We started towards Main Street so we could wait for the fireworks.


----------



## Escape2Disney

DizNee Luver said:


> Thank you both for the reviews/info on the museum. I really hope we get to go in September!! My oldest is getting married at the vase of Mt Ashland and since we taking the week off for the wedding.....we thought we might sneak down into San Francisco for a couple days before hand. We will see how the year goes and if that happens.
> 
> CarsLand is very well done!!!! I love being transported to a new place and not just looking at cement and rides.


 
We JUST decided to go during our September trip!  I can't wait!  Let us know when you're going - maybe we'll see you then!


----------



## DizNee Luver

We got a spot right near the front of the castle....just off to the left of center.  We were on the street but up by the sidewalk on the castle side.  We had about a 45 minute wait.....but being that close to the front is well worth it.  Now a BIG disappointment this year was not getting to see them do the castle lighting with the little story that goes along with it about the snow and such.  I'm not sure why they're not doing that??  I went mid-week last year and they did it a few times a night....but not this time!!





















The area was filling up as we neared the time for the fireworks to start.  We had the girls in their strollers and we kept an area in front of them open so they'd be able to see.  When the fireworks started......we had a group of (not going to say which nationality) ladies crowd thru people to go to that open spot in front of the girls.  I yelled at them, no way....you can't stand there and so they basically ended up hugging people beside us so not to block the view of the twins.  This is a HUGE PET PEEVE OF MINE!!!!  Don't show up at show time and expect the best seat in the house!!  Ok....sorry......it just irritates me when people do that.  (and one particular group of tourists are the worst about doing this)  Anywhos.......Ally had been working a 4 hr shift and got off probably 10 mins before the show and we tried to explain where we were and she actually got there right before the first firework went off.  She's good at getting thru a crowd!!

The fireworks:












































































The castle all glistening of icicles:











The snow.......


----------



## DizNee Luver

Escape2Disney said:


> We JUST decided to go during our September trip!  I can't wait!  Let us know when you're going - maybe we'll see you then!



If we go it would be during that first week of September.  We need to be back in Oregon no later than the 6th of Sept.


----------



## Escape2Disney

DizNee Luver said:


> If we go it would be during that first week of September. We need to be back in Oregon no later than the 6th of Sept.


 
Ah...

We'll be there September 16th.


----------



## DizNee Luver

Once the fireworks ended, I was on a mission to get out of the park as quickly as possible.  I was supposed to be meeting up with Carrie/Escape2Disney at Trader Sams.  So Derek & Ally (the queen of manuevering thru crowds) escorted me out of the parks.  Interesting fact:  They opened the gates to the "behind the scenes" area by Coke Corner, to help disperse the crowds quicker.  So we walked behind the Main Street stores and restaurants and then spilled back out between the Emporium store and Fire Dept.  While they were getting me down to the Disneyland Hotel.....Mike & Tyler stayed with the 4 kids and got more pictures of the castle and Main Street.

















































































They went back to the hotel for the night.


----------



## DizNee Luver

Escape2Disney said:


> Ah...
> 
> We'll be there September 16th.



Well......since we'll be down in your area for the wedding.....we'll have to get together for lunch or dinner!!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

We made it out of the park and through DTD.....once we got past the tram area, it was much thinner "traffic" and we made our way down to Trader Sam's.  Now, Carrie had seen my picture but I hadn't seen hers......so I was glad she spoke up when we were by her!!!

Carrie and her daughter, Tracie were sitting at a set of couches on the patio.  There were heat lamps and two guys providing Hawaiian music.  This is the menu:





















It was a little hard to talk over the music, but it was a nice relaxing setting.  Tracie went towards DTD and then Derek & Ally decided to go look around the DLH.  Before they left, I had them take a picture of me & Carrie.






Carrie and I had a wonderful time chatting about each of our trips and getting to know one another. While we were visiting~~Derek & Ally went to the Adventure Tower.































Then Ally took him to the Fantasy Tower (main tower) and up to the top floor to show him the specialty penthouse doors.














































Awesome huh??  You won't believe what's coming in the next post!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

A couple more pics of the doors (from Derek's camera)
































So what is the big surprise???  They got into the Mickey Mouse Penthouse!!!  I am not allowed to say how they gained access but here you go.......ENJOY!!!



































































More Mickey Mouse Penthouse next post!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Notice the TV in the mirror?









































I know when the kids came back down and met back up with me at Trader Sam's they were pretty excited and I was totally JEALOUS!!!!!  So glad they had a couple cameras between them!!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

After the kids let the Fantasy Tower, they went over to the Frontier Tower to get a few pics in the lobby area.





















Carrie and her daughter had the opportunity of having lunch at Club 33 on their trip and she was so gracious in bringing me a few goodies from the Club.  I was thrilled with everything she had picked out for me!!!


























After the kids had come back, we said our goodbyes and went our separate ways.  I am so glad I got to meet Carrie and spend, even though short, some time with her!!!!  Since she also lives in Oregon.....I see possible get togethers down the road!!!

Derek, Ally & I headed back to the room and thus ended Day 2 in the parks!!


----------



## DisneyStitch626

Wow! So awesome that they were able to see that room! Out of all the themed rooms, that one is my favourite! So cool!

Also it looked like you had an amazing spot for the fireworks! And you only had to wait 45 minutes? That's not bad!

Again, love all the photos of the new areas in DCA! Looks like such a cool place. I can't wait to see it in just over 50 days!


----------



## ksromack

Wow. Just wow!

I wonder what it would cost to stay in a suite like that!  Who stays in a suite like that?  I would love to put that one on my bucket list!  

REally enjoying your reviews.  It's pretty much a done deal that we will get to go to DL in December 2013.  Do you know when they announce AP discounts for December?  If we could get a decent rate we could probably swing a stay at Paradise Pier, otherwise it's HoJo, which is actually pretty okay with me!  I just want to book something now then stock up on Disney cards to pay off the balance (getting those with my Target Red Card to get 5% off)!  When we went to WDW last month I made the mistake of putting off paying the balance until about 60 days out......which worked out okay but put some unnecessary stress on me!

Does DL offer discounts to the public like WDW does?  We were lucky to get a one night room only discount, then got the free dining at WDW last month.  That was huge for us and I was wondering if things like this happened in Disneyland?


----------



## DizNee Luver

DisneyStitch626 said:


> Wow! So awesome that they were able to see that room! Out of all the themed rooms, that one is my favourite! So cool!
> 
> Also it looked like you had an amazing spot for the fireworks! And you only had to wait 45 minutes? That's not bad!
> 
> Again, love all the photos of the new areas in DCA! Looks like such a cool place. I can't wait to see it in just over 50 days!



They were so lucky.....I would have loved to been with them but then I would have missed out on meeting Carrie.

It was a Tuesday, early December.....I think that's why the crowds weren't bad at that point.  People had picked their spots on the sidewalks but the street area just off to the sides of center were pretty open.  They did fill in quickly though.

You'll love the new DCA!!!



ksromack said:


> Wow. Just wow!
> 
> I wonder what it would cost to stay in a suite like that!  Who stays in a suite like that?  I would love to put that one on my bucket list!
> 
> REally enjoying your reviews.  It's pretty much a done deal that we will get to go to DL in December 2013.  Do you know when they announce AP discounts for December?  If we could get a decent rate we could probably swing a stay at Paradise Pier, otherwise it's HoJo, which is actually pretty okay with me!  I just want to book something now then stock up on Disney cards to pay off the balance (getting those with my Target Red Card to get 5% off)!  When we went to WDW last month I made the mistake of putting off paying the balance until about 60 days out......which worked out okay but put some unnecessary stress on me!
> 
> Does DL offer discounts to the public like WDW does?  We were lucky to get a one night room only discount, then got the free dining at WDW last month.  That was huge for us and I was wondering if things like this happened in Disneyland?



The penthouse suites run around $2000 a night.  So celebrities and RICH people stay there!!  I'd love to spend one night in one of the suites.....it would be AWESOME!!!!!!

Seems to me the AP rates on hotels are out about 3-4 mths prior.....so not nearly as early as WDW.  You also won't get Free Dining offers at Disneyland.  The dining program is so different (and really not a money saver) that this has never been something they've offered.  In the fall they might offer a special on tickets or hotel rooms.....but the holidays are so popular, they don't really need to offer anything to get people to come....so they don't.


----------



## Trentmom

Great pics of the castle. Those fries at  New Orleans restaurant looked yummy 

How cool they got into the penthouse. Does Ally work for Disneyland? You might have said, but I forget.

It looks so awesome there!! I wonder what it would cost to stay there for a night


----------



## DizNee Luver

Trentmom said:


> Great pics of the castle. Those fries at  New Orleans restaurant looked yummy
> 
> How cool they got into the penthouse. Does Ally work for Disneyland? You might have said, but I forget.
> 
> It looks so awesome there!! I wonder what it would cost to stay there for a night



The fries are always good.

They were so lucky to get in....I would have loved that!  The rooms average $2000 a night!

Ally is a CM at CarsLand.


----------



## Sherry E

Carrie definitely looks familiar to me!  When I thought I had possibly seen Bridget and her sister I was not 100% certain - and I guess I may or may not have seen them in the parks.  I could be wrong on that.  

But now that I've seen Carrie in your picture I know I saw her at DLR somewhere!  She and I were on the same PPH floor (6), but I don't think I saw her on our floor.  I think I must have seen her getting on or off an elevator, or going in or out of the PPH entrance.  Something like that - in transit, somewhere.


----------



## DizNee Luver

Sherry E said:


> Carrie definitely looks familiar to me!  When I thought I had possibly seen Bridget and her sister I was not 100% certain - and I guess I may or may not have seen them in the parks.  I could be wrong on that.
> 
> But now that I've seen Carrie in your picture I know I saw her at DLR somewhere!  She and I were on the same PPH floor (6), but I don't think I saw her on our floor.  I think I must have seen her getting on or off an elevator, or going in or out of the PPH entrance.  Something like that - in transit, somewhere.



It's a connection we have we other DISers......lol


----------



## nwdisgal

Laurie, thanks for sharing the pictures of the Mickey Suite 

I agree, wow!


----------



## DizNee Luver

nwdisgal said:


> Laurie, thanks for sharing the pictures of the Mickey Suite
> 
> I agree, wow!



No problem.....I figured there would be a lot of interest.  Not a ton of photos out there.


----------



## PHXscuba

Is it wrong that I have a sudden urge to put big yellow buttons on my red club  chairs here at home?  Those pictures of the penthouse were some of the neatest (and rarest) I've seen lately. How cool it would be to stay there! 

PHXscuba


----------



## DizNee Luver

PHXscuba said:


> Is it wrong that I have a sudden urge to put big yellow buttons on my red club  chairs here at home?  Those pictures of the penthouse were some of the neatest (and rarest) I've seen lately. How cool it would be to stay there!
> 
> PHXscuba



  You should do that!!! 

Derek and Ally were very lucky and we get the benefit of it!!  I wish I had that kind of money to throw around......just one night!!!!


----------



## Escape2Disney

DizNee Luver said:


> Well......since we'll be down in your area for the wedding.....we'll have to get together for lunch or dinner!!!


 
That'd be great!  I can't remember if I gave you my number.  If not, send me a pm and I'll send it to you.

I'm glad we got to meet in person! DD said sorry for not staying - the loud band was too much for her (she's noise sensitive). I'm so sorry you missed going to the suites!  



Sherry E said:


> Carrie definitely looks familiar to me! When I thought I had possibly seen Bridget and her sister I was not 100% certain - and I guess I may or may not have seen them in the parks. I could be wrong on that.
> 
> But now that I've seen Carrie in your picture I know I saw her at DLR somewhere! She and I were on the same PPH floor (6), but I don't think I saw her on our floor. I think I must have seen her getting on or off an elevator, or going in or out of the PPH entrance. Something like that - in transit, somewhere.


 
I'm pretty sure I saw you as well.  Since we were on the same floor, I'm sure we crossed paths at some point.  Maybe we'll meet on a future trip!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Escape2Disney said:


> That'd be great!  I can't remember if I gave you my number.  If not, send me a pm and I'll send it to you.
> 
> I'm glad we got to meet in person! DD said sorry for not staying - the loud band was too much for her (she's noise sensitive). I'm so sorry you missed going to the suites!



Yes I do have your number!!!  I believe I sent you a text to let you know I would be late getting there.

I understood about your daughter......nice setting but maybe not ideal for talking.

My feeling on the suites is~~~if I had been with them.....they may not have had the same luck as they did.  As long as they had cameras to get me some pictures.......I'm a happy camper!!


----------



## heaven2dc

What an awesome experience to share with you via pics!  The Mickey Mouse Suite is probably exactly what I expected it to look like - love the bathroom sink!

It's so neat to meet other Disers   Hope you two do get to meet up once in awhile since you both live in Oregon.  

The pics of the Castle are so beautiful


----------



## DizNee Luver

heaven2dc said:


> What an awesome experience to share with you via pics!  The Mickey Mouse Suite is probably exactly what I expected it to look like - love the bathroom sink!
> 
> It's so neat to meet other Disers   Hope you two do get to meet up once in awhile since you both live in Oregon.
> 
> The pics of the Castle are so beautiful



I loved that sink too!!!  I expected lots of Mickey memorabilia and trinkets.  The skylight they said was pretty cool and changed colors!!  I want one of those!!

I've made some great friendships on the Dis and meeting up in person has always been highlights on my trips!!


----------



## DnA2010

Just checking in from Oakland airport to see if there are any updates  
Those suite pictures are out of this world!!!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

DnA2010 said:


> Just checking in from Oakland airport to see if there are any updates
> Those suite pictures are out of this world!!!!



  Glad you stopped in!!!  The pictures are ok but the suites themselves are out of this world......lol   I'd love to see the Pirates one......does Johnny Depp stop by to tuck you in????


----------



## Teki

Whew finally caught up hooray! Loving your trip report so far! reading one of your TR's is almost like being in the park can't wait to read more!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Teki said:


> Whew finally caught up hooray! Loving your trip report so far! reading one of your TR's is almost like being in the park can't wait to read more!



Thanx Sid!!!  I really should get back on it.......I finally took Christmas down today.....so that took up a chunk of my day.  I'll start back up tomorrow!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Day Three in the parks~~December 12

Today was an early morning......no one really wanted to be up.  Our Sleeping Beauties........
















We had a 7:20am Surf's Up with Mickey breakfast......thankfully it was just downstairs.











After checking in, we were taken inside the restaurant and have a meet up with Mickey (and the photopass photographer).


























After playing with Mickey, we are escorted to our table.  We're all kinda in a fog and trying to wake up.......Minnie showed up and everyone started to perk up.

Minnie was very sweet with Michayla in trying to get her to interact.





















Hugs for Addy!











Dancing with Shyann!
















.......and a big hug for Anthony!!






Part of the group went up to get food as I sat at the table and went over the plans for the day........I was already forgetting something.......


----------



## DizNee Luver

Mike got some food porn pics of the hot foods at the buffet.




































Pluto showed up next at the table.































Shyann loves Pluto (or should I say "doggy")!









































So while Pluto was at our table......something I had forgotten this morning had arrived at the restaurant and was now sitting at a separate table.


----------



## DizNee Luver

Next up was Stitch!!!  This is one of the kids favorite characters at the meals.......he is very playful!!











Michayla wasn't quite sure what to think of Stitch......
















Anthony's turn......






Stitch took his hat!































Michayla was starting to wake up and warm up to all the activities going on.






At this point I have realized that the big thing I had forgotten this morning was........I had invited Sherry and Liza to join us. I felt horrible!!  I had remembered before going to bed.....but I guess, the waking up in a fog thing made me space out on it.  I still feel horrible.....I'm usually so good in remembering plans (since I uber-plan......) so not typical of me!!!   Anywhos........as soon as I spotted them, I went over to say hello.






We chatted shortly and then I headed back to the table.  Here are some of the plates of food with our group.


----------



## DizNee Luver

I think I finally got up and got my breakfast.......






Pluto passed by and patted Shy's head.





















Daisy was here!!  We hadn't seen Daisy since it was the Lilo-n- Stitch meal.  I always read other's reviews/TR's and they see Daisy here......so we finally were here on the right day!!!


























Even the older boys got some love!











Daisy knows how to represent!!!! OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!






But really.......who else would Daisy Duck cheer for....... 

Daisy played with Michayla.......


























I'm guessing Mike went back over to the buffet and got another picture.


----------



## DizNee Luver

Shyann got antsy, so Mike let her get up and dance around a bit to the music.
















After I had my breakfast, I went over and joined Sherry & Liza to visit for short time.  This is what was going on at the table in my absence.
















Minnie showed up for another visit.





















Anthony came over to Sherry's table and got Stitch's attention again with his hat.































Random pic of the bright colors on the buffet.






So we said our goodbyes and headed back upstairs.  We all loves this buffet.  We enjoy the venue, because it's smaller and you get great character interaction.  We also enjoy the different buffet offerings~~flatbreads, caramel banana french toast, chilaquiles & smoothies.

Next on my schedule was LAUNDRY!!  Ugh.....I'm not a fan of doing laundry at home, let alone on vacation.  After our marathon on Grizzly River the day before......not only did I have a lot of dirty clothes......we also had a ton of wet stuff!!  So I pulled it all out, sorted it, bagged & suitcased all of it and then Mike and I headed to the laundry room at the hotel.

This is the laundry room:

There are 4 washers. 






There are 8 dryers.






1 Token = $1.00
Washer takes 2 Tokens and the Dryer takes 2 Tokens.











They also had a vending machine with Tide laundry soap (1 load), Clorox All-Color Bleach (1 load) and Bounce dryer sheets (2 sheets).  Each taking 1 token.  (we actually brought our own soap but did take advantage of the dryer sheets).  So we started the process.  We did 4 loads.  I think it took us about an hour and a half for the wash & dry process.......but then I still had to fold everything.  The laundry room was open and bigger than most motel/hotel laundry facilities.  It had the big table to fold laundry on and a tv to keep you entertained.

When we finished, we headed back up to our room to gather the troops and head to the parks........FINALLY!!!


----------



## Trentmom

Breakfast looked good and character interaction looked awesome

Love seeing Shy dancing around and so happy with Pluto. Great pics

Great update


----------



## DizNee Luver

Trentmom said:


> Breakfast looked good and character interaction looked awesome
> 
> Love seeing Shy dancing around and so happy with Pluto. Great pics
> 
> Great update



It's a fun meal!!  Shy had a blast at these meals.....well actually at Disneyland in general!!


----------



## PHXscuba

I appreciate all the character meal photos. I think this is our pick for DS's birthday in March. He is a longtime Stitch fan, plus all the others are a big bonus (that many fewer lines to wait in). 

I know it's not all about the food, but did you feel like it was good enough -- warm and decent?

PHXscuba


----------



## Pesky

just finished your TR so far and love it!  I think your description has cemented my plans for PPH Surf's Up breakfast one morning.  I was having a hard time deciding!


----------



## DizNee Luver

PHXscuba said:


> I appreciate all the character meal photos. I think this is our pick for DS's birthday in March. He is a longtime Stitch fan, plus all the others are a big bonus (that many fewer lines to wait in).
> 
> I know it's not all about the food, but did you feel like it was good enough -- warm and decent?
> 
> PHXscuba



Stitch is a big draw to this meal and well worth making the trip over to the Paradise Pier Hotel (if you're not staying there).  

This is my favorite buffet......The food like the eggs, sausage, potatoes, omelets I've always found to be hot and fresh.  I will say the french toast (they dice it up) and occasionally the flatbreads have been a little......eh.  The key I think to any buffet (and with the restaurant being small) is hitting some of those items when they bring out a new pan.  Then you're getting hot & fresh.  I haven't had many negatives at this buffet.



Pesky said:


> just finished your TR so far and love it!  I think your description has cemented my plans for PPH Surf's Up breakfast one morning.  I was having a hard time deciding!



It's a good one in my opinion!!!!  Thank you for joining in on my TR!!!!


----------



## DisneyStitch626

Really love this update, partly because of course Stitch, but I also love to eat there. The food is good, and it's not so busy. I guess I didn't like the laundry part so much (boring! Haha), but love all the character photos. Stitch looked like so much fun when he took Anthony's hat!


----------



## DizNee Luver

DisneyStitch626 said:


> Really love this update, partly because of course Stitch, but I also love to eat there. The food is good, and it's not so busy. I guess I didn't like the laundry part so much (boring! Haha), but love all the character photos. Stitch looked like so much fun when he took Anthony's hat!



I figured you'd be a fan of today's update!!!  Yup, Surf's Up has become a 
favorite of my family!!!

The laundry is kinda boring.....but you don't get too many pics or info on the laundry room.....thought I'd share it.


----------



## DisneyStitch626

Oh no, I liked the photos themselves, I like to see everything in those Disney hotels. I was more referring to the photo of you sitting in the laundry room cause you looked bored! Haha.


----------



## DizNee Luver

DisneyStitch626 said:


> Oh no, I liked the photos themselves, I like to see everything in those Disney hotels. I was more referring to the photo of you sitting in the laundry room cause you looked bored! Haha.



It wasn't my idea of a good time, that's for sure!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

When I left off, we had just finished the laundry.  Now it was time to head to the parks.  We walked the back way to DTD and towards the Monorail.  I thought since Shyann had such a fascination with trains, that riding the Monorail would be fun for her.  We were able to leave the girls in their strollers (after showing the GAC) and when we loaded, they put us in specific car and they have a small piece they set at the door that makes a ramp into (and out) of the car.

We headed into the only other stop on the Monorail line~~Tomorrowland.  We pass by the Finding Nemo subs.











We decide to head to It's A Small World.


























While in line we saw Merida from Brave.











Back to IASW:











And here we go........


































































Just just scratched the surface of the Holiday version of IASW!!!


----------



## wiigirl

Loving your TR and pics!


----------



## DizNee Luver

wiigirl said:


> Loving your TR and pics!



Welcome!!!   Thank You!!!  Lots more to come too!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

More Small World!!!

























































































































As you can see Mike went picture crazy in here.......click, click, click.......we're only half way through!!!!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

The Small World tour continues!!















































































































There's still more holiday Small World coming up next!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Another set of IASW Holiday!!!  (kinda like the music....it just keeps going and going!!)










































































































We're not done yet!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Last one, I promise......until later when we return for a ride at night!!!!
































































































Love these snowflakes!!































I LOVE this holiday overlay!!!  How can you not be happy when listening to It's a Small World, Jingle Bells and Deck the Halls???  Love the visual stimulation during the holidays too!!


----------



## ksromack

IASW is probably my most anticipated event when we visit DL next December!  It's my favorite ride at WDW and I've heard the DL version is better......then add the holiday overlay to that and wowza!

I'll probably only book ONE character meal while at DL and I'm still unsure which one would be best for us.  It was easy to do breakfasts at WDW because I scheduled them for before park opening (which gets you inside the parks sans a bunch of people)....do they have character breakfasts inside the California parks before park opening?  I also hated eating while we could be "parking" so the earlier the better as far as we're concerned (of course, we are just 2 adults to worry about).  

Anyway, love all the IASW pics.  I bet I took close to the same amount last month in Florida   I've been meaning to ask you what camera your husband uses.  He has some really nice shots, esp in the low light of IASW.  I didn't bring my big camera to the parks at WDW but will probably do so in California.


----------



## Trentmom

Loved this update!!!

Your small world is awesome

How cool that you have Alice in Wonderland and Toy Story Characters

Love all the Christmas thrown in there

So cool


----------



## DizNee Luver

ksromack said:


> IASW is probably my most anticipated event when we visit DL next December!  It's my favorite ride at WDW and I've heard the DL version is better......then add the holiday overlay to that and wowza!
> 
> I'll probably only book ONE character meal while at DL and I'm still unsure which one would be best for us.  It was easy to do breakfasts at WDW because I scheduled them for before park opening (which gets you inside the parks sans a bunch of people)....do they have character breakfasts inside the California parks before park opening?  I also hated eating while we could be "parking" so the earlier the better as far as we're concerned (of course, we are just 2 adults to worry about).
> 
> Anyway, love all the IASW pics.  I bet I took close to the same amount last month in Florida   I've been meaning to ask you what camera your husband uses.  He has some really nice shots, esp in the low light of IASW.  I didn't bring my big camera to the parks at WDW but will probably do so in California.



Disneyland's version of IASW during the holidays is AMAZING!!!  You can't see everything, no matter how many times you ride it!

They have Minnie & Friends inside Disneyland and Ariel's Grotto in DCA.  I believe both parks offer the meal prior to park opening but I'm not how early or if its in connection with early entry.  The only time we had a before park opening meal it was at the same time as early entry.  Goofy's Kitchen starts early (like 7am) and this would keep you from missing park time or cut down on the amount you'd miss out on if you could go that early.  The best way to find the hours for your trip is to call Disney Dining and ask about eating in the parks before opening.  Usually they have the hours 60 days out unlike the website which tends to only show about 6 wks out.

That was just a small portion of the pictures he took.  He just snapped non-stop.......I picked the best ones to share.  He has a Nikon 7000.



Trentmom said:


> Loved this update!!!
> 
> Your small world is awesome
> 
> How cool that you have Alice in Wonderland and Toy Story Characters
> 
> Love all the Christmas thrown in there
> 
> So cool



When they did the remodel a couple years ago, they added:

Peter Pan & Tinkerbell, Alice & White Rabbit, Cinderella, Jaq & Gus, Pinocchio & Jiminy Cricket, Aladdin, Jasmine & Abu, Mulan & Mushu, Simba, Pumbaa & Timon, Three Caballeros, Ariel & Flounder, Marlin & Dory, Lilo & Stitch, Jessie, Woody & Bullseye.

They tried to place them in the right country of where they would be from.  At first I wasn't sure I liked it.....but it's grown on me.  I still think Woody & Jessie look goofy though..........


----------



## DizNee Luver

We got off Small World and decided to head into ToonTown to check out all the decorations!!

























































































































More decorations next post!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Continuing on with the garlands & wreaths decorating the buildings in ToonTown.











Not a fan of the plastic tree.......





































































































We made a short stop to feed Michayla, before we got more pics.


----------



## DizNee Luver

Goofy's house is one of our favorites for the garland......it has everything in it!! lol







































































Donald's Boat:
















Chip-n-Dale's Treehouse:






Mickey's House:





















More ToonTown to come!!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Let's finish up ToonTown.  Here's Minnie's House.
















Shy and Addy got in the car.
















A couple more pics on our way out.





















Small World Wreaths:









































We headed towards Tomorrowland to make a lunch stop.


----------



## DizNee Luver

We found a table at the Tomorrowland Terrace and we ordered our lunch.  Michayla was a very happy girl!!!!!


























Shy and Anthony got a cheeseburger and Addy got the chicken nuggets.
















Mike had a cheeseburger, Ty the bacon cheeseburger and I had the chicken sandwich.
















While we were finishing up, we saw Alice and the Mad Hatter walk by.






Addy and Anthony wanted to ride Autopia and Tyler was headed to Pixie Hollow to try and meet up with a CM he's friends with on Tumblr......so Michayla and I joined him while Mike took Shy and the other two to Autopia.

No pics from Autopia......but here are some pics from Ty and I at Pixie Hollow.




































The GAC works by sending the person with the card and if needed an assistant (family member, etc) to the front of the line (off to the side) and the rest of the group will go get in the regular line and when they reach the front, you go in to see Tink and her friends together.  So make sure you look at the wait time since you won't be getting thru quickly with your GAC.  I think this is an extremely fair way to do this!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Ty finally made it to the front of the line and we joined him.  The CM let us head in......they've changed how they're doing it.  The first person we meet is Tinkerbell!!!  Usually she's the 2nd one you see before exiting.






Now you can't tell from this picture, but Michayla had a beautiful interaction with Tinkerbell and luckily the Photopass photographer captured it and I can't wait to get my CD so I can share it with you.  
















Next up was Iridessa!! (new one for me)  Michayla engaged with her as well but nothing like she did with Tink!!









































We met back up with the rest of the family outside of Pixie Hollow.  Shy was pretty happy about riding in the "cars" of Autopia.






We decided to head to Star Tours.  This is the only picture since we miss all of the queing area (which is awesome) by using the GAC and basically headed right to the loading area.  We were put in the front row (not my favorite place to be)  I'm either front or back row.....never have been in the middle rows........lol

Shy sporting her 3-D glasses!!






I really like this ride since they re-did it, but I always go to the planet Hoth......every single time I've been on it since it re-opened.....we always go to Hoth first......lol  strange!


----------



## PHXscuba

DizNee Luver said:


> I really like this ride since they re-did it, but I always go to the planet Hoth......every single time I've been on it since it re-opened.....we always go to Hoth first......lol  strange!



That's and odd coincidence ... when we did it at WDW (about 5 times over 2 days), I think we only repeated one scene once. I'm not sure if we made it to Hoth.

I guess I'll have to do more comparison (for research purposes ) in March when we ride DL's Star Tours. Maybe one of us will be the rebel spy!

PHXscuba


----------



## DizNee Luver

PHXscuba said:


> That's and odd coincidence ... when we did it at WDW (about 5 times over 2 days), I think we only repeated one scene once. I'm not sure if we made it to Hoth.
> 
> I guess I'll have to do more comparison (for research purposes ) in March when we ride DL's Star Tours. Maybe one of us will be the rebel spy!
> 
> PHXscuba



Oh, I forgot to mention that........ADDY was the rebel spy!!!


----------



## lsulindy

DizNee Luver said:


> The GAC works by sending the person with the card and if needed an assistant (family member, etc) to the front of the line (off to the side) and the rest of the group will go get in the regular line and when they reach the front, you go in to see Tink and her friends together.  So make sure you look at the wait time since you won't be getting thru quickly with your GAC.  I think this is an extremely fair way to do this!!



Can't wait to see that pic with Tink!!  Question about the GAC, is there a place to sit off to the side where you wait?

BTW, thanks for all the GAC tips!  They've been very helpful.


----------



## DizNee Luver

lsulindy said:


> Can't wait to see that pic with Tink!!  Question about the GAC, is there a place to sit off to the side where you wait?
> 
> BTW, thanks for all the GAC tips!  They've been very helpful.



No, you go down a short path and then stand to wait for the rest of your family.  (no benches).

I'm glad you're able to use the tips!!!  Best tip I can give is:  Check with the CM working the entrance to the attraction, character meet-n-greet, etc to find out where you're supposed to go.


----------



## lsulindy

DizNee Luver said:


> No, you go down a short path and then stand to wait for the rest of your family.  (no benches).
> 
> I'm glad you're able to use the tips!!!  Best tip I can give is:  Check with the CM working the entrance to the attraction, character meet-n-greet, etc to find out where you're supposed to go.



Thanks, it may be best to leave my dad sitting somewhere else if the line is long.  Hopefully, it's not!  We missed the fairies in WDW, so that's one of our musts.


----------



## DizNee Luver

After enjoying our ride on Star Tours, we crossed the pathway and got in line for Buzz Lightyear's Astro Blasters.  Now the way they do the GAC here was awkward (at least for me it was).  You go in a separate entrance and then "cut" into the already existing line.  We got a lot of dirty looks as we stood there and finally a family let us in.  I really think they need a CM there.  I can see where this could be a problem if you get guests that are hot, tired, etc and having someone "cutting" in front of them without anyone there to let us in.
























































We decided to head to Fantasyland via Pixie Hollow's fountain.











Fantasyland........











We got into line for Alice in Wonderland but after about a 10 minute wait....it broke down........so we headed to the Mad Tea Party.


----------



## DizNee Luver

lsulindy said:


> Thanks, it may be best to leave my dad sitting somewhere else if the line is long.  Hopefully, it's not!  We missed the fairies in WDW, so that's one of our musts.



You're welcome!  There is a metal fence if he just needs a little something to lean on, otherwise it may be possible for him to sit just outside Pixie Hollow and then when you're getting ready to go in......someone can go grab him???  It's worth asking.  Also, if his GAC (it's for your dad?) says he can't stand for long periods of time, they may allow your whole group to go thru the special entrance and take you right back in.  It really does depend on what the GAC specifies.


----------



## lsulindy

DizNee Luver said:


> You're welcome!  There is a metal fence if he just needs a little something to lean on, otherwise it may be possible for him to sit just outside Pixie Hollow and then when you're getting ready to go in......someone can go grab him???  It's worth asking.  Also, if his GAC (it's for your dad?) says he can't stand for long periods of time, they may allow your whole group to go thru the special entrance and take you right back in.  It really does depend on what the GAC specifies.



My dad has Parkinson's.  His biggest issue is balance problems, and he does tire out easily.  I'm not sure what his GAC will say.  We didn't get one in WDW, and he'd usually just sit out some stuff to rest while the baby slept in the stroller.  But, he's progressed a good bit since then and now the baby is an active 2 year old.  I'm sure we'll figure it out.  I just want to make it as easy on him as he can.  Plus, he doesn't like asking for help or admitting that he needs it, so I like when I'm on top of things and can make a suggestion.  He likes to see the kids experience everything though, so I don't want him to have to miss too much.  My mom wanted to skip this trip, but dad told my sister that he had to go because this will probably be the last big trip he'll be able to take with the kids.   Trying really hard not to focus on that, and focus on the fact that we get to take this trip with him!


----------



## DizNee Luver

With the GAC you wait at one of the entrances and hope the CM sees you and realizes you are there to ride and not just standing there watching......lol

Mike decided to stay out and take pics, so Tyler took Shyann and Anthony with him and I took Addy & Michayla with me.  I guess I forgot to mention what happened with Derek.  After laundry we had taken the Monorail into Disneyland.  Basically, Derek got the boys all signed in and then he rode the Monorail back to DTD so he could go back to the hotel.  He was overly tired and needed to get some rest.  So the entire time we'd been in DL today, Derek was sleeping.  Ok, back to the teacups!!!

















































































The twins love the spinning!!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

lsulindy said:


> My dad has Parkinson's.  His biggest issue is balance problems, and he does tire out easily.  I'm not sure what his GAC will say.  We didn't get one in WDW, and he'd usually just sit out some stuff to rest while the baby slept in the stroller.  But, he's progressed a good bit since then and now the baby is an active 2 year old.  I'm sure we'll figure it out.  I just want to make it as easy on him as he can.  Plus, he doesn't like asking for help or admitting that he needs it, so I like when I'm on top of things and can make a suggestion.  He likes to see the kids experience everything though, so I don't want him to have to miss too much.  My mom wanted to skip this trip, but dad told my sister that he had to go because this will probably be the last big trip he'll be able to take with the kids.   Trying really hard not to focus on that, and focus on the fact that we get to take this trip with him!



He probably won't consider using a wheelchair while there??  I think when you get the GAC, make sure you REALLY clearly state that he has balance issues and can only stand for very short amts of time.....but he wants to experience things with his family and grandkids.  I would think for things like Pixie Hollow, that they would have you get in the wheelchair line and then go in with very little wait.  (of course you also will need to know how long the w/c line is.....obviously they're not going to let you cut in front of the other GAC holders)

The reason I asked about the wheelchair.....my MIL went with us in 2010.  She has hip &/or knee issues (I can't remember what it was).....anyways......we had suggested it and she blew a gasket.  About the 3rd day.......she was miserable and guess what we got her???  A wheelchair!!!!  Then she wouldn't get out of it!!! lol


----------



## lsulindy

DizNee Luver said:


> He probably won't consider using a wheelchair while there??  I think when you get the GAC, make sure you REALLY clearly state that he has balance issues and can only stand for very short amts of time.....but he wants to experience things with his family and grandkids.  I would think for things like Pixie Hollow, that they would have you get in the wheelchair line and then go in with very little wait.  (of course you also will need to know how long the w/c line is.....obviously they're not going to let you cut in front of the other GAC holders)
> 
> The reason I asked about the wheelchair.....my MIL went with us in 2010.  She has hip &/or knee issues (I can't remember what it was).....anyways......we had suggested it and she blew a gasket.  About the 3rd day.......she was miserable and guess what we got her???  A wheelchair!!!!  Then she wouldn't get out of it!!! lol



I suggested it.  He wasn't amused! We'll see how it goes!  We may wind up the same way!


----------



## DizNee Luver

After spinning, we headed next to Dumbo!!  Time to ride in a flying elephant.  Again you wait at the exit and the CM will come over to see your GAC and then when it's your turn, he CM hands you the lucky feather to hold.  (this is how they count riders to elephants).

We all rode this one, with Mike in front of the rest of our large group.  Addy & Anthony, Tyler & Shyann then me with Michayla.




































Before you take flight, the CM comes around and gathers the "feather" and makes sure everyone is buckled up.  Here we go!!


































































When we safely landed, we headed over to King Arthur's Carrousel.  They have a chain closing the wheelchair entrance & so you wait for a CM to notice you.  They have you open the chain and come in to a waiting area.











More of the carrousel next post!


----------



## DizNee Luver

lsulindy said:


> I suggested it.  He wasn't amused! We'll see how it goes!  We may wind up the same way!



It's still an option, especially if you bring it up as a way to keep him from overdoing, getting too tired, etc.  Not that you THINK he needs to use one.  Even healthy, younger people will use a wheelchair on occasion due to over-exertion at the parks.

With his balance issues, does he use a walker???  Maybe he'd be more willing to use one of those (they have the ones with a built in seat).  I'd be scared to death of him falling with balance issues and the occasional dumb-dumb in the crowd that decides they have to be across the park 5 minutes ago and so they run over everyone in their quest.  Even just normal line crowds could cause him to be bumped.


----------



## DizNee Luver

We waited for our turn on the Carrousel and I got some nice loves from Michayla!!
















Shy was a tad impatient......






It was our turn and they let down a ramp for us to cross over to the carrousel.  Once we have our horses & the ramp is back up....they open the gates to the rest of the guests to get on the ride.






.......bad mommy......checking to see if there were messages or missed calls on my phone (and maybe a quick check on FB) instead of paying attention to my kids...........  This was before the ride started!!







































































Shy very happy to be riding on the carrousel!!































Michayla & Shyann both enjoyed the carrousel!!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Shy (and the rest of us) all wanted to ride BTMRR!!!!  FAST TRAIN!!!! 





















Right before we got on the train, I get a text from Derek letting me know he was on his way back to the parks.  I told him we were on BTMRR and to meet us up at the Big Thunder BBQ for our dinner ressie.  We would meet him there.

We got on and Mike got some pictures during our ride!


























Another fun ride!!!!






We headed to the BBQ to meet back up with Derek.


----------



## lsulindy

DizNee Luver said:


> It's still an option, especially if you bring it up as a way to keep him from overdoing, getting too tired, etc.  Not that you THINK he needs to use one.  Even healthy, younger people will use a wheelchair on occasion due to over-exertion at the parks.
> 
> With his balance issues, does he use a walker???  Maybe he'd be more willing to use one of those (they have the ones with a built in seat).  I'd be scared to death of him falling with balance issues and the occasional dumb-dumb in the crowd that decides they have to be across the park 5 minutes ago and so they run over everyone in their quest.  Even just normal line crowds could cause him to be bumped.



I'm very worried about bumps.  My mom has tried to talk him into a cane before.  He's stubborn.  I make try to suggest it again.  I just hate bringing it up.

Love all the Fantasyland pics.  The nostalgia factor really gets me!  I'm a sucker for Dumbo and tea cups shots!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

lsulindy said:


> I'm very worried about bumps.  My mom has tried to talk him into a cane before.  He's stubborn.  I make try to suggest it again.  I just hate bringing it up.
> 
> Love all the Fantasyland pics.  The nostalgia factor really gets me!  I'm a sucker for Dumbo and tea cups shots!!



It's a hard situation....I really hope, as a family, you'll be able to talk him into some sort of "help".  What time of year are you going???  Disneyland doesn't have a whole lot of "down" time anymore.....so crowds, pushing is a HUGE factor in planning.  Now I'm nervous for him!!! 

Fantasyland I think brings out the child in all of us.  Walt knew what he was doing!!


----------



## Trentmom

Love your toon town. It is so cartoonish. All the decorations there are great :thumbs

How cool they use feathers on Dumbo. On ours, they just use a boring pain chip looking thing, in different colors.

Looks like girls were having a blast today.

I know I am missing stuff, but loved all your pics


----------



## DizNee Luver

Trentmom said:


> Love your toon town. It is so cartoonish. All the decorations there are great :thumbs
> 
> How cool they use feathers on Dumbo. On ours, they just use a boring pain chip looking thing, in different colors.
> 
> Looks like girls were having a blast today.
> 
> I know I am missing stuff, but loved all your pics



ToonTown is so much fun to explore!!

They've used the feathers for as long as I can remember.  They're pretty plain too.....just a feather shape.

The girls did so good!!  They really loved doing the rides!


----------



## DnA2010

There are some really super photos of you and Michayla in these last couple updates, I especially love the ones at lunch time! You both just look soo happy!

Looking forward to the BBQ!   (I am actually munching popcorn right now!)


----------



## DizNee Luver

DnA2010 said:


> There are some really super photos of you and Michayla in these last couple updates, I especially love the ones at lunch time! You both just look soo happy!
> 
> Looking forward to the BBQ!   (I am actually munching popcorn right now!)



Thank you......it melts my heart when she gets in those lovey moods.  When she was an infant (and even a toddler), she didn't like to be held or cuddled and in fact.....she would arch away from you.  So I absolutely love when I get my lovings from her!!! 

The BBQ.......YUM!!!


----------



## kaoden39

When Scotty and I went to Beverly Hills in 2006 I was amazed at how much more expensive it was to stay in that area versus the Anaheim area. We ended up staying for some exhorbanant price at a Marriotts Hotel. Their service was horrible and I wrote an email to the company and complained. Thet ended up comping us 40% off of our stay. 

I do not undersand why they allow the street performers to be like that. They end up losing a lot of tourist money in the area because of it. If I owned a business in that area I would fight it.

How cool you were able to attend your brothers service. 

What???? He didn't like In n Out's french fries? That is a travesty!!!

I am so farrrrrr behind. That will teach me to get  sick. :/

Is the tree in the PPH real? I can't really tell from the picture.

I really love the ornaments but they are so heavy. I am afraid to hang them on the tree.

I love how Belle at the Lego store looks like the characters do on the Lego video games.

Wow!! 40% is a great discount!!

I love the beach ball pillows on the bed.

Too bad about the menu change. That stinks. I love that the chef made the special meal and it looks like she really enjoyed it.

Poor Anthony. I hope that was the end of being sick.

I think that the prices of the hotels are outrageous. I think that because Disneyland has so many hotels in the area that are within walking distance they would be priced better.

Oh my gosh!! Santa Claus!!!

That fruit parfait looks so good! I really think I would leave the granola out too.

Did I see Winnie the Pooh butt from the train? I think I did!!

Oh boo on missing the Hungry Bear!! This was one menu change that was good!

No Tigger hug? Oh no!

Yay!! I am thrilled to hear the girls both enjoyed BTR!!

Bicycles!! I just cannot get away from bicycles!! Hahaha!!

Big Al!! My dad loved Big Al. Every time he was on my dad would just chuckle. Thank you for that memory.

Can you imagine how tedious i must be to hang all of the wreathes and garland on the miniatures. You have go to have steady hands for that.

I am done for now. My eyes are starting to cross. I will read more tomorrow.


----------



## DizNee Luver

kaoden39 said:


> When Scotty and I went to Beverly Hills in 2006 I was amazed at how much more expensive it was to stay in that area versus the Anaheim area. We ended up staying for some exhorbanant price at a Marriotts Hotel. Their service was horrible and I wrote an email to the company and complained. Thet ended up comping us 40% off of our stay.
> 
> The prices are crazy and we would have skipped staying there if we knew about the wax museum being closed!
> 
> I do not undersand why they allow the street performers to be like that. They end up losing a lot of tourist money in the area because of it. If I owned a business in that area I would fight it.
> 
> It's horrible and really deters from the historical aspect of the Walk of Fame!!
> 
> How cool you were able to attend your brothers service.
> 
> I love hearing my brother preach!!  I always said he'd either become a preacher or a comedian!
> 
> What???? He didn't like In n Out's french fries? That is a travesty!!!
> 
> I thought the fries were delicious!!
> 
> I am so farrrrrr behind. That will teach me to get  sick. :/
> 
> I'm sorry you've been sick!!  Hope you're on the mend!!!
> 
> Is the tree in the PPH real? I can't really tell from the picture.
> 
> I don't think any of the trees are real that they decorate with.
> 
> I really love the ornaments but they are so heavy. I am afraid to hang them on the tree.
> 
> I only have a couple of the big ones and when I put them on a live tree last Christmas I found the sturdiest branches to put them on.  This year we had a fake tree, so that worked ok.
> 
> I love how Belle at the Lego store looks like the characters do on the Lego video games.
> 
> I haven't seen any of the games but it fits into how the Lego people look......but for a princess she looks a tad frumpy.
> 
> Wow!! 40% is a great discount!!
> 
> It was an amazing discount!!
> 
> I love the beach ball pillows on the bed.
> 
> They're cute......but don't even think about taking one of them!  I believe they are $65 or $85 if one of them disappears!
> 
> Too bad about the menu change. That stinks. I love that the chef made the special meal and it looks like she really enjoyed it.
> 
> Yeah, we are more of the "comfort" food types......I don't think every restaurant needs to go to the fancier style of foods.
> 
> Poor Anthony. I hope that was the end of being sick.
> 
> His sickness was very short lived that night.  Enough for me to miss dinner with the family.........
> 
> I think that the prices of the hotels are outrageous. I think that because Disneyland has so many hotels in the area that are within walking distance they would be priced better.
> 
> You'd think that, but I guess we're the only ones that have that logic......lol
> 
> Oh my gosh!! Santa Claus!!!
> 
> 
> 
> That fruit parfait looks so good! I really think I would leave the granola out too.
> 
> It's huge too!
> 
> Did I see Winnie the Pooh butt from the train? I think I did!!
> 
> Good eye!!
> 
> Oh boo on missing the Hungry Bear!! This was one menu change that was good!
> 
> Well, not according to my older boys!  They weren't as interested in going because of it.
> 
> No Tigger hug? Oh no!
> 
> I know......   But this trip really was about the twins for me.
> 
> Yay!! I am thrilled to hear the girls both enjoyed BTR!!
> 
> Me too!!!  That meant we could ride it multiple times!!
> 
> Bicycles!! I just cannot get away from bicycles!! Hahaha!!
> 
> 
> 
> Big Al!! My dad loved Big Al. Every time he was on my dad would just chuckle. Thank you for that memory.
> 
> I was so happy to see them!!
> 
> Can you imagine how tedious i must be to hang all of the wreathes and garland on the miniatures. You have go to have steady hands for that.
> 
> I know.....but those miniatures have a lot of details!!
> 
> I am done for now. My eyes are starting to cross. I will read more tomorrow.



So glad you're here....I was really missing your input!!!


----------



## kaoden39

DizNee Luver said:
			
		

> So glad you're here....I was really missing your input!!!



It was really hard for awhile after I cancelled our trip. Then I got the flu and I am now starting to get well.


----------



## DizNee Luver

kaoden39 said:


> It was really hard for awhile after I cancelled our trip. Then I got the flu and I am now starting to get well.



 Boy I understand the cancelling trips part.......so depressing when it's the thing you've been planning and getting up every morning for.  I remember when we had to cancel our October trip to DL in 2011......then my step-mom passed when we would have been on the road........so I've always said, there's a reason for things to happen.  Doesn't always make us feel better.....but when you do get to go back~~~it will be just that more fantastic!!!! 

We were disappointed about having to give up on WDW.....especially after all the work/planning that I put into it.  DL is home, but there is still that craving for WDW. 


ANNOUNCEMENT:

Mike & I are looking at going to WDW late January/early February next year (2014) for our 30th Anniversary!!!!!   Just the two of us for close to 2 weeks!!!!!  

Right now everything is in the early stages, but we're hoping to book and pay for the package when my inheritance comes in.  We do have a few obstacles that we need to deal with first~~~we found out the owners of the house we're renting (and asked for long term stability for the twins) is going to put the house on the market at the end of our lease (early Nov).  So this is not an expense we had planned on.  We were wanting to find a place we could stay years & years in.  Now we have to find a house big enough for our crew plus stay in the tiny town we're in so the kids can stay at their schools (super important......especially for the twins).  So we will need money for that, Nick's wedding, a new car (used), etc.  Hoping we can cover most of the package (leaving some unpaid and hoping for a great special or free dining).  I will keep you updated!!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Derek was waiting for us when we reached the Big Thunder BBQ.  I checked in our family and we were seated at our picnic table. The little stage show started shortly after sitting down.  I've never seen any of these 3 performers.  The last couple years it had been the same people......I didn't feel this gal demanded your attention like the other gal.


























The dessert menu!!






The kids!





















The kids were asked to come up on stage and help act out "Up on the Housetop". 









































The kids had fun getting up there.....even Shy was trying to do the motions!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

The buckets of chicken, ribs & sausage showed up at our table (the ribs were supposed to be kept separate due to gluten) but all of them were mixed, so Shy had to wait for a new bucket of meat.  We also got a bucket of baked beans, coleslaw, corn cob wheels and a plate of cornbread.











The performers came back out and did another song that required helped from the kids.  So the three headed back up on stage to ring bells for "Jingle Bells".





















After the song, the kids came back to the table......Shy's meat showed up while she was on stage.











If you are interested in one of the desserts, you will need to order them near the beginning of your meal as most of them take some time to cook.  We ordered the Smore Bake!!!!  This is when it arrives at the table:






Then they add the hot fudge!!











The Smore Bake is a brownie with marshmallow, graham crackers and hot fudge on top.......delicious!!!!

Since Shy can't have the brownies or graham crackers, they brought her a bowl of vanilla ice cream and then I added some of the extra hot fudge from the family dessert.


























Michayla was ready to move on!






Part way through dinner, Michayla started to fuss, so I got up and wheeled her into the Jamboree area (where Billy Hill performs).  It was pretty empty back there.....one~because it was getting dark and two~it was dropping the occasional raindrop out of the sky.  We wheeled around and Pluto came out.  So I grabbed a Photopass photographer who was just standing around and asked if he could get our picture since I hadn't grabbed my camera.  So Michayla & I had our pic done with Pluto and then Tyler showed up to let me know that the dessert was going to be coming out.  So he had a quick pic done with Pluto too before we headed back to the BBQ for our dessert.  I will have those pictures to share when the Photopass CD comes in.

A couple random shots after dinner.


----------



## PHXscuba

So exciting that you will get to go to WDW with your DH!!  DH and I went to WDW in 2008 -- totally unplanned because we got hurricaned out of the FL Keys and went to WDW on FOUR days notice! It turned out to be a great short trip and we got the "lay of the land" before we took the kids three years later.

PHXscuba


----------



## DizNee Luver

PHXscuba said:


> So exciting that you will get to go to WDW with your DH!!  DH and I went to WDW in 2008 -- totally unplanned because we got hurricaned out of the FL Keys and went to WDW on FOUR days notice! It turned out to be a great short trip and we got the "lay of the land" before we took the kids three years later.
> 
> PHXscuba



Thank You.....we're excited about the possibility of going as a couple.  I think "getting a lay of the land" will be important before trying to take the twins!!!  That was part of decision in cancelling our WDW trip.  We were concerned about how everything worked, how long will it take to get from point A to point B and where are little corners we can tuck away in if getting over stimulated.  So it will be a good trip for gathering that kind of info but most importantly a time for my hubby & I to reconnect and take a much needed break for the day to day grind.


----------



## DizNee Luver

We headed back through Fantasyland and decided to end our day the same way we started it.....at It's A Small World.  Holy cow.....the line was crazy!!!!  We got in the wheelchair line and I do believe the standby line moved faster then this one.  We probably had about a 45+ minute wait.  At least at night, the place is lit up and you can watch the clock show every 15 minutes.  They also did a visual show on the facade of the building after the clock.....so we had entertainment!!  We also took a ton of pics.....again, I'm picking just a few out to share.





































6:00pm~~Now this wasn't the first time the clock had gone off....we were just now at a spot we could see it to get pics while in line.




































6:15pm




































This is a couple from the projections on the facade.


----------



## DizNee Luver

A couple more pics of the outside.











6:30pm:
















We finally got to move down to the loading platform and onto a boat.  This time Mike video taped and I took pics.





















Going in~~







































































More to come!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Continuing on.......

I'm pretty sure this is a new addition this year!!





































































































One more post of Small World!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Finishing up Small World.











Back outside.
















We headed to the Monorail and took a couple pics of the Matterhorn at night.











Space Mountain at night.






We got on the Monorail and headed back to DTD.






We hadn't noticed this window at the Lego store before....but the people are made of Lego people!!











Nice little bench/picture op in DTD.






We got back up to our room to see that MouseKeeping had done this with the girls blankies!!






We got the kids in PJ's and their meds and Mike & I headed to Target to get some tights for the girls to wear with their costumes.  We made it back just in time to watch the WoC show from our room!!

This concluded Day 3 in the parks!!!


----------



## Trentmom

The dinner showed looked fun. That is cool Shy gets up and participates.l Looks like she was having fun

That smore dessert looked amazing 


Great Small world Pics. So awesome


----------



## DizNee Luver

Trentmom said:


> The dinner showed looked fun. That is cool Shy gets up and participates.l Looks like she was having fun
> 
> That smore dessert looked amazing
> 
> 
> Great Small world Pics. So awesome



The show is cheesy but the kids liked it!!  Shy likes being a "big girl" and doing things with Addy!!!

How can you go wrong with brownie, marshmallow, graham crackers & hot fudge........I'm drooling just thinking about it!!! 

The night time Small World with all those lights is really something to see!!


----------



## DnA2010

Awesome news about a possible WDW trip!  We have been once, but stayed offsite (which actually was great- huge condo for such a great price and super close to the parks) and did other stuff (Universal, Bush Gardens, Discovery Cove etc) I would love to go back and visit the parks in more detail- we only had a chance to do 1 day at each park and I really felt we simply scratched the surface.  I bet the time you are going is good as far as possible free dining- I love reading the restaurant reviews section of Dis! Nom nom!



Oh wow the smores!! If we ever try the BBQ, we will have to try that one!


Love the Matterhorn mountain pics as well- I can't remember if I read if you rode with the new sleds- I am one who loved the old "cuddle" sleds (honor system seatbelts and all) so it will be interesting for us when we get back and try the new ones.


----------



## kaoden39

That's exciting about the WDW trip. I hope you are easily able to find a place to move to. That is too bad about the owners selling the place. Love the latest updates.


----------



## DizNee Luver

DnA2010 said:


> Awesome news about a possible WDW trip!  We have been once, but stayed offsite (which actually was great- huge condo for such a great price and super close to the parks) and did other stuff (Universal, Bush Gardens, Discovery Cove etc) I would love to go back and visit the parks in more detail- we only had a chance to do 1 day at each park and I really felt we simply scratched the surface.  I bet the time you are going is good as far as possible free dining- I love reading the restaurant reviews section of Dis! Nom nom!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh wow the smores!! If we ever try the BBQ, we will have to try that one!
> 
> 
> Love the Matterhorn mountain pics as well- I can't remember if I read if you rode with the new sleds- I am one who loved the old "cuddle" sleds (honor system seatbelts and all) so it will be interesting for us when we get back and try the new ones.



I want to go during a slow time and lower resort prices.  We want 2 days for each park and maybe 2 extra days to go back to a favorite park or one we still didn't see enough of......lol

I read the reviews and look at pics too.  I had all our dining set up for our trip in December before having to cancel that trip.  I was up at 3am to go online to make those ressies too!!!!  Heavy sigh.........  So I already have a list of places we want to go!!

The Smore dessert is a new one (hadn't seen it on the menu before) and it was delicious!

We never got on the Matterhorn because it's no longer young child/special needs friendly.  You can't hold a child in your lap in the new sleds and I couldn't put one of the twins in the seat by themselves without the worry of them freaking out or undoing the seat belts.  Michayla would wiggle and slip downwards where Shy would just undo them.  Not happy that Disney went that route.  I'm sure I'm not the only person with special needs kiddos that feel this is not user friendly !!!  I've only heard bad reviews about the seats and being uncomfortable and how jerky it is now.


----------



## DizNee Luver

kaoden39 said:


> That's exciting about the WDW trip. I hope you are easily able to find a place to move to. That is too bad about the owners selling the place. Love the latest updates.



I'm hoping if we locate a place that would work for us, that the owner will let us out of our lease (we're thru a property mgmt but if the owner says I want to relist the house with them.....maybe they'd agree).  I think summer is going to be better pickings then in October!


----------



## kaoden39

DizNee Luver said:


> I'm hoping if we locate a place that would work for us, that the owner will let us out of our lease (we're thru a property mgmt but if the owner says I want to relist the house with them.....maybe they'd agree).  I think summer is going to be better pickings then in October!




If the housing market is like it is here they may have trouble selling the place.


----------



## Trentmom

I forgot to mention that is awesome that you and your DH might got to WDW next Jan or Feb. This year, they had a 30% off discount during that time period. Hopefully they will have that or something even better next year


----------



## DizNee Luver

kaoden39 said:


> If the housing market is like it is here they may have trouble selling the place.



It was on the market when we rented it but asked if they would consider a long term lease and taking it off the market.  They agreed but have changed their mind.  



Trentmom said:


> I forgot to mention that is awesome that you and your DH might got to WDW next Jan or Feb. This year, they had a 30% off discount during that time period. Hopefully they will have that or something even better next year



I was looking at the special right now.....I was hoping for one that included the dining.....since we'd be going during the lowest value season.  You'd think they'd want to entice people to go!!  I sure hope things work out and we can treat ourselves to this trip!!


----------



## ksromack

DizNee Luver said:


> I want to go during a slow time and lower resort prices.  We want 2 days for each park and maybe 2 extra days to go back to a favorite park or one we still didn't see enough of......lol
> 
> I read the reviews and look at pics too.  I had all our dining set up for our trip in December before having to cancel that trip.  I was up at 3am to go online to make those ressies too!!!!  Heavy sigh.........  So I already have a list of places we want to go!!



My husband and I just returned from a 9 night stay in Orlando.  We stayed the first night on site at Universal so we could do an early entry to WWoHP the next day, plus we got "Express" line for just about every ride in both parks (no wait at all).  Then we spend 8 nights at Port Orleans Riverside.  I highly recommend that resort.  You can take the boat to DTD and bus service for everything else.  It's very romantic and the resort is beautiful.  PM me if you need any more info on that!  It's a moderate resort and we did get lucky and hit free dining for the last 7 nights there (we had a room only reservation for the first night, then a 7-night package with free dining).  We, being the gluttons we are, upgraded to deluxe dining (never again, it was WAY too much food, but fun to do once and also fun to eat at signature restaurants that we could never afford on our own out of pocket).  We did all kinds of "couple" things ( our last trip to WDW was in 2004 with 4 of our kids, hence THAT one was our last trip until now).  

I think the thing I'm most looking forward to next December at Disneyland is the holiday facade at It's a Small World.  That's my favorite ride and I'm pretty sure the DL version is better than the WDW version.  I'm also taking notes on your trip report for mine next December!


----------



## DizNee Luver

ksromack said:


> My husband and I just returned from a 9 night stay in Orlando.  We stayed the first night on site at Universal so we could do an early entry to WWoHP the next day, plus we got "Express" line for just about every ride in both parks (no wait at all).  Then we spend 8 nights at Port Orleans Riverside.  I highly recommend that resort.  You can take the boat to DTD and bus service for everything else.  It's very romantic and the resort is beautiful.  PM me if you need any more info on that!  It's a moderate resort and we did get lucky and hit free dining for the last 7 nights there (we had a room only reservation for the first night, then a 7-night package with free dining).  We, being the gluttons we are, upgraded to deluxe dining (never again, it was WAY too much food, but fun to do once and also fun to eat at signature restaurants that we could never afford on our own out of pocket).  We did all kinds of "couple" things ( our last trip to WDW was in 2004 with 4 of our kids, hence THAT one was our last trip until now).
> 
> I think the thing I'm most looking forward to next December at Disneyland is the holiday facade at It's a Small World.  That's my favorite ride and I'm pretty sure the DL version is better than the WDW version.  I'm also taking notes on your trip report for mine next December!



That's funny.....we are plan a weeks stay at POR!!!  We were going to stay at POFQ if we would have gone on our WDW trip in December.  lol  So I've researched those places a lot already!!  We are also looking at a 6 night stay at the Poly!!  I really want to stay there but can't see doing the whole trip there......EXPENSIVE!!!!!! 

So there's a possibility of getting free dining??  That would be awesome!!  We are planning on the deluxe because we want to do a couple signature meals and dinner shows.  It will probably be too much food (as you said) but my hubby is a foodie and wants to try as much as possible!

The Small World facade all lit up is so neat!!  When they do the projection show and then re light the whole thing.....well WOWZERS!!!!  It's so bright!!!!!


----------



## DisneyStitch626

That is exciting news that a trip to WDW might be possible for you guys!!   Too bad about having to move though. I hope you can find a place or the house doesn't sell.

All that food at the BBQ looks so good! It's making my calorie counting a little difficult for my first day of it! Haha! Looks like the kids enjoyed it there too being on stage and everything. Can't wait to go there next month!


----------



## DizNee Luver

DisneyStitch626 said:


> That is exciting news that a trip to WDW might be possible for you guys!!   Too bad about having to move though. I hope you can find a place or the house doesn't sell.
> 
> All that food at the BBQ looks so good! It's making my calorie counting a little difficult for my first day of it! Haha! Looks like the kids enjoyed it there too being on stage and everything. Can't wait to go there next month!



We hope it works out too!!!

They won't list the house while we're here, but our lease is up in November and they will list it after that.  I don't want to be in the house when it's being shown.....creeps me out having strangers looking at my stuff!!! 

The BBQ is very good.....yummo!!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

So I just realized I don't have any more of the pictures organized and renumbered!!   So there is going to be a delay in the report writing while I deal with that.  It's a daunting task and that's probably why I hadn't finished it yet......lol 

I did get my Photopass CD yesterday......too bad it doesn't let me see or download my last 27 pictures.  Waiting to hear back from them on what to do about this issue.  It kept freezing up my computer.  It won't open the pics and it won't let you "import" them either.  

I will leave you with the favorite picture of Michayla and Tinkerbell.  A truly special moment!!


----------



## lsulindy

DizNee Luver said:


> It's a hard situation....I really hope, as a family, you'll be able to talk him into some sort of "help".  What time of year are you going???  Disneyland doesn't have a whole lot of "down" time anymore.....so crowds, pushing is a HUGE factor in planning.  Now I'm nervous for him!!!
> 
> Fantasyland I think brings out the child in all of us.  Walt knew what he was doing!!



Talked to my mom this weekend.  As soon as I brought it up, she said "Dad told me to tell you that he'll be fine!"  I've only brought it up once with him, but I guess he can tell I'm worried.  Or he follows me on the DIS!  She did say that he said he won't use a cane b/c he can't grip with his left hand and if he's holding a cane with his right hand, then he can't use it help with his balance, or open doors, or anything else. 



DizNee Luver said:


> I will leave you with the favorite picture of Michayla and Tinkerbell.  A truly special moment!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

lsulindy said:


> Talked to my mom this weekend.  As soon as I brought it up, she said "Dad told me to tell you that he'll be fine!"  I've only brought it up once with him, but I guess he can tell I'm worried.  Or he follows me on the DIS!  She did say that he said he won't use a cane b/c he can't grip with his left hand and if he's holding a cane with his right hand, then he can't use it help with his balance, or open doors, or anything else.



I don't blame you for being nervous......hopefully things will be fine and he'll surprise you and how well he does!!

I agree!!


----------



## Trentmom

Love Love this pic


----------



## DizNee Luver

Trentmom said:


> Love Love this pic



Thank You.....It is amazing how much she interacted with her.......pure love on her face!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Just had to share the good news~~The twins got accepted to Camp Attitude again this summer!!!!  This is a camp for special needs kids and free for the families.  The kids are 'able to experience things that normally isn't possible for a lot of these kids.  We went for our first time last summer and our kids got to play Laser Tag, ride horses, go up in a tethered hot air balloon, go fishing, ride in a speed boat, go tubing and ride a Jet Ski plus make new friends, sing, do crafts and participate in a talent show.  IT'S AMAZING!!!!!!!  So we'll be going back July 14-19 and 2 of the DIS Diva's that went to camp last summer are also going to be there the same week!!!  YAY!!! 









































Between Michayla's open heart surgery and this camp, we've really seen a huge change~~like she "came to life".  We saw that same sparkle on this trip......so looking forward to going in July!!!


----------



## DnA2010

Wow!! Fantastic news about the camp! Any pictures of the the kids on the horses? (I'm a horsey gal myself   )


Excellent that your Dis friends will be there as well!


----------



## Teki

Hooray that camp sounds amazing for them! Beautiful pic of Michayla and Tinkerbell!


----------



## Trentmom

YAY!! Glad they got accepted to camp. I remember the pics from last year. Looks like a good time


----------



## heaven2dc

Hooray on getting accepted into the Camp!  The girls look like they had so much fun and am so happy they get to go again this year  

Love love love the pic of Michayla and Tinkerbell - priceless!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

DnA2010 said:


> Wow!! Fantastic news about the camp! Any pictures of the the kids on the horses? (I'm a horsey gal myself   )
> 
> 
> Excellent that your Dis friends will be there as well!



The horse they use at this camp used to be the horse on Dr Quinn Medicine Woman.  Very well trained and is so gentle with these kids!!

































Teki said:


> Hooray that camp sounds amazing for them! Beautiful pic of Michayla and Tinkerbell!



It really is!!  They have people that come from all over the place to be a part of it.  Feel very blessed to be included!!



Trentmom said:


> YAY!! Glad they got accepted to camp. I remember the pics from last year. Looks like a good time



It was fun.....the smiles were never ending!!



heaven2dc said:


> Hooray on getting accepted into the Camp!  The girls look like they had so much fun and am so happy they get to go again this year
> 
> Love love love the pic of Michayla and Tinkerbell - priceless!!



Thank You.....we're excited to go!!

  We love that picture too!!!


----------



## DnA2010

Awww!!! Great clear photos!

Yes those look like great therapy horses  thanks for sharing! I like the saddle attachment, that would give the kids a nice sense of security


----------



## DizNee Luver

DnA2010 said:


> Awww!!! Great clear photos!
> 
> Yes those look like great therapy horses  thanks for sharing! I like the saddle attachment, that would give the kids a nice sense of security



The camp has a real nice set up for assisting the riders.  They have nice ramp for that puts them right at saddle level.  If the child is too small or needs more assistance than the saddle attachment can give.....the camper's "buddy" will get on first and then put the child in front of them to hold on to.  They always have at least 2 adults and 1 or 2 high school age kids walking beside.  Really neat!!!  Of course, Michayla kept rocking as if she wanted to be going faster!!


----------



## kaoden39

DizNee Luver said:


> So I just realized I don't have any more of the pictures organized and renumbered!!   So there is going to be a delay in the report writing while I deal with that.  It's a daunting task and that's probably why I hadn't finished it yet......lol
> 
> I did get my Photopass CD yesterday......too bad it doesn't let me see or download my last 27 pictures.  Waiting to hear back from them on what to do about this issue.  It kept freezing up my computer.  It won't open the pics and it won't let you "import" them either.
> 
> I will leave you with the favorite picture of Michayla and Tinkerbell.  A truly special moment!!



What an amazing photo!! That is the type of photo that they use for those aw moments they use in their ads. 


That's great news about the camp. How wonderful that you have friends who's families will be there at the same time.


----------



## DizNee Luver

kaoden39 said:


> What an amazing photo!! That is the type of photo that they use for those aw moments they use in their ads.
> 
> 
> That's great news about the camp. How wonderful that you have friends who's families will be there at the same time.



I was so happy to see that on our photopass CD.  Ty and I were standing behind the stroller watching the interaction but had no idea her face was that lit up and zoned in on Tink!!! 

We're excited to be going back and having Becci & Cynthia (both from around your area by the way) coming the same week is just icing on the cake!!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Thursday, December 13~~Day 4 in the parks!!!

Today started at Minnie & Friends for breakfast.  We checked in, had our picture taken on the porch, went inside to pay the cashier and then were seated inside the restaurant.  We've only been inside once out of the many times we've eaten there.....that was to the left when you enter and this time we were going to the right!!

We barely made it to our table before Brer Fox was visiting us!!











Chip showed up while Brer Fox was still there.
















Not quite sure how Shy felt about the toothsome fox?!









































Michayla wasn't too interested in the characters but loved her balloon! (or maybe it was the balloon weight.....lol)











Shy liked hers too!











Next up was Dale!!
















I like this picture for some reason....even if it does cut off faces.........
















More characters and some food porn coming up next!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Chip came back to see the family.






Chip tried to play with Michayla.
















Playing with someone outside the window.....lol






The kids........











Captain Hook was next!
























































FOOD PORN:











Eeyore will be next plus a new character for our family!!!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Eeyore was next to stop by the table.












































































Characters were coming in a steady flow, so taking turns to go get food was random.....so here's another pic of food.






Our gracious hostess Minnie stopped to check on us.































So here was the new character for us~~Suzy!!!  One of Cinderella's mouse friends!!!






More of Suzy next post!


----------



## DizNee Luver

It's Suzy!!!! Hooray!!!


























Michayla just wasn't sure what to think.....
















But then Minnie came by.....


























Dale stopped by again to say hi.
















Still more of the Minnie & Friends breakfast to come!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

The decor in the Plaza Inn Restaurant is full of details......beautiful if you get a chance to look around and enjoy it.




































The Christmas Tree in the restaurant.
















Oh boy.....Tigger is in the house!






Dale stopped by for another visit!





















One more post to go!


----------



## DizNee Luver

So the characters slowed down long enough for Mike to get some pictures from the buffet area.




































The kids......





















Eeyore!






Minnie!!











Tigger Time!!!!































Fun meal with lots of characters.  We saw Pooh and Fairy Godmother too, but they never made it to our table during our meal (and we never rush at these meals).


----------



## Trentmom

Looks like a good time at this character meal. Such great interaction with all the kids

I like the one with Anthony with his hat on sideways and Brer Fox 

Addy didn't look too sure of Captain Hook or Brer Fox 

I really liked the pic with Addy,Anthony, Shyann and Minnie Mouse, where they are all facing the camera. Such a nice pic 


Great update


----------



## DizNee Luver

Trentmom said:


> Looks like a good time at this character meal. Such great interaction with all the kids
> 
> I like the one with Anthony with his hat on sideways and Brer Fox
> 
> Addy didn't look too sure of Captain Hook or Brer Fox
> 
> I really liked the pic with Addy,Anthony, Shyann and Minnie Mouse, where they are all facing the camera. Such a nice pic
> 
> 
> Great update



We go back for the interaction.....we're not sold on the food here.  Minnie & Friends is one of the cheap character meals and you get your moneys worth because of all the characters you encounter.

A little attitude with the fox......good times!!

Addy was very "visual" this morning......lol

Once in a while you get everyone looking and smiling all at once......


----------



## DnA2010

Great update! Love the matching shirts on the girls! I just can not get over Shy's radient smile!! Just such a change, she is such an expressive girl and it is obvious that she is having an amazing time! 

You guys do such an amazing job with your kids!


----------



## DizNee Luver

DnA2010 said:


> Great update! Love the matching shirts on the girls! I just can not get over Shy's radient smile!! Just such a change, she is such an expressive girl and it is obvious that she is having an amazing time!
> 
> You guys do such an amazing job with your kids!



Michayla has the same shirt, unfortunately that morning we realized hers had a hole in it so we had to swap it out & she didn't have it for breakfast 

Shy has a great smile!!! 

Thank you so much.....we're doing our best!!  Not perfect by any means, and we have days that's a lot of trial and error......but we keep plugging away at it.  I guess that's all anyone could ask!


----------



## DisneyStitch626

Love the update. So many characters, and the food looked so good!

I liked that photo of Anthony and Dale too. I think the Christmas tree in the background just adds a nice touch to it.

How cute that Michayla got to interact with them all a little bit. 

I can't wait to try this place next month. Never been there.


----------



## DizNee Luver

DisneyStitch626 said:


> Love the update. So many characters, and the food looked so good!
> 
> I liked that photo of Anthony and Dale too. I think the Christmas tree in the background just adds a nice touch to it.
> 
> How cute that Michayla got to interact with them all a little bit.
> 
> I can't wait to try this place next month. Never been there.



The food was ok.....the made to order omelets is the way to go for "hot" food.  The characters is what makes this meal great.  One time we had 11 characters come to our table and 4 that didn't make it to us.  That's 15 characters!!!!!! 

There's just something about that pic that intrigues me!!  Glad someone else saw "it" too!!!

The characters all tried, some were more successful than others!

You'll enjoy yourself!!


----------



## Pesky

DizNee Luver said:


> We go back for the interaction.....we're not sold on the food here.  Minnie & Friends is one of the cheap character meals and you get your moneys worth because of all the characters you encounter.
> 
> A little attitude with the fox......good times!!
> 
> Addy was very "visual" this morning......lol
> 
> Once in a while you get everyone looking and smiling all at once......



Well, dang it, the kids DO want to meet Captain Hook so maybe I look into Minnie's after all.  Hmmm, decisions, decisions.  Of course where we stay might factor in too.  I just got a 25% off offer for PPH!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Pesky said:


> Well, dang it, the kids DO want to meet Captain Hook so maybe I look into Minnie's after all.  Hmmm, decisions, decisions.  Of course where we stay might factor in too.  I just got a 25% off offer for PPH!



Nice offer!!  I don't think I've ever gone to Minnie's and not seen Capt Hook!!  If you only do one meal, this is a good one to go to because of all the characters you can see.


----------



## princesszelda

Everytime I go to Minnies I have yet to see Capt hook.


----------



## DizNee Luver

princesszelda said:


> Everytime I go to Minnies I have yet to see Capt hook.



Really??  That's strange.......I was thinking he was a "regular" like Minnie, Pooh and Tigger at this meal.......lol


----------



## princesszelda

Unfortunately have yet to see him there. I hope to when we go in March.


----------



## DizNee Luver

princesszelda said:


> Unfortunately have yet to see him there. I hope to when we go in March.



Hopefully you will see him in March!!!   (you can always ask the character manager if he will be coming when you're there)


----------



## princesszelda

We have asked before. I guess he is just no there when we are. I hope he is in March if not oh well, I am sure we will guess him some where in the park.


----------



## DizNee Luver

princesszelda said:


> We have asked before. I guess he is just no there when we are. I hope he is in March if not oh well, I am sure we will guess him some where in the park.



I'm trying to remember if I've seen him anywhere else.......maybe Goofy's Kitchen but I don't remember seeing him in the parks myself.


----------



## princesszelda

We normally  go during Halloween so he is out for meet n greets. I think when we went last January he was strolling through the park.


----------



## PHXscuba

Pesky said:


> Well, dang it, the kids DO want to meet Captain Hook so maybe I look into Minnie's after all.  Hmmm, decisions, decisions.  Of course where we stay might factor in too.  I just got a 25% off offer for PPH!



When was your offer for? I am still hoping for a better rate for our PPH reservation!

PHXscuba


----------



## DizNee Luver

princesszelda said:


> We normally  go during Halloween so he is out for meet n greets. I think when we went last January he was strolling through the park.



I've never been there for Halloween time...... one day, maybe........



PHXscuba said:


> When was your offer for? I am still hoping for a better rate for our PPH reservation!
> 
> PHXscuba



You know, I got a 15% Pin # a week or so ago......but I accidentally deleted it when I tried it and the website was having issues.  I haven't seen a GOOD offer!


----------



## Sherry E

DizNee Luver said:


> I'm trying to remember if I've seen him anywhere else.......maybe Goofy's Kitchen but I don't remember seeing him in the parks myself.



Captain Hook is definitely in the parks sometimes, even in non-Halloween months.  I posted a picture of him in my TR from last month's trip in which he was just moseying along towards Main Street.  I think he was coming from Fantasyland.

And you've definitely seen him at Goofy's Kitchen before (at least one time that I know of for sure, because I was there too!):












But Captain Hook is not at Goofy's for breakfast all the time either, just as he is not always at Minnie & Friends.  I wonder if he is at Minnie & Friends on the mornings when he is not at Goofy's Kitchen, and at Goofy's Kitchen on the mornings when he is not at Minnie & Friends?  I used to think there was more than one Captain Hook making the rounds at the meals (just as there is more than one Pluto and more than one Chip & Dale), but maybe there is just one and he bounces back and forth between the two meals?


----------



## princesszelda

We always do Minnies and Goofys So I guess I miss him on both. Lets see if it works when we go in March.


----------



## DizNee Luver

Sherry E said:


> Captain Hook is definitely in the parks sometimes, even in non-Halloween months.  I posted a picture of him in my TR from last month's trip in which he was just moseying along towards Main Street.  I think he was coming from Fantasyland.
> 
> And you've definitely seen him at Goofy's Kitchen before (at least one time that I know of for sure, because I was there too!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But Captain Hook is not at Goofy's for breakfast all the time either, just as he is not always at Minnie & Friends.  I wonder if he is at Minnie & Friends on the mornings when he is not at Goofy's Kitchen, and at Goofy's Kitchen on the mornings when he is not at Minnie & Friends?  I used to think there was more than one Captain Hook making the rounds at the meals (just as there is more than one Pluto and more than one Chip & Dale), but maybe there is just one and he bounces back and forth between the two meals?



LOL.....I thought I had seen him at Goofy's Kitchen.....but after a week of sick people in the house.....and Michayla thinking that 4am was the time to start her days......I'm doing good just staying upright!! 

That's just weird about Hook......I really did think he was one of the regulars at Minnie's and I'm not sure I've seen him at GK except that one time.  I don't recall seeing him in the park on our trips either.    He just likes to keep us all guessing like a good pirate should do!!! 



princesszelda said:


> We always do Minnies and Goofys So I guess I miss him on both. Lets see if it works when we go in March.



  Let's hope so!!


----------



## Sherry E

DizNee Luver said:


> LOL.....I thought I had seen him at Goofy's Kitchen.....but after a week of sick people in the house.....and Michayla thinking that 4am was the time to start her days......I'm doing good just staying upright!!
> 
> That's just weird about Hook......I really did think he was one of the regulars at Minnie's and I'm not sure I've seen him at GK except that one time.  I don't recall seeing him in the park on our trips either.    He just likes to keep us all guessing like a good pirate should do!!!



You're doing good all of the time, even in weeks when no one is sick and Michayla is not awake at 4 a.m.!  

It would be an interesting experiment if, at some point, somehow, we could determine if Captain Hook is ever at both Minnie & Friends and Goofy's Kitchen at the same time, or if he truly alternates between the two restaurants from day to day.


----------



## DizNee Luver

Sherry E said:


> You're doing good all of the time, even in weeks when no one is sick and Michayla is not awake at 4 a.m.!
> 
> It would be an interesting experiment if, at some point, somehow, we could determine if Captain Hook is ever at both Minnie & Friends and Goofy's Kitchen at the same time, or if he truly alternates between the two restaurants from day to day.



lol......well thank you!!   Some weeks are just harder than others.....this one has not been fun....but I think we're on the upswing....so yay for that!!

That would be interesting to find out..............just need 2 dis'ers to go to the 2 meals on the same day & around the same time and then report back!!


----------



## Teki

how weird that you've only ever sat outside I have never sat outside and we have only sat to the left once lol weird.


----------



## DizNee Luver

Teki said:


> how weird that you've only ever sat outside I have never sat outside and we have only sat to the left once lol weird.



I think it was the very first time we went, we ate inside on the left side but every time after that.....it was outside.  So it was nice to get a table "on the inside".......lol


----------



## RI Disney Star

Stopping in to say hello.  I've been lurking for a few days trying to catch up on your TR.  I feel like I know your family.  You report is awesome, so full of details.

I'm in the initial planning stages for a trip to DL in January 2014 with my daughter and grandson. I'm enjoying reading about your trip. 

I was at DL once before . . . in 1967.    I think it has changed some. I don't remember much from then although I still have some tickets and a little postcard book from back then.

I keep trying online to check on pricing for the resort hotels but they are only accepting reservations through the end of 2013. Do you know when they open up reservations for 2014?


----------



## DizNee Luver

RI Disney Star said:


> Stopping in to say hello.  I've been lurking for a few days trying to catch up on your TR.  I feel like I know your family.  You report is awesome, so full of details.
> 
> I'm in the initial planning stages for a trip to DL in January 2014 with my daughter and grandson. I'm enjoying reading about your trip.
> 
> I was at DL once before . . . in 1967.    I think it has changed some. I don't remember much from then although I still have some tickets and a little postcard book from back then.
> 
> I keep trying online to check on pricing for the resort hotels but they are only accepting reservations through the end of 2013. Do you know when they open up reservations for 2014?



Thank You & Welcome!! 

I was there in 67 too (I think that was the year).......don't recall a lot either but you're right.....there have been a "few" changes since then...... 

Oh man......I wish I still had tickets and postcards from that trip!! 

It probably won't be released until this summer or even early fall.  Disneyland doesn't put that info out super early like WDW does.  Makes it hard to plan that far out.


----------



## RI Disney Star

DizNee Luver said:


> Thank You & Welcome!!
> 
> I was there in 67 too (I think that was the year).......don't recall a lot either but you're right.....there have been a "few" changes since then......
> 
> Oh man......I wish I still had tickets and postcards from that trip!!
> 
> It probably won't be released until this summer or even early fall.  Disneyland doesn't put that info out super early like WDW does.  Makes it hard to plan that far out.



1967... that was really the year.  My family (my 2 brothers aged 20 and 17 both 6 ft. tall, my sister and I aged 10 and 9, Mom, Dad and a dog) drove in a station wagon pullling a trailer from Foxboro, MA (GO PATS) to California.  Spent the whole summer traveling the country.  Fun times!!!  It was quite the year.

Wow, I can't believe they wait so long to open up reservations.  You mention the Hojo's.  I've looked them up but there are several in the area and I'm not familiar with which one is the closest.  I'd appreciate it if you could help on which one I should be looking at or if there is some other hotel I should be looking into also.

Thanks so much for all your help.


----------



## nwdisgal

Laurie, I have been getting caught up again on your TR. 

Loved the pictures from the BBQ.  Were you able to order GF on the spot or did you do that ahead of time? Kim and I are going there during the Diva trip and she needs to be GF. 

Camp Attitude looks like a wonderful camp for the twins! Nathan attended a camp similar to that when he was a little guy. We lived in HI and now I can't remember the name but same sort of camp with all the activities for special needs kids and the kids really enjoyed it.  

I hope you and Mike get to go to WDW for your 30th. That is really exciting.   I have been to the Poly twice. It is one of my favorite Deluxes and think you will really like it there.  I have not been to the Contemporary but both the Poly and the GF are very romantic. The problem with the GF is that it is getting long in the tooth and needs a refurb. To put down that kind of money, well the Poly is a better deal. I like the retro feeling to it and the grounds are quite lovely.  The Epcot Deluxes are nice too but Bay Lake is so picturesque - especially at night... Now you have me missing WDW - lol.  I have to be good and save my money for a while and not think about that place.


----------



## DizNee Luver

RI Disney Star said:


> 1967... that was really the year.  My family (my 2 brothers aged 20 and 17 both 6 ft. tall, my sister and I aged 10 and 9, Mom, Dad and a dog) drove in a station wagon pullling a trailer from Foxboro, MA (GO PATS) to California.  Spent the whole summer traveling the country.  Fun times!!!  It was quite the year.
> 
> Wow, I can't believe they wait so long to open up reservations.  You mention the Hojo's.  I've looked them up but there are several in the area and I'm not familiar with which one is the closest.  I'd appreciate it if you could help on which one I should be looking at or if there is some other hotel I should be looking into also.
> 
> Thanks so much for all your help.



  Woo Hoo~~Family Road Trips!!! lol

It could be easier, but it seems to me it's about 6mths out......crazy!

As for the places across the street the closest ones are:
Closest to pedestrian crossing would be BW Park Place Inn, Desert Inn & Suites, Park Vue Inn, Tropicana Inn & Carousel Inn.

Others within the one block either direction (still across the street from the park) would be BW Anaheim Inn, Ramada Maingate, Camelot Inn, Fairfield Inn and then HoJo's.

I've stayed at Desert Inn & Suites (nothing fancy, cheap, uncomfortable beds, nasty indoor pool), Tropicana Inn (average place, pool in middle of parking lot, would stay again), Carousel Inn (same owner of Tropicana, a little nicer, rooms can get tight due to large furniture, free breakfast, would stay again), Ramada Maingate (stayed in a prem. room which was far from prem., newer pool in middle of parking lot, not high on my list to return) and HoJo's (furthest of the ones across the street, about a 8 min. walk but we didn't find it to be an issue, stayed in bldg 1 with Disney view, loved it, huge rooms, comfy beds, will definitely stay here again)

So before my readers blast me for my quickie reviews......remember this was my experience from 2005 on.  Things could have changed and improved or got worse.....but I can only tell you my thoughts from when we stayed.




nwdisgal said:


> Laurie, I have been getting caught up again on your TR.
> 
> Loved the pictures from the BBQ.  Were you able to order GF on the spot or did you do that ahead of time? Kim and I are going there during the Diva trip and she needs to be GF.
> 
> Camp Attitude looks like a wonderful camp for the twins! Nathan attended a camp similar to that when he was a little guy. We lived in HI and now I can't remember the name but same sort of camp with all the activities for special needs kids and the kids really enjoyed it.
> 
> I hope you and Mike get to go to WDW for your 30th. That is really exciting.   I have been to the Poly twice. It is one of my favorite Deluxes and think you will really like it there.  I have not been to the Contemporary but both the Poly and the GF are very romantic. The problem with the GF is that it is getting long in the tooth and needs a refurb. To put down that kind of money, well the Poly is a better deal. I like the retro feeling to it and the grounds are quite lovely.  The Epcot Deluxes are nice too but Bay Lake is so picturesque - especially at night... Now you have me missing WDW - lol.  I have to be good and save my money for a while and not think about that place.



Send an email to dine@disneyland.com and let them know you are joining a large group reservation but have some food allergies and need to speak with a chef regarding your upcoming trip.  Someone will either email you or call you.  At that time you can list ALL the table service meals you're doing and they can help you with that by noting those reservations and they'll send a heads up to each of those head chefs.  When you arrive at the restaurants, let them know of the food allergies again and they will have the chef come out and speak to you.

We're very excited about returning to camp.  We just need to get a trailer to use.  I wasn't comfortable sharing living quarters with other families.  My anxiety gets outta whack and I need that "away" time.  Last year we drove home every night and drove back early morning, so not to miss anything.

Right now we're looking at doing a split stay: 1 week POR & 1 week at POLY.......I'm super excited and hope we can work this out!!!


----------



## nwdisgal

Laurie, thanks for the info on notifying Disney Dining ahead of time on the food allergies. 

I haven't stayed at POR but I have visited it and it is very pretty. That is nice that you are going to have a split between DD and then the MK area. There is a lot to do at DD. Plus, the boat ride down the river to DD is just beautiful. Well I am thinking good thoughts for you that this all comes together.


----------



## DizNee Luver

nwdisgal said:


> Laurie, thanks for the info on notifying Disney Dining ahead of time on the food allergies.
> 
> I haven't stayed at POR but I have visited it and it is very pretty. That is nice that you are going to have a split between DD and then the MK area. There is a lot to do at DD. Plus, the boat ride down the river to DD is just beautiful. Well I am thinking good thoughts for you that this all comes together.



No problem and if for some reason you don't talk with them ahead of time.....just notify each restaurant and ask to speak with a chef.  They are really good about working with each person and keeping your meal "safe".

We originally were going to stay at POFQ if we had gone this past Dec. with the family but after further research.....I found I liked the peaceful look of Riverside better.  I'd stay at POLY the whole time if I won the lottery between now and then......lol  It's CRAZY how much they charge for those rooms!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

After a fun breakfast at Minnie & Friends, we headed back up Main Street to go back to the hotel.  On our way, we window shopped.  
















Derek & I were on a mission to find the Santa Mickey Nutcracker, Sherry had told me about.  So we'd duck into stores as the rest waited or took pics.






This is the Precious Moments Cinderella Doll that I want!!  I saw it on the last Diva trip but was out of money & suitcase space.






Main Street Tree.






Love the dew on the poinsettias!






I tell you, when you're in Disneyland.....you notice hidden Mickeys everywhere!! (this is actually a shadow of the balloons tied onto the twins strollers)......COOL!!






Success!!!  Derek & I found the nutcracker!!!
















After our shopping, we noticed the Red Queen come out & so Addy followed her!


























As we were heading out, Goofy was between kids and we were able to get these of him.
















We went back to the hotel so we could load up in the van and head to the Disney Cast Member store~~Company D.  CM's were getting a 40% Holiday Discount at the parks, but had no clue he'd get it at Company D too!!!  (might explain the parking lot being packed).    If I had known before we shopped....I may have come out with more bags.......lol


----------



## DizNee Luver

We got back to PPH & dropped off our Company D treasures and headed to the GCH entrance to DCA.











We headed towards Buena Vista Street.
















Pluto!






Red Trolley.






We got in the short line for Chip & Dale.





















We went into the Hollywood Studios Backlot.
















The Mad T Party stuff is noticeable but not as "IN YOUR FACE" as the Tron stuff was.  I'll have more pics of that coming up.






We saw Jake from "Jake & the Neverland Pirates" on the sidewalk, so we got in line for pics (since this was a new character for us).


----------



## DizNee Luver

We went inside the Animation Building.





















The kids took turns at finding out which "character" they're most like.  You sit in the chair, it takes a horrible picture of you and then you answer some questions before it reveals the character you are.  

Shyann was like Lilo!











Michayla was like Sally from Cars!






Anthony was like Aladdin!






Addy was like Lilo too!






Derek was like Capt Hook!






Ally was like Cinderella!! (my favorite)






And Tyler was like Peter Pan!!






Now he decided to do it again, answering every thing the same except putting female instead of male and it came up Ariel..........both characters are "gingers" just like Ty!!! lol






Prince Adam's (the Beast) Portrait.











The rose.






More of the Mad T Party stuff.































I never was a fan of the Tron metal work all over the place.  The Mad T Party is at least colorful and whimsy!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Our next stop was Monster's Inc.






















































































Next to Monster's Inc is the Dancin' with the Characters.  It was being used for a private event today, so I have no clue exactly what this is.






Prep & Landing was being shown in the Muppet's theater for the holidays.











A few more Mad T Party as we left the back area.











Figuring out our next move......


----------



## Trentmom

Loved the window shopping. The Santa Mickey Nutcracker is super cute 



What is the Mad T party area? Is that a dance show they put on? Looks really cool in there

I liked how Chip and Dale were dressed. Very cool

The animation building looked fun and test looks neat


----------



## Pimama

Your trip report has been great company the last few days while I've been sick and I'm sad to have to wait for more now!  Our family had hoped to go to DL in December and ended up in DW!!  Our trip had some less than magical moments including a very expensive and disappointing Christmas party.  I'm trying not to feel regret looking at the lovely "free" Christmas options there were at DL.  Always thankful of course for any Disney trip!!

We have done the drive to DL from Seattle several times and it is a lovely, albeit long, drive.  I may be checking out the suites in Sacramento next time,as a family of 7 it can be hard to find good hotel options.

Thanks for sharing your trip with us all!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Trentmom said:


> Loved the window shopping. The Santa Mickey Nutcracker is super cute
> 
> 
> 
> What is the Mad T party area? Is that a dance show they put on? Looks really cool in there
> 
> I liked how Chip and Dale were dressed. Very cool
> 
> The animation building looked fun and test looks neat



I've never been a huge nutcracker fan.....until I saw this one.....now I may have to get more.....lol

The Mad T Party is a live band and a DJ spinning loud music.......   Huge during the summer and weekends for the dance crowd.

I've always appreciated the characters dressing for the holidays and "lands" they're in.

Love going into the Animation Building.  This is where the Animation Academy (where you learn to draw a character) and Turtle Talk with Crush, as well as the things we had pics of......plus more!!  Love just sitting out in the HUGE lobby area & watching the film clips, pics & animated stills around the room as well as the music.



Pimama said:


> Your trip report has been great company the last few days while I've been sick and I'm sad to have to wait for more now!  Our family had hoped to go to DL in December and ended up in DW!!  Our trip had some less than magical moments including a very expensive and disappointing Christmas party.  I'm trying not to feel regret looking at the lovely "free" Christmas options there were at DL.  Always thankful of course for any Disney trip!!
> 
> We have done the drive to DL from Seattle several times and it is a lovely, albeit long, drive.  I may be checking out the suites in Sacramento next time,as a family of 7 it can be hard to find good hotel options.
> 
> Thanks for sharing your trip with us all!



  Welcome.....I'm sorry you've been sick!!!  There's rumors going around that the "free" Christmas options we enjoyed this December might go away to the paid party.  Nothing confirmed at this point.....but it kinda looks like it might go that direction.  It's always been free at Disneyland and it will be met with a lot of upset opposition if they take away those perks.  I'm sorry the party didn't work out for you.......if you don't mind answering.....I'd love to hear what happened!

The Homewood Suites are a super option for larger families.  They have nothing but suites and they're very nice.  Usually we have to get 2 rooms and sometimes the suites are cheaper.  It's worth it to me to pay a little more to keep everyone together.  Never had a bad stay at one!


----------



## mommy2allyandaveri

Dancin with Characters is really cool.  We discovered it on our last trip.  There are couches all around the room (hard plastic ones) for parents and in the middle is a huge dance floor.  There are some CM's dressed in dance party type clothes that dance with the kids, a DJ, disco lights and characters come out to dance with the kids.  It's usually about 6 characters at a time and they are ones you wouldn't normally see in the park.  It was a lot of fun for the kids and for us to take a break and watch!

Check it out next time you are there, I'm sure your little ones would love it.


----------



## DizNee Luver

mommy2allyandaveri said:


> Dancin with Characters is really cool.  We discovered it on our last trip.  There are couches all around the room (hard plastic ones) for parents and in the middle is a huge dance floor.  There are some CM's dressed in dance party type clothes that dance with the kids, a DJ, disco lights and characters come out to dance with the kids.  It's usually about 6 characters at a time and they are ones you wouldn't normally see in the park.  It was a lot of fun for the kids and for us to take a break and watch!
> 
> Check it out next time you are there, I'm sure your little ones would love it.



Oh wow.....bummer it wasn't running when we were there......the twins are love music & dancing!! I would have enjoyed it to see what characters come out!!!

Thank You for telling me what it was!!!


----------



## RI Disney Star

DizNee Luver said:


> Woo Hoo~~Family Road Trips!!! lol
> 
> It could be easier, but it seems to me it's about 6mths out......crazy!
> 
> As for the places across the street the closest ones are:
> Closest to pedestrian crossing would be BW Park Place Inn, Desert Inn & Suites, Park Vue Inn, Tropicana Inn & Carousel Inn.
> 
> Others within the one block either direction (still across the street from the park) would be BW Anaheim Inn, Ramada Maingate, Camelot Inn, Fairfield Inn and then HoJo's.
> 
> I've stayed at Desert Inn & Suites (nothing fancy, cheap, uncomfortable beds, nasty indoor pool), Tropicana Inn (average place, pool in middle of parking lot, would stay again), Carousel Inn (same owner of Tropicana, a little nicer, rooms can get tight due to large furniture, free breakfast, would stay again), Ramada Maingate (stayed in a prem. room which was far from prem., newer pool in middle of parking lot, not high on my list to return) and HoJo's (furthest of the ones across the street, about a 8 min. walk but we didn't find it to be an issue, stayed in bldg 1 with Disney view, loved it, huge rooms, comfy beds, will definitely stay here again)
> 
> So before my readers blast me for my quickie reviews......remember this was my experience from 2005 on.  Things could have changed and improved or got worse.....but I can only tell you my thoughts from when we stayed.



Thanks for the info.    Hojo's look like a good hotel.  I'll keep them all in mind.

One more quick question - Do you know when they take down the Christmas decorations?  Do they do it immediately after the first or do they leave them up for a few days after.  If so we might try to go early in January.

I'm loving all your pictures, I'm only up to page 42 and all the IASM pictures.  My dh and I went to WDW last Dec. and I don't remember seeing any Christmas decorations in there.  

Thanks again for the info.  I'm looking forward to reading the rest of your TR!


----------



## DizNee Luver

RI Disney Star said:


> Thanks for the info.    Hojo's look like a good hotel.  I'll keep them all in mind.
> 
> One more quick question - Do you know when they take down the Christmas decorations?  Do they do it immediately after the first or do they leave them up for a few days after.  If so we might try to go early in January.
> 
> I'm loving all your pictures, I'm only up to page 42 and all the IASM pictures.  My dh and I went to WDW last Dec. and I don't remember seeing any Christmas decorations in there.
> 
> Thanks again for the info.  I'm looking forward to reading the rest of your TR!



The decorations stay up for about a week after the first (I think it's kinda depending on when the 1st falls too).

I don't think WDW does the holiday overlay on Small World.

I'm glad you're enjoying the report!!!


----------



## Sherry E

RI Disney Star said:


> Thanks for the info.    Hojo's look like a good hotel.  I'll keep them all in mind.
> 
> One more quick question - Do you know when they take down the Christmas decorations?  Do they do it immediately after the first or do they leave them up for a few days after.  If so we might try to go early in January.
> 
> I'm loving all your pictures, I'm only up to page 42 and all the IASM pictures.  My dh and I went to WDW last Dec. and I don't remember seeing any Christmas decorations in there.
> 
> Thanks again for the info.  I'm looking forward to reading the rest of your TR!





DizNee Luver said:


> The decorations stay up for about a week after the first (I think it's kinda depending on when the 1st falls too).
> 
> I don't think WDW does the holiday overlay on Small World.
> 
> I'm glad you're enjoying the report!!!



*RI Disney Star & Laurie -*

I just wanted to expand a bit about when the decorations come down after the holiday season.  Usually, the holiday season will officially end on the very first Sunday after New Year's Day, which could be only or day or two after New Year's Day or almost a week after.  If New Year's Day falls on a Sunday, the season will end on the following Sunday.  

For the last two holiday seasons, there has been the Three Kings Day celebration taking place on the final 3 days/weekend of the season so I think that some of the decorations in the Jingle Jangle Jamboree area are removed to make way for Three Kings stuff.

Santa is totally gone from the hotels by Christmas, so he will not be around until the end of the season.  I think he is gone from both parks by New Year's too, if not before.  The Dickens carolers are gone within a couple of days after Christmas.

It's a Small World Holiday (and most of the decorations around it) stays up until right around mid-January or MLK Day, although that is always subject to change.

Most of the New Orleans Square decorations stay up (with the exception of the Christmas tree and specific Christmas-type things) through the Mardi Gras festivities at DLR in February and into early March.

Bret/mvf-m11c was just at DLR over the weekend of 1/12-1/14/13 and he said that the enormous Christmas lights were still up in A Bug's Land in DCA, but the giant ornaments were gone.  I was surprised to hear that the lights were still up!

The 3 hotels pretty much get un-decorated (I think I just made up that word!  Lol.) right after New Year's, if not slightly before then - they don't stay decorated until the official season end date.

So, I guess the way it breaks down is that some things may stay up longer than expected, and some things will probably start to quietly, sneakily come down immediately after January 1st.

Most of the holiday treats & food items, except for maybe the tamales and some actual entrees, should stay up until the official last day of the season, and the gingerbread cookies can now be found in some stores year-round, as I understand it.


----------



## DizNee Luver

Sherry E said:


> *RI Disney Star & Laurie -*
> 
> I just wanted to expand a bit about when the decorations come down after the holiday season.  Usually, the holiday season will officially end on the very first Sunday after New Year's Day, which could be only or day or two after New Year's Day or almost a week after.  If New Year's Day falls on a Sunday, the season will end on the following Sunday.
> 
> For the last two holiday seasons, there has been the Three Kings Day celebration taking place on the final 3 days/weekend of the season so I think that some of the decorations in the Jingle Jangle Jamboree area are removed to make way for Three Kings stuff.
> 
> Santa is totally gone from the hotels by Christmas, so he will not be around until the end of the season.  I think he is gone from both parks by New Year's too, if not before.  The Dickens carolers are gone within a couple of days after Christmas.
> 
> It's a Small Word Holiday (and most of the decorations around it) stays up until right around mid-January or MLK Day, although that is always subject to change.
> 
> Most of the New Orleans Square decorations stay up (with the exception of the Christmas tree and specific Christmas-type things) through the Mardi Gras festivities at DLR in February and into early March.
> 
> Bret/mvf-m11c was just at DLR over the weekend of 1/12-1/14/13 and he said that the enormous Christmas lights were still up in A Bug's Land in DCA, but the giant ornaments were gone.  I was surprised to hear that the lights were still up!
> 
> The 3 hotels pretty much get un-decorated (I think I just made up that word!  Lol.) right after New Year's, if not slightly before then - they don't stay decorated until the official season end date.
> 
> So, I guess the way it breaks down is that some things may stay up longer than expected, and some things will probably start to quietly, sneakily come down immediately after January 1st.
> 
> Most of the holiday treats & food items, except for maybe the tamales and some actual entrees, should stay up until the official last day of the season, and the gingerbread cookies can now be found in some stores year-round, as I understand it.



I'm glad you came by to go into more detail on this Sherry!!!    I knew I had seen more on this (probably from you on the Christmas superthread) but couldn't remember for sure.  It should be a good time to go crowd wise, but sounds like it would be hit & miss as for the decorations. There are also refurbs that start in January too.

Oooohhhh, I didn't know the Gingerbread cookies would be made available year round!!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Everyone was getting hungry for lunch, so since we were right in front of Award Weiners, that's where we decided to eat.  
















While the family was eating, I went across the street to Off the Page to look around at the art and stuff.  I love this shop and wish I had a couple thousand I could drop on art work.






After lunch, we headed towards Tower of Terror.  Ty, Derek & Ally wanted to ride and so did Anthony & Addy.  


























So we sent them off to do that while Mike & I took the twins to BugsLand.  Our first ride was Flik's Flyers!!


----------



## Sherry E

DizNee Luver said:


> I'm glad you came by to go into more detail on this Sherry!!!    I knew I had seen more on this (probably from you on the Christmas superthread) but couldn't remember for sure.  It should be a good time to go crowd wise, but sounds like it would be hit & miss as for the decorations. There are also refurbs that start in January too.
> 
> Oooohhhh, I didn't know the Gingerbread cookies would be made available year round!!!



No problem!  When I saw that the question came up, I thought I'd better pop in to expand.  Just in case someone happens to go in a year in which the Sunday after New Year's Day is really close to New Year's Day, the decorations might come down faster than other times.

It really does seem to be hit or miss with the decorations.  The hotels seem to operate on a whole different schedule than the parks, even though they are all part of Disneyland Resort.  The hotels don't get their decorations put up at the same time as the parks, and the hotels' decorations get taken down before the parks' decor is taken down.

And why were the giant lights still up in A Bug's Land on January 12-14, but the giant ornaments were gone?  Makes no sense!

For that matter, even though I love IASWH, why IS it open so far into January?

And even though some folks have seen a 'plainclothes' Santa (wearing green plaid) at the old Reindeer Round-Up past Christmas day, supposedly he was gone from the new Jingle Jangle Jamboree by Christmas this past season.  Very confusing!

I have mixed feelings about the gingerbread cookies being available year-round.  I kind of think that it should be seasonal, but what I think doesn't matter! 

A CM told me back in 2011 that the cookies were going to be available year-round.  DLR had already begun selling the shortbread cookies in the shape of the gingerbread men at that point (with pastel-colored buttons and ears), but the actual gingerbread ones were less available.  Apparently the actual gingerbread cookies can now be bought year-round in some stores.  I'm not sure which stores, but I would guess that Candy Palace and Trolley Treats are safe bets.


----------



## DizNee Luver

Our next ride was Francis' Ladybug Spin.






While we were waiting in line, we got a few pics from the area:
















Time to ride!!































When we got off the ladybug ride, the rest of the family had shown back up.  I asked about the ToT pic, but I guess where they were seated and all the arms up in the air....that you couldn't even see the kids....so they didn't add it to the Photopass+ card.  I was bummed out since this was the kids first time on that ride.  Oh well......   We wanted to take the Heimlich Chew Chew train, so Addy joined us, while Ty took Anthony on the bumper cars.  Ally & Derek decided to just hang out and wait.


----------



## DizNee Luver

Sherry E said:


> No problem!  When I saw that the question came up, I thought I'd better pop in to expand.  Just in case someone happens to go in a year in which the Sunday after New Year's Day is really close to New Year's Day, the decorations might come down faster than other times.
> 
> It really does seem to be hit or miss with the decorations.  The hotels seem to operate on a whole different schedule than the parks, even though they are all part of Disneyland Resort.  The hotels don't get their decorations put up at the same time as the parks, and the hotels' decorations get taken down before the parks' decor is taken down.
> 
> And why were the giant lights still up in A Bug's Land on January 12-14, but the giant ornaments were gone?  Makes no sense!
> 
> For that matter, even though I love IASWH, why IS it open so far into January?
> 
> And even though some folks have seen a 'plainclothes' Santa (wearing green plaid) at the old Reindeer Round-Up past Christmas day, supposedly he was gone from the new Jingle Jangle Jamboree by Christmas this past season.  Very confusing!
> 
> I have mixed feelings about the gingerbread cookies being available year-round.  I kind of think that it should be seasonal, but what I think doesn't matter!
> 
> A CM told me back in 2011 that the cookies were going to be available year-round.  DLR had already begun selling the shortbread cookies in the shape of the gingerbread men at that point (with pastel-colored buttons and ears), but the actual gingerbread ones were less available.  Apparently the actual gingerbread cookies can now be bought year-round in some stores.  I'm not sure which stores, but I would guess that Candy Palace and Trolley Treats are safe bets.



That is weird about the BugsLand decorations.......

The only reason I'm glad about the Gingerbread cookies being available year round is.....I'm not sure when or if I'll get back during the Christmas season.......and at least I still get a little taste of it!!


----------



## Sherry E

DizNee Luver said:


> That is weird about the BugsLand decorations.......
> 
> The only reason I'm glad about the Gingerbread cookies being available year round is.....I'm not sure when or if I'll get back during the Christmas season.......and at least I still get a little taste of it!!



That's what I was thinking.  Even though I think gingerbread should really be seasonal - and, in fact, that's why I thought they had started selling the shortbread cookies in the shape of gingerbread men, just to fill the void - it will be very good for the folks who don't know when their next Halloween Time trip or holiday trip will be.  

For that matter, I've heard that the gingerbread cookies are not easy to find at WDW either.  Apparently they were spotted in one shop in WDW, but nowhere else.  So even if you somehow made it to WDW for the holidays before you made it to DLR again for the holidays, you might not find the cookies there!


----------



## DizNee Luver

We wanted to head to CarsLand to pick up a GAC FP for Radiator Springs Racers, so we left BugsLand.











Holy Cow, there was a big metal contraption being set up right where BugsLand spills into CarsLand and the crowds were bottlenecked.  We got close enough to see what was going on.






Well that explains the added crowds & the stage being set up.  I kinda thought at this point they were done taping for the Disney Christmas Parade show......but I was wrong.  Later in the afternoon; Derek, Ally & Tyler were in CarsLand right before Brad Paisley went on and they walked right by him (like less than 10 feet away) but NOT ONE OF THEM HAD THEIR CAMERA!!!!!!  That's a picture I would have loved to have!!

We headed to the GAC check in podium for RSR to find out the ride was down (again) and so they weren't issuing the FP's at this time.....so we got out of CarsLand.






We headed back into BugsLand to exit that area.  Here are the oversized Christmas ornaments & lights.









































I missed that Flik was dressed up last year (unless that's a new thing this year)??? 
















As we were walking out of the area.
















The view......


----------



## DizNee Luver

Sherry E said:


> That's what I was thinking.  Even though I think gingerbread should really be seasonal - and, in fact, that's why I thought they had started selling the shortbread cookies in the shape of gingerbread men, just to fill the void - it will be very good for the folks who don't know when their next Halloween Time trip or holiday trip will be.
> 
> For that matter, I've heard that the gingerbread cookies are not easy to find at WDW either.  Apparently they were spotted in one shop in WDW, but nowhere else.  So even if you somehow made it to WDW for the holidays before you made it to DLR again for the holidays, you might not find the cookies there!



Gingerbread really isn't something I could see me enjoying during the summer months......but I do like the idea of being able to get one IF I did want one.....lol


----------



## Trentmom

Great Pics

Bugs land looks so cute

How did Addy and Anthony like TOT?


----------



## DizNee Luver

Trentmom said:


> Great Pics
> 
> Bugs land looks so cute
> 
> How did Addy and Anthony like TOT?



I love BugsLand.....such a cute area for the kids.  

Addy & Anthony both loved ToT!  I won't get on it, but they had no problem doing it......lol


----------



## Pimama

Welcome.....I'm sorry you've been sick!!!  There's rumors going around that the "free" Christmas options we enjoyed this December might go away to the paid party.  Nothing confirmed at this point.....but it kinda looks like it might go that direction.  It's always been free at Disneyland and it will be met with a lot of upset opposition if they take away those perks.  I'm sorry the party didn't work out for you.......if you don't mind answering.....I'd love to hear what happened!

The Homewood Suites are a super option for larger families.  They have nothing but suites and they're very nice.  Usually we have to get 2 rooms and sometimes the suites are cheaper.  It's worth it to me to pay a little more to keep everyone together.  Never had a bad stay at one![/QUOTE]



I'd heard the Christmas rumors, just not until after plans were set!  The Christmas party was just a bad night for me, I tried to use all my disney knowledge and research to try and keep everyone happy and accomplish too much.  In the end, we found we got very little done and seemed always stuck in the wrong place.  Our parade spot in Frontierland was very dark and afterwards, we couldn't maneuver our double stroller through the crowds at all and ended up just stuck off to the side.  It wasn't a bad view but not the dream view I was trying to get.  If I ever do it again, I won't leave Main Street, it was just too impossible to get back.  We caught some of the late parade on our way out and it was really beautiful on Main Street- bright, cheerful, and fun.  
Oh, and the cookies and cocoa...bad.  My sugar addicted kids didn't even finish the cookies and the cocoa was just luke warm packets of cheap cocoa.  After almost a half hour in line, most of it went in the garbage.  Of course with free dining, we weren't exactly desperate for dessert.

The good:  short lines (but not really shorter than our visit another day), some cute pins, a lesson learned on how to do it better!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Pimama said:


> I'd heard the Christmas rumors, just not until after plans were set!  The Christmas party was just a bad night for me, I tried to use all my disney knowledge and research to try and keep everyone happy and accomplish too much.  In the end, we found we got very little done and seemed always stuck in the wrong place.  Our parade spot in Frontierland was very dark and afterwards, we couldn't maneuver our double stroller through the crowds at all and ended up just stuck off to the side.  It wasn't a bad view but not the dream view I was trying to get.  If I ever do it again, I won't leave Main Street, it was just too impossible to get back.  We caught some of the late parade on our way out and it was really beautiful on Main Street- bright, cheerful, and fun.
> Oh, and the cookies and cocoa...bad.  My sugar addicted kids didn't even finish the cookies and the cocoa was just luke warm packets of cheap cocoa.  After almost a half hour in line, most of it went in the garbage.  Of course with free dining, we weren't exactly desperate for dessert.
> 
> The good:  short lines (but not really shorter than our visit another day), some cute pins, a lesson learned on how to do it better!



I think they over sell those parties.  What's the point in paying extra for a less crowded park when they sell and max out anyways.  I'm sorry that things didn't work out.  Such a let down to pay out that kind of money, research it and then have nothing fall into place.


----------



## nwdisgal

Laurie, that is such a cute picture of Addy with her arm around her little sister on the chew chew train. 

I am with you. Let the kids do ToT. I'll sit that one out.  I wish I could go on it because I have heard the theming is so good. But DH tells me it is by the scariest ride. I have never had the gumption to go on it.

Hope you are feeling better. It is tough when you have to take care of the sick kiddos - then you end up getting sick yourself. Probably feels like being sick twice.    Anyway, feel better


----------



## DizNee Luver

nwdisgal said:


> Laurie, that is such a cute picture of Addy with her arm around her little sister on the chew chew train.
> 
> I am with you. Let the kids do ToT. I'll sit that one out.  I wish I could go on it because I have heard the theming is so good. But DH tells me it is by the scariest ride. I have never had the gumption to go on it.
> 
> Hope you are feeling better. It is tough when you have to take care of the sick kiddos - then you end up getting sick yourself. Probably feels like being sick twice.    Anyway, feel better



Addy can be a pretty good "mommy" when she wants to be.

I'd love to check out ToT but I hate the feeling of falling!  So I don't see me doing this one anytime soon. 

  Thanx Pam!!  Not feeling so hot.....thought maybe I had avoided it but I guess not.   At least Mike was home today to help out!


----------



## PHXscuba

My DS7 hated ToT the last two times but just told me yesterday he wants to try it again in March!  The rest of the family loves it.

Love the idea of year-round gingerbread ... just in case I run out of goodies! 

We love Brad Paisley! We saw one of his concerts in Phoenix a couple years ago from some back seats. At one point he came all the way out and sang one song practically right in front of us, because he said when he was young, the cheap seats were all he could afford! He is amazing in concert.

Your girls' smiles are fabulous 

PHXscuba


----------



## DizNee Luver

PHXscuba said:


> My DS7 hated ToT the last two times but just told me yesterday he wants to try it again in March!  The rest of the family loves it.
> 
> Love the idea of year-round gingerbread ... just in case I run out of goodies!
> 
> We love Brad Paisley! We saw one of his concerts in Phoenix a couple years ago from some back seats. At one point he came all the way out and sang one song practically right in front of us, because he said when he was young, the cheap seats were all he could afford! He is amazing in concert.
> 
> Your girls' smiles are fabulous
> 
> PHXscuba



Anthony used to be pretty scared on rides but he finally enjoys them.  I actually was more worried about him then I was Addy.....who's always been our little daredevil.....lol

I would have loved to have seen Brad Paisley....but I don't do crowds very well.  So we watched the Christmas Day parade knowing we had touched that very stage when he was there.....lol  I'm just disappointed that none of the older kids had a camera or cell phone out to snap his picture.


----------



## DnA2010

nwdisgal said:


> Laurie, that is such a cute picture of Addy with her arm around her little sister on the chew chew train.
> 
> I am with you. Let the kids do ToT. I'll sit that one out.  I wish I could go on it because I have heard the theming is so good. But DH tells me it is by the scariest ride. I have never had the gumption to go on it.
> 
> Hope you are feeling better. It is tough when you have to take care of the sick kiddos - then you end up getting sick yourself. Probably feels like being sick twice.    Anyway, feel better





I also really liked the picture with her arm around, great shot!

DD did the TOT when we took her to DL when she was 6, she didn't love it, but did not want to be left out when DH and I wanted to ride it again so she did do it twice. I agree the theming is great! I would suggest you try the WDW one first, it is much tamer- it doesn't have the big drops that the DL one has- just a series of small drops...we much prefer DL version in this sense, but we love crazy rides


----------



## DizNee Luver

DnA2010 said:


> I also really liked the picture with her arm around, great shot!
> 
> DD did the TOT when we took her to DL when she was 6, she didn't love it, but did not want to be left out when DH and I wanted to ride it again so she did do it twice. I agree the theming is great! I would suggest you try the WDW one first, it is much tamer- it doesn't have the big drops that the DL one has- just a series of small drops...we much prefer DL version in this sense, but we love crazy rides



I forgot to mention (since 2 of you said you liked the pic).....that right after we got that picture, the CM told me that we couldn't ride 3 wide & Michayla would need to ride on my lap.  I thought it was weird since it seemed safer that way then it did with her on my lap....... 

That's good info on the WDW ToT.....I have always been curious about the ride.....but don't want to be freaked out on it......  It will give Mike & I something to ponder.....even if we don't do it.  (I actually heard that WDW tends to be the favorite because the ride vehicle comes out of the elevator shaft)......but I don't like being scared!   I really don't want to spend my vacation "dead".


----------



## DnA2010

DizNee Luver said:


> I forgot to mention (since 2 of you said you liked the pic).....that right after we got that picture, the CM told me that we couldn't ride 3 wide & Michayla would need to ride on my lap.  I thought it was weird since it seemed safer that way then it did with her on my lap.......
> 
> That's good info on the WDW ToT.....I have always been curious about the ride.....but don't want to be freaked out on it......  It will give Mike & I something to ponder.....even if we don't do it.  (I actually heard that WDW tends to be the favorite because the ride vehicle comes out of the elevator shaft)......but I don't like being scared!   I really don't want to spend my vacation "dead".



I kinda liked that the ride vehicle comes out of the elevator shaft- well I liked it when I was on the actual ride, but then it was weird to me that it completely detached, and then attached again...I know it is totally safe, but it was weird for me to think about...  

It is def no where near the "thrill" imo.


----------



## DizNee Luver

DnA2010 said:


> I kinda liked that the ride vehicle comes out of the elevator shaft- well I liked it when I was on the actual ride, but then it was weird to me that it completely detached, and then attached again...I know it is totally safe, but it was weird for me to think about...
> 
> It is def no where near the "thrill" imo.



Who knows.....maybe we'll have a lapse in judgement and ride it......


----------



## DizNee Luver

We left BugsLand and headed towards the pier.  I noticed the photopass line at the entrance of CarsLand was small, so we jumped in it to get a group shot done.  Here are a few pics of the area.


























The sign warning people about the Christmas Parade taping of Brad Paisley.






A few more as we waited.....


























Here we are......I will say that our camera (Mikes) took better pics then the photopass photographer's camera.  When I post those, you will see how DARK theirs was.











We headed towards Paradise Pier.






I was so excited to see a photopass photographer at the Duffy meet-n-greet spot.....but soon realized he wasn't there......we did have a photopass picture done.  Those will come later in the report!











The Paradise Pier Christmas Tree.  











Actually got a decent family shot where we're all looking & smiling!!!!






I was disappointed that the photopass photographer wasn't able to offer the Stitch bursting thru the present like I had done last year, but they said it got messed up some how.


----------



## DizNee Luver

Ty, Derek, Ally, Anthony & Addy went off to ride Screamin' (pretty short stand by line), so Mike & I took the twins on King Triton's Carousel.  The CM told us to just stay on for 2nd ride if we wanted......of course the girls did!!!































Have you ever noticed this before?  It's just sitting in a very plain corner as you go around.  Like it was dropped there but they never finished up the theming around it.































We got off the ride and Mike took a few pics from around the area as we waited on our crew.











Mike spotted the kids getting ready to launch......Addy is so small in those seats!! 






There they go loop-de-loop!!






A picture of their on ride pictures.











Another first for Addy & Anthony.....and they loved it!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

We headed down the boardwalk, hoping the line to  Toy Story Midway Mania would be short but it was a 40 minute wait (and I don't mind the ride, but can skip it), so we did a little shopping & picture taking.










































































































UGH.....I grumble about this booth every trip.......I just don't think they need a beer stand mixed in with the rides on the pier.  It's fine in the Wharf area, but I'm not a fan of people wandering the parks & the occasional drunk sloshing their drinks on everyone!!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

We hear an announcement that the little show on Paradise Bay would be starting in a few minutes, so we found ourselves a spot to watch the show.  There was hardly anyone there.  Maestro Goofy comes out in his tux and gets ready to conduct~~Instant Concert!...Just Add Water







































































We decided to head back to catch the Prep & Landing show, so Mike caught these as we hightailed it across the park.


----------



## Trentmom

Carlands Christmas decorations are cute 

That is great that Anthony and Addy like the thrill rides 


Goofy looked so cool all dressed up. Is that show something that just do during the holidays?


----------



## DizNee Luver

Trentmom said:


> Carlands Christmas decorations are cute
> 
> That is great that Anthony and Addy like the thrill rides
> 
> 
> Goofy looked so cool all dressed up. Is that show something that just do during the holidays?



CarsLand did a great job theming the decorations to fit in.  Love all the neon at night!

I think it's something they're doing during the day.  That water area is where they do the World of Color show at night.  Nice to see them utilizing that area during the day.  Hopefully they'll keep doing it.  It was a cute little show.


----------



## ksromack

DizNee Luver said:


> I'm sorry the party didn't work out for you.......if you don't mind answering.....I'd love to hear what happened!



I wasn't the OP regarding the party but I'm glad we did in last month at WDW.  It's fun seeing the characters in holiday garb and there are several you don't get to see very often, namely the 7 Dwarfs.  

There is free cookies and hot cocoa......neither of which we enjoyed!  We were so busy riding rides and getting pictures taken we totally overlooked the booths with the treats!  At WDW the Christmas party is the only time it snows on Main Street and it's the only time you get to see the special parade and Holiday Wishes (actually I think these become part of the regular day closer to Christmas).  I realize these have been "freebies" at DL.....I'm keeping my fingers crossed that it will remain so for us in Dec 2013!  I'm also holding my breath about the Candlelight Processional too.  At WDW we got the CP dinner package, which guaranteed us a seat for the show.  Christmastime is such a magical time at Disney, no matter what park


----------



## DizNee Luver

ksromack said:


> I wasn't the OP regarding the party but I'm glad we did in last month at WDW.  It's fun seeing the characters in holiday garb and there are several you don't get to see very often, namely the 7 Dwarfs.
> 
> There is free cookies and hot cocoa......neither of which we enjoyed!  We were so busy riding rides and getting pictures taken we totally overlooked the booths with the treats!  At WDW the Christmas party is the only time it snows on Main Street and it's the only time you get to see the special parade and Holiday Wishes (actually I think these become part of the regular day closer to Christmas).  I realize these have been "freebies" at DL.....I'm keeping my fingers crossed that it will remain so for us in Dec 2013!  I'm also holding my breath about the Candlelight Processional too.  At WDW we got the CP dinner package, which guaranteed us a seat for the show.  Christmastime is such a magical time at Disney, no matter what park



I had heard that the only way to see the snow, fireworks, parade & all those characters was to pay extra for the ticket.  It would have cost my family a fortune to go but we would have done it, so we could experience everything.  I really hope Disneyland doesn't go that route, but they seem pretty greedy lately with all the price hikes & such.....I see that as being the next logical thing for them to do.

I was sorry we didn't get to WDW because of the CP.  I knew with having all the kids & my panic disorder, that trying to see it at DL was out of the question.  It really was something I wanted to experience.


----------



## DisneyStitch626

Love the updates! Wish they would have gotten a photo of the kids first time on ToT! First time photos are always priceless. And I am surprised that Addy was big enough for Screamin'! You can't even see her! Lol. Glad she loved it though.

Did not know that there was a day time show on the bay. That's pretty cool! 

Also, I love the photo of the flowers. Very pretty!


----------



## DizNee Luver

DisneyStitch626 said:


> Love the updates! Wish they would have gotten a photo of the kids first time on ToT! First time photos are always priceless. And I am surprised that Addy was big enough for Screamin'! You can't even see her! Lol. Glad she loved it though.
> 
> Did not know that there was a day time show on the bay. That's pretty cool!
> 
> Also, I love the photo of the flowers. Very pretty!



I wish they would have gotten it, but since we weren't waiting for them outside the ride....they weren't interested in going back to add it.

She's tall enough, but sheesh.....it does freak you out a bit when you see her (or don't see her) and pray that the safety harness actually will work for her!!


----------



## ksromack

DnA2010 said:


> DD did the TOT when we took her to DL when she was 6, she didn't love it, but did not want to be left out when DH and I wanted to ride it again so she did do it twice. I agree the theming is great! I would suggest you try the WDW one first, it is much tamer- it doesn't have the big drops that the DL one has- just a series of small drops...we much prefer DL version in this sense, but we love crazy rides



Now the WDW version of the ToT has a series of smaller drops.....but that wasn't the case originally   My son was 5 when he first rode it and it scared him to death!  I actually like it better now as it goes all the way up, then drops a bit then a bit more....but I could have sworn it went back up a little ways again?   I thought I heard someone say that there are several versions of the ride.


----------



## DizNee Luver

ksromack said:


> Now the WDW version of the ToT has a series of smaller drops.....but that wasn't the case originally   My son was 5 when he first rode it and it scared him to death!  I actually like it better now as it goes all the way up, then drops a bit then a bit more....but I could have sworn it went back up a little ways again?   I thought I heard someone say that there are several versions of the ride.



I know the DL version is computerized & random, so the drop pattern is never the same......I would assume that WDW would have been the same??   I do like the idea of little drops.....that might not be too bad......but its the big drops that pull you out of your seat & your stomach ends up in your throat that I don't want to do.  When I fly and hit a little turbulence & my stomach does that.....I get panicky!!


----------



## RI Disney Star

Sherry E said:


> *RI Disney Star & Laurie -*
> 
> I just wanted to expand a bit about when the decorations come down after the holiday season.  Usually, the holiday season will officially end on the very first Sunday after New Year's Day, which could be only or day or two after New Year's Day or almost a week after.  If New Year's Day falls on a Sunday, the season will end on the following Sunday.
> 
> For the last two holiday seasons, there has been the Three Kings Day celebration taking place on the final 3 days/weekend of the season so I think that some of the decorations in the Jingle Jangle Jamboree area are removed to make way for Three Kings stuff.
> 
> Santa is totally gone from the hotels by Christmas, so he will not be around until the end of the season.  I think he is gone from both parks by New Year's too, if not before.  The Dickens carolers are gone within a couple of days after Christmas.
> 
> It's a Small Word Holiday (and most of the decorations around it) stays up until right around mid-January or MLK Day, although that is always subject to change.
> 
> Most of the New Orleans Square decorations stay up (with the exception of the Christmas tree and specific Christmas-type things) through the Mardi Gras festivities at DLR in February and into early March.
> 
> Bret/mvf-m11c was just at DLR over the weekend of 1/12-1/14/13 and he said that the enormous Christmas lights were still up in A Bug's Land in DCA, but the giant ornaments were gone.  I was surprised to hear that the lights were still up!
> 
> The 3 hotels pretty much get un-decorated (I think I just made up that word!  Lol.) right after New Year's, if not slightly before then - they don't stay decorated until the official season end date.
> 
> So, I guess the way it breaks down is that some things may stay up longer than expected, and some things will probably start to quietly, sneakily come down immediately after January 1st.
> 
> Most of the holiday treats & food items, except for maybe the tamales and some actual entrees, should stay up until the official last day of the season, and the gingerbread cookies can now be found in some stores year-round, as I understand it.



Sherry E and Laurie,

Thanks for the info on Christmas decorations.  We're still in the planning stages, all we know is that we will go in January 2014.  If we can we will try to go early in the month to take advantage of seeing the decorations.  They look so beautiful in your photos.

Just reading your TR is making me want to go now...but I'll have to be patient.

Beth


----------



## DizNee Luver

RI Disney Star said:


> Sherry E and Laurie,
> 
> Thanks for the info on Christmas decorations.  We're still in the planning stages, all we know is that we will go in January 2014.  If we can we will try to go early in the month to take advantage of seeing the decorations.  They look so beautiful in your photos.
> 
> Just reading your TR is making me want to go now...but I'll have to be patient.
> 
> Beth



I'm guessing the parks are pretty dead come January 2nd.....lol  I hope you'll be able to get there to see some of the decorations next year!!


----------



## Sherry E

ksromack said:


> ...I'm also holding my breath about the Candlelight Processional too.  At WDW we got the CP dinner package, which guaranteed us a seat for the show.  Christmastime is such a magical time at Disney, no matter what park



*Kathy -*

A couple of WDW vets who joined the previous Disneyland at Christmas/Holiday Season Superthread (not the current one I started last month, to which you're subscribed) said they loved the DLR version of the CP.  One of them even said that she enjoyed the DLR CP much more than the WDW one because of the location.  I actually hope that the CP stays in Town Square and doesn't move to DCA.  Anyone who has seen it in the sort of haunting, intimate setting in front of the train station at night knows that it really could not be held anywhere else in DLR and have the same vibe!  I hope you get to see it!

I had no trouble getting CP seats 2 nights in a row, and a couple of other DIS'ers followed my CP tips and got seats in the same way I did!  So if the CP stays in Town Square, that same strategy could probably work for you!





DizNee Luver said:


> ...I knew with having all the kids & my panic disorder, that trying to see it at DL was out of the question.  It really was something I wanted to experience.



*Laurie -*

I think you saw the worst of it when you saw the crowds walking on Main Street, and those same kinds of crowds could easily pack into Adventureland or New Orleans Square on any given day.  The actual viewing of the CP and the roped-off area around the seating set-up were totally fine, but I guess it sounded more ominous than it actually was, especially before anyone actually got to DL to see what was happening.   






RI Disney Star said:


> Sherry E and Laurie,
> 
> Thanks for the info on Christmas decorations.  We're still in the planning stages, all we know is that we will go in January 2014.  If we can we will try to go early in the month to take advantage of seeing the decorations.  They look so beautiful in your photos.
> 
> Just reading your TR is making me want to go now...but I'll have to be patient.
> 
> Beth



*Beth -*

Most likely the season will officially end on Sunday, January 5, 2014.  There will probably be another Three Kings Day celebration from Fri., Jan. 3 - Sun. Jan. 5.  So you will miss out on some things that will disappear right after Christmas, but you'll still be able to experience a lot of the festivities!



DizNee Luver said:


> I'm guessing the parks are pretty dead come January 2nd.....lol  I hope you'll be able to get there to see some of the decorations next year!!



*Laurie -*

You know, I would have thought that too.  In fact, last year I told a DIS'er asking about the immediate post-New Year's crowds that I didn't think they would be too terrible.  I said that there would be still be crowds until the holiday season officially ended, but that they would drop off somewhat right after New Year's because a lot of people have to get back to work!  Not everyone can stay and hang out at Disneyland for days on end!

But I was corrected by several people reminding me that many school breaks were in effect until January 7th this year, and that all of those kids and their parents would be in Disneyland to catch the final days of the DLR holidays.  

I have since read a couple of posts here and there which supported my belief - that it is still crowded post-New Year's but not AS crowded as the pre-New Year's time frame - but there will still be a whole bunch of people who say that the extended school breaks (which will probably last until January 6th in 2014) will make the parks really crowded beyond New Year's.  However, "crowded" is really often a subjective thing, based on personal perspectives.  So who knows what to think?


----------



## DizNee Luver

Sherry E said:


> *Kathy -*
> 
> A couple of WDW vets who joined the previous Disneyland at Christmas/Holiday Season Superthread (not the current one I started last month, to which you're subscribed) said they loved the DLR version of the CP.  One of them even said that she enjoyed the DLR CP much more than the WDW one because of the location.  I actually hope that the CP stays in Town Square and doesn't move to DCA.  Anyone who has seen it in the sort of haunting, intimate setting in front of the train station at night knows that it really could not be held anywhere else in DLR and have the same vibe!  I hope you get to see it!
> 
> I had no trouble getting CP seats 2 nights in a row, and a couple of other DIS'ers followed my CP tips and got seats in the same way I did!  So if the CP stays in Town Square, that same strategy could probably work for you!
> 
> 
> The pics & video's I've seen of the CP there is beautiful!!
> 
> 
> *Laurie -*
> 
> I think you saw the worst of it when you saw the crowds walking on Main Street, and those same kinds of crowds could easily pack into Adventureland or New Orleans Square on any g(iven day.  The actual viewing of the CP and the roped-off area around the seating set-up were totally fine, but I guess it sounded more ominous than it actually was, especially before anyone actually got to DL to see what was happening.
> 
> 
> Very true, unfortunately....once I've been near or had a panic attack.....I'm very jittery and it doesn't take much to set it off again.  Being stuck with the after parade crowds (which was our first park day) set the tone for the rest of the trip.
> 
> 
> 
> *Beth -*
> 
> Most likely the season will officially end on Sunday, January 5, 2014.  There will probably be another Three Kings Day celebration from Fri., Jan. 3 - Sun. Jan. 5.  So you will miss out on some things that will disappear right after Christmas, but you'll still be able to experience a lot of the festivities!
> 
> Great info!!
> 
> *Laurie -*
> 
> You know, I would have thought that too.  In fact, last year I told a DIS'er asking about the immediate post-New Year's crowds that I didn't think they would be too terrible.  I said that there would be still be crowds until the holiday season officially ended, but that they would drop off somewhat right after New Year's because a lot of people have to get back to work!  Not everyone can stay and hang out at Disneyland for days on end!
> 
> But I was corrected by several people reminding me that many school breaks were in effect until January 7th this year, and that all of those kids and their parents would be in Disneyland to catch the final days of the DLR holidays.
> 
> I have since read a couple of posts here and there which supported my belief - that it is still crowded post-New Year's but not AS crowded as the pre-New Year's time frame - but there will still be a whole bunch of people who say that the extended school breaks (which will probably last until January 6th in 2014) will make the parks really crowded beyond New Year's.  However, "crowded" is really often a subjective thing, based on personal perspectives.  So who knows what to think?



I didn't even think about school still being out.  We were late starting back this year too (weird) and I could see where this would still factor into crowd sizes after the new year.  

I think if you really want to see the decorations, then you have to plan on being there with crowds.  It draws them in.  Just avoid the week between Christmas & NYE........absolutely WORSE week to go!! 

Of course, to be honest with you......what used to be "slow" times at Disneyland are now starting to blur into busy times.  I'm not sure Disneyland technically has "slow" times anymore.......lol  We've been there where the parks seem dead but the next day it's packed.  Best to just plan for the worse and hopefully be pleasantly surprised!!


----------



## Sherry E

DizNee Luver said:


> I didn't even think about school still being out.  We were late starting back this year too (weird) and I could see where this would still factor into crowd sizes after the new year.
> 
> I think if you really want to see the decorations, then you have to plan on being there with crowds.  It draws them in.  Just avoid the week between Christmas & NYE........absolutely WORSE week to go!!
> 
> Of course, to be honest with you......what used to be "slow" times at Disneyland are now starting to blur into busy times.  I'm not sure Disneyland technically has "slow" times anymore.......lol  We've been there where the parks seem dead but the next day it's packed.  Best to just plan for the worse and hopefully be pleasantly surprised!!




I think that schools being out for a full week into January would definitely factor in to the crowd scenario - especially if families are trying to catch the final days of the "official holiday season" (not counting the random giant lights in A Bug's Land, IASWH or the New Orleans Square decor, which will still be up for a while).  I still have to believe, though, that despite what the kids' school schedule may be, there will be some parents who have to get back to work post-New Year's Day, especially if NYD happens early enough in the week and there are enough workdays left before the weekend.  IF anything, a lot of the local visitors would be back at work.

I've watched the specific holiday crowd dynamic change over the last couple of decades.  It has always seemed very "busy" because the holidays have always been popular at DL, even before there was another park or 2 extra hotels to visit, but there are definite weeks and days when it is much worse than others.  

I've been to DL on New Year's Eve too (many years ago) and it was way more crowded than I ever wanted to deal with.  The crowds on Main Street were soooooo bad that I was about to freak out.  You would not have been able to deal with it, Laurie.  It was worse than I have ever seen in all of my DLR trips.  I felt like we couldn't escape because everyone was packed in so solidly, shoulder to shoulder, and they were not moving.  We literally had to push through the not-moving people to escape.  Everyone was waiting for the countdown to midnight so they were not budging.

I think that some of the New Year's Eve crowd intensity probably lessened a tad when another park opened up, and when DTD became an option for something to do.  It gave all of the people more places to go than just Disneyland park.  But after my one NYE experience way back when, I am a little battle-scarred and afraid to try it again (even though Jessica/Belle Ella said the crowds were not too awful when she did NYE a couple of years back).

Otherwise, yes, I agree that since the makeover of DCA has been completed, while it's still a novelty to see Cars Land and Buena Vista Street, the slower times seem to be few and far between.  There are simply more people coming to the parks overall, every month.  However, eventually, in time, the  novelty of the new DCA will wear off and Disneyland Resort as a whole will once again settle into a general pattern where it will be easier to predict less busy times.  Right now everything is kind of outside of the norm.  

There will be still be 'better' times than others during the holiday season (such as after Thanksgiving break and before a lot of Christmas breaks start) because people have to be at work and school during that time frame.  I've been pretty satisfied with the crowd levels on my last 3 holiday trips because they have fallen within that early/pre-mid-month December time frame.  There were more people there than I expected, but it wasn't too bad.  And some of my days have been downright delightful in terms of crowds (Mondays are coming out as the big winners for me, and Tuesdays have been busier!).

Yes, preparing for the worst (mentally) is always a good thing because the reality of the situation will probably be better than what was expected/planned for!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Sherry E said:


> I think that schools being out for a full week into January would definitely factor in to the crowd scenario - especially if families are trying to catch the final days of the "official holiday season" (not counting the random giant lights in A Bug's Land, IASWH or the New Orleans Square decor, which will still be up for a while).  I still have to believe, though, that despite what the kids' school schedule may be, there will be some parents who have to get back to work post-New Year's Day, especially if NYD happens early enough in the week and there are enough workdays left before the weekend.  IF anything, a lot of the local visitors would be back at work.
> 
> I've watched the specific holiday crowd dynamic change over the last couple of decades.  It has always seemed very "busy" because the holidays have always been popular at DL, even before there was another park or 2 extra hotels to visit, but there are definite weeks and days when it is much worse than others.
> 
> I've been to DL on New Year's Eve too (many years ago) and it was way more crowded than I ever wanted to deal with.  The crowds on Main Street were soooooo bad that I was about to freak out.  You would not have been able to deal with it, Laurie.  It was worse than I have ever seen in all of my DLR trips.  I felt like we couldn't escape because everyone was packed in so solidly, shoulder to shoulder, and they were not moving.  We literally had to push through the not-moving people to escape.  Everyone was waiting for the countdown to midnight so they were not budging.
> 
> I think that some of the New Year's Eve crowd intensity probably lessened a tad when another park opened up, and when DTD became an option for something to do.  It gave all of the people more places to go than just Disneyland park.  But after my one NYE experience way back when, I am a little battle-scarred and afraid to try it again (even though Jessica/Belle Ella said the crowds were not too awful when she did NYE a couple of years back).
> 
> Otherwise, yes, I agree that since the makeover of DCA has been completed, while it's still a novelty to see Cars Land and Buena Vista Street, the slower times seem to be few and far between.  There are simply more people coming to the parks overall, every month.  However, eventually, in time, the  novelty of the new DCA will wear off and Disneyland Resort as a whole will once again settle into a general pattern where it will be easier to predict less busy times.  Right now everything is kind of outside of the norm.
> 
> There will be still be 'better' times than others during the holiday season (such as after Thanksgiving break and before a lot of Christmas breaks start) because people have to be at work and school during that time frame.  I've been pretty satisfied with the crowd levels on my last 3 holiday trips because they have fallen within that early/pre-mid-month December time frame.  There were more people there than I expected, but it wasn't too bad.  And some of my days have been downright delightful in terms of crowds (Mondays are coming out as the big winners for me, and Tuesdays have been busier!).
> 
> Yes, preparing for the worst (mentally) is always a good thing because the reality of the situation will probably be better than what was expected/planned for!



I imagine years ago, tracking busy and slow seasons was easier based on school schedules.  Now you have some schools that are traditional and others that go year round.....all of them starting and stopping at different times.

Things will eventually slow down once the DCA makeover isn't still sporting the "new smell" thing......lol  But I'm sure there will be something else to take it's place.  (just not sure where they would put the next great thing) 

It's just hit & miss when it comes to crowd levels.....so go knowing it could be busy & have plans set......if you arrive and have Main Street to yourself......kick up your heels and have a great day!!!


----------



## Markie Mouse

Took a couple days, but I am all caught up.  I love not only the amount of pics but the quality. I don't know if you answered all ready but what camera are you using?  Your TR inspired me for my next TR to take more pictures on my trip, the last one I stayed away from the camera a little too much and I feel why my TR doesn't get many replies.  But the next one definitely have a lot of pictures.  I also want to say you are a brave women taking so many kids,  it is a handful with just my 3 little ones but woooo, you must have unbelievable patience.


----------



## DizNee Luver

Markie Mouse said:


> Took a couple days, but I am all caught up.  I love not only the amount of pics but the quality. I don't know if you answered all ready but what camera are you using?  Your TR inspired me for my next TR to take more pictures on my trip, the last one I stayed away from the camera a little too much and I feel why my TR doesn't get many replies.  But the next one definitely have a lot of pictures.  I also want to say you are a brave women taking so many kids,  it is a handful with just my 3 little ones but woooo, you must have unbelievable patience.



  Thank You so much!!!  My hubby has a Nikon7000 (his expensive toy), I use a Canon Power Shot SX120 & Ty uses a point & click.  All 3 camera's take decent pictures.  Mike shoots in raw form, so he's able to fix pretty much any picture.  He only fixed the normal red eye on a few pics and tried to get the color right on the PPH tree....the rest are "as is".

I think including pictures helps interest readers.  Especially if you can show them something new or something they have a huge interest in.  I try to put an index on the front page, so they can find what they're looking for.

I wouldn't say I have unbelievable patience.....I get annoyed, have bad days & blow up just like every other parent.......I just think having 27 yrs under my belt helps a lot.  There's not a lot I haven't seen or heard.......lol


----------



## nicholaseck

DizNee Luver said:


>



Where is Addy?


----------



## DizNee Luver

nicholaseck said:


> Where is Addy?



Not in that picture!  She's in this one, behind Anthony & beside Ally.


----------



## RI Disney Star

DizNee Luver said:


> I'm guessing the parks are pretty dead come January 2nd.....lol  I hope you'll be able to get there to see some of the decorations next year!!





Sherry E said:


> *Beth -*
> 
> Most likely the season will officially end on Sunday, January 5, 2014.  There will probably be another Three Kings Day celebration from Fri., Jan. 3 - Sun. Jan. 5.  So you will miss out on some things that will disappear right after Christmas, but you'll still be able to experience a lot of the festivities!



Thanks again.  It will probably be hit or miss.  I know our plans will change many times between now and then.  DD just told me she wants to go Dec. 29th.  I have a cousin in Pasadena so we will probably stay with him for a few days.  Might go down to San Diego to Sea World.  Not sure if we can make it a day trip or should plan on staying down there.  Any advice on that would be greatly appreciated.

Beth


----------



## nicholaseck

DizNee Luver said:


> Not in that picture!  She's in this one, behind Anthony & beside Ally.



Ah...thought she was with Tyler. Funny. There she is.


----------



## DizNee Luver

RI Disney Star said:


> Thanks again.  It will probably be hit or miss.  I know our plans will change many times between now and then.  DD just told me she wants to go Dec. 29th.  I have a cousin in Pasadena so we will probably stay with him for a few days.  Might go down to San Diego to Sea World.  Not sure if we can make it a day trip or should plan on staying down there.  Any advice on that would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Beth



Lots of people do day trips to San Diego.....but it's a LONG day trip....just because of the travel (traffic down there is a nightmare) and then you want to get to the park at opening & stay into the evening so to see as much as possible.  Some people opt to stay a night or two down there so they don't feel rushed.  We've yet to do the San Diego thing....but we'll make it one of these times!!



nicholaseck said:


> Ah...thought she was with Tyler. Funny. There she is.



Nope, Ally and Addy were "buds"......... lol


----------



## DizNee Luver

We went back to the Hollywood Backlots to see the Prep & Landing in 4D.  I thought maybe this was a different little show, but soon figured out it was the one we already owned.  Oh well........


























After the movie, we left the big kids and told them to meet us for dinner at Goofy's Kitchen.  (this is when they went back to CarsLand and saw Brad Paisley before doing RSR).  Mike & I took the 4 littles back to the motel to give them baths and get them dressed up in their princess dresses (and Anthony just cleaned up.....lol)






Addy went with the Belle costume this year.  We went with a bigger size, so she'd have growing room.....it was a tad too big.











Shyann went with the Ariel costume.  GLITTER EVERYWHERE!!!!






Shy was in one of her moods & gave dad this face when he told her to smile!!!






And Michayla went as Alice.....I knew this woudl be a good choice for her!!











Dad caught the girls again.....
















The kids came back & headed to concierge to pick up a little snack.  This was a couple of the offerings in the afternoon.






We headed to the Disneyland Hotel for dinner & to meet up with Michelle & her daughter Zoe!!  Michelle (zoemakes5) is one of the Divas and someone we see almost every trip!!











So we were early for dinner & decided to look around the lobby area.  Last years Christmas tree was pretty but small compared to the other 2 resorts.  This year they went with this...........






ICK!!!!!!  What happened to the pretty purple ornaments that adorn my profile pic?? <---------------------- look under my name!  Not impressed!

I did like the teacup chairs in the lobby!






A map on the wall.






The Santa plate in the gift shop.


----------



## DizNee Luver

We looked around a little in the gift shop and then headed into the hallway & realized the Santa was there.  They have a really nice set up and a photopass photographer, so we headed over to get a pic of the kids with Santa.











While we were watching the kids, Michelle & Zoe joined us!!

I love Addy's expressions as she converses with Santa......lol





















She even explained to Santa that Shy was autistic.






Zoe noticed the HUGE wreath hanging in one of the windows.






The memorabilia has been sized down a ton over the last few years, but we still enjoy this very large case of goodies.  See anything there you remember having as a child??































Zoe & Michelle.


----------



## Trentmom

The girls all looked so pretty dressed up. Loved the Princess Minnie ears.

That tree at the hotel was Pitiful for Disney. Cutbacks maybe? 

Santa set up was nice. Great looking Santa too


----------



## DizNee Luver

Trentmom said:


> The girls all looked so pretty dressed up. Loved the Princess Minnie ears.
> 
> That tree at the hotel was Pitiful for Disney. Cutbacks maybe?
> 
> Santa set up was nice. Great looking Santa too



I thought the ears looked cute instead of the clunky kid tiaras.

Well, since the trees I believe are all fake.....not sure why they thought the tinsel tree would look better than the one last year.

It was a very nice Santa spot and he was a good Santa too!!


----------



## Sherry E

The decorations people and enhancement team at DLR move things around, switch locations, borrow pieces of decorations from one area and put them elsewhere, etc.

That huge wreath, for example, used to be somewhere else in the DLH and it had different ornaments.

From what I can see, there are two larger, fuller trees in the background of that one particular photo of Anthony and Shyann.  Those two trees have not always been together in that one spot.  Disney has put other things in that spot (at least a couple of seasons ago they did).  

So I think that Disney took one of the skinny trees that was previously positioned inside or outside of the Fantasia shop (or took a skinny tree from one of the former DCA gift shops) and moved it over to  the teacup chair spot.  The tree that you saw in 2011 (with the ornaments in your avatar) was probably moved to that spot in the lobby with the two trees side by side and redecorated, or it was moved into DCA somewhere and redecorated to fit a theme.

I think that some of the trees at the Round-Up/Jingle Jangle Jamboree are real.  The giant Main Street tree was real every year until just a few years ago!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Sherry E said:


> The decorations people and enhancement team at DLR move things around, switch locations, borrow pieces of decorations from one area and put them elsewhere, etc.
> 
> That huge wreath, for example, used to be somewhere else in the DLH and it had different ornaments.
> 
> From what I can see, there are two larger, fuller trees in the background of that one particular photo of Anthony and Shyann.  Those two trees have not always been together in that one spot.  Disney have put other things in that spot.
> 
> So I think that Disney took one of the skinny trees that was previously positioned inside or outside of the Fantasia shop (or took a skinny tree from one of the former DCA gift shops) and moved it over to  the teacup chair spot.  The tree that you saw in 2011 (with the ornaments in your avatar) was probably moved to that spot in the lobby with the two trees side by side and redecorated, or it was moved into DCA somewhere and redecorated to fit a theme.
> 
> I think that some of the trees at the Round-Up/Jingle Jangle Jamboree are real.  The giant Main Street tree was real every year until just a few years ago!



I think I have a picture of that huge wreath from last years trip.  Just don't remember exactly where it was.....I remember it was in a window somewhere.

That tinsel tree was so cheap looking.  I noticed the 2 trees together by the entry but was underwhelmed with them too.  I know they don't have the high ceilings to do the big tree there, but you'd expect something a little more grand?! 

I heard they quit using a real tree when it caught fire!!


----------



## Sherry E

DizNee Luver said:


> I think I have a picture of that huge wreath from last years trip.  Just don't remember exactly where it was.....I remember it was in a window somewhere.
> 
> That tinsel tree was so cheap looking.  I noticed the 2 trees together by the entry but was underwhelmed with them too.  I know they don't have the high ceilings to do the big tree there, but you'd expect something a little more grand?!
> 
> I heard they quit using a real tree when it caught fire!!



You do have pics of the wreath from 2011 (I remember them), but it was moved from its previous location to the spot where you saw it in 2011.  In 2010 and years prior to that, it was in a different spot and it had different ornaments.  I took pictures.  It had possibly some of the same ornaments that it has now, but some of the other ones that used to be on it were removed.

And those two trees in the background of the Anthony/Shyann pic were not there in 2010, either (I use 2010 as a reference because that was the last time I thoroughly covered all of the DLH decorations in my TR).  So when I saw them in your photo tonight I was thinking, "Uh huh - Disney took those trees from another area...but where?"  They could be recycled trees from one of the old DCA shops or locations.  

For that matter, whatever happened to the old Toon Town trees?  They must have been re-purposed and redistributed somewhere.

I've always thought the DLH trees were lackluster compared to the others.  And with the removal of the giant DTD tree to make way for the ice rink, the DLH tree situation was pitiful all around!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Sherry E said:


> You do have pics of the wreath from 2011, but it was moved to the spot where you saw it in 2011 from its previous locations.  In 2010 and years prior to that, it was in a different spot and it had different ornaments.  I took pictures.  It had possibly some of the same ornaments that it has now, but some of the ones that used to be on it were removed.
> 
> And those two trees in the background of the Anthony/Shyann pic were not there in 2010, either (I use 2010 as a reference because that was the last time I thoroughly covered all of the DLH decorations in my TR).  So when I saw them in your photo tonight I was thinking, "Uh huh - Disney took those trees from another area...but where?"  They could be recycled trees from one of the old DCA shops or locations.
> 
> For that matter, whatever happened to the old Toon Town trees?  They must have been re-purposed and redistributed somewhere.
> 
> I've always thought the DLH trees were lackluster compared to the others.  And with the removal of the giant DTD tree to make way for the ice rink, the DLH tree situation was pitiful all around!



Couldn't agree with you more on the DLH tree....... 

I never got to see the trees at ToonTown that aren't those silly plastic ones they have now.  I guess they think those look more cartoon-like.

I imagine they move lots of stuff around.....I guess that could make for a fun scavy hunt!!!


----------



## Trentmom

I meant to comment on the wall of Disney nostaglia. So awesome. Reminds me of the walls they have of stuff like that at Pop Century Resort


That one Mickey Mouse though really creeped me out


----------



## DizNee Luver

Trentmom said:


> I meant to comment on the wall of Disney nostaglia. So awesome. Reminds me of the walls they have of stuff like that at Pop Century Resort
> 
> 
> That one Mickey Mouse though really creeped me out



Cool.....yup some of those old Mickeys can be a tad scary looking!!


----------



## PHXscuba

I also liked the Santa setup in the DLH. Since it's out of the way, I bet it doesn't get as crowded.

I agree the DLH lacks in the tree department. But without a grand lobby with a high ceiling, their creative "ceiling" for an awesome tree is pretty limited no matter what they do. This year seemed a particularly bad attempt.

Your girls are so cute in their princess dresses. My daughters have outgrown dressing up like princesses!  I'm thinking we all need new ear headband this next trip!

PHXscuba


----------



## DizNee Luver

PHXscuba said:


> I also liked the Santa setup in the DLH. Since it's out of the way, I bet it doesn't get as crowded.
> 
> I agree the DLH lacks in the tree department. But without a grand lobby with a high ceiling, their creative "ceiling" for an awesome tree is pretty limited no matter what they do. This year seemed a particularly bad attempt.
> 
> Your girls are so cute in their princess dresses. My daughters have outgrown dressing up like princesses!  I'm thinking we all need new ear headband this next trip!
> 
> PHXscuba



The Santa meet-n-greet is the best of the 3 hotels....I guess this makes up for the tree......lol 

Thank you......Addy looks forward to picking out a new dress each trip!!


----------



## RI Disney Star

Your girls are so adorable in their princess dresses.

Although I agree the silver tree is awful, it brought back nostalgia for me as we had a silver tree with red balls from around the time I was 8 for about 10 years.  Reminds me of happy times.

Beth


----------



## DizNee Luver

RI Disney Star said:


> Your girls are so adorable in their princess dresses.
> 
> Although I agree the silver tree is awful, it brought back nostalgia for me as we had a silver tree with red balls from around the time I was 8 for about 10 years.  Reminds me of happy times.
> 
> Beth



Thank You!! 

It would have fit in better at CarsLand then it did at the DLH.


----------



## debrapagliasotti

Just wanted to let you know I am still here and following along. I may not get to comment as much as I would like, but I am enjoying this TR.

That tree at DLH...was...nice 

What a lovely area for Santa to do a M&G!


----------



## DizNee Luver

debrapagliasotti said:


> Just wanted to let you know I am still here and following along. I may not get to comment as much as I would like, but I am enjoying this TR.
> 
> That tree at DLH...was...nice
> 
> What a lovely area for Santa to do a M&G!



Hi!!   I'm glad you checked in!!!

I need to get back over to the WDW side and catch up on your report.  Things have been crazy lately and I'm doing good just keeping this updated and the new one I've started filled in.....lol


----------



## kaoden39

When I came online tonight I decided that I would conquer your thread again. I went undaunted by the fact that I would have to go back SEVERAL pages to catch up. 

Before I go further I have been meaning to mention one of your pictures of Mt Shasta is the background on my computer. I thank you. Maybe I get my job I will be able to visit my Mt over the summer.

I love the Minnie and Friends photos. Addy is too funny with Hook and Brer Fox. Shy is really blossoming isn't she?

I love Addy's polka dot jacket! So cute!!

Water Whiz! Great name for a washing machine brand! Truly! I love Pluto's Newsie look so cute!

Chip and Dale are adorable too! 

No it's not quite as in your face as the Tron stuff.

Laurie, why didn't you do the character thing in Beast's Library? I always answer evil so I can get a villain. They are my spirit creatures.

The Mad Tea Party stuff is whimsical the Tron stuff was just a blocky mess.

I love the Monsters Inc ride! Especially Roz! We had a great time with her last year.

I have always wanted to try Award Wieners and never have. Next trip. Sigh.

I love Bugsland! I have ridden on almost every ride back there. I just won't do the bumper cars. No way, no how!

Heimlich!! Such a cute ride!

Standard family butt pictures. Oh my! 

The road signs in Carsland like the ones you see going into a town really intrigue me. I need to get a good look at them.

The last time I was on the boardwalk it was pouring down rain. I was so happy to be in my Mickey Poncho!

I never noticed mailboxes in DCA before. 

Oh what a cute idea! That Goofy symphony looks like a lot of fun!

Your Princesses look so cute and sweet. That was a prety good looking Santa!


----------



## DizNee Luver

kaoden39 said:


> When I came online tonight I decided that I would conquer your thread again. I went undaunted by the fact that I would have to go back SEVERAL pages to catch up.
> 
> Before I go further I have been meaning to mention one of your pictures of Mt Shasta is the background on my computer. I thank you. Maybe I get my job I will be able to visit my Mt over the summer.
> 
> Yay!!
> 
> I love the Minnie and Friends photos. Addy is too funny with Hook and Brer Fox. Shy is really blossoming isn't she?
> 
> She's becoming quite the little diva too.....
> 
> I love Addy's polka dot jacket! So cute!!
> 
> All 3 girls have the same raincoat.
> 
> Water Whiz! Great name for a washing machine brand! Truly! I love Pluto's Newsie look so cute!
> 
> Chip and Dale are adorable too!
> 
> All the Buena Vista characters are awesome!
> 
> No it's not quite as in your face as the Tron stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> Laurie, why didn't you do the character thing in Beast's Library? I always answer evil so I can get a villain. They are my spirit creatures.
> 
> I usually do, but we already had taken up 2 machines for the 8 kids........lol
> 
> The Mad Tea Party stuff is whimsical the Tron stuff was just a blocky mess.
> 
> I had Mike get pics because I actually enjoyed a lot of it!!
> 
> I love the Monsters Inc ride! Especially Roz! We had a great time with her last year.
> 
> Monster's Inc is a hidden gem!!
> 
> I have always wanted to try Award Wieners and never have. Next trip. Sigh.
> 
> It's hot dogs......I wasn't blown away.
> 
> I love Bugsland! I have ridden on almost every ride back there. I just won't do the bumper cars. No way, no how!
> 
> I don't do bumper cars either....my fibro is very unforgiving!
> 
> Heimlich!! Such a cute ride!
> 
> Love Heimlich and all the scents!  (the cookies are my favorite!)
> 
> Standard family butt pictures. Oh my!
> 
> WHAT???  Oh, like the family walking a head of the picture taker?  Sometimes I took a pic because of the hand holding.....lol
> 
> The road signs in Carsland like the ones you see going into a town really intrigue me. I need to get a good look at them.
> 
> There's so much to see back there & with all the holiday stuff, I'm looking forward to seeing it at the end of February with out all the extra stuff.
> 
> The last time I was on the boardwalk it was pouring down rain. I was so happy to be in my Mickey Poncho!
> 
> When Ty & I were there last February, it started to sprinle when we were on the boardwalk and then Ty got on the Silly Swings & it started to rain.....he said "don't ride the swings when it's raining.....it's painful getting pelted as you go around".  Good information!!
> 
> I never noticed mailboxes in DCA before.
> 
> We notice stuff we've missed on prior trips.  I love exploring back there!
> 
> Oh what a cute idea! That Goofy symphony looks like a lot of fun!
> 
> It was a cute show & a good use of that area during the day!
> 
> Your Princesses look so cute and sweet. That was a prety good looking Santa!



The girls love dressing up (well Michayla could care less) and it's fun having girls to do that with.  I missed out of that stuff the first go around since I had all boys......lol


----------



## DizNee Luver

We headed to the lobby area in front of Goofy's Kitchen & Steakhouse 55 to wait for Ty & Derek to join us (and we still were early for our ressie).  The kids found the car!































Mike got a picture of the Goofy's Kitchen tree & the umbrellas in the lobby ceiling.
















More of the kids and the car.


























Michelle & Zoe had picked up gifts for the kids.  
















Anthony got a Lego set.






Addy got Dork Diary Books.






The twins got Cinderella socks. (which fit perfectly....might need Michelle to buy the twins socks more often.....lol)

The boys arrived & so I went to check us in.
















Isn't he cute???


----------



## DizNee Luver

After paying for the meal, we gather our group to do a photopass picture with Goofy.  We started with just our family.






Then we added Michelle & Zoe.  I was really upset when I realized they never added these to our photopass account.  They didn't scan my card until after we were all done.  So I'm not sure what happened.  Glad they at least took it with Mike's camera!











We were seated and quickly visited by Minnie Mouse.











Minnie was really good about going around our table to visit everyone!









































Chip stopped by next.











Here's a few of the plates at our table of food.





















SMILE Tyler!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Next up was Aurora.  It's been a long time since we've seen Aurora.  I think our family trip in 2005, Anthony got a picture with Aurora & Belle when they held a princess meet-n-greet at the Animation Building (where the heliotrope of Toy Story) is now).  So this was a pleasant surprise getting to see her!































Minnie likes to work the camera......lol





















She even stopped back by to see Michayla!











More food pics!





















The kids.........











Dale came for a visit.  Ok people, think acorns when you read this next part~~Addy kept digging in Chip & Dale's little pocket on their apron and asking them where their nuts were.


----------



## DizNee Luver

Pluto (Shy's favorite but she calls him Doggy) was the next to visit our table.































Random Food Pics.











Minnie seemed to really like our family because she came by again.































Goofy made his way onto the floor to visit.






He's wearing Addy's Mickey ear head band on his nose.....lol
















He had the kids making all sorts of faces!































As you can tell, Michayla was more interested in her candy cane Santa gave her.


----------



## DizNee Luver

We realize that Alice is here tonight & I was excited about that since Michayla had her Alice dress on!!


























The kids had been going in & out thru the exit door by our table....so we knew that we probably should finish up our dinner and go.  We headed out and stood on the bridge between the pools and Mike got some pictures.




































I think I'm gonna make this my profile pic!






The kids before saying goodbye.


























We said our goodbyes and then we hear Zoe yelling.  I guess they had seen a opposum right after leaving us.......GROSS!!!  We headed to our hotel, got the kids ready for bed & Mike and I checked out our photos from the day.

This ends Park Day #4!!


----------



## RI Disney Star

Love love love your pictures at Goofy's Kitchen.  How nice that Alice was there.  I love Princess Aurora.  

My DS is getting married next September and him and his fiance are going to WDW for their honeymoon.  While there last month with DH I had Princess Aurora make a video congratulating them on their wedding and how she is looking forward to seeing them, how she loves happily ever afters.  It was amazing.  I found a Princess Aurora small plastic bag at the dollar store.  I bought a small Princess Aurora figurine, put the video on a flash drive and put both in the bag, wrapped it up and gave it to them for Christmas.  They loved it.


----------



## DizNee Luver

RI Disney Star said:


> Love love love your pictures at Goofy's Kitchen.  How nice that Alice was there.  I love Princess Aurora.
> 
> My DS is getting married next September and him and his fiance are going to WDW for their honeymoon.  While there last month with DH I had Princess Aurora make a video congratulating them on their wedding and how she is looking forward to seeing them, how she loves happily ever afters.  It was amazing.  I found a Princess Aurora small plastic bag at the dollar store.  I bought a small Princess Aurora figurine, put the video on a flash drive and put both in the bag, wrapped it up and gave it to them for Christmas.  They loved it.



That's awesome!!  Congrats to them!!!  When in September are they getting married?  My oldest is getting married on September 7th.....but as far as I know....they don't have a WDW honeymoon planned!


----------



## Trentmom

Love all the pics in the car. Looks like they were really driving as addy's headband looked like it had pieces of it blowing in the wind 

Great character interaction. Minnie looked like she was awesome with the kids

I love the first pic of Abby with chip....such a cute expression on her face

That was so nice of them to get the kids gifts


----------



## DizNee Luver

Trentmom said:


> Love all the pics in the car. Looks like they were really driving as addy's headband looked like it had pieces of it blowing in the wind
> 
> Great character interaction. Minnie looked like she was awesome with the kids
> 
> I love the first pic of Abby with chip....such a cute expression on her face
> 
> That was so nice of them to get the kids gifts



The kids love playing with that car.  In 2005 it was gold for the 50th Anniversary!!  

Minnie spent a lot of time at our table, interacting with everyone.  She was so sweet Michayla.  She couldn't come up in our area without stopping by to see her.

Addy was being silly trying to steal their nuts.......

It was very nice of them to give the kids Christmas gifts!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

December 14, Friday~Day 5 in the parks & our last day in the parks.

We didn't set any alarms (in fact we didn't do that very often this trip), but Mike woke early and decided to do the Candy Cane dash to see if he could get me one.  So sweet of him!!  So he headed out and got to Disneyland prior to opening.  As soon as he was through the gates he high-stepped it down to the Candy Palace to get in line for a bracelet. They only make these on select days & have a very limited amount of them available.  Mike was impressed that the CM's watching the line are not allowing people to "hold" spots in line for family/friends.  If they try to come and join the person in line, they are asked to go to the end of the line.  LOVE IT!!!  Mike came back and this was the paper he was given about the candy canes and his hot pink bracelet he got to wear for the day!!
















Every one was pretty much upright and getting ready to go.  We headed over to the DLH to have breakfast at Tangaroa Terrace.

This is what Shy got (and shared).











I believe this is the kids french toast plate.






This is the traditional breakfast.






This is the breakfast burrito.






This is the caramel banana french toast.






Shy was pretty happy this morning, but Michayla was a bit tired.











They have a case of pastries, as well as a case with yogurt, the fruit plates, and drinks.






You order the hot foods at a self serve podium.  Very easy to use.  Once you've made your food order, you will receive a printed ticket.  Then you pick up stuff from the cold cases, you head to the cashier to pay.

Here's some pictures from inside the restaurant.  (they offer inside & outside seating)











The menu board.






Nice little restaurant and it was very quiet (both times I've gone).  The food is prepared to order and brought out to your table.  Prices are decent......they serve all 3 meals.

Derek & I had headed off to the gift shop in the DLH....... so as we were shopping, the rest of the group looked around the grounds of the DLH.


----------



## DizNee Luver

More pictures from around the DLH.














































Derek & I caught back up to our group & we returned to the hotel.






So what did Derek & I go shopping for????  A Dooney & Bourke Bag!!!  I've been wanting one but couldn't justify spending that kind of money......until Derek had the 40% CM holiday discount that is!!











If you don't like to carry a big purse or don't have a lot of stuff in your purse....then this is a nice size to use.  I don't tend to carry much at all, so a perfect fit.......some ladies carry a TON of stuff and would need to look at the even bigger & more expensive purses.  This one is $195 regular price!

While I was oohing & aahing over my new baby.....Mike gathered all the gift cards we had used up & got a picture of them.






So a word of advice when purchasing Disneyland tickets online........make sure you order the right thing AND know you're going to need it!  I got some bad information from Guest Services saying that Derek would need a ticket on Friday-Saturday-Sundays during December.  (the jury is still out on this if this was accurate or not.......more on that later)  So when I was ordering the boys 2 day tickets (Derek signed them in 3 times and didn't want to find out he was out of guest sign ins), I also ordering Derek a one day ticket.  Well come to find out~~I had ordered a Child ticket for Derek.  So I went up to Concierge to see if they could help me return it, as Ally was saying that Derek DIDN'T need a ticket.  They weren't able to do it, so I would need to go to one of the ticket booths to do it.

We headed towards Disneyland and Derek & I stopped at the ticket booth.  She was under the understanding that CM's WOULD need a ticket, but while we were standing there, Ally had texted Derek that she was already in the park & she didn't need one. So we decided we would just try to see what happened before getting another ticket.  As for the child ticket I had, since I bought it online.....I would need to email somebody about getting a refund.  Heavy sigh.....this was reminding me of the wax museum issue and I wasn't happy I had yet another $100 being held up because I bought tickets on their "official" websites but couldn't be refunded the money at their business.  So we headed to the gates & Derek was able to get in but for some reason, he couldn't get a paper ticket to use for FP's.  I think this was the confusion.....CM's from parks other than the California parks would need to purchase a block out ticket of some sorts but even the people at the gate didn't know for sure.  Anywhos........we were all inside & Derek needing a FP wouldn't be an issue.  So we headed up Main Street, stopping to show the kids the candy canes being made & explaining that we were one of the lucky ones that would be getting one today.































We would be back to pick ours up later!!

I liked the Santa making the popcorn!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Our first ride today was Peter Pan.  Michayla was happy!!





















The line for the wheelchair entrance was busy, so I must of held on to wiggly Michayla for a good 30 minutes.  There just wasn't room to keep her in the stroller & since she won't wear shoes (at least willingly).....I ended up holding her.  Our group was split into 3 and they'd take one group and when they returned, they'd get the next group.  It's worth the wait!!!  There's just something magical & special about this ride!!
















After flying over London & Neverland, I had Mike get a picture of the "Kodak Picture Spot" signs.  These will be disappearing since Kodak went under.  






We let Shyann try her hand at pulling out the Sword in the Stone.











Next ride was Snow White's Scary Adventures!











Followed by Pinocchio's Daring Journey.











Before getting on Mr Toad's Wild Ride.....the kids got in the one for pictures.





















Next ride was on Alice......for some reason I don't have one picture....weird!

Ty, Derek, Ally, Anthony & Addy headed off to ride the Matterhorn.  Ok, here comes my big gripe!!  When DL re-did the Matterhorn, they put in new ride vehicles.  They are single seats, no lap sitting & doubles.  Well you have now eliminated this ride to people that need someone to hold them (for safety issues or lack of muscle control). Nor can you sit in the seat behind them & reach them to give them the extra help.  I'm not sure you can even reach them.   I was furious to find out that we couldn't take the twins on because of this.  I'm surprised someone hasn't used the ADA card on this.  From what I understand....they ruined this ride but we still would like the option of riding it or not.  Ok, stepping off soapbox!

Mike & I took the twins over where they are holding the Princess meet-n-greet in the Small World area (actually more across from the Storybookland Canal Boats).  The princesses were leaving & we realized it was because today there was a 1pm parade.  So we found ourselves a spot to sit and save spots for the kids when they got off the Matterhorn.  While we were waiting, Mike got this picture of the monorail.






We got a text from the kids asking where we were.  Ty & the kids came to join us but Derek & Ally took off for a while.


----------



## Trentmom

Looks like some yummy breakfast there

That stinks about the misinformation about CM needing or not needing a ticket. were you able to get a refund on that once you got home/

Love Peter Pan. such a short ride, but still so magical

so jealous you still have Mr. Toad's ride. Miss that ride 

yay to mike for getting you a candycane


----------



## DizNee Luver

Trentmom said:


> Looks like some yummy breakfast there
> 
> That stinks about the misinformation about CM needing or not needing a ticket. were you able to get a refund on that once you got home/
> 
> Love Peter Pan. such a short ride, but still so magical
> 
> so jealous you still have Mr. Toad's ride. Miss that ride
> 
> yay to mike for getting you a candycane



It was pretty good food there.  I'm hoping to try it for a lunch or dinner soon!!

I will go into more on the ticket when I hit the next day......so I'll make you wait!! 

It's amazing how long people will wait in line for Peter Pan......DL doesn't offer a FP on this.  

Mr Toad's Wild Ride is a silly thing (and loud) but a part of my Fantasyland experience.

Mike was soooooooooo nice getting up early and heading out to the park to do the candy cane dash!!!  It was worth it.....delicious!!


----------



## RI Disney Star

DizNee Luver said:


> That's awesome!!  Congrats to them!!!  When in September are they getting married?  My oldest is getting married on September 7th.....but as far as I know....they don't have a WDW honeymoon planned!



They are getting married on the 21st.  Seems so far away yet will be here before we know it.  

40% off a Dooney & Bourke bag - that's just awesome!

Beth


----------



## DizNee Luver

RI Disney Star said:


> They are getting married on the 21st.  Seems so far away yet will be here before we know it.
> 
> 40% off a Dooney & Bourke bag - that's just awesome!
> 
> Beth



Yes it will.......(that's one day before my birthday......) 

I know....I couldn't resist with that kind of discount!!


----------



## kaoden39

Love your Dooney and Burke!  Congratulations on your new daughter in law to be!  What wonderful and special news! Shy loves to drive doesn't she?


----------



## DizNee Luver

kaoden39 said:


> Love your Dooney and Burke!  Congratulations on your new daughter in law to be!  What wonderful and special news! Shy loves to drive doesn't she?



Thank You!!!  I love my purse & I've never said that about a purse before.....lol

Marie & Nick have been together for quite a while.  They met when we all lived in Medford.  We're thrilled they're finally making it official!!

Shy does love those cars (that aren't moving).  When she rode with Mike on Autopia she didn't want to drive.


----------



## jessinabox

Wow. I've been following your trip for the past couple of weeks (at work ) and have been completely enthralled.  I found this board about a month ago while planning my children's first trip.  I love reading about your family and experiencing your Disney adventures.  It sounds like you must have a great time together!!  Thank you so much for all of the tips and entertainment.  I can't wait to hear how it all ends!


----------



## RI Disney Star

DizNee Luver said:


> Yes it will.......(that's one day before my birthday......)
> 
> I know....I couldn't resist with that kind of discount!!



We'll be sure to remember you on your birthday.  

The bag is super cute.



DizNee Luver said:


> Thank You!!!  I love my purse & I've never said that about a purse before.....lol
> 
> Marie & Nick have been together for quite a while.  They met when we all lived in Medford.  We're thrilled they're finally making it official!!
> 
> Shy does love those cars (that aren't moving).  When she rode with Mike on Autopia she didn't want to drive.



While reading through your trip report I've been thinking how much in common we have.  I'm a few years older than you, been married 32 years, have 3 children (although I have 1 boy and 2 girls).  Now I find out something else.  My son...also named Nick


----------



## wiscbugs

All the pictures of the kids are so precious...love them all!!!


----------



## DnA2010

Lots of great pictures! I just love how happy Michayla is! There are several pictures of her looking at Minnie which are just fantastic! 

Ice cream and all the yummy toppings looks great too!
I really think that when we make it make we will be splurging for our first character meal! I think DD will be more into the characters the next time round..she just wasn't that keen the 1st time, too many other things to see and be amazed by..I think she didn't want to let her guard down and just accept who and what they are and just enjoy them...


----------



## DizNee Luver

jessinabox said:


> Wow. I've been following your trip for the past couple of weeks (at work ) and have been completely enthralled.  I found this board about a month ago while planning my children's first trip.  I love reading about your family and experiencing your Disney adventures.  It sounds like you must have a great time together!!  Thank you so much for all of the tips and entertainment.  I can't wait to hear how it all ends!



 WELCOME!!!  We had a good time.....well, most of the time.  We did have the occasional issue with the 7 & 11 yr olds but we won't go into details.   I'll get more posted tomorrow.  Today the twins had appts all day at the Children's Hospital 2 hrs away.



RI Disney Star said:


> We'll be sure to remember you on your birthday.
> 
> The bag is super cute.
> 
> 
> 
> While reading through your trip report I've been thinking how much in common we have.  I'm a few years older than you, been married 32 years, have 3 children (although I have 1 boy and 2 girls).  Now I find out something else.   My son...also named Nick



Isn't it funny how you're drawn to certain PTR & TR's!!  I've enjoyed chatting back & forth~~message me if you're a Facebook person & want to become "friends"!



wiscbugs said:


> All the pictures of the kids are so precious...love them all!!!



Thank You so much!!! 



DnA2010 said:


> Lots of great pictures! I just love how happy Michayla is! There are several pictures of her looking at Minnie which are just fantastic!
> 
> Ice cream and all the yummy toppings looks great too!
> I really think that when we make it make we will be splurging for our first character meal! I think DD will be more into the characters the next time round..she just wasn't that keen the 1st time, too many other things to see and be amazed by..I think she didn't want to let her guard down and just accept who and what they are and just enjoy them...



She was definitely more into characters this trip!  So really special moments!   So kids like the furries over face characters & some like the opposite.  Hopefully this next trip your DD will be more open to the characters & she'll have some of those special moments too!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Let's catch up.....Ty & Addy and Anthony came back to join Mike & I and the twins to catch the 1pm parade.

Before the parade starts, an announcement about a local marching band that would be making their way down the parade route.











Then another announcement for another band.











Then one more announcement for a band.











Then the familiar music of the Christmas Fantasy Parade!!





















The Toy Soldiers, one of my favorite parts!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Next was Daisy & Donald, Pluto & Mrs Claus!





















Pluto was so playful!!































Pooh came sledding up the path.











Followed by Tigger.











Winter Wonderland.........





















So there was a little breeze today......so the skating snowflakes were NAKED!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

The snowflake covered tree.











The cute little snow people!!































Mickey & Minnie ice skating on their pond.




































Poor Eeyore........his sled broke!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Gingerbread Time!





















So Cute!





















Here comes Chef Goofy & son Max.































Watch out!!  It's the evil stepmother & the evil stepsisters!


----------



## DizNee Luver

The Royal Ball.


























Ariel~~











Belle & the Beast~~





















Next up was Toyland!
















Chip & Dale~~


----------



## DizNee Luver

Woody up on the rocking horse.
















Santa's Elves~











The Toy Factory with Geppetto, Jiminy Cricket & Pinnochio.














































The toy making, painting & wrapping machine.





















More of Santa's Elves~






Buzz Lightyear to the rescue!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Heigh Ho, Heigh Ho.......



















































The Carolers (no singing but lots of dancing!!)





















Santa's Reindeer.


----------



## DizNee Luver

Well if we've seen the reindeer......it must be time for Santa!!




































The kids loved seeing the parade again & being so close to the action.  Shy was antsy and ready to go do something......so we asked her what she wanted to do and she said "fast train, fast choo choo"!!  So we headed to BTMRR.











After the ride, we headed back to Main Street.  I wanted to combine the photopass cards we had and put them all onto the one photopass+ card, so I went to the camera shop, while the rest of the family hung out.  They got to see the Dapper Dans (I missed them this trip).


----------



## DizNee Luver

After watching the Dapper Dans,  Mike headed into the Candy Palace to pick up our Candy Cane!!!











I wanted to make one more stop on Main Street to pick up the Precious Moments Cinderella Doll before heading back to the hotel.  It happened to be a special day in the shop because the Doll Artisan that designed these Precious Moments dolls was in the shop & signing them!!  BONUS!!!!
















For the Snow White lovers out there......check out this collection!!






Linda Rick chatting with me & saying I really needed to add the prince....I mean what's Cinderella with out her Prince Charming??  I declined.....for this trip.....there's always next time!! 











So here's the doll~






Here's Linda Rick's autograph on Cinderella's belly!!






We got back to the hotel, so here's the candy cane~~They're good sized & wrapped nicely for traveling.  We saved this for when Derek was finally home with us in early January.  It was DELICIOUS!!!!!


----------



## kaoden39

Oh my gosh Cinderella is beautiful!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

kaoden39 said:


> Oh my gosh Cinderella is beautiful!!



My doll??  I just fell in love with her!!!


----------



## kaoden39

DizNee Luver said:


> My doll??  I just fell in love with her!!!



Yes! I love Precious Moments.


----------



## DizNee Luver

kaoden39 said:


> Yes! I love Precious Moments.



Me too!!!  I saw her during the diva trip last February and knew I had to get her.  They have all the princesses, tinkerbell, etc.     I could get in all sorts of trouble......


----------



## kaoden39

DizNee Luver said:


> Me too!!!  I saw her during the diva trip last February and knew I had to get her.  They have all the princesses, tinkerbell, etc.     I could get in all sorts of trouble......




I would love Snow White. I think she is adorable.


----------



## DizNee Luver

kaoden39 said:


> I would love Snow White. I think she is adorable.



She was....the set with the dwarfs was really cute!


----------



## DizNee Luver

This was from February 2012:


----------



## kaoden39

DizNee Luver said:


> This was from February 2012:




This is the Snow White I prefer. The other one's hair doesn't look right.


----------



## DizNee Luver

kaoden39 said:


> This is the Snow White I prefer. The other one's hair doesn't look right.



I hadn't noticed the difference until you pointed it out.  The hair was right on the little one in the set picture.


----------



## debrapagliasotti

So many wonderful updates!!

Goofy's Kitchen looks cute -- and the tree there, so typical Goofy!!

Christmas parade pics were amazing! I really felt like I was there. There are a couple similarities to WDW Once Upon A Christmastime Parade, but not many. I love the toy soldiers -- they were my favorite part of the WDW parade.


----------



## Trentmom

Love your parade pics. I really felt like I was there.

The gingerbread mean are so stinking cute 


Love your Cindy Doll. She is beautiful


----------



## kelmac284

Hey Laurie sorry I haven't posted in awhile I don't think I was getting updates and I have had a bit going on LOL.  But just got all caught up and LOVE LOVE all the pics as usual.  Looks like you guys had a GREAT time and did lots of fun stuff!!  Was going to mention that I ended up getting that santa plate and cup, the sleigh and the advent calendar that looks like a wreath.  I just fell in love with those and wanted to get them while I still had my 20% discount.  I had to give up my premium pass but luckily we have like 4 20% coupons so we will have to use them wisely in March LOL.

Looking forward to more pics and can't wait to see you SOON!!!


----------



## kelmac284

Oh and LOVE your purse.  I have the 50th anniversary one that shane bought me a few years back in the letter carrier and I love it.  Then last year for my birthday my mom got me the wristlet in the retro like yours but I am wishing now I had gotten the barrel.  I am looking to see if somone wants to buy it off me or trade cuz the wristlet is just a little too small.  But I love them.  I also bought one of the mary blair Lesportsac's and they are MUCH cheaper and I love mine and actually use it way more than my dooney bags.  They are nylon and I just use them when I go out and don't want to take a big purse and in the parks I can just stick inside my backpack.  LOVE em.


----------



## DizNee Luver

debrapagliasotti said:


> So many wonderful updates!!
> 
> Goofy's Kitchen looks cute -- and the tree there, so typical Goofy!!
> 
> Christmas parade pics were amazing! I really felt like I was there. There are a couple similarities to WDW Once Upon A Christmastime Parade, but not many. I love the toy soldiers -- they were my favorite part of the WDW parade.



I've read that Goofy's Kitchen tends to be closest to WDW's Chef Mickey's.  That was a really fun visit for us.  I think I've only had one bad meal there & we usually eat there every trip.

The Toy Soldiers are tradition and something Walt loved.  They were brought in when Babes in Toyland was being promoted & Walt made them a yearly thing!! Good call Mr. Disney!!!



Trentmom said:


> Love your parade pics. I really felt like I was there.
> 
> The gingerbread mean are so stinking cute
> 
> 
> Love your Cindy Doll. She is beautiful



I enjoyed our view this time for getting more close up pics.  We had a good view the first time but being next to the action is even better!!!

I love the Gingerbread men and get a kick out of their flat backsides!! 

Cinderella is my favorite and I've always loved Precious Moments!!  My birth announcements for Derek (my 23 yr old) were Precious Moments!



kelmac284 said:


> Hey Laurie sorry I haven't posted in awhile I don't think I was getting updates and I have had a bit going on LOL.  But just got all caught up and LOVE LOVE all the pics as usual.  Looks like you guys had a GREAT time and did lots of fun stuff!!  Was going to mention that I ended up getting that santa plate and cup, the sleigh and the advent calendar that looks like a wreath.  I just fell in love with those and wanted to get them while I still had my 20% discount.  I had to give up my premium pass but luckily we have like 4 20% coupons so we will have to use them wisely in March LOL.
> 
> Looking forward to more pics and can't wait to see you SOON!!!





kelmac284 said:


> Oh and LOVE your purse.  I have the 50th anniversary one that shane bought me a few years back in the letter carrier and I love it.  Then last year for my birthday my mom got me the wristlet in the retro like yours but I am wishing now I had gotten the barrel.  I am looking to see if somone wants to buy it off me or trade cuz the wristlet is just a little too small.  But I love them.  I also bought one of the mary blair Lesportsac's and they are MUCH cheaper and I love mine and actually use it way more than my dooney bags.  They are nylon and I just use them when I go out and don't want to take a big purse and in the parks I can just stick inside my backpack.  LOVE em.



Hi Kelly, glad you made it back over!!  I wanted to get the wreath advent calendar but it wasn't available in very many stores & when I was looking for it, I couldn't find it and didn't want to go on a big search.  Maybe I'll run into it somewhere in February!

I love my purse.......I don't hardly carry anything.....so it's perfect.  Just looking at the pictures on it make me smile!


----------



## RI Disney Star

DizNee Luver said:


> This was from February 2012:



Love the hairstyle on the Cinderella doll.  So precious.

Beth


----------



## DizNee Luver

RI Disney Star said:


> Love the hairstyle on the Cinderella doll.  So precious.
> 
> Beth



Isn't she cute?!!!


----------



## RI Disney Star

DizNee Luver said:


> Isn't she cute?!!!



She is so adorable.  

I have a Precious Moments collection.  The first one I got was the bride and groom for a wedding present.  My favorite one was when I was 6 months pregnant with my youngest and had major surgery.   We did not know what would happen with the baby.  My aunt had always paid for my membership in the Precious Moments collectors club for Christmas every year.  After getting home from the hospital, my box came with the "Always Room for One More" statue.  To me it was sign that everything would be alright...and it was.  My daughter is now 23 and perfect.


----------



## DizNee Luver

RI Disney Star said:


> She is so adorable.
> 
> I have a Precious Moments collection.  The first one I got was the bride and groom for a wedding present.  My favorite one was when I was 6 months pregnant with my youngest and had major surgery.   We did not know what would happen with the baby.  My aunt had always paid for my membership in the Precious Moments collectors club for Christmas every year.  After getting home from the hospital, my box came with the "Always Room for One More" statue.  To me it was sign that everything would be alright...and it was.  My daughter is now 23 and perfect.



 Love that!!  

I've always loved the Precious Moments stuff....just never collected them.....until now......


----------



## DizNee Luver

After a short stop at the hotel, we headed back into DCA thru the GCH entrance.  First Stop~~Condor Flats.































We stopped into the shop across from Soarin' to look for AP pins.  They had a couple I was interested in but they were out....they told me I could check at Elias & Co. When we came out "Minnie's Fly Girls" were making their way to the stage.


























We watched for a little while and then headed toward Buena Vista Street.  Here's a sign that will make coffee fans happy (since I'm not a coffee drinker, I could care less........  )






Candy Mountain in the Trolley Treats Window.











We headed to Elias & Co. to see if they had the 2 pins I was looking for but also to find Jessica/Belle Ella who was supposed to be working today.  I did get the 2 pins but we hunted both sides of BVS looking for Jessica but she wasn't there. Come to find out later, that she was home sick & had been most of that week.  At least I'll get to see her on the February trip.





















Speaking of my February Trip:
_Shameful plug~~Nick, Marie, The Diva's & Me!!! So not to confuse my trip report with my upcoming trip pre-report.....I decided to start a new thread.  So if you'd like to follow along~~~join me over there too!!!!_


----------



## DizNee Luver

We headed back to CarsLand to get a GAC FP for Radiator Spring Racers.  We really wanted to try and ride it at night.  Some random pics while I got our FP.





















We got our pass to return at 4:45 and we headed back towards the Little Mermaid ride so we could watch the Phineas & Ferb show.






Did you ever notice that this is a buoy??






We got our place on the "taped" line and waited.....our wait was short because we were entertained by the Trash Can Trio.  They were fabulous!!!!














































The twins loved it!!


----------



## nicholaseck

DizNee Luver said:


> Here's a sign that will make coffee fans happy (since I'm not a coffee drinker, I could care less........  )



Yum coffee


----------



## DizNee Luver

Phineas & Ferb is a fun show with catchy tunes (especially if you watch the show regularly).


























PhineDroids & Ferbots!!
















........WORD!..........






Addy got to go up and join in on the dancing!











The Camp Fire Girl that was leading Addy's group was REALLY IN TO HER ROLE!!!  lol  She was a fabulous dancer and her face was so animated.  I couldn't take my eyes off of her.....she stole the show! Unfortunately, it was almost impossible to get a picture of her, as she was always on the move.
















They had the kids all come together so parents could get pictures.











In honor of Christmas.....time for antlers!


----------



## DizNee Luver

nicholaseck said:


> Yum coffee



I figured you'd like that.......since they employee you!!! Too bad it wasn't the Disneyland one......lol


----------



## PHXscuba

DizNee Luver said:


> Phineas & Ferb is a fun show with catchy tunes (especially if you watch the show regularly).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PhineDroids & Ferbots!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ........WORD!..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Addy got to go up and join in on the dancing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Camp Fire Girl that was leading Addy's group was REALLY IN TO HER ROLE!!!  lol  She was a fabulous dancer and her face was so animated.  I couldn't take my eyes off of her.....she stole the show! Unfortunately, it was almost impossible to get a picture of her, as she was always on the move.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They had the kids all come together so parents could get pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In honor of Christmas.....time for antlers!



Yay for Phineas and Ferb! It's a family favorite and DS7 is obsessed with it. I am looking forward to seeing the show and it's nice to know they have pre-show entertainment too.

I was kind of hoping the show would be a surprise for the kids, but I got the Disneyland Explorer app on my iPad and the kids have been all over it lately!

PHXscuba


----------



## DizNee Luver

PHXscuba said:


> Yay for Phineas and Ferb! It's a family favorite and DS7 is obsessed with it. I am looking forward to seeing the show and it's nice to know they have pre-show entertainment too.
> 
> I was kind of hoping the show would be a surprise for the kids, but I got the Disneyland Explorer app on my iPad and the kids have been all over it lately!
> 
> PHXscuba



Check the daily schedule for show times.  I don't know if they always have the entertainment prior to their show or we got lucky??!!  Super fun show to watch and tap your foot too.  We ALL love Phineas & Ferb!!


----------



## nicholaseck

DizNee Luver said:


> I figured you'd like that.......since they employee you!!! Too bad it wasn't the Disneyland one......lol



All good. Just bummed I don't get my employee discount on drinks. Will be expensive.


----------



## Trentmom

Glad you got the pins you were looking for

Mater looked so cute with his Santa hat on 


Phineas and Ferb show looks like a lot of fun. Looks like Addy was having a great time


----------



## Markie Mouse

Great update.  Great pics again! i especially like the ones in the Elias & Co.  Thats one we have never done our trips is explore all the shops.  I like the interior aesthetics.  Am I just being a scrooge or is it weird seeing all those starbucks stores in DLR?  Oh well, I guess I'll finally drink coffee there again.


----------



## DizNee Luver

nicholaseck said:


> All good. Just bummed I don't get my employee discount on drinks. Will be expensive.



LOL......I guess you'll have to try something else to drink!! 



Trentmom said:


> Glad you got the pins you were looking for
> 
> Mater looked so cute with his Santa hat on
> 
> 
> Phineas and Ferb show looks like a lot of fun. Looks like Addy was having a great time



I should have gotten pics of the pins....one I gave away but if I remember....I'll get a pic of mine.

I loved Mater with the hat on.....cute!!

Addy loved getting picked to go out & dance.  She tried really hard to imitate the dancing they were doing.  Fun show! 



Markie Mouse said:


> Great update.  Great pics again! i especially like the ones in the Elias & Co.  Thats one we have never done our trips is explore all the shops.  I like the interior aesthetics.  Am I just being a scrooge or is it weird seeing all those starbucks stores in DLR?  Oh well, I guess I'll finally drink coffee there again.



Disney doesn't skimp on the details.....even in the stores.  I'm always amazed at all the little touches in every corner!!

A lot of people are unsure about their feelings of Starbucks being introduced into the parks....ike I said, I'm not a coffee drinker.....so I don't really have an opinion on it.


----------



## yupikgal

Whew! I finally got a chance to finish your tr Laurie! It took me DAYS because I work full time so I would put a shortcut on my desktop & pick up where I left off in the evenings or weekends.  I even read it a couple of times during my short lunches (I get 1/2 hr, but we get off at 430, so I don't mind) 

I enjoyed reading and reliving the memories, especially since I had just been there the week before you. I didn't take 1/2 as many of the pics though, you and Mike have such a good eye for details and I love the close ups! There is so much to take in when you're there, most times we miss those things! 

Your kids are so adorable, I loved the dresses the girls wore to Goofy's, how nice that you got to go to more than one character meal with them!  I am going to leave it up to Ian & Chloe (my son and his girlfriend) when we go in June, but I'm hoping they choose Minnie & Friends breakfast @ the Plaza Inn, because Ian has been to Goofy's, although either one would be good!

I'm so excited for you and Mike's 30th anniversary trip to WDW!! Can't wait to see the pics from that!! I look forward to Theron and I doing the same thing someday, but we are just celebrating our 22nd this year, on April 12th. Our 25th is in 3 years, so maybe that is what we'll do then! I would love to go during the Flower & Garden Festival since we've never been.  We have been during the Food & Wine Festival, which is so much fun!  

As I'm laying here listening to the winter wind outside, I'm dreaming of June when we are heading down to the Happiest Place on Earth! 

Thank you for allowing us to live vicariously through you with your wonderful TR.  I sure enjoyed every minute of it!  I just booked one of my sisters, her husband, her oldest daughter and their granddaughter in a room for 5 nights, premium concierge view no less, at the DL hotel!  I sure wish I was going!  They are going next month.  We have 17 weeks and 4 days! (vacation app)

Have a MAGICAL weekend! 
Kelly


----------



## DizNee Luver

yupikgal said:


> Whew! I finally got a chance to finish your tr Laurie! It took me DAYS because I work full time so I would put a shortcut on my desktop & pick up where I left off in the evenings or weekends.  I even read it a couple of times during my short lunches (I get 1/2 hr, but we get off at 430, so I don't mind)
> 
> I enjoyed reading and reliving the memories, especially since I had just been there the week before you. I didn't take 1/2 as many of the pics though, you and Mike have such a good eye for details and I love the close ups! There is so much to take in when you're there, most times we miss those things!
> 
> Your kids are so adorable, I loved the dresses the girls wore to Goofy's, how nice that you got to go to more than one character meal with them!  I am going to leave it up to Ian & Chloe (my son and his girlfriend) when we go in June, but I'm hoping they choose Minnie & Friends breakfast @ the Plaza Inn, because Ian has been to Goofy's, although either one would be good!
> 
> I'm so excited for you and Mike's 30th anniversary trip to WDW!! Can't wait to see the pics from that!! I look forward to Theron and I doing the same thing someday, but we are just celebrating our 22nd this year, on April 12th. Our 25th is in 3 years, so maybe that is what we'll do then! I would love to go during the Flower & Garden Festival since we've never been.  We have been during the Food & Wine Festival, which is so much fun!
> 
> As I'm laying here listening to the winter wind outside, I'm dreaming of June when we are heading down to the Happiest Place on Earth!
> 
> Thank you for allowing us to live vicariously through you with your wonderful TR.  I sure enjoyed every minute of it!  I just booked one of my sisters, her husband, her oldest daughter and their granddaughter in a room for 5 nights, premium concierge view no less, at the DL hotel!  I sure wish I was going!  They are going next month.  We have 17 weeks and 4 days! (vacation app)
> 
> Have a MAGICAL weekend!
> Kelly



We love the character meals....I would have done all 5 if I could have talked the family into doing the Ariel's Princess one for a dinner.  Love the dinner's at that restaurant!!

June will get here before you know it!!!  I mean January is already over!!  Not sure where it went....... 

I'm heading out in about 3 1/2 wks so mine will be here FAST!!!!  Looking forward to spending time with Nick & Marie!


----------



## nicholaseck

DizNee Luver said:


> Looking forward to spending time with Nick & Marie!


----------



## DizNee Luver

A little break from the Trip Report to share our Disney Movie Night!!!!!

Derek had mentioned he missed our movie nights when he was in Florida and wanted to do Tangled.  So I started looking at things we could do......problem was, most of it was for girl parties.....not really fitting for covering all the ages we have in our house.  So this took some time to get organized.........but worth the wait!!

Here's the Itinerary & Menu for tonight!!






First up was the Tangled Trivia.  I had 25 questions I found on the internet and each question had 4 choices.  I gave each person 4 note cards with an "A", "B", "C" and "D".  I'd ask the question and they'd show the card to answer.  Tyler was the only one that went 25 for 25!!


























Next up was dinner.  Flynn's Oktoberfest (since the story is based in Germany)






Rapunzel's Braided Pretzels






Maximus' Apple(sauce) & Mother Gothel's Grapes






Attila the Thug's Cupcakes






YUM






After dinner it was time to sit and watch the movie.  Unfortunately, Michayla has come down with the flu......poor baby!











Watching the movie.


----------



## kaoden39

Too cute! I have a feeling Tyler likes Tangled!


----------



## DizNee Luver

When we finished the movie, we played a version of "Pin the Tail on the Donkey".  Ours was hit Flynn Ryder in the head with a frying pan.  Here's my attempt at free handing Flynn's Wanted poster.........






I drew a circle to be where we aimed and we started with the youngest to the oldest.  Here's Shyann.






Then Addy.






Sorry for the blurry pic of Anthony, but he had just put the frying pan on me (I was standing off to the right of the target......lol)






Next up was Derek.






Then Tyler's turn.






My turn.






Then dads.






Dad & Derek were the closest but we think Dad had more of the "circle" covered.






To finish up the night, it was time for Attila the Thug's cupcakes (marble cupcakes with chocolate/marshmallow frosting.....yummo!!)  Shy had a rice krispy bar with frosting on it.































Another fun movie night & the kids were thanking me for doing another one.  It's been a while since we did one.


----------



## DizNee Luver

kaoden39 said:


> Too cute! I have a feeling Tyler likes Tangled!



I think so!!


----------



## kaoden39

How fun!


----------



## DizNee Luver

kaoden39 said:


> How fun!



 It really was!!!


----------



## Sherry E

I don't know how you can get through the day without every child you ever meet wanting to live in your house!  You and Mike are such amazing parents, and you make things so fun for your kids - I just picture that any other kids (friends of your kids or schoolmates or whomever) you come across would automatically want to live with you!  

Even if there were no trips to DLR (which is a terrible thought, I know), the clever and imaginative movie nights alone are amazing!  The fact that you put so much thought and careful planning into the movie theme nights, right down to getting the perfect themed tableware, labels or accessories, giving the food themed names, etc., is just incredible.  

You would actually make a fantastic party/event planner for all age groups, I think!  You've got exactly the right skills to put incredible themed parties together. 

And then there is the Camp, which the kids so clearly enjoy.  You've definitely got to be the  "Fun Mommy" out of all the mommies you know. I can't see how anyone else could compare.

Refresh my memory - first, you've got the Nick/Marie/Divas trip fast approaching.  Then, you and Mike are going to aim for a WDW trip early next year, for 2 weeks, correct?  Will that WDW trip take place during the Flower & Garden Festival?

And finally, in between your Diva trip and your hopeful WDW trip, you don't anticipate that you will be going back to DLR for the holidays or anything else in 2013 (short of a sudden windfall)?  That will be sad, although I certainly understand all too well how it hard it is to pull those trips off when there is no $$$ to go around.  And it's not like you live close enough to DLR where that you could just pop over for a day trip and go home.  It would have to be a fully planned vacation.

Also, good luck with the housing situation later this year - I hope you all are able to find the perfect place to live.  I just wish it was not happening so soon after you moved into your current house!


----------



## mnmrmustard

Hey Laurie!  Here I am playing catch-up again.

Loved the parade pics, especially the toy soldiers - I've always liked them.  Pooh and Tigger were very cute on the sleds.  Awww, Eyeore's sled broke.  And thank you for the pics of Lady Tremaine, Druzella, and Anistasia - they are some of my favs with their flair for overacting 

Nice to see some of the princesses out walking instead of being trapped on floats.  And yay for all 7 dwarves!  Quite the float for Santa - and vavavoom on his helpers walking behind him!

I love everyone's smiles on BTMRR! 

Glad you found a doll you liked and got it signed.  Cute Snow White collection and I liked the Brave doll next to them 

Nice shots around Condor Air - I had never noticed the flight schedule.  I had also never seen the Minnie's Fly Girls routine, it looked like fun.  Thank you for all of the detail pics in the shops - I haven't seen a lot of that yet.

No, I had never noticed that was a bouy!

I'm glad the twins enjoyed the trashcan routine.  They are a kick 

So cool that Phineas and Ferb did that dance right in front of you guys!  

Your Tangled night looked like a great success.  I'm amazed at all you put into your movie nights - I know your family will have a lot of great memories of them.

Looking forward to more!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Sherry E said:


> I don't know how you can get through the day without every child you ever meet wanting to live in your house!  You and Mike are such amazing parents, and you make things so fun for your kids - I just picture that any other kids (friends of your kids or schoolmates or whomever) you come across would automatically want to live with you!
> 
> Even if there were no trips to DLR (which is a terrible thought, I know), the clever and imaginative movie nights alone are amazing!  The fact that you put so much thought and careful planning into the movie theme nights, right down to getting the perfect themed tableware, labels or accessories, giving the food themed names, etc., is just incredible.
> 
> You would actually make a fantastic party/event planner for all age groups, I think!  You've got exactly the right skills to put incredible themed parties together.
> 
> And then there is the Camp, which the kids so clearly enjoy.  You've definitely got to be the  "Fun Mommy" out of all the mommies you know. I can't see how anyone else could compare.
> 
> Refresh my memory - first, you've got the Nick/Marie/Divas trip fast approaching.  Then, you and Mike are going to aim for a WDW trip early next year, for 2 weeks, correct?  Will that WDW trip take place during the Flower & Garden Festival?
> 
> And finally, in between your Diva trip and your hopeful WDW trip, you don't anticipate that you will be going back to DLR for the holidays or anything else in 2013 (short of a sudden windfall)?  That will be sad, although I certainly understand all too well how it hard it is to pull those trips off when there is no $$$ to go around.  And it's not like you live close enough to DLR where that you could just pop over for a day trip and go home.  It would have to be a fully planned vacation.
> 
> Also, good luck with the housing situation later this year - I hope you all are able to find the perfect place to live.  I just wish it was not happening so soon after you moved into your current house!



Funny you mentioned party planner.....at one point I really wanted to become a wedding planner!!  I think I'm trying to make up for the kids not getting birthday parties.  The boys did when they were little, but the 4 younger ones haven't really had one.....partly because they don't seem to have a lot of friends and sending open invites to their entire class never worked for me.  (you can't send invites for a couple kids, you have to send to the entire class).  So we try to make some special nights for them.  I love doing them and it gives me that Disney pick me up!!

Yes, I'm taking Nick & Marie the 27th of February thru March 3 or 4 (depending on flight costs) and then Mike & I are hoping to go late January or early February to WDW for our 30th Anniversary.  I do have a possible September quickie trip but that's all up in the air....especially since the person I was going to be meeting up with is in poor health in the hospital & could be there 2-4 months.  Other than that.....no holiday plans for the parks.

I'm hoping we luck out and find a great house like this one when time comes......makes me nervous since we really want to stay in this school district.  I'm tired of moving the kids around.  Doesn't help in the making friends department.   Besides, I'm thrilled with the help the twins are getting!



mnmrmustard said:


> Hey Laurie!  Here I am playing catch-up again.
> 
> Loved the parade pics, especially the toy soldiers - I've always liked them.  Pooh and Tigger were very cute on the sleds.  Awww, Eyeore's sled broke.  And thank you for the pics of Lady Tremaine, Druzella, and Anistasia - they are some of my favs with their flair for overacting
> 
> Nice to see some of the princesses out walking instead of being trapped on floats.  And yay for all 7 dwarves!  Quite the float for Santa - and vavavoom on his helpers walking behind him!
> 
> I love everyone's smiles on BTMRR!
> 
> Glad you found a doll you liked and got it signed.  Cute Snow White collection and I liked the Brave doll next to them
> 
> Nice shots around Condor Air - I had never noticed the flight schedule.  I had also never seen the Minnie's Fly Girls routine, it looked like fun.  Thank you for all of the detail pics in the shops - I haven't seen a lot of that yet.
> 
> No, I had never noticed that was a bouy!
> 
> I'm glad the twins enjoyed the trashcan routine.  They are a kick
> 
> So cool that Phineas and Ferb did that dance right in front of you guys!
> 
> Your Tangled night looked like a great success.  I'm amazed at all you put into your movie nights - I know your family will have a lot of great memories of them.
> 
> Looking forward to more!



Love the Toy Soldiers & the Evil Steps!!!  I used to do the plays at Enchanted Forest (outside of Salem) and played an evil step-sister.  I could still so do that part!!!! (of course at my age, they'd need me to do the step-mother.....lol)

I'm thinking the Brave/Merida doll is probably the newest to her collection.  They all are pretty amazing!

We were waiting for the Phineas & Ferb show and Mike goes......"have you ever really looked at that"?  (pointing to the buoy)  I said yes, "did you know it was shaped like a buoy"?  Yup, I did..........

We got there early for the show so we would be in front of where they would be dancing.  Kids loved it!!

Movie nights are a lot of fun!!!


----------



## Trentmom

Tangled Night looked like a fun time.

Yummy food and fun activities for sure 

Those cupcakes looked so good


----------



## kelmac284

Oh man Laurie I must have missed about you having to move.  That stinks.  Love the new pics though.


----------



## Sherry E

DizNee Luver said:


> Funny you mentioned party planner.....at one point I really wanted to become a wedding planner!!  I think I'm trying to make up for the kids not getting birthday parties.  The boys did when they were little, but the 4 younger ones haven't really had one.....partly because they don't seem to have a lot of friends and sending open invites to their entire class never worked for me.  (you can't send invites for a couple kids, you have to send to the entire class).  So we try to make some special nights for them.  I love doing them and it gives me that Disney pick me up!!
> 
> Yes, I'm taking Nick & Marie the 27th of February thru March 3 or 4 (depending on flight costs) and then Mike & I are hoping to go late January or early February to WDW for our 30th Anniversary.  I do have a possible September quickie trip but that's all up in the air....especially since the person I was going to be meeting up with is in poor health in the hospital & could be there 2-4 months.  Other than that.....no holiday plans for the parks.
> 
> I'm hoping we luck out and find a great house like this one when time comes......makes me nervous since we really want to stay in this school district.  I'm tired of moving the kids around.  Doesn't help in the making friends department.   Besides, I'm thrilled with the help the twins are getting!



Yes, the school district is extremely important.  I don't even have kids but I know how crucial it is to be able to have some sort of stability and consistency for kids - they need to be able to get used to people, make a core group of friends, get comfortable, etc.

I hope you find an even better house - although I know you had grown to love your current one.  From all the photos I saw of your home and the overall area, it looked wonderful...and snowy!  And your neighbors are so great!  They were all bringing you treats and baked goods when you moved in.

Wedding planning!  Yes!  That too!  Any kind of party or special event planning would be something that you'd be so great at!  There are probably all kinds of people - friends, family, employers - who want to throw fun, themed parties and events and either don't have the time to do it, don't have the patience, don't have the creativity/imagination to do it, OR they hire some over-the-top expensive party planners who probably make it impersonal or way too outrageous.  Of course, with the right budget maybe outrageous is not so bad, but I think you'd be really great at personalizing events like that and making them special.

I hope you get your quickie September trip in (I know that you probably consider "quickie" to be like 3 days or something), but whether or not it works out I will let you know if it looks like I am doing another Christmas/holiday hotel stay this year - and maybe you can join me if I do!  Right now it doesn't look too promising as far as a multi-night stay (short of a miracle happening), but...stranger things have happened, so I won't be too hasty in ruling it out!  There are probably about 7 months to go before I would make the final decision on whether or not I could swing it, and probably 8 months to go before I would have to book it.


----------



## DizNee Luver

Trentmom said:


> Tangled Night looked like a fun time.
> 
> Yummy food and fun activities for sure
> 
> Those cupcakes looked so good



It was fun!!  It was such an easy dinner to put together and super tasty!  I loved the chocolate/marshmallow frosting.  It's one of those kinds you add the mix in.  So simple but super delicious!!



kelmac284 said:


> Oh man Laurie I must have missed about you having to move.  That stinks.  Love the new pics though.



It does stink.....we're good until November but when our lease is up, the owners want to put the house on the market again.  I refuse to live in a house that's being shown.  Don't want total strangers going thru my house!!  We were hoping for (and had asked originally) a LONG term lease because it's just not good to keep moving the twins from place to place and hard on the other kids to uproot neighborhoods & such.  Problem is, we live in a town of 4000......gonna be hard to find a place big enough & affordable in our same school district.



Sherry E said:


> Yes, the school district is extremely important.  I don't even have kids but I know how crucial it is to be able to have some sort of stability and consistency for kids - they need to be able to get used to people, make a core group of friends, get comfortable, etc.
> 
> I hope you find an even better house - although I know you had grown to love your current one.  From all the photos I saw of your home and the overall area, it looked wonderful...and snowy!  And your neighbors are so great!  They were all bringing you treats and baked goods when you moved in.
> 
> Wedding planning!  Yes!  That too!  Any kind of party or special event planning would be something that you'd be so great at!  There are probably all kinds of people - friends, family, employers - who want to throw fun, themed parties and events and either don't have the time to do it, don't have the patience, don't have the creativity/imagination to do it, OR they hire some over-the-top expensive party planners who probably make it impersonal or way too outrageous.  Of course, with the right budget maybe outrageous is not so bad, but I think you'd be really great at personalizing events like that and making them special.
> 
> I hope you get your quickie September trip in (I know that you probably consider "quickie" to be like 3 days or something), but whether or not it works out I will let you know if it looks like I am doing another Christmas/holiday hotel stay this year - and maybe you can join me if I do!  Right now it doesn't look too promising as far as a multi-night stay (short of a miracle happening), but...stranger things have happened, so I won't be too hasty in ruling it out!  There are probably about 7 months to go before I would make the final decision on whether or not I could swing it, and probably 8 months to go before I would have to book it.



I'll be lucky to get the September trip in but pretty sure a holiday trip would be out of the question.....especially if Mike & I get to do the WDW trip early 2014.  Hopefully you'll get to return though!!


----------



## debrapagliasotti

Fun dinner & Disney movie night! We did Tangled a while back, so I was curious to see what you guys did for that movie.

We actually just did dinner & Disney movie night on Friday as well. Our 2nd one since we have been back from WDW.


----------



## DizNee Luver

debrapagliasotti said:


> Fun dinner & Disney movie night! We did Tangled a while back, so I was curious to see what you guys did for that movie.
> 
> We actually just did dinner & Disney movie night on Friday as well. Our 2nd one since we have been back from WDW.



Nice!!  What did you guys do & eat for yours (if you posted it, send me the link)?!!  It's been a while since we had done one.  It was time!!


----------



## DnA2010

Movie night looks wonderful! We really are due for another one! Might steal some of your Tangled ideas   

Looking forward to the next update  the great photos break up my long day at work!


----------



## DizNee Luver

DnA2010 said:


> Movie night looks wonderful! We really are due for another one! Might steal some of your Tangled ideas
> 
> Looking forward to the next update  the great photos break up my long day at work!



Feel free to use any ideas you want.....I went online to get most of mine.....piecing things together.

Was planning on posting more pics today.....but ended up working on my upcoming trip since we got our fed. tax refund back.  So been busy making arrangements!


----------



## DnA2010

Good news on the tax return! I haven't even got all my stuff from my former employer from last year to do my return!

Look forward to more updates on the trips!


----------



## DizNee Luver

DnA2010 said:


> Good news on the tax return! I haven't even got all my stuff from my former employer from last year to do my return!
> 
> Look forward to more updates on the trips!



We only had the one to get and as soon as we did, Mike went online.  We originally were told anytime between the 9th and 19th......the 19th would have given me a heart attack....since most things depended on me needing the money when booking!!


----------



## kelmac284

Oh man Laurie I am so sorry.  That's what sucks about renting is being at the whim of the owners.  I am so sorry.  I will pray for you that something amazing comes along.  Glad you got your refund.  I got mine as well but all my state went to bills and I have to put my Fed in Savings to buy a new car this summer.  So NO extra money for me this year.  Oh well nothing else new LOL


----------



## DizNee Luver

kelmac284 said:


> Oh man Laurie I am so sorry.  That's what sucks about renting is being at the whim of the owners.  I am so sorry.  I will pray for you that something amazing comes along.  Glad you got your refund.  I got mine as well but all my state went to bills and I have to put my Fed in Savings to buy a new car this summer.  So NO extra money for me this year.  Oh well nothing else new LOL



Yeah, it sucks.....but that's the game of renting!  We'll just be on the look out & have everyone we know in the area keeping an ear out as well!!


----------



## Teki

woo hoo all caught up again. Totally agree with you about the Matterhorn! I remember how really upset Austin was that our group couldn't all sit in the same car but at least we could ride it , Love all your pics and info you always write the best TR's!


----------



## Markie Mouse

Wow, I love the Disney Movie Night.  Have you done a Princess and The Frog Night?  I could imagine, Jambalya, Gumbo, Po' Boy's and for Desert beignet's!  Very creative.  Do you know anyone else who does those??? We usually just watch the new releases but no themed dinner.  You mind if I borrow some magic?


----------



## DizNee Luver

Teki said:


> woo hoo all caught up again. Totally agree with you about the Matterhorn! I remember how really upset Austin was that our group couldn't all sit in the same car but at least we could ride it , Love all your pics and info you always write the best TR's!



Thanx Sid!! 



Markie Mouse said:


> Wow, I love the Disney Movie Night.  Have you done a Princess and The Frog Night?  I could imagine, Jambalya, Gumbo, Po' Boy's and for Desert beignet's!  Very creative.  Do you know anyone else who does those??? We usually just watch the new releases but no themed dinner.  You mind if I borrow some magic?



We haven't done that one yet.....we've done Lilo-n-Stitch, Chicken Little, Monster's Inc and now Tangled.  You're right......Princess & the Frog would be a fun one.  Mike makes a mean Gumbo and Shrimp Po Boys.  He's even made Beignets........so that would be a good one!!!

Feel free to use any of the ideas you want.  There is a thread on the DIS for themed movie nights~~Here


----------



## Markie Mouse

DizNee Luver said:


> Thanx Sid!!
> 
> 
> 
> We haven't done that one yet.....we've done Lilo-n-Stitch, Chicken Little, Monster's Inc and now Tangled.  You're right......Princess & the Frog would be a fun one.  Mike makes a mean Gumbo and Shrimp Po Boys.  He's even made Beignets........so that would be a good one!!!
> 
> Feel free to use any of the ideas you want.  There is a thread on the DIS for themed movie nights~~Here



Awesome!  I will have to take pictures if we do one and I'll let you know.  We are waiting to see if my wife is able to take time off from her new job.  That is what is holding up us confirming a trip to the land, if we can't go, this is a good way to get some magic until we can go.  Thanks again.


----------



## DnA2010

That thread is excellent! Thanks!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Markie Mouse said:


> Awesome!  I will have to take pictures if we do one and I'll let you know.  We are waiting to see if my wife is able to take time off from her new job.  That is what is holding up us confirming a trip to the land, if we can't go, this is a good way to get some magic until we can go.  Thanks again.





DnA2010 said:


> That thread is excellent! Thanks!!



The thread gives you lots of ideas.....so fun!!!  Please do let me know if you do one.....I would love to see the pics!!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

After taking a bit of a break with sick kids.....I figured I should get back to this report!!

After we watched the Phineas and Ferb show, we headed back to CarsLand.  We went to use our FP for Radiator Springs Racers but it was broke down, so we let Mike get pictures from around the area, now that the lights were coming on.  (the rest of us found a place to go sit & feed Michayla.











A couple different settings on the camera.....I like both versions:











Mator!






The signs behind Flo's V-8 Cafe (also an area you can see the racers speed by).































More pics of the rock formations around the racers.


----------



## DizNee Luver

More neon.......






Different settings again:











Red!!














































Different Settings again....











Pretty!!
















At this point, we heard a familiar sound of the racers on the track....so we headed back to get in line.


----------



## DizNee Luver

Here's our FP's for Radiator Springs Racers.






We headed through the line and sent off to the wheelchair line.  We had a car being loaded & a group of 3 in front of us.....so our wait shouldn't be too long.  






Then we hear that un-favorable announcement that the ride is down.  We all waited, hoping it would get going again.  As we waited, more pics were taken.











Well, the CM's started letting us know that it could be a while before it would be up and running again.  We asked if we could wait, just in case.  (besides, it was pouring out right now). 











The CM's said we could wait if we wanted, but it could take up to an hour (or more).....we had a 7pm dinner ressie so we had time to kill.  So we hung out and got a few more pics.































The CM's were great and chatted with us for quite a while.  Unfortunately, after waiting 45 minutes or so.....word came to the CM's that this was an extensive break down and they were unsure when (or if) it would reopen that night.  So since we were pretty much the only ones left in the wheelchair line.....they gave us 2 FP's (both good for 6 people) to ride any ride in DCA.  Unfortunately, this was our last day in the park & it was not likely we would come back after dinner.  Since we had told them that.....he also gave me 2 FP's (both good for 6 people) that are dated OPEN for us to use in the future.  So I have those FP's that I'll be taking to DL at the end of the month to use!!

So we headed out into the rain & made our way back out of CarsLand.


----------



## DizNee Luver

We walked onto Buena Vista Street and headed towards the exit.






We sent Mike inside the Carthay Circle Restaurant to see if he could get a picture of the gingerbread house in there......it was a Snow White themed one.






And.....since he was in there, he got a couple more pics (unfortunately.....nothing from the actual restaurant)











The Christmas Tree~~


























Goodbye Disney California Adventure Park.....until we see you again!!











We headed into Downtown Disney.






The tower on top of Tortilla Jo's.






We checked in for our dinner reservation at Ralph Brennan's Jazz Kitchen.  This is a restaurant Mike & I discovered during our anniversary trip.  Love this place!!!  Well.......that is until tonight.  We were damp from being out in the rain and we are seated outside.  They have heaters out there.....but most of the time, they turned off......so we sat shivering in our wet clothes in the cold.  I can't blame the restaurant for us being damp.....I also think on a warm evening.....sitting outside would be nice for our group.......but on a cold night, when they seemed to be short staffed and had issues with the heaters......it made for a not very nice experience.






Shortly after being seated, our waitress came by and got our drink orders.  We also said we'd need to talk with someone regarding food allergies.  We also requested the heaters be turned on.  The manager came by and spoke with us about Shy's allergies and gave us suggestions and we asked about certain things we knew she'd eat.  He turned the heaters on and left.  About 20 minutes later, our drinks show up.  She tells us she'll be back in a minute to take our order.  So we wait........  After about 10 minutes, she comes back and gets our food order.  Then we wait & wait & wait & wait.  I was ready to leave as my fibromyalgia wasn't liking me & I was in pain from the cold (the heaters were off most of the time we were there).  I think about an hour after being seated......we get our food.

Shy's food:






Addy & Anthony:











I got the crab cake appetizer and the Soup 1-1-1:











I don't remember what Ty or Mike had:











I also ordered the fried green tomatoes for the adults to share.






Ok.....so the food is served & we all go to eat it and it's already getting cold.  My soups were steaming, but I pull off a spoon full and it's cold by the time it hit my mouth.  Everyone was having the same problem.....it was cold enough to be cooling off the food.  One of the soups I had was burnt....tasted like eating charcoal....ick!

So now we're tired, cold, wet & our food is cold.   We were done & ready to go.  Finding our waitress so we could pay and go was also a long drawn out process.  We finally had Tyler take the 4 kids back to the hotel while Mike & I waited it out.  This was our MOST EXPENSIVE MEAL and not worth it!!  Our poor waitress was running all over the place and I think the few of us banished to the patio were sometimes forgotten and ignored.  Mike & I finally took our bill inside to be dealt with.

I can't tell you how disappointed we were this time.....it will be a long time before I go back.  Seating people outside when the temp is in the middle to low 40's is not good business......especially if your heaters don't like to stay on and you're not having someone monitoring them.  You also should have a waitress/waiter assigned to work just these tables.  You're the furthest away from the kitchen and drinks.......so you need someone that can stay on top of that.  I can't tell you if the food was decent or not......it was cold.  Usually our meals here are worth the extra money.

PS:  The Banana's Foster's is no longer on the dessert menu!!! 

We headed back to the hotel.....but first stopping at Tortilla Jo's to get our dinner ressie the next night moved ahead & make sure it's noted NOT TO GIVE US AN OUTSIDE TABLE!!!! lol

We got back up to the room to watch the 2nd showing of WoC.  Everyone was in PJ's, the heat was turned up in the room & we called it a night.


----------



## kaoden39

Laurie, did you send an email to Ralph Brennan's? I would. They need to know. They are in the hospitality business and that was not hospitable at all.


----------



## DizNee Luver

kaoden39 said:


> Laurie, did you send an email to Ralph Brennan's? I would. They need to know. They are in the hospitality business and that was not hospitable at all.



I didn't.....I should have, but had to deal with the wax museum tickets when we got home and since that's the one that had money tied to it.....that's where my energies went!!


----------



## kaoden39

DizNee Luver said:


> I didn't.....I should have, but had to deal with the wax museum tickets when we got home and since that's the one that had money tied to it.....that's where my energies went!!




I might still do it if I was you. They survive on their reputation and word of mouth.


----------



## DizNee Luver

kaoden39 said:


> I might still do it if I was you. They survive on their reputation and word of mouth.



Who knows.....maybe I'll stop by there in a couple weeks and share my thoughts with a manager.  I know we mentioned it to the gals on the way out......"ahh, I'm sorry......."


----------



## kaoden39

DizNee Luver said:


> Who knows.....maybe I'll stop by there in a couple weeks and share my thoughts with a manager.  I know we mentioned it to the gals on the way out......"ahh, I'm sorry......."




Nothing like empty platitudes. It never fails to amaze me that apologies rolls off of some peoples tongues like it's nothing. Wouldn't hurt to stop by and see the manager.


----------



## DizNee Luver

kaoden39 said:


> Nothing like empty platitudes. It never fails to amaze me that apologies rolls off of some peoples tongues like it's nothing. Wouldn't hurt to stop by and see the manager.



It's not their business, so they don't care.......


----------



## Trentmom

Love all the pics of Cars Land. Looks so pretty at night

That stinks you had such an awful experience at that restaurant.


----------



## DizNee Luver

Trentmom said:


> Love all the pics of Cars Land. Looks so pretty at night
> 
> That stinks you had such an awful experience at that restaurant.



It is neat at night with all the neon glow!!!

It is a disappointment, especially since it's always been a highlight on our trip!


----------



## DnA2010

Sorry your meal was so crappy...I know what you mean about just wanting to get out of there...having worked in restaurants for so long I do to try to always talk to the manager if we have bad meals as, having been a restaurant manager as well as a server, I would have much rather known about the problem rather than have the customer go away unhappy...look at the side affects of your bad meal, now many of us will def think twice before going there 

Looking forward to the next update


----------



## Markie Mouse

I would like to let you know, your TR has inspired me to switch to PPH instead of DLR due to the amazing view.  I feel if I'm paying top dollar per night I don't want to be looking at a parking lot or a micro Matterhorn but get a view like yours.  Did you have to request a view like that or if I pay for premium view will they all be like that?


----------



## nicholaseck

Markie Mouse said:


> I would like to let you know, your TR has inspired me to switch to PPH instead of DLR due to the amazing view.  I feel if I'm paying top dollar per night I don't want to be looking at a parking lot or a micro Matterhorn but get a view like yours.  Did you have to request a view like that or if I pay for premium view will they all be like that?



As long as you ask for park view, you will get a room with a nice view of California Adventure. That is what my mom (Diznee Luver) has booked for our trip at the end of the month. She said that the view is wonderful. You can watch the World of Color from your room and the music is piped in through the TV in the room.


----------



## DizNee Luver

DnA2010 said:


> Sorry your meal was so crappy...I know what you mean about just wanting to get out of there...having worked in restaurants for so long I do to try to always talk to the manager if we have bad meals as, having been a restaurant manager as well as a server, I would have much rather known about the problem rather than have the customer go away unhappy...look at the side affects of your bad meal, now many of us will def think twice before going there
> 
> Looking forward to the next update



That's true, we really should brought it up right then & there.....but we were miserable and just wanted to get back to our room to warm up.



Markie Mouse said:


> I would like to let you know, your TR has inspired me to switch to PPH instead of DLR due to the amazing view.  I feel if I'm paying top dollar per night I don't want to be looking at a parking lot or a micro Matterhorn but get a view like yours.  Did you have to request a view like that or if I pay for premium view will they all be like that?





nicholaseck said:


> As long as you ask for park view, you will get a room with a nice view of California Adventure. That is what my mom (Diznee Luver) has booked for our trip at the end of the month. She said that the view is wonderful. You can watch the World of Color from your room and the music is piped in through the TV in the room.



Thanx Nick for answering........just book the Theme Park View rooms and you'll get to see that view every day (and night).  The WoC show is simulcast on the tv, so you can watch from your room but also hear the music.  (make sure you turn your lights off for the best viewing)  I hope you'll love it as much as my family does!!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

I wanted to apologize for my absence.....my mom ended up in the hospital and it took us all off guard.  She's got an infection in her intestines and also had a bad reaction to a medicine she was given.  She's much better, but still has a few days in the hospital I'm guessing.  I've been driving up to see her (she's about an hour away)......so I've been offline quite a bit.


----------



## Trentmom

No worries Laurie. I am glad she is doing better and hope she is out soon


----------



## DizNee Luver

Trentmom said:


> No worries Laurie. I am glad she is doing better and hope she is out soon



  Thanx Kelly!!!


----------



## RI Disney Star

DizNee Luver said:


> I wanted to apologize for my absence.....my mom ended up in the hospital and it took us all off guard.  She's got an infection in her intestines and also had a bad reaction to a medicine she was given.  She's much better, but still has a few days in the hospital I'm guessing.  I've been driving up to see her (she's about an hour away)......so I've been offline quite a bit.



Glad to hear she is doing much better.  Intestinal issues are never easy.  Hoping she continues to get better and goes home soon.

Beth


----------



## DizNee Luver

RI Disney Star said:


> Glad to hear she is doing much better.  Intestinal issues are never easy.  Hoping she continues to get better and goes home soon.
> 
> Beth



Thank You Beth!!


----------



## DnA2010

Sorry to hear your Mom is ill Laurie, I hope she is feeling better soon


----------



## DizNee Luver

DnA2010 said:


> Sorry to hear your Mom is ill Laurie, I hope she is feeling better soon



 Thank You!!!


----------



## Pesky

DizNee Luver said:


> I wanted to apologize for my absence.....my mom ended up in the hospital and it took us all off guard.  She's got an infection in her intestines and also had a bad reaction to a medicine she was given.  She's much better, but still has a few days in the hospital I'm guessing.  I've been driving up to see her (she's about an hour away)......so I've been offline quite a bit.



Sorry to hear your mom got so sick and hope she is back to her old self soon!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Pesky said:


> Sorry to hear your mom got so sick and hope she is back to her old self soon!



Thank You so much!!!  After losing my stepmom, dad & stepdad last year.....I'm not quite ready to say goodbye yet!!  She's doing much better and is on the mend!!!


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

I love it so far!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

WDWJonasGirl said:


> I love it so far!!



Thanx Kaitlin!!!  Nice to hear from you.....it's been a while!!!


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

I saw that you guys got accepted to Camp Attitude again. That's awesome!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

WDWJonasGirl said:


> I saw that you guys got accepted to Camp Attitude again. That's awesome!!



Yes we did!!!


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

Where does Derek work at WDW?


----------



## DizNee Luver

WDWJonasGirl said:


> Where does Derek work at WDW?



Derek was doing the Disney College Program and worked at the All Star Movies Resort in the food court.  He's done & home now. (but did reapply)


----------



## Trentmom

DizNee Luver said:


> Derek was doing the Disney College Program and worked at the All Star Movies Resort in the food court.  He's done & home now. (but did reapply)



I am nosey 

Did he reapply for WDW or DL?


----------



## DizNee Luver

Trentmom said:


> I am nosey
> 
> Did he reapply for WDW or DL?



Both.....he'd go to either.  He said he'd like to go back to WDW, as he calls that his "work" park but if he goes to Disneyland, he could take his car.......lol  (he calls Disneyland his "fun" park)


----------



## DizNee Luver

We are on to Saturday, December 15th.  This is a DTD day, packing day & saying goodbye to Derek.  We were up early, as Derek's flight was first thing in the morning.  Mike took some pictures of the sun coming up over the resort/parks.


























Ally picked Derek up and took him to the airport.  Probably best, as I didn't want to make a scene......lol  At least I knew he'd be coming home in a few weeks!!

We picked up breakfast from the concierge lounge and then headed into DTD.  This is a picture of the ice rink that was set up for the holiday season.






We headed down to Build-a-Bear.  The 3 girls and me, picked out our animal.  Addy got the "Shake it Up Rabbit", Shy got Rudolph, Michayla got a rainbow bear and I got the Grinch!!
















The twins seemed interested in what they were doing!





























































We then picked out outfits:  Addy got a sparkly white sweater, skirt & boots, Shy picked out a "Doggy/Pluto" shirt & hat, Michayla got the Minnie Mouse outfit & ears and I got Grinch Christmas PJ's.


----------



## DizNee Luver

Anthony got to do Ride Makerz, where he gets to build a remote control car.  So Mike & Anthony went off to do that.














































The rest of us had gone down to the Lego store so Ty could pick out his Christmas Gift.  


























This is what Ty picked out.....the Bi-Plane.  They were out of stock and so they had to order it.  It did show up before Christmas!!






We took the kids out front so they could build & play with the Legos.
















Ty took the 4 kids and our purchases back to the hotel, as Mike & I made our way down DTD to finish our shopping at World of Disney.  On our way, we stopped to take a picture of the Jazz Kitchen Menu and the area we were seated the night before.
















We made our way to World of Disney!











We took this picture for Nick & Marie.....they love Nightmare Before Christmas!!






Kinda glad we aren't going to the parks today!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

While we were checking out of the World of Color store, I get a text from Kris/6Smiles letting me know that she's at the PPH Lobby waiting for me.  So he hightailed out of DTD and back over to the hotel.  I was getting another Dis meet up and Kris was bringing me some clothes her kids had outgrown.  When we got there, they had this HUGE duffel full of clothes!!!  I was shocked at how much she had brought to give us!!!  We are so thankful for those clothes Kris!!!!!  (I hope you check in on the Dis soon.......I haven't heard from you since New Years.....hoping everything is ok!!)











After saying our goodbyes, we took our WoD purchases and the big duffel bag up to the rooms.  (at this point, I'm thinking my tetrus skills are really going to be put to the test the next morning when it's time to pack & go.....lol)

We headed to DTD and to the Earl of Sandwich to get lunch.  The seating area was full, so we picked up our food and took it back to our rooms to eat.  OH MY GOODNESS......it's SOOOOOOOOOO Good!!!!!






These are actually off the ESPNZone as we were waiting in line (a pretty lengthy line).
















Shy got some lunch meat and fruit.






Addy got the kids grilled cheese.






Anthony got the kids pizza sandwich.






Ty got the Hawaiian BBQ.






Mike got the Full Montagu.






I got the Caprese.......it was delicious!!!!  Just look at all that mozzerella!!  Yummy!!!






We got some chips and the peppermint brownies.






The Earl of Sandwich is the best Disney Meal Deal out there......it's affordable and very tasty.  We noticed a decline in the quality and the price increases......so if you're looking for that good option.....this is your place!!

So here are our Build-a-Bear pals!











Addy seems pleased!






So remember me telling you about the one day, Child PH ticket I mistakenly had bought for Derek?  Well we decided that since Tyler had been so hopeful with the kids, that we'd offer him the ticket (upgrading it the adult ticket....$6 more) so he could go spend the afternoon (and after dinner) at the parks, running solo.  He jumped at the chance and so Mike took the ticket up to the Concierge Lounge and got Ty his ticket.  The rest of us, packed, played & relaxed in the rooms.


----------



## Markie Mouse

Wow, awesome way to end the trip for Tyler.  A whole day at DLR by yourself.  But I'm sure he deserves it.  Does he go to school and help you watch the kiddos?  So now I have to try Earl of Sandwich with all those great pics.  I'm interested in that meatball sandwich they offer.  I think I've asked you before but do you know what camera your husband uses? Or what lenses?  He takes fantastic pictures.  I think the last day of a trip seems to be the most depressing because it's the inevitable realization you have to go back to reality soon and cannot stay in Fantasyland forever. 

I haven't started my PTR but I thought I'd let you know your trip report influenced me to make some changes to my trip in June.  It made me switch my on site hotel from DH to PPH, my character meal from Ariels Grotto to Ariels Grotto and Goofy's Kitchen.  One last thing I would like to ask is, being a Disneyland trip expert by now, do you prefer using a itinerary or just winging it at the park.  Reason I'm asking is I'm going between Dreams Unlimited and Getaway today.  Dreams is about a $100 difference but they include an itinerary to maximize my experience where getawaytoday does not.


----------



## DizNee Luver

Markie Mouse said:


> Wow, awesome way to end the trip for Tyler.  A whole day at DLR by yourself.  But I'm sure he deserves it.  Does he go to school and help you watch the kiddos?  So now I have to try Earl of Sandwich with all those great pics.  I'm interested in that meatball sandwich they offer.  I think I've asked you before but do you know what camera your husband uses? Or what lenses?  He takes fantastic pictures.  I think the last day of a trip seems to be the most depressing because it's the inevitable realization you have to go back to reality soon and cannot stay in Fantasyland forever.
> 
> I haven't started my PTR but I thought I'd let you know your trip report influenced me to make some changes to my trip in June.  It made me switch my on site hotel from DH to PPH, my character meal from Ariels Grotto to Ariels Grotto and Goofy's Kitchen.  One last thing I would like to ask is, being a Disneyland trip expert by now, do you prefer using a itinerary or just winging it at the park.  Reason I'm asking is I'm going between Dreams Unlimited and Getaway today.  Dreams is about a $100 difference but they include an itinerary to maximize my experience where getawaytoday does not.



The sandwiches at Earl of Sandwich are delicious!!!  I'm not always a huge fan of sandwiches.....so for me to rave about it....that really says something about their product.

Tyler is 26, not in school anymore......but until a week ago, had been unemployed for 2 yrs (or more).......so he's home and helps with the kids.

Mike's camera is a NikonD7000 with a 18-200ml zoom lens.  

I enjoyed spending the last day relaxing, last minute shopping and watching out the window at the parks.  Ty enjoyed getting to go off alone & re-ride some favorites. He also ran into Jessica/BelleElla who we had missed earlier in the week because she was sick.

The only itinerary I use is basing things on meals & entertainment.  I never plan out my rides.  It used to be easier to do that when you could use the FP's at anytime on the same day......now (starting Monday), you have to use it during the one hour window printed on the ticket.  So I'm not sure how that will affect these "itineraries" that are put together for clients.  My best advice.....plan out your dining.......look at the schedule & decide what entertainment you want to see (which day, time) right that up for a schedule and then take advantage of FP's, getting there early and just go with the flow.


----------



## Trentmom

Love all the bears. So cute

What is the deal with a few of the workers and those winter hats they were wearing in the store? Was it cold in there ? 

Ride Makerz looks like a lot of fun 

Earl of Sandwich is great and you get a lot for your money for sure 

That was such a nice gift to give to TY. I bet he had a blast


----------



## Markie Mouse

DizNee Luver said:


> The sandwiches at Earl of Sandwich are delicious!!!  I'm not always a huge fan of sandwiches.....so for me to rave about it....that really says something about their product.Indeed, my wife worked for Jimmy Johns(sandwich shop) so I will be a tough judge
> 
> Tyler is 26, not in school anymore......but until a week ago, had been unemployed for 2 yrs (or more).......so he's home and helps with the kids.Ahhh, I went through the same thing at that age actually.  I could not get a solid job from 2009-2011.  But sounds like things are working out right?  It gets depressing and weighs on you.
> 
> Mike's camera is a NikonD7000 with a 18-200ml zoom lens.  Very nice camera
> 
> I enjoyed spending the last day relaxing, last minute shopping and watching out the window at the parks.  Ty enjoyed getting to go off alone & re-ride some favorites. He also ran into Jessica/BelleElla who we had missed earlier in the week because she was sick.Hmmm, well my last couple trips were short ones so maybe spedning a lot of time at the parks requires relaxing days in between
> 
> The only itinerary I use is basing things on meals & entertainment.  I never plan out my rides.  It used to be easier to do that when you could use the FP's at anytime on the same day......now (starting Monday), you have to use it during the one hour window printed on the ticket.  So I'm not sure how that will affect these "itineraries" that are put together for clients.  My best advice.....plan out your dining.......look at the schedule & decide what entertainment you want to see (which day, time) right that up for a schedule and then take advantage of FP's, getting there early and just go with the flow. Yeah, I'm kinda stressing about summer crowds, fastpass enforcement and what not.  But we will be there a long time this trip so your plan seems logical. The rides run all day but the shows are scheduled as well as the character meals.



BTW, thanks for sharing your awesome trip with all.  My wife has been a lurker(over my shoulder as I read) and loves your trip report.  Looking forward to more.


----------



## Teki

Your Build a bears are adorable! I love that shy likes Pluto I often feel he gets neglected! Keeping your mom in our prayers hope she is fully well again soon!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Trentmom said:


> Love all the bears. So cute
> 
> What is the deal with a few of the workers and those winter hats they were wearing in the store? Was it cold in there ?
> 
> Ride Makerz looks like a lot of fun
> 
> Earl of Sandwich is great and you get a lot for your money for sure
> 
> That was such a nice gift to give to TY. I bet he had a blast



I'm not sure why they were wearing them.....I guess because they were animals, it was appropriate Build-a-Bear attire?? 

Ty loved the bi-plane and stayed up all night to put it together....he has since taken it apart & rebuilt it a number of times (even mixing things up).




Markie Mouse said:


> BTW, thanks for sharing your awesome trip with all.  My wife has been a lurker(over my shoulder as I read) and loves your trip report.  Looking forward to more.



I've never heard of Jimmy Johns......well hopefully you'll enjoy it......money wise for the other "park" food, you will find this to be a breath of fresh air!!

Tyler's been fighting depression and of course every time you don't get the job, it just makes you feel worse.  He's training to work at Coldstone Creamery.  He's pretty excited about it and it looks like a fun place to work.  He'll get to act silly & corny as he's making your ice cream creations.

We've gone in the summer twice & found the crowds doable.  You HAVE to take advantage of those couple hours first thing in the morning.  You'll be amazed at how much you can get done before the crowds come in.  Make sure you look at the time FP returns are before getting one.....make sure it will work with your schedule.  Take afternoon breaks when it gets warm.....go swimming, shopping or relaxing in the room.  Since you'll have more time.......don't try to go from sun up to sun down......  Arrive early for parades & fireworks to get a decent spot (and keep elbows out so people won't crowd you and end up on your laps.......)   Make sure you make dining reservations....otherwise you could have very long waits.

  to your wife!!



Teki said:


> Your Build a bears are adorable! I love that shy likes Pluto I often feel he gets neglected! Keeping your mom in our prayers hope she is fully well again soon!



Shy loves Pluto......it seemed like the perfect outfit to get!!

My mom came home last night....so now she should be able to get some rest!!  Thank You!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

I'm 12 days away from my next trip to Disneyland.....if you haven't yet joined me HERE yet......please stop by!!!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Tyler was off enjoying some solo time at the parks and we were relaxing in the room.  I noticed the Phineas & Ferb show coming out of the big building and getting ready (behind the scenes).
















Some random pics of Paradise Pier from our room.































How about a couple of Disneyland from our room.











And back to Disney's California Adventure.


----------



## DizNee Luver

We had a dinner ressie at 6pm at Tortilla Jo's, so we headed over and met up with Tyler before going in to check in.  In the lobby they had a Christmas tree.....Anthony took these pictures!!
















After about a 20 minute wait, we were shown to our table.  We started out with the table-side guacamole........YUMMO!!


























Here's the menu:


























While we were waiting on our food, the all female Mariachi Band made their way to our table.











I really don't remember what everyone ordered.....but everyone seemed happy with what they got!!


























Group pic!






When we got done with dinner, we made our way through DTD and saw this horse drawn carriage out in front of Earl of Sandwich.






We went back to the hotel with the kids and Tyler returned to the park.  One of the Divas had asked if I could get her a keycard from the hotel so she could do an early entry with her son (who would have a parkhopper ticket and she has an AP).  So I waited to get a text from her and figure out a place to meet up.  She decided to have dinner at PCH Grill, so when Tracey/QueenDoOver and her son arrived, I ran downstairs to meet up with them.






After a short visit with them, I headed back upstairs where the kids were getting ready for bed.  I watched WoC one last time from our room.


----------



## DizNee Luver

These are the pics Tyler took at DCA after he went back after dinner.


----------



## Trentmom

WOW, you really had such great views from your room 

Tortilla joes looks like a fun place to eat


----------



## DizNee Luver

Trentmom said:


> WOW, you really had such great views from your room
> 
> Tortilla joes looks like a fun place to eat



PPH has what I feel is the best views!!!

Tortilla Jo's was fun and delicious!!!


----------



## DnA2010

Great updates, two places I can't wait to try! TJ's looks very yummy and I still need to try the famous EOS!


----------



## DizNee Luver

DnA2010 said:


> Great updates, two places I can't wait to try! TJ's looks very yummy and I still need to try the famous EOS!



EoS is good.....can't wait to eat there again on our upcoming trip!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Sunday, December 16th......the day we leave paradise, or should I~~Paradise Pier Hotel and start our drive home.

We like ending our trips at a character meal.  So this morning we headed over to the Grand Californian Hotel and to the Storyteller's Cafe.  A beautifully, detailed rustic restaurant.  This meal is more "animal" based characters, pretty quiet & laid back with a buffet or ordering off menu breakfast.  We did this is 2010 and enjoyed it because it was different and we got to see different characters.

We checked in & got some pictures from the lobby area.


























They had a gingerbread house in the lobby.
















We were shown to our table and immediately had a visitor~~Turk from Tarzan.
















And then Meeko from Pocahontus.





















We finally got a chance to look at the menu.  






More of the restaurant details.


----------



## DizNee Luver

Here are some pictures of the buffet offered.


































































Next visitor was Dale.





















Me with Shyann & Addy.











Michayla.


----------



## DizNee Luver

A few of us ordered off menu and a few did the buffet.  Shyann got a special order from the chef of yogurt and Rice Krispies.






One of the kids had Mickey waffles and one had the buffet.











I had the banana stuffed french toast.






Tyler & Mike also had the buffet.











If you have the buffet, they'll bring you a plate of Mickey waffles.






Chip & Dale gathered kids for a game of follow the leader through the restaurant.





















We saw Koda (or maybe it was Kenai) from Brother Bear during the dancing but he never made it over to our table.

Tyler and Michayla.






Anthony.






Chip was our final visitor at the meal.





























































Chip spent quite a bit of time at our table interacting with all the kids, including Michayla.....so a very nice way to end our meal.

We headed back over to the PPH & started the sad task of getting everything out of our 2 rooms and packed into the van.  WOW......we had a full van!!  I don't think we could have put another bag of stuff in there!!!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

So with the van loaded from top to bottom with stuff and people......we were headed north.  We were going as far as Willows (north of Sacramento).  Pretty uneventful drive.  We mad a stop in Sacramento for dinner.  We stopped at BJ's Restaurant.  It was pretty good!!

Shyann had the cheeseburger with fries.






Addy & Anthony both had a pizza.






Ty had pizza and Mike had a calzone.











I had fish-n-chips......I loved their fries!!!  They are cut really thin and just enough crisp and salt to make them very memorable!!!






We hit the road and got into Willows.  We stayed at the Holiday Inn Express and now I feel like I could do brain surgery........  (hope you all have seen those commercials......lol)

We had 2 rooms that connected.  One room was an accessible room and the bathroom was HUGE!!
















2 queen beds in each room.....comfy!






There was a closet, mini fridge, microwave, table & tv.  Pretty nice set up and roomy.





















The "regular" bathroom in room 2.  Still pretty roomy for a motel bathroom.











The toiletries.






When we arrived, it was dark and super windy!!  We actually were concerned the big storm they were expecting to hit northern California & the passes was coming in quicker.  We were checking forecasts and hoping we'd make it over the passes before it got bad.  We had a comfortable night and was happy with our choice of motel!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

The next morning we were up early and ready to tackle the last leg of our trip.  One of the reasons we picked Willows for our stop was so we could have breakfast at the Black Bear Diner.  We are fans of these restaurants.  We used to live in a town with one but not anymore and we miss them!!

So Black Bear Diner it is!!  So breakfast is not an easy meal for Shy and all her allergies (wheat, egg, peanuts & tree nuts) and she wasn't interested in cereal or oatmeal.....so she had cottage cheese & fries.






Breakfast choices for the rest of the group.


























So I don't recall exactly how this happened, but I believe someone was giving one of the twins little bites of whip cream and when they looked down, they realized they had a hidden Mickey made of drips from the spoon!!






Yup!  Even our food knows we're a Disney family!!! 

So after a yummy breakfast, we're on the road and praying we get home before the weather gets really nasty!


























Back in Oregon!!






Mt Ashland looked like it had seen snow pretty recently.....glad we were missing the brunt of it!
















We made it home, safe & sound about dinner time.  I believe we did a McDonalds run......since we lacked groceries in the house.  What a great trip!!!!  

So this was my half of the toiletries collected on our trip.....Tyler collected them from the 2nd room (or 2nd bathroom) and had just as much as me.....lol






Now, don't be sad......I still have a ton of photopass pictures to share with you!!!


----------



## Trentmom

Storytellers Cafe looks really nice in there

Love all the character interaction with the kids. Looks like they had a lot of fun 


What a gorgeous view you have on your drive home. Those mountains are beautiful

Love the waffle at the Bear Diner with Bear Paw Print..too cute

Cool Hidden Mickey


----------



## DizNee Luver

Trentmom said:


> Storytellers Cafe looks really nice in there
> 
> Love all the character interaction with the kids. Looks like they had a lot of fun
> 
> 
> What a gorgeous view you have on your drive home. Those mountains are beautiful
> 
> Love the waffle at the Bear Diner with Bear Paw Print..too cute
> 
> Cool Hidden Mickey



The restaurant is really neat to look at.  The food is pretty good too!  It was a great way to end an amazing trip!!

Once we get north of Sacramento, the view isn't half bad!!

I thought the paw print was cute too!!


----------



## 6Smiles

Hi Laurie -

Hope your Mom is feeling better and I'm  glad you get to go on the Diva trip with Nick and Marie. It has been very busy as I continue with my nursing program and will finish in August. I have 4 classes, my preceptorship and capstone project left. My DH has started his new job as the children's minister at our new church. It is chaos around here as I have 3 more projects due plus a final in the next two weeks.

We have booked PPH (1st time onsite) for our next trip in Sept/Oct and are looking forward to our next vacation during Halloween time. A bit disappointed our oldest will not be joining us but she will be graduating high school this year and would rather go to her Grad Night in DL in May then with the family . I'm disappointed, but she does not share the love of Disney like the rest of us do.

I have received our passport plus CD from our Christmas trip but have barely had a chance to look at them other than making sure they are all there. They turned out great and maybe I will be able to figure out how to post them one day. We have now experienced all of the character meals except Storytellers and was wondering what you thought of it. Our favorite for this past trip was Surf's up, though we had a wonderful time at Minnie's playing with Capt. Hook when my children started chanting "tick tock" which made Hook knock on my daughter's head with his hook. They are already planning on bringing a crocodile to torment him with on our Halloween trip .

I just wanted to pop in and say hi  since you asked me too. Not on the boards much lately as I do not have much time for anything lately. Hoping my schedule will calm down soon, but I will check in your other thread to see how the Diva trip went with Nick and Marie in a couple of weeks.

Stay safe and hope you have a wonderful trip.

Kris


----------



## DizNee Luver

6Smiles said:


> Hi Laurie -
> 
> Hope your Mom is feeling better and I'm  glad you get to go on the Diva trip with Nick and Marie. It has been very busy as I continue with my nursing program and will finish in August. I have 4 classes, my preceptorship and capstone project left. My DH has started his new job as the children's minister at our new church. It is chaos around here as I have 3 more projects due plus a final in the next two weeks.
> 
> We have booked PPH (1st time onsite) for our next trip in Sept/Oct and are looking forward to our next vacation during Halloween time. A bit disappointed our oldest will not be joining us but she will be graduating high school this year and would rather go to her Grad Night in DL in May then with the family . I'm disappointed, but she does not share the love of Disney like the rest of us do.
> 
> I have received our passport plus CD from our Christmas trip but have barely had a chance to look at them other than making sure they are all there. They turned out great and maybe I will be able to figure out how to post them one day. We have now experienced all of the character meals except Storytellers and was wondering what you thought of it. Our favorite for this past trip was Surf's up, though we had a wonderful time at Minnie's playing with Capt. Hook when my children started chanting "tick tock" which made Hook knock on my daughter's head with his hook. They are already planning on bringing a crocodile to torment him with on our Halloween trip .
> 
> I just wanted to pop in and say hi  since you asked me too. Not on the boards much lately as I do not have much time for anything lately. Hoping my schedule will calm down soon, but I will check in your other thread to see how the Diva trip went with Nick and Marie in a couple of weeks.
> 
> Stay safe and hope you have a wonderful trip.
> 
> Kris



 KRIS!!!!!

I'm so glad you stopped by!! I've been thinking about you all and was actually getting worried when I hadn't seen you on here!!

My mom is much better.....thank goodness!!  My heart sank when my brother called and said she might be dying.  The dr freaked out and scared the crap out of both of us before really knowing what was going on.  She ended up with septic shock with the infection.  It was worrisome but they were on top of it and pushing antibiotics like crazy.  

Congrats to your hubby on his new position!! I imagine you are very busy with schooling......keep at it....the end is in sight!!

You'll love staying at the PPH......I'm looking forward to going back next week!!!  It's hard to let our kids grow up......I know you're like me....want the family together, but it doesn't always work out as they get older.  You'll still have an amazing time (and she will too going to Grad night) 

Storyteller's is very different from the other ones.  More relaxed and quiet.  You get to see characters that you don't usually see (Meeko, Turk, Kenai, Koda are the ones I know about that are rare).  The food is really good here too!

Posting pics isn't too hard.  I use photobucket and upload pics to their site.  Once the picture uploads, "copy" the bottom code (of 4) and "paste" it in your reply on here.

Minnie's is always fun & so is messing with Hook!!  My boys offered to "give him a hand" with something......

I'm glad you stopped by.....I hope you'll pop in now and then!


----------



## mommy2allyandaveri

Really enjoyed your trip report, especially the food pics


----------



## DizNee Luver

mommy2allyandaveri said:


> Really enjoyed your trip report, especially the food pics



Thank You Very Much!!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Time for the Photopass Pictures!!  We did the Photopass+ so we got all our on-ride photos and character meal photos added to our CD.

The kids on Splash Mountain.....love how big Shy's eyes are....lol






This picture op was up by the Big Thunder Ranch gates.


























I was getting some love from Goofy in the Big Thunder Ranch back area.











The family in front of the castle......it's so hard to get the twins to both look at the camera......lol











The girls getting some camera time in front of the castle.
















Anthony, not to be left out, also got some camera time!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Here we are in front of the Mickey floral just inside the gates of Disneyland.




































The Christmas Tree on Main Street.


























The Partner's Statue.


----------



## DizNee Luver

Next set is from CarsLand.  This one cracked me up.....we got photo bombed!!!  






Now that the kid had moved on.....lol
















This was from our ride on Radiator Springs Racers.






We didn't get the picture of Ty, Derek & Ally because I guess she had her feet up on the dash & since that is a no no, they won't even post the picture.

The kids with Aviator Minnie in Condor Flatts.





















The beautiful fountain on Buena Vista Street.  (of course our family is big enough, we covered most of it up.....lol)











I'm showing you this one because I'm not sure I've ever gotten a picture that cut off parts of our group.....lol






The Walt & Mickey statue on Buena Vista Street.





















There's more, more, more to come.....but photobucket started acting up....so done for now!!


----------



## Markie Mouse

Great pics again.  How much is the Photopass+ ?  It seems like a good deal with the ride pics included.  And how does that work? Do you hand them your photopass after the ride?  Looking forward to catching up on you other TR.  Hope you read mine later this year to read how you influenced my trip.  Thanks for sharing yours.


----------



## DizNee Luver

Markie Mouse said:


> Great pics again.  How much is the Photopass+ ?  It seems like a good deal with the ride pics included.  And how does that work? Do you hand them your photopass after the ride?  Looking forward to catching up on you other TR.  Hope you read mine later this year to read how you influenced my trip.  Thanks for sharing yours.



$69.95 for the Photopass+.  They give you the card on a lanyard that you show just like you would the regular card.  After the ride, you give the CM your card & photo # and they add it to your account.  If you do a character meal, when they come to your table with the picture package, show them your card & they will give you the package for free.  Those packages run $30 each.....so if you do 2 meals and 1 on-ride photo.....you pretty much had paid for it.  Then on top of those perks, you also get all your photopass pictures on a CD and a Gallery CD with professional park pictures.


----------



## Markie Mouse

Thanks for the tip.  I am leaning towards 2 character meals, Ariels Grotto lunch for my DD6 and Surfs Up! for the boys DS3 and DS1.  Would you say thats a good choice or should I go for Goofy's Kitchen or Storytellers instead of Surfs Up?  Well, you have fun planning your upcoming trip, I'm sure the anticipation is killing you.


----------



## DizNee Luver

Markie Mouse said:


> Thanks for the tip.  I am leaning towards 2 character meals, Ariels Grotto lunch for my DD6 and Surfs Up! for the boys DS3 and DS1.  Would you say thats a good choice or should I go for Goofy's Kitchen or Storytellers instead of Surfs Up?  Well, you have fun planning your upcoming trip, I'm sure the anticipation is killing you.



Depends on who you want to see at the meals.  Surf's Up will have Mickey (the only meal he's at), Stitch and then a mix of Minnie, Daisy, Max, Pluto, Goofy.  You are never guaranteed characters.....but Mickey & Stitch are pretty regular.
It's a smaller buffet that offers some different choices, lots of character interaction because it's a smaller venue.  They have the kids get up and dance, surf, hula hoop, etc.

Goofy's Kitchen is a HUGE buffet with lots of choices.  It's a louder meal with game playing down by the buffet and dancing.  Characters that seem pretty regular is Goofy, Pluto and then could have Minnie, Max, Chip, Dale, a Princess, Alice, Baloo, Brer Fox, etc.  I've seen as little as 4 characters and up to 9.

Storyteller's is a very laid back meal.  Could even be called boring....... I enjoy it for the "rare" characters and good food.  But it's never on the top of the list for going.

So it depends on what you're looking for.  I like all of them, but for different reasons.

You know......Minnie's would be a good option too for little ones.  Pooh, Tigger, Eeyore, Minnie, and more of the classic characters are always a hit with littles.  There's usually quite a few characters on hand here as well.  The food is meh.......

Now I just made your decision harder.......


----------



## DizNee Luver

Back to the Photopass pictures.  These were taken at the Buena Vista Street Christmas Tree.





















Surf's Up with Mickey breakfast.





















Ty & I took Michayla to meet Tinkerbell at Pixie Hollow.











I already shared this one.......we also got this in a 16x20 portrait.  Love this!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

This is when I took Michayla for a walk during our BBQ dinner.  We saw Pluto at the Big Thunder Ranch back area.




































Then Tyler joined us.
















Minnie & Friends breakfast at the Plaza Inn.











Chip & Dale on Buena Vista Street.


----------



## DizNee Luver

Jake from Jake & the Neverland Pirates on Disney Jr.  Since this was a new character for us......we stopped for the picture.





















At the end of the street in the Hollywood Backlot area.
















The photographer had us point to the biggest troublemaker in our group.....lol






It's Stitch!!











The entrance into CarsLand and the "Snow"mobile.....lol  Wasn't happy with how dark these turned out.  The ones off Mike's camera was much better.











This was in the Duffy photo spot.....just no Duffy.


----------



## DizNee Luver

This set is from in front of the Christmas tree in Paradise Pier.  I was disappointed that they didn't offer the Stitch bursting out of the Christmas gift this year.


























The on-ride photos from California Screamin'.  Tyler in the yellow.






Derek, Anthony, Ally & Addy.






The Santa at the Disneyland Hotel.





















One more post to go!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Goofy's Kitchen Dinner.  I was really upset that they didn't include the pictures we had taken with Michelle & her daughter Zoe.  They didn't scan my card until after our family shot & then the shot with the two of them included.....so not sure where those pics went??
















Our last photopass picture was taken in front of the Buena Vista Street Christmas Tree after dark.
















Tyler had a few photopass pictures done on his solo day.  This is him with Mickey on Buena Vista Street.





















Ty on Radiator Springs Racers.






Ty on California Screamin'.






And that friends..........is the end!!!

Thank you so much for hanging out with me & reliving our trip!!! I appreciated each & everyone of you!!  Please join me on my PTR.....I'm leaving in 5 days with my oldest son, Nick and his fiance Marie.  

CLICK HERE


----------



## PHXscuba

Great Photopass pictures! Nice to see how they handle bigger groups. I hope there are as many photographers out when we go next month!

PHXscuba


----------



## DizNee Luver

PHXscuba said:


> Great Photopass pictures! Nice to see how they handle bigger groups. I hope there are as many photographers out when we go next month!
> 
> PHXscuba



Thanks!!  Are you going in the "spring break" time frame....if so, you'll see photographers all over the place.  I'm going next week and hope we find them easily since I purchased the Photopass+ again.  I like getting my monies worth out of them!


----------



## princesszelda

So sad to see it end.


----------



## Trentmom

You really got your moneys worth for sure

Thanks for sharing your trip with us


----------



## DizNee Luver

princesszelda said:


> So sad to see it end.



I had to get to the end of this one so I could start on the next one when I get back from next week's trip!!  



Trentmom said:


> You really got your moneys worth for sure
> 
> Thanks for sharing your trip with us



Thanx for following along!!


----------



## nicholaseck

Love how on the Screamin' Pics that Tyler ended up in a train with someone wearing a E. Washington sweatshirt. Off all places to see another Pac NW shirt, it's Southern Cal.


----------



## DizNee Luver

nicholaseck said:


> Love how on the Screamin' Pics that Tyler ended up in a train with someone wearing a E. Washington sweatshirt. Off all places to see another Pac NW shirt, it's Southern Cal.



I hadn't even noticed......lol 

We saw a number of Duck shirts this trip.  We'd go by and flash the "O" symbol at them!!


----------



## debrapagliasotti

Great TR! Loved reading about the holidays at DL


----------



## DizNee Luver

debrapagliasotti said:


> Great TR! Loved reading about the holidays at DL



Thank You!!!


----------



## Teki

What a fun trip!!! your pics are so awesome!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Teki said:


> What a fun trip!!! your pics are so awesome!



Thanx Sid!!!   It was a wonderful trip and can't wait to get back.......only 3 more days!!!!


----------



## mnmrmustard

I dont know how I got so far behind  just came back to see that Im 2 months behind post-wise!  Im picking up on your last DCA evening:

What a bummer that Radiator Springs Racers was broke down :-[  Fantastic pictures of the scenery and the town itself though.  And then to hear it running and wait only to have it be down again, ugh!  At least you have those FPs for next time.

Nice pictures at the front of CA, we still havent seen all of the changes  havent even seen World of Color yet.  So sorry you were stuck outside and damp for dinner and that the service was so bad 

I like that sunrise park and mountains shots.  The good thing about the rain is that it clears away some of the smog so you can catch shots like that.

Build-a-Bear looked fun, good one getting the Grinch!  Lego store looked like fun as usual, so great that they let you build things and just play in there.

Nice that you got that DISmeet and those clothes 

Cute shots of the stuffies all dressed up, and very nice that you gave Tyler that solo time in the parks while you all kicked back.

More great shots of CA from your room.  The shot of the pier with the Radiator Springs plateau in the background almost looks like a miniature!

Loved the group pic at Tortilla Joes, everyone looked so happy :-]

Tyler got some great shots in DCA that evening 

Storytellers looked like a nice laid back way to end the trip with lots of good food  good choice.  The character interactions looked like a lot of fun, especially Chip.

Willows is a good half-way point for sure, good choices with food and lodgings.  We have a Black Bear Diner here in town now, you really get your food on in that place!

The drive through Shasta/the pass looked good, nicely timed! 

LOVED all of the PhotoPass pics, so many great smiles!  I especially liked the interaction between Pluto and Michayla, so cute!  And of course the great pics with Santa.

What a wonderful TR Laurie!  I know it wasn't what you had originally envisioned, but it was a magical experience unto itself with lots of great moments and holiday memories to last a lifetime 

Thank you for keeping the TR open so I could post!!!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

mnmrmustard said:


> I dont know how I got so far behind  just came back to see that Im 2 months behind post-wise!  Im picking up on your last DCA evening:
> 
> *I don't even want to talk about how far behind I am on your trip........ *
> 
> What a bummer that Radiator Springs Racers was broke down :-[  Fantastic pictures of the scenery and the town itself though.  And then to hear it running and wait only to have it be down again, ugh!  At least you have those FPs for next time.
> 
> *It was a drag since it was our last ride of the trip and we had only gotten on this one other time.  The kids were pretty bummed out.*
> 
> Nice pictures at the front of CA, we still havent seen all of the changes  havent even seen World of Color yet.  So sorry you were stuck outside and damp for dinner and that the service was so bad
> 
> *Wow....you've never seen World of Color??  Has it been that long since you've gone or did you just miss seeing it on your last trip down there??*
> 
> I like that sunrise park and mountains shots.  The good thing about the rain is that it clears away some of the smog so you can catch shots like that.
> 
> Build-a-Bear looked fun, good one getting the Grinch!  Lego store looked like fun as usual, so great that they let you build things and just play in there.
> 
> Nice that you got that DISmeet and those clothes
> 
> *I always love meeting up with DIS friends on these trips and the clothes were so generous and very appreciated!!*
> 
> Cute shots of the stuffies all dressed up, and very nice that you gave Tyler that solo time in the parks while you all kicked back.
> 
> More great shots of CA from your room.  The shot of the pier with the Radiator Springs plateau in the background almost looks like a miniature!
> 
> *Mike got some great shots with his fancy camera*
> 
> Loved the group pic at Tortilla Joes, everyone looked so happy :-]
> 
> Tyler got some great shots in DCA that evening
> 
> Storytellers looked like a nice laid back way to end the trip with lots of good food  good choice.  The character interactions looked like a lot of fun, especially Chip.
> 
> Willows is a good half-way point for sure, good choices with food and lodgings.  We have a Black Bear Diner here in town now, you really get your food on in that place!
> 
> *Black Bear Diner is a favorite of ours!!!*
> 
> The drive through Shasta/the pass looked good, nicely timed!
> 
> *We really did luck out on the timing!!*
> 
> LOVED all of the PhotoPass pics, so many great smiles!  I especially liked the interaction between Pluto and Michayla, so cute!  And of course the great pics with Santa.
> 
> What a wonderful TR Laurie!  I know it wasn't what you had originally envisioned, but it was a magical experience unto itself with lots of great moments and holiday memories to last a lifetime
> 
> Thank you for keeping the TR open so I could post!!!!



We had a wonderful time (I knew we would.....I mean, it is DISNEYLAND!!)  The WDW trip just seems to be out of our reach....but with Derek going back....maybe we can get down there on his discount.

We're looking at doing the Southern California "Adventures by Disney"....just Mike & I!!


----------



## mnmrmustard

DizNee Luver said:


> Wow....you've never seen World of Color?? Has it been that long since you've gone or did you just miss seeing it on your last trip down there??



The last time we were there was in October of 2009, at that point the lagoon was still drained and they were putting in all of the plumbing & lights.  DCA has pretty much had a complete facelift since then!



DizNee Luver said:


> Mike got some great shots with his fancy camera



Indeed he did! 



DizNee Luver said:


> Black Bear Diner is a favorite of ours!!!



I can tell you it is a dangerous place to have in your own town though, such good food but such a staggering calorie count! 



DizNee Luver said:


> We had a wonderful time (I knew we would.....I mean, it is DISNEYLAND!!)  The WDW trip just seems to be out of our reach....but with Derek going back....maybe we can get down there on his discount.
> 
> We're looking at doing the Southern California "Adventures by Disney"....just Mike & I!!



WDW is a harder one to swing for sure, in my final thoughts I actually lay out the next few years (up through 2019) and theres not another WDW trip anywhere on the horizon for us.  But DLR is so great on its own, especially with all of the changes theyve made in DCA.  I can't wait to explore the classic DL and the all new DCA 

Those discounts can make a real difference, I hope that works out.  And either way the Adventures by Disney trip sounds pretty awesome!


----------



## DizNee Luver

mnmrmustard said:


> The last time we were there was in October of 2009, at that point the lagoon was still drained and they were putting in all of the plumbing & lights.  DCA has pretty much had a complete facelift since then!
> 
> *Ah, you will love it and CarsLand and Buena Vista Street too......lol*
> 
> Indeed he did!
> 
> 
> 
> I can tell you it is a dangerous place to have in your own town though, such good food but such a staggering calorie count!
> 
> *We used to go to the one in Medford when we were living there.*
> 
> WDW is a harder one to swing for sure, in my final thoughts I actually lay out the next few years (up through 2019) and theres not another WDW trip anywhere on the horizon for us.  But DLR is so great on its own, especially with all of the changes theyve made in DCA.  I can't wait to explore the classic DL and the all new DCA
> 
> Those discounts can make a real difference, I hope that works out.  And either way the Adventures by Disney trip sounds pretty awesome!



Hopefully we'll be able to take advantage of Derek's discounts and finally make that WDW trip!!  (we just might have to do a few days each time instead of a 2 week trip)  The ABD trip is right up our alley and I really hope we get to do it!!


----------



## podsnel

Thanks so much for such a detailed TR- your family is beautiful!


----------



## DizNee Luver

podsnel said:


> Thanks so much for such a detailed TR- your family is beautiful!



Thank You so much!!!  Thank YOU for stopping in and reading it!!!


----------



## dedesmith32

Wow! I just spent several hours reading your trip report and I wanted to say thank you! I've really enjoyed getting to know you and your family a little bit and loving all the pictures. We are going to experience the holidays in DL for the first time in Dec 2014 and I couldn't be more excited! 

Can I ask - how crowded was it when you went in dec 2012? My son is autistic and has some issues with crowds and getting overstimulated but he's 12 now and I think we will be okay. I'm just hoping that the week we chose to go - dec 6-13th won't be too bad with crowds.

I love your precious moments doll - I collect precious moments figurines and I just might have to get one of these!

Thanks again! I loved reading it!


----------



## DizNee Luver

dedesmith32 said:


> Wow! I just spent several hours reading your trip report and I wanted to say thank you! I've really enjoyed getting to know you and your family a little bit and loving all the pictures. We are going to experience the holidays in DL for the first time in Dec 2014 and I couldn't be more excited!
> 
> Can I ask - how crowded was it when you went in dec 2012? My son is autistic and has some issues with crowds and getting overstimulated but he's 12 now and I think we will be okay. I'm just hoping that the week we chose to go - dec 6-13th won't be too bad with crowds.
> 
> I love your precious moments doll - I collect precious moments figurines and I just might have to get one of these!
> 
> Thanks again! I loved reading it!



Your first couple days (the weekend) will be very busy......the Candlelight Processional is held the first weekend in December and brings LOTS of people......but the weekdays will slow down....some.  I have gone three times at about that same time and it's doable.  Planning ahead, getting up early to take advantage of smaller crowds, taking breaks when needed, checking in to see if you can get a disabled assistance card (go to City Hall first thing and explain your sons needs & your concerns) and watching for cues from your son on what "speed" to take the parks.  If you do that, you should be fine!!


----------



## Sherry E

Great!  I see that *dedesmith32* found her way to you   I recommended to her (in her TR) that she seek out _this_ TR, in particular, as I thought it would be most relevant to her for her family's upcoming weeklong holiday trip.  (I try to hook up people with specific TRs and/or threads that I think will be especially helpful to them, as I know that so many threads can get overlooked or skipped when the boards are active!)


----------



## DizNee Luver

Sherry E said:


> Great!  I see that *dedesmith32* found her way to you   I recommended to her (in her TR) that she seek out _this_ TR, in particular, as I thought it would be most relevant to her for her family's upcoming weeklong holiday trip.  (I try to hook up people with specific TRs and/or threads that I think will be especially helpful to them, as I know that so many threads can get overlooked or skipped when the boards are active!)



 Thanks Sherry!!  I will help anyway I can!!


----------



## Sherry E

DizNee Luver said:


> Thanks Sherry!!  I will help anyway I can!!



No problem!

You will see that in this specific post I have your 2011 and 2013 Holiday Tour recaps linked (look under Main Street, and then Holiday Tour) -- and, believe me, I don't link every single tour recap I see.  There has to be some sort of substance to it -- either by way of commentary, or a particular observation, or photos, or all of the above -- for me to put it there.

Of course, I also have your 2011 and 2012 TRs linked in my Trip Reports/Reviews section of the Superthread, and I will be adding in a link to 2013's TR as well -- when I edit that post (I have been going down the first page of the Superthread, post by post, revising, adding, tweaking, etc., but I still have more to do!).


----------



## DizNee Luver

Sherry E said:


> No problem!
> 
> You will see that in this specific post I have your 2011 and 2013 Holiday Tour recaps linked (look under Main Street, and then Holiday Tour) -- and, believe me, I don't link every single tour recap I see.  There has to be some sort of substance to it -- either by way of commentary, or a particular observation, or photos, or all of the above -- for me to put it there.
> 
> Of course, I also have your 2011 and 2012 TRs linked in my Trip Reports/Reviews section of the Superthread, and I will be adding in a link to 2013's TR as well -- when I edit that post (I have been going down the first page of the Superthread, post by post, revising, adding, tweaking, etc., but I still have more to do!).



Awesome!!!  That Superthread is a full time job....lol


----------



## Mackenzie B

I've spent the last day reading through this TR and I loved every minute of it! You have a beautiful family and I enjoyed seeing your kids having a great time. Addy seems to be a little diva and reminds me of my 5 yo DD. And Shyann and Michayla are absolute sweethearts! I love her interactions with "Doggy" and Tink! Just adorable. You seem to be an extraordinary person and I hope to be able to get to know you more and possible meet up with you if we are ever in the parks at the same time! Have a blessed day! I'm hopping over to your "Nick, Marie, The Diva's & Me" thread now!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Mackenzie B said:


> I've spent the last day reading through this TR and I loved every minute of it! You have a beautiful family and I enjoyed seeing your kids having a great time. Addy seems to be a little diva and reminds me of my 5 yo DD. And Shyann and Michayla are absolute sweethearts! I love her interactions with "Doggy" and Tink! Just adorable. You seem to be an extraordinary person and I hope to be able to get to know you more and possible meet up with you if we are ever in the parks at the same time! Have a blessed day! I'm hopping over to your "Nick, Marie, The Diva's & Me" thread now!



Thank you so much.....I'm glad you enjoyed my report.  Addy is definitely a diva......she thinks she is above all.....lol   The twins are so much fun....lots of work, but it's heartwarming to see them explore their world and let us go along for their journey.  Have you ever thought of joining us ladies on the Dis Diva's Trip?  We go every year the last weekend of February.  We start as early as Wednesday & go thru Sunday.  We have a Meet-n-Greet dinner/party, scavenger hunt, little in room get togethers, etc.  It started with about 20 ladies and it has grown to over a 100 earlier this year!!  Lots of fun & a great way to meet some of your dis friends.  (you get to leave everyone at home and take a break!)


----------



## Mackenzie B

DizNee Luver said:


> (you get to leave everyone at home and take a break!)



I haven't but I'll have to consider it! Mommy needs a break sometimes!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Mackenzie B said:


> I haven't but I'll have to consider it! Mommy needs a break sometimes!



Yes we do!!!


----------

